# "Does anyone else not test early" Refugee Club



## plastikpony

For those of us over in TTC who would never have survived without the AWESOME ladies in the "Does anyone else not test early?" thread, a place to rant and rave and be excited about our pregnancies (EEEEEK!!!) without bringing down the fabulous ladies who are still trying (and will join us later)!!

And for anyone else who is amazing and wants to join us :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Woo hoo! :)
So how is everyone getting along? Things I assume are going along ok for me (no indication they aren't, plenty of grotty indications to suggest they are), but I do really hope my total indifference goes away soon :( If I start to worry that something isn't right, I do start to worry a bit but otherwise, atm, I'm just - not fussed :\

Am also wondering when is a good point to start pestering about 12 week scan dates. My poor hb has been horribly ill lately and so he could do with a LOT of warning of when the scan will be, so he can legitimately take the time off work, and not get any more aggro from there for being off :\ What do UK people think?


----------



## plastikpony

Afraid I can't help you with that one JustMe! I have no idea how things work over there :haha:

It feels weird to me that life has just carried on while I'm stuck in this "really? I'm actually pregnant??!" space. Was so weird that all these months I've been waiting for some hint of a line on these tests, and when I finally got it I didn't believe it. At first.

So are you having morning sickness at all? What other symptoms do you have and when did they start?

Oh, and check out my signature!!! :D


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm trying to remember when ours came through. Are you opting for the NT Scan? If so it's worth keeping in mind that can't do that one any later than 13+6 (we were literally on the day, and they weren't sure if it would be possible). If you're just having the ordinary scan it might be a little earlier than that.

My midwife appointment was at 10 weeks I think (in fact thinking back it might have been 9 weeks, due to 10 weeks falling on some bank holiday). She booked the hospital for us and sent off for the scan. Now I can't remember the day the letter came through but I do remember my partner pestering and asking me to call to find out what had happened to it. Something tells me it came through at something like 12 weeks for 13+6 (and we were gutted it was so late). That said the later the scan the better your little one will look on the pictures so it's not all bad.

So all in all I think we maybe got a week, 2 weeks notice of the scan.


----------



## flamingpanda

LOL I just sneezed and got a massive kick. She doesn't seem to like loud sounds, she always gives me a good hard kick when the alarm goes off in the morning. :)


----------



## justmeinlove

I LOVE your sig! :D Hehehehehehehe, it still does totally express how I feel so I'm very happy with it :)

I actually felt fine to start with, bar achy sore bbs (the duvet hurt when it hit them...). About 2 weeks ago (so 6 weeks) I felt like death warmed up and since then I've not been able to face most food (bye bye healthy eating) or exercise (as I've felt so nauseous!). I haven't actually been sick but it's combined really unfortunately with my poor hb being really ill too! :(

I now seem to be hitting a less nauseous but really have to eat IMMEDIATELY or I do feel sick stage. I am hopeful of regaining vegetables and exercise! :o :) Hopeful but not confident ;)

Basically if you start to feel like a wuss, it really is just hormones, rather than you've become a wuss. I feel a bit mugged by my body tbh :p

And BIG HUGS re the stupid world not getting excited. It's very annoying! WE'RE excited though! And so are you and hb!


----------



## justmeinlove

Panda, that's really cool :) Is it odd being kicked from the inside?!


----------



## flamingpanda

Only the really hard ones, just because they take you by surprise really. Generally it just feels like a muscle spasm, like the kind you'd get in your leg? I was worried it would feel uncomfortable or hurt but you kind of get used to it. :)


----------



## plastikpony

Hahaha!! Wow, I've never really thought about how that's going to feel! 

JustMe, I haven't felt much up to now execpt for the sore bbs! They are SO bloody sore that they wake me up when I roll over at night. Poor DH was so sweet, everytime I rolled over last night he asked me if I was feeling ok. Love that man to bits!!

Well, I called my gynae's office, and the receptionist said that doctor likes to see his newly preggers patients at 6 weeks, so I have an appointment for 8 August nice and early in the morning. I'll be 6 weeks and a few days then. Perfect timing coz he goes away on leave on 9 August!!! Not sure if you can actually see anything on a scan at 6 weeks. He always does those internal ones (ugh) so I guess only time will tell!

In the meantime my horse is going on holiday. Luckily she's nice and young so a good long holiday will only do her good. Going out to the stables later to feed her carrots and cuddle a bit


----------



## flamingpanda

The scan I had at 6 weeks was an internal one, plastik. You'll see very little but they'll check for the sac and fetal pole. We were quite lucky as we could see her heart beat at that stage but that's not always guaranteed at 6 weeks, so don't worry too much if you don't. The heartbeat just looked like a little light going on and off, it was very strange. But you couldn't see the rest of her at all, just the light. In contrast by 13/14 weeks she looked like a little potato baby with arms! :haha: My boyfriend's first reaction was "oh cool she looks like an alien baby now" ... :wacko: We didn't get a picture at the 6 week one as it was an emergency and there was just nothing to look at but I've attached 13+4 and 20 so you can see what a drastic difference a few weeks makes. Can't wait for Friday to roll around as we're going to finally book our 4D scan!
 



Attached Files:







546294_10150859019691019_288049304_n.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 1









198353_10151049499196019_270351293_n.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol your appt is before mine!


----------



## plastikpony

Awww, Panda she is gorgeous!!!! I hope we get to where you are without any trouble! I've got a friend who's had two miscarriages in the last 9 months, so I'm a bit scared about things going wrong. Just got to hope and pray and be good I guess! And come to think of it, my DH's first words when he saw the second line on the test was "oh sh1t". :haha: :haha: I'm pretty sure he meant it in a good way :D

JustMe, did I see on the other thread that your appointment in on the 9th? Lol! So weird! I wanted mine on that day but that's when the gynae is going on leave! We'll have lots of good news for this thread that week!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Mine is just a booking in appt. No scan or anything as hb isn't coming along (so any suggestions of scans or heartbeats will be refused!), scan will be end of august I imagine 
We're Nearly bump buddies, only a few weeks out!


----------



## plastikpony

I couldn't care less how many weeks out we are, I wanna be your bump buddy anyway!!!! :hugs: :hugs2: :hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## justmeinlove

Me toooooooooooo!!!!!! *BEAMS* :-D


----------



## iow_bird

Hello!
Yay! I'm so so pleasled you started this thread! I'm still feeling completely lost in the first tri board and it's nearly time to move to 2nd tri! I think I remember feeling like this last time, but 2nnd tri boards were heap better.
I've missed you girls though! I've hardly been coming on BnB cos I had noone to talk to! hehe!
Plastik, I'm sooo pleased for you!! YAY!!!

I'm beginning to come out of the otherside of the utter exhaustion and sickness, still taking antisickness tablets though. I felt the first few flutters yesterday, can't wait for them to turn into proper little prods and pokes, and then kicks! When I first felt DD move inside me it was like someone was tickling me really gently. It made me jump a lot!! and giggle!

xxxx


----------



## flamingpanda

Agreed Iow. I tried moving to 3rd tri a week or so early because I found 2nd tri just stopped being relevant to me. But then 3rd tri is just "this is it" and "is this my plug?". They're fascinating to read but so far ahead of where I am. So I too feel in limbo, I never really found another group I wanted to chat with so much.


----------



## justmeinlove

Dear lord, apparently yesterday I was HUNGRY and today I am HUNGRYYYYY too - am currently sitting at work wondering if I could possibly get away with phoning for some pizza delivery.... (cheese free and vegetarian so not TOO unhealthy...)
;)
Nnngh, feel like I may have to eat a PERSON if I don't get something else soon! :o (and yet all I have right now is fruit - and some bread, I might try that...)

Apparently my poor hb has had food poisoning! We had the council on the phone yesterday working out where he had been before he got it so they could try and track the source! :o

Oh! AND I phoned the midwife to try and book a scan date and was absolutely refused. Was told that it could only be booked at my booking appt and if I couldn't make that date, to phone and change it. After explaining that hb needs a LOT of notice to get out of work, got a very snotty response of 'well it's all about your priorities isn't it'. Told her off for that as it has nothing to do with priorities, just work...! Plus I need notice as I see my boss once a week max, and as work doesn't yet know I am pg, I am not going to be giving this as a reason I need the time off...!

Do they seem like they're being unreasonable compared to other peoples experiences? Surely everyone can't be able to drop their life at 2 weeks notice to come to an appt? I am hoping that if it comes down to it, me refusing to come to a scan until hb can come to, will help make them more accomodating... ? :\


----------



## iow_bird

Justme: are you in the UK? if you are, can you phone the xray dept at your local hospital and make the appointment direct with them?


----------



## flamingpanda

I think it's what you said, they literally expect you to drop everything. The scan appointment is for you, not your partner - at least that's the way they see it. My partner's work were quite understanding and let him take the mornings for the scan and work the hours missed back on other days. But they would have been within their rights to refuse or even refuse holiday at short notice. They have a rule at his place that you can't take holiday on the same day as anyone else as it's such a small department. I think it's disgusting personally, hardly putting families first, is it?

I had to tell my work at 6 weeks because of my scare, I work for my brother so I couldn't just fake an illness. But basically once you tell them you're entitled to take all appointments, so it might be easier, that is if you don't have any other reason not to tell them, to just say it.

As Iow said you could always try the hospital directly but they will want you to see the midwife first I think so she can "book" you in there. But once you have an appointment I'm fairly sure you could just change it and move it around.


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah, I guess we'll get the appt then reschedule it to one of his late weeks, for a morning. And his work have the same thing, only 2 people on a shift can be off on any one day...

Can't tell work yet cos still waiting for new contract to be signed, also don't want to tell them before I tell people I actually like ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Hello lovely ladies!! How is everyone feeling today?

JustMe, did you end up getting that pizza? Well I've ended up being pretty hungry too, but I can't eat a lot. Does that make sense? It's like I get full quickly but hungry often. :shrug:

We use the private health care over here in South Africa, so I guess that's why it's easy to get appointments etc. We do pay through the nose for it though! But it's worth it compared to the public system here, I feel so sorry for everyone here who can't afford the private care.


----------



## plastikpony

Only 4 wks 6 days but had a few mild cramps this morning. Of course completely panicked coz it felt like AF might be on the way. Been rushing to and from the bathroom all morning to check but still nothing. That's all DH keeps asking, still no AF? It's like that's the only thing letting him believe that we're actually pregnant! He's a bit paranoid I guess coz his sister lost her baby at 7 weeks last year, and we have another friend who has had 2 miscarriages in the last 9 or so months, the one after 12 weeks. And we have another friend who had a miscarriage and hasn't been able to fall pregnant again. So yes, I guess we're both a bit on edge. I'm just trying to be positive and do all the right things. Starting to get a little more excited now.

We told my parents last night, they were SO cute. We were at dinner at the airport coz they were leaving for a cruise (lucky them!) and i just gave my mom my phone with a pic of the test. She looked at it for about 5 min in disbelief and then started crying and hugging me while my dad was saying "wha'ts going on now?!" Then I showed him and he got all teary. They have been such a great support through everything so far!! My mom already said she's desperate to come to a scan with me when they are back. And she reckon's its a girl for some reason or other. I kept telling her its only a little ball of cells right now but she insists. :haha:

Also, and I don't know if I'm imagining symptoms now because I know I am (I imagined them when I wasn't so why not when I am?), but my lower abdomen/uterus area is a bit tender and bloated today. Not sure when to really expect symptoms or if I am imagining this stuff. Think I'm going to buy a book or two this weekend.

Ok, now I'm just blabbering. I'll stop. How is everyone else doing? How's the hunger JustMe? Panda, how are you? Have you posted a pic of you and your bump yet? Would love to see one!!

:hugs2:


----------



## justmeinlove

I had cramps every day for the first week or two if it helps, remember things will be having to start stretching out.
I did get a huge pizza, lasted me the whole day and breakfast today. Am trying yoghurt and peanut butter sandwiches today instead, hope it works cos don't want more pizza ! :-/


----------



## plastikpony

Oh my greatness, I am TIRED!! :sleep: Feel like I'm going to pass out on my laptop any second. 

Just had yummy Breyani for lunch that DH cooked the other night. I've also taken to boiling some eggs and taking them to work with me to nibble on because apparently that's really good for baby. I also bring a little yoghurt coz that's also good.

Bored and tired is not a good combination to avoid sleep!! :dohh:


----------



## plastikpony

Oh, and my boobs HURT!!!!

:holly:


----------



## plastikpony

I'm pretty sure my bras all fit properly, although all of mine are underwire padded ones. I hate buying new ones, although I'm pretty sure I'm going to have to soon, I've just about gone up a cup size already!

I don't think it's the bras hurting me coz it's almost worse when I get home and take it off. I think the support helps the hurting. I wake up at night when I role over. There's a thread somewhere called "You know you're pregnant when..." and one of the comments which totally resoated with me was "You know you're pregnant when you rol over in bed at night and need one arm to help you move, and one are to bring your boobs along." :rofl: I totally do that!


----------



## justmeinlove

LOL! :) Well apparently you can get wireless ones to wear at night!


----------



## flamingpanda

Yeah don't worry too much about the cramps. I was certain mine were the onset of AF but it never happened. The boobs didn't hurt for that long either. I'd still say they're sensitive but more annoyingly now, they leak! So I can't go anywhere without breast pads or else I have some very embarrassing stains to deal with. Eek.

How is everyone doing? I'm having a pretty sh*itty time at the moment. Nothing to do with bubs, she's the one bit of positivity in life. Just lots of family drama. My Grandad passed away last weekend. Whilst everyone should be sad it's started that entire side of the family arguing about money and it turns out my Auntie's been slowly siphoning off money from the estate all these years. Leaving what was once a massive inheritance (my Grandma and Grandad were very well off) as pretty much nothing. I feel awful for my Dad, who out of all the family is the "poor" relation. So not only has he lost his Dad, and any early retirement he might have had from such a tragedy but it turns out his family are a bunch of robbing b******s too. He had a heart attack a few years back and really doesn't need the strain of all of it. So that's weighing on my mind. Also my partner is being useless with helping around the house. I don't know how much of that is bothering me or if it's just that I'm stressed and he's the easy target. We're also broke, but hey that's not new. :/

What's super annoying is that the sun is shining and I really just wish the weather would join me in sulking and being miserable.


----------



## plastikpony

Awww, sorry Panda :hugs: That's really not cool! We had a similar thing a few years back, well not exactly the same. My uncle was a hectic alcoholic and my dad put him through rehab and gave him a job on one of the diamond mines. My uncle never really wanted to stop and so relapsed twice, and both times my dad stepped in and sent him to rehab and he always had a home and a job to come back to. The third time, they were cleaning out his house while he was in rehab, and my dad found little vials of diamonds that his brother had been stealing off of the mine :madgrowl: After that there was no job or home for my uncle and my dad didn't even go to his funeral a year or so later. Of course, he died of alcoholism. 

I hope your family comes to their senses!! Your poor dad does NOT need this stress!

JustMe, I think I'm going to find one of those wireless ones to sleep in!! Would certainly help.

Holy crap I can't stop eating!!!! This does NOT bode well for my pregnancy weight-gain! After my appointment with Dr on the 8th I'm going to join this thing called PreggiBellies. It's this excesise group for pregnant ladies, twice a week. A bit pricey but I think it'll make me feel better about all the eating I'm doing...


----------



## justmeinlove

Dude, that all sounds really harsh :( Vast sympathies, and I imagine you may be right that your frustration and upset about all of that is being siphoned into the easy target :\ Is there anything that can be done about your aunt basically stealing money? Either way, condolences.

On a slightly lighter note, leaking?! Eek! :o


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! I know! Leaking!!!?? I am NOT looking forward to that!! Did you have the protection before it started happening Panda? Or did it suprise you while you were out shopping? :blush: Oh my word that would be devastatingly embarassing!


----------



## plastikpony

I'm going out just now to get some stuff for the office, and I'm going to buy myself some more pregnancy tests :D I'm dying to see if the line is getting any darker! I haven't tested since Tuesday, so it should be!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol good luck! :-D


----------



## flamingpanda

It was when I was about 18 weeks I think. Thankfully it had the decency to happen at night time. :D I sleep on my front and I think the pressure just set them off. I woke up feeling all damp and had an awful moment where I thought I'd peed myself. :haha: I padded myself down and realised all the sticky damp was located around my chest. Now it happens randomly so I have to wear the pads out and about. I try to give myself a break from them on an evening but it's very annoying if I'm sat watching TV and realise I've been leaking everywhere. No one tells you these things before you get pregnant! :D

As for my family, well I think a lot of the money is long gone - on holidays, laptops and other stupid things from what we can gather. I think the overall sadness for me is that my grandma was adopted, all the money came from her adoptive parents. Towards the end of her life she spent a lot of time trying to find her real family with no avail. For all she was a little tight with money (hence why she had so much) I think she'd be really sad to realise that her kids swapped the one thing she never had (family) for a pot of gold. No one will speak again after this, I'm sure. I've never taken much interest in the wealth at that side of the family but I have to say, now I'm in a position that my kids would have one day had that money coming to them I'm a little angry. Knowing my cousins will get it for their kids etc... I'm also angry for my father, because the ones stealing the money all had plenty of it themselves to begin with.

I think it's awful that a funeral is a few days away and frankly I have no idea if people are going to be able to stand in the same room to pay their respects without saying what they think. My partner has never met any of them so I think he's in for a bit of a shock on Tuesday to say the least. 

Alcoholism is very difficult Plastik. My uncle on my mother's side was an alcoholic. He was a nice guy but he just didn't want to stop. In the end it came between him and his kids and ultimately it was responsible for his death in his 50s. It seems to me that you can offer all the help in the world but you can't expect them to change, they need to want to do it themselves. The problem with situations like that is it just hurts so many people. I remember my mum was devastated.


----------



## justmeinlove

Gosh. Have just booked myself onto 3 courses for work (all paid for by work so yay!). Working it out, I will be (assuming things continue ok etc):
20 wks for the first course
21 wks for the second course
28 wks for the third course
!!!!!!!
Panda, as my guru for these things, with how you are feeling now, do you think you could handle yomping into London for a full day training course? Am still going to book in for it but am a bit nervous for how much hard work it might be?


----------



## plastikpony

Geeze JustMe!! Ambitious little tyke aren't you!! :haha: I'm sure if it's only a one day course each time you will be able to cope. Just make sure you rest up well before the course!!

Well, I bought some hpt and of course couldn't resist. It's way more fun now that I know I'm going to see two lines! I've been drinking tea and water non-stop today, but the line was definately darker than it was on Tuesday morning! I've got another two so I'm going to use FMU tomorrow morning and hopefully then it'll be SUPER dark :haha: I know I know, I'm pathetic! :blush:


----------



## nimbec

hello Ladies i'm moving over today as i got my BFP :) Plssss can i join you over here? Im so nervous that the bean wont stick and i do have some little cramps grrrr just been for blood test but there was no doubting my FRER!! :) 

Plastik we must only be about a week apart??


----------



## flamingpanda

It's tricky to say for sure but I would assume the best if you have no reason to think otherwise.

My pregnancy has been fairly smooth so far, the biggest problem I have is with my back. I can't stay too long in one position but moving too much causes pain as well. It took many weeks for me to find a happy medium. For example I no longer walk the dog each day but I can do some housework with frequent breaks and no lifting. However I've just been unlucky there, many people have no such pain.

You could end up being someone who is very sickly and can't hold down food for example. But even if that is true of first tri, it could clear up completely in 2nd tri. So it's really hard to predict for sure

What does the course entail? My advice would be just carry on as normal and if you need to slow down your body will tell you to. Listen to what is says, if you're hungry eat, if you're sickly then don't. If you feel tired just go have a lay down. It's what I'm doing and for the most part it seems to be working out ok.

Also I think it was plastik that said she was extremely hungry. It reminded me of my early weeks. I have a clear memory of being home and having had lunch and going to bed for an hour because I was tired. My tummy rumbled the whole time I was in bed. I even got up and found some grapes to snack on but it didn't stop the rumbling. It was so strange but I guess my body just needed more fuel. :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats nimbec. When do your bloods come back? Also don't worry about those AF cramps, if you read back about a page in here you'll see we all had them too. :) How exciting!


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou so much Panda I've just read the whole thread and i'm sorry to hear your having a rough time ((((HUGS)))) The reason i'm worried is i've had a chemical in April :( Its so good to speak to you you are like the font of all knowlegde thankyou!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Welcome Nimbec!!! I'm 5 weeks today :D Excuse my ticker, it's a day out. I'll fix that at some point, but for now I reckon its fine. I'll wait until I've seen my gynae on the 8th, then I should know exactly.

How long is your LP usually Nimbec? I see you're on 11 dpo, is that right? When would you usually come on? I reckon if that day comes and goes then your all set, that's one of the reasons I was too scared to test early!


----------



## justmeinlove

Trying to get some good stuff out of my job, heh! And it should just be talky learning stuff rather than running around :-D

Off to photograph the people setting up camp before the cycle race tmrw now ;-) is wacky around where I work atm!


----------



## plastikpony

Have fun JustMe!! I hear the atmosphere there is electric!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Plastik i'm either 11dpo or 13dpo as FF changed its mind!! It's such a long wait my lp is normally 14 days so if i get past monday i'll be a little more optimistic as both options covered. just been to docs for blood and they say i'm 3 weeks and 5 days....

oooh I can't see your ticker hun only your say wha siggie which i love by the way!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all i hope your all feeling well!! I did a digi this morning and it said 2-3 weeks :) i'm not that far as i know when i o'd so i imagine that means i have fairly high hcg levels? got to be a good thing right? 

Quick question to you guys...when i visit the loo for a wee after i have finished i get a pulling sensation low down in stomach and then sometimes a few cramps only for a few mins - has anyone else experienced this?? 

also please can i ask a silly question?? what does the +2 mean for example in 6+2 im assuming 6 weeks and 2days???

Thanks again!!


----------



## justmeinlove

My guess has also been that it means that  not sure re other thing

Afm, I've been managing to eat fruit more and the occasional soy yoghurt. Am going to get some more veg in today, somehow...! Although it still seems my lie in days are over for now, as if I don't eat quickly I feel ill. Hence I must go get some food now!!


----------



## nimbec

haha thanks just me! I'm trying to have porridge for breaki as its the only way i can get milk in me i really don't like it! then snaking on a banana and then trying to eat healthily but its hard lol but all worth it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone doing? Have nice weekends?

Well everything is going well on my side! The baby shower I went to on the weekend was just lovely, really gave me a bit to start getting excited about! DH has been so fabulous. He won't let me do anything even mildly staining, and even told me to take it easy while I was playing with the dogs!! Too cute :cloud9:

My bbs are still really sore and HUGE. I've been crying for no particular reason, but I do that even when I'm not pg so I'm not sure I can totally blame that on the hormones. I also have to pee every 2 minutes, and that's definately all the hormones fault!! Have had mile waves of nausea but that goes away as soon as I eat something, hoping it stays like that! The only new thing is that my right hip is sore! I'm sure it's WAY too early for that to be beacuse of the pregnancy, but I can't think of any other reason. I haven't done anything even slightly like exercise to have caused it, and it only started last nigh when I was walking up the stairs. Or at least that's the first time I noticed it. :wacko:


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm doing ok so far today and definitely would support the idea of eating to make the nausea go away. I hope it doesn't get any worse for you either.

Weekend has probably been one of our better ones this July, but it's not saying much. Hb is starting to feel a bit better and we have been making ourselves eat food with vegetables etc. We even went for a short stagger around the block on Saturday.

Annoyingly I seem to have started scaring myself a bit (bizarrely for someone who currently has baby apathy). Was reading the 1st tri threads and found something about mmc. And this has got me thinking - how DO you know if things are still going ok or not? I feel slightly less vile than I have for the last few weeks, but still not 100% - but are things going ok? I have no idea! And I'm finding that freaks me out a bit :|

Have also worked out that we really really want to move. Once hb has qualified, I think we'll be looking to move - with the aim of finding somewhere with affordable housing near a beach :) That would be my ideal, and just thinking about living near a beach with my hb makes me so happy :)


----------



## plastikpony

I know exactly how u feel JustMe! I'm also a bit freaked out. Every morning I get up and think "Are my bbs less sore today?" "What does it mean if they are?" I guess because I personally know of 4 different early miscarriages in the last year I'm more tense than I would be if I didn't know about them. My mom says that we might struggle to get pg (she did too), but once we ARE pg it sticks. I really hope she's right!!! I keep thinking well I'm past 5 weeks, maybe that's good, but then I read these threads in First Tri where poor laides have lost their little one's at 8 or 9 or 10 weeks! So I've stopped going into First Tri. It just freaks me out and being permanently nervous can't be good for the baby! :haha: So I'm just distracting myself with work and thinking about how to tell my sister over skype tonight. I also need to tell my riding instructor and then the whole stable yard will find out when I'm not riding. Would rather have had them in the dark until at least 12 weeks but its inevitable. :wacko:

The beach sounds awesome JustMe! I could never live at the beach simply because the showjumping scene is most prominent where I live now (which I love!), but I adore going to the beach for holiday!


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm thinking half hour out from the beach so I don't get paranoid about tidal waves (I know I know...) but can get there really easily/most evenings :)


----------



## plastikpony

My dad bought a house at the coast in Namibia, but refused to buy one that was less that 10 m above sea level, because of global warming and rising water levels. :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Good plan tbh!


----------



## flamingpanda

Good morning. :)

Pretty good weekend here. Our spare room finally looks more nursery than dumping ground. We still have some boxes to relocate but it doesn't seem like the impossible task it did a month ago. I have to say the house looks better from us getting rid of some of our junk. We both moved in together straight from living with our parents and so we just brought _everything_ with us. Until now we've had a spare room to just fill and we've had space in the lounge to keep pretty much every book we've ever read etc. So with the LO on the way we've been forced into thinking about what we *really* need to keep. So much has gone in the bin. We've managed to sell old DVDs and some old games consoles. Books have gone in the garage or to a charity shop. It's looking so much better.

Unfortunately that's probably all we'll get done for the next few days because we need to go food shopping tonight, and it's Grandad's funeral tomorrow. So I can't see us touching it again until Wednesday at the earliest.

We also booked our 4D scan for Saturday morning. Super excited about that. I wonder if she'll have hair and who she'll look like? I just hope she plays along, she had been a bit naughty at previous appointments. She kept covering her face at the 20 week scan and at our last midwife appointment she kept kicking the doppler and moving away so they couldn't timer her heartbeat. It gave everyone a laugh but then, that wasn't costing us £100! :D I also have a slight fear they may have sexed her wrong. Not that we mind what sex the baby is, but people have started buying things. So if she has become a he then he's just going to have to be in touch with his girly side for the first few months. :D

As for MMC, the only thing I can say is that it does happen but from what I've read they are complete surprises and your symptoms won't necessarily change at all. So don't worry about it because not only is there nothing you can do.

I remember the scan at 12 weeks, I was terrified they'd tell me our LO was dead. I didn't feel pregnant at all when I went for the scan. Most symptoms had gone, including my nausea and exhaustion. The truth is your symptoms will change constantly and so just go with them. For example, every now and then I just get extremely tired. I'll get in from work and be in bed by 8pm, then sleep through. It's happened enough now that I always just presume LO is going through a growth spurt and I need to rest for her. But if I don't feel tired I don't worry, I enjoy it! :haha:

It's all come flooding back reading this just how scary the first tri forum was. Try not to worry though, as I say there's very little you can do. Just try and take care of yourself. Save your energy, eat well and take the vitamins. Also remember that with every week the risk of miscarriage declines significantly.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Hi ladies,may i please join ur luvly thread...and congrats to all the BFP's...looking forward to share this experience with you all.. I'm in bed sick with flu...Plastik my boobs dnt hurt no more...and no sympoms at all...


----------



## plastikpony

Aww, thanks Panda! :hugs: Great advice! I guess all we can do is hope and pray and look after ourselves!

Glad your nursery is starting to take shape! Good luck for the funeral, sure it's going to be extra-hard on you and your family! :flower: Such exciting news about your scan!! I can't wait to see pictures!!! I'm sure she's a girl, and anyway, if she turns into a he, like my friends were saying on the weekend, they grow out of their clothes so quickly that in no time there will be a whole new wardrobe anyway!


----------



## plastikpony

YAY Mummy, you came!!! :hugs:

Sorry you down with the flu. It hit me last week and I took a day off of work. Staying home sick always sounds more fun than it is, doesn't it? 

Otherwise how is everything? All stable and settled now? Shame man, you've had quite a rough time! :hugs2:


----------



## MummyWant2be

Things are smooth for now....taking my vitamins and eating healthy it is...no cravings...nothing!i can't wait till i have those,maybe i'll feel pregnant then...for now waiting patiently for the first tri to end...Eeeks...i read thru the 1st tri threads aswell...very scary stuff...i'm glad u invited me to join ur thread buddy...how is ur DH taking the good news?oh i'm going back for my second scan next week...cnt wait!u better go soon plastik so the doc can giv u ur daily vitamins....


----------



## nimbec

welcome mommy! Thanks Panda so pleased to hear nursery is takin g shape!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hello all you fabulous ladies!!

How is everyone doing? Panda, are you getting excited for your 4D scan? I am!! :haha: Can't wait to see what your little girl looks like!

Mummy, how many weeks were you when you had your first scan? My gynae said to just chill for a while and he'll see me at 6 weeks, so my appointment is next week Wednesday, first thing in the morning! I absolutely can't wait!! DH has been phenomenal. He's treating me like I'm made of glass and might break any second, it really is too cute! Because of all our issues getting pg, the Dr already had me taking vitamins that he said to carry on taking until I see him, so I'm pretty comfortable we have that base covered.

I'm missing my coffee. Honestly, I would just love a nice Cuppucino about now! :coffee: That and a glass of Coke. Strangely I don't miss wine at all. Yet. I think I'll probably start missing a good Champagne soon though! :wine:

Nimbec, how are you holding up? Isn't it hilarious that we spend our lives waiting to get pg, then when we do we spend our time waiting for our scans and getting to 12 weeks?!

JustMe, how are you feeling dear? Any more ideas about moving to the beach? I wouldn't mind a nice long beach holiday about now!!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

Panda pleaaaaaaaaaase do post us a pic of your 4D also can't wait...:hugs:

Plastik - i had my first doc's appointment when i was 4.5 weeks preggas - but then again i had some bleeding so i had to c the doc...and found out all was well - appearently it's normal to get a bleeds in the first trimester...and i will be going back again next week Sartuday (i will be 6W7d) hopefully we'll gt to hear the heartbeat:thumbup:

any MS yet?


----------



## plastikpony

Been feeling rather nauseous on and off, but mostly when my tummy is empty. No throwing up yet. I've been so hungry, but now today I'm having to force myself to eat. Weird! How about you hunny? Any other symptoms?

I haven't had any bleeding yet, but read that it's common in up to 30% of pregnancies.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! Plastil I'm good thanks haha yes same as you wishing time away untill i know all is ok with my lil beanie!!! I've been referred to epu so should have a scan at 6 weeks - oooh 2 weeks time praying i make it that far! 

Have you told your instructor yet? I have the opposite problem i need a reason not to be riding clients horses or having them in for schooling!!! My top horse is with his owner atm as i have had a few heart issues i have a pacemaker so just needed to sort a few bits and bobs out so ....ladies do you think i should just say i'm not well enough to ride yet??? I know thats lying...BUT anu other suggestions?? 

Panda yey so looking forward to seeing your pic!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Nimbec!!

I haven't told my instructor yet. I made an excuse last week saying that work was just hectic so I was going to give my mare 2 weeks off. This week my instructor is away competing at the South African Championships, so I only have to worry about it next week. I think I'll tell her on Wednesday if my appointment goes well.

I am going to tell one of my really good frieds tonight. I'm sure she thinks I'm upset with her or something coz we ride together all the time, and every time in the last 2 weeks I've had to make an excuse to either not ride with her or not go out with her, so that I wouldn't have to make excuses about riding or drinking. I don't want her thinking I'm being weird, so will just swear her to secrecy and tell her the truth!

It's up to you what to do Nimbec! I know we don't want the whole world finding out, but it's not going to change our chances of miscarrying. Trust me, as soon as my instructor knows the whole yard will figure it out within a week or two!!


----------



## MummyWant2be

no MS yet - just tender boobz, back ache, and flu...and i eat lots:haha:

good luck ladies in telling your Instructors/clients :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Not doing well at all today, could really do with some cheering up tbh :(
Had terrible time trying to sleep last night and something I read up on facebookn had left me feeling REALLY negative about being pg and totally ok if I mc'd. Etc. Then had a bunch of dreams about dead things which I am worried are prescient - esp. as before my CP I dreamt of roadkill the night before (really vividly!).

So of course today I wake up totally shattered and feeling achy around my middle :( Am now really paranoid that it's an mc - and tbh I don't want that. I know I have been doing a LOT of complaining about not being happy, but a lot of that is coming from the fact that my hb has been really ill for a month now (so food, cleaning etc have either not happened or been something one of us HAS to do despite totally not feeling up for it) and he hasn't felt well enough for us to be able to talk or do any happy things together. After him talking to me today and being really positive and loving (he's not better at all, but he was pulling it together for a bit, enough to get across how much he loves me and how great this will be) I feel a lot more positive about wanting this and am now really freaked out that it is an mc and I have caused it by being so negative :( Which I know is ridiculous, if you could cause an mc just be wishing for one, who would need abortion clinics!

But still. I am feeling very sad and anxious today (and know I am also absolutely SHATTERED). Any cheering up would be really really welcome :(


----------



## plastikpony

Aww, my friend I'm sorry I only saw this now!!

I hope you are feeling better today? Please don't worry, nothing you did is going to cause you to miscarry!! Remember that everything happens for a reason, and you and OH and LO are going to be just fine!! Every week the chance of miscarriage drops significantly and you are edging toward that 12 week mark SO quickly! I think it's divine how much you and your man obviously love one another. Twinges and cramps are totally normal. Unless you are in constant pain that you can barely stand, you have nothing to worry about, ok?

It's so easy to get paranoid about things, but I just console myself by telling myself that I am doing the best I can for my baby, and if anything goes wrong it's because it was meant to happen that way. Not that I wouldn't be devastated if it did, the point I'm trying to make is that it's pointless trying to worry about something that you have absolutely no control over! Try and stay calm and happy because I'm sure that would make the little bean feel good too. :hugs2:

I'm going away with DH this weekend for nice relaxation and pampering. I can think of nothing better than chilling with the love of my life with a new little life is slowly growning inside :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Hugs!!! Am feeling a bit perkier today, so yay! And you're totally right and I do know all that, thank you for reminding me


----------



## flamingpanda

This week has been ridiculously busy. I'm too hot in this stupid weather and people are really beginning to wind me up now. My back pain which I thought was gone has crept around to my front and now I have the most excruciating pain when I walk in an area it would be inappropriate to hold! I'm going to have to go back to the doctors next week and see if I can get some stronger pain killers again. I hate taking them when pregnant but if this carries on I'm worried I'll end up signed off sick.

Saw the midwife again this morning (a different one again because mine is off sick). Thankfully all my bloods came back ok and my GTT was within normal range. BP was still fine and my urine still clear! So that's one less thing to worry about. Paul is off work today so he was able to come with me and hear the heartbeat for the first time. But he had to rush home because we have a new bed coming today. We dismantled the old one last night and slept with the mattress on the floor, which is maybe why I woke up with pain rather than it coming on slowly throughout the day. Then I got a text to say that one of my friends is home for the week and am I free tonight. Which I sort of am, but we really need to go food shopping. One, we have nothing in to eat and two, it's our dog's first Birthday tomorrow and we're throwing him a party. I know that sounds mad but he has people coming over and I haven't baked him a cake yet. The 4D scan is at 10:20 tomorrow and people will be coming over at 2:30. So there really aren't enough hours in the day!

If I had the option of what to do right now I'd really like to just go to bed and sleep.

Ugh.

I am kind of excited for the scan but I have this awful fear that she won't play ball and we'll get bad pictures. I didn't care too much with the NHS scans but this is costing £100 so there's more riding on it!

Glad to hear you're feeling better justme. I've had plenty of up and down days, I think our worries are normal. If we weren't worried there would be something wrong with us.


----------



## Impet Limpet

What a wonderful idea for a follow on thread!

I'm glad to see everytime I get chance to look at the TWW thread there is another BFP announcement!

I ended up dipping out of the first tri board because all the threads were scaring me, and I haven't posted much on 2nd tri but I do read the threads. 

Me and husband have been clearing out the house too now, generally decluttering (we moved straight in from our parents house so we used the spare roos as dumping grounds too, so now we are slowly working our way through and binning stuff we don't really need.


----------



## justmeinlove

Impet, I am absolutely anticipating having some sort of 'MUST GET RID OF STUFF' freak out at some point too :)

I think a clothing emergency may have hit me! Today my bloaty tummy has managed to somehow take on the appearance of a tiny bump....meaning that I am now at work in jeans and 2 layers of tops, hoping it doesn't look like that now - and thinking I REALLY need to go find something to wear for the rest of the week that hides it a lot better, if it keeps up! My new contract STILL isn't finalised yet so ARGH!

Anyone got any great ideas for something Sainsburys sells that would do the trick?! It's holidays here so I can dress ridiculously casually...


----------



## nimbec

I am just wearing very loose tops with a loose cardigan over the top....hoping people will just think i've put a bit of weight on for a while lol! i caved and bought a pair of maternity jeans the other day as i cant fasten mine up they are great sa fir everywhere and have a big stretchy band that isn't digging in me!! Just hoping i havent jinxed anything!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Also I feel I have to say - Plastik! You're on SWEETPEA! :) (if it helps I had no idea how big that was meant to be when it was me either!). But how cool! Feels like only the other day that was me! :o Apparently tomorrow I should hit prune - I have no idea how big a prune is either...but on the good side I don't want to eat one :p (nor do I have a pathological loathing of them, as I do olives...!) ;)


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!!!

Panda, how was your scan? And your doggy's birthday party? I totally do that for my dogs, and get all my friends to bring them some toys for gifts :haha:

JustMe, no suggestions sorry, I'm sure South Africa is WAY different to the UK in terms of clothes for sale :D I would reckon somthing a little longer and loose should do the trick though. When are they goint to finalise your contract? Sounds almost as useless as my company.

Nimbec I'm totally going to have to go that route soon! I've stopped riding my horse, which was my only form of exercise, which means that I'm putting on weight :( Not cool!! 

Impet, it's awesome to have you with us again!!! Those threads really are scary. I venture over there every now and then for a look, but then don't go back for a while!

Well our weekend was awesome! So relaxing, slept a whole lot and went on a game drive where we ended up pretty much in the middle of a herd of 9 elephants! SO exciting and a little scary too!! My scan is on Wednesday morning, and honsetly it couldn't get here soon enough. I'm trying to stop myself getting anxious but not having the best luck :wacko:


----------



## plastikpony

:haha: Thanks JustMe!! It is very exciting!! The olive looks SO yummy, I think I'm going to have to go and buy some. And pickled onions and gherkins!! I'm not sure I can classify that as cravings yet, since I've always loved them!

Quick one, what are you ladies doing with regards to exercise. I hate to say it but I've been a bit pathetic since I stopped riding and haven't been doing anything!! Fatty!! :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Plastik i've stopped riding and been told by consultant to just do gental exercise like walking swimming but i havent done any yet and won't until scan just incase - severe paranoia!!


----------



## plastikpony

I know the feeling Nimbec! We have a pregnancy exercise group in our area called preggi bellies, run by professionals. Think I might join up if everything goes well at the scan. They say most ppl join after 12 weeks, but I'm PARANOID about getting too big, so will probably join right after my scan :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

We just bought a Wii fit! Am really looking forward to it. You can generally keep doing what you're used to though...I tried hula hooping again for a bit the other day ;-) my problem has been energy to get to the gym, which is why we've given notice and bought a Wii instead ;-)


----------



## Impet Limpet

For exercise I had a break from the gym between 6 and 12 weeks because my morning sickness was awful and I was very fatigued. I felt quite bloated and really felt I was losing all my tone, I felt a little guilty at the time for becoming so lazy, if I'd realised how much energy would return in the mid tri I wouldn't have felt so bad! 

I'm now back doing body pump and pilates. In fact I was surprised at how quickly my body seemed to come back to normal and retone, I now have the tiniest baby bump, but it is a bump and not bloat.


----------



## justmeinlove

Impet, really? Oh well I guess we have another gym that's closer I can go be energetic at  thanks for the hope, I feel horrible about my lack of exercise when everything says Oh you Must exercise daily now!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!

A quick question, did any of you have cramps in early pg, around 6 weeks? And if you did, what did they feel like?

Just asking because I've started having mild cramps but only on my left side, and of course I'm starting to get paranoid that it's an ectopic that's causing them :dohh: They've been fairly mild and yesterday I only noticed them in the morning when I was lying down, but then forgot about them and don't remember feeling them during the day. Today they were a bit stronger this morning while I was still in bed, and have been there on and off since then, definitely a bit stronger than yesterday. When I say on my left side, I mean right by where my left hip is.

Any thoughts? Driving myself nuts here. Kicking myself for making my appointment with the gynae for tomorrow instead of today :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Aww Plastik I've had them sound very simular to yours and i've been told its normal and not to worry, I actually think mine are caused by a bit of constipation...FX all will be fine!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks Nimbec! Appreciate the feedback. Honestly, this parnoia is driving me nut! I just want to go home and sleep until my scan tomorrow morning! SO glad I made the appointment for first thing in the morning, I can't take any more waiting! :haha:


----------



## MummyWant2be

plastikpony said:


> Hi ladies!!
> 
> A quick question, did any of you have cramps in early pg, around 6 weeks? And if you did, what did they feel like?
> 
> Just asking because I've started having mild cramps but only on my left side, and of course I'm starting to get paranoid that it's an ectopic that's causing them :dohh: They've been fairly mild and yesterday I only noticed them in the morning when I was lying down, but then forgot about them and don't remember feeling them during the day. Today they were a bit stronger this morning while I was still in bed, and have been there on and off since then, definitely a bit stronger than yesterday. When I say on my left side, I mean right by where my left hip is.
> 
> Any thoughts? Driving myself nuts here. Kicking myself for making my appointment with the gynae for tomorrow instead of today :wacko:

hi hun! hope u are warm since its freezing ttoday and some parts of Johannesburg are snowing.

anyway back to ur question - i've been having twinges on my left side aswell..and asked my doc about it but he said it's normal unless they become severe and unbearable and accompanied with blood then you have to be worried but for now...i'm sure its just ur uterus streching making enough room for the lil one :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah, had that, I think it's just meant to be stretching :-D v.normal

Good luck with scan! :-D my booking appt in thurs then, weird!! Quite nervous, need a way of not being scared of blood tests :-/


----------



## nimbec

Plastik i am the same when i get cramps i'm worried, when i don't get them i'm worried!! I'm wishing ms on myself so i know things are ok!! and i have 17 days left until my scan arrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhh get 2nd beta results tomorrow though so fx that will give me some positivity!! 

Let us know how the scan goes

Morning everyone else i hope you are all ok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks ladies! :hugs: :hugs: What would I do without you!!

Well, (tmi alert) I just went to the bathroom (Nimbec, I'm definately not constipated! :haha: ) and now I'm getting the same cramps on the right hand side. So that accompanied by all of your reassurances has chilled me out a little bit :happydance:

Mummy, it is frikken FREEZING here!! A high of 8 degrees?! Really? It's days like these that I'm really happy I gave up riding for a living and now have an office to try and get warm in! :coffee: 

JustMe, what do they do at the booking appointment again? And the best advice I can give you about blood tests is to take DH with you and don't look. Also try to just not think about it. I don't have issues with needles because I had thyroid problems my whole life and for a while at school i was going for blood tests every 6 weeks, got over that fear pretty quick!

I'm not sure my gynae is going to order more bloods for me since we've already done every test under the sun when going through the fertility issues, but I'm going to ask him to test my thyroid again, just coz I know it can cause problems with the baba if the levels aren't ok.


----------



## MummyWant2be

Nimbec- i thought i was the only weird one wishing MS upon myself :haha: i really envy ladies that have it...I'm almost 7weeks now but still no MS,no throwing up, no sore boobs anymore...although i have been eating a lot more - but i blame it on the folic acid and the Ciplaton Preg vitamins :blush:

good luck Plastik on your appointment tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## plastikpony

We just had SNOW at our offices!!! SNOW!!!!


----------



## nimbec

hehe plastik good news on that front then LOL!! 

mommy i know crazy isnt it that we are wishing illness upon ourselves !

SNOW?! blimey i thought we had it bad in the uk with torrential rain!


----------



## MummyWant2be

oh Plastik - how I envy you...my office is based in Pretoria- not snow here- not evena hint of it :dohh:

very crazy Nimbec..:haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Just to show you all I'm not exaggerating!! SO excited, this is the first time ever I've seen snow!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Snow!!!!.jpg
File size: 66.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nimbec

OMG Plastik!! yey so you really never ever get snow?


----------



## plastikpony

Hardly ever! Especially where I am, in Johannesburg. Some of the more remote areas get snow every 3 years or so, but not PROPER snow. This is the first time in my 28 years of living in South Africa that I've seen snow. It was AWESOME! :thumbup:


----------



## plastikpony

Owee!! Stabbing pains in my bbs! Might be caused by having to suffer stuffed into a bra that is clearly too small now :wacko:


----------



## nimbec

Haha thought i'd show you what i had to contend with - horses in this weather are a nightmare LOL!! Enjoy it while it looks pretty :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







snow lol.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## plastikpony

Krikey Moses, THAT is a LOT of snow!!! :haha: One day I'll have to come and visit so I can play in it properly


----------



## nimbec

hehe definately for sure!!!! the horses had snow half way up their stable doors every morning last winter!! They were on enforced box rest for 4 weeks as too dangerous to get them out even gritting yard didn't work as the snow/ice was soooo heavy! Hoping this year is a little easier LOL!!!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Snow!!!
Also buy a new bra!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Hello everyone, sorry for the delay in replying! We had a really busy weekend and actually a really disappointing scan. :( Our little one is fine but we felt like we picked the wrong place to go as the service was dreadful.

Our scan was at 10:20 on Saturday. We arrived on time and had to fill in a form just to say how far along I was and who my doctor is. We did that and handed the form in. We were then called into another room to make the payment and we were told that 4D scans are really baby dependant and if they couldn't get good shots they'd send us for a walk, then if that didn't work they'd bring us back another day. That's all fine, I'd read about so many 4D scans online that I knew the ropes! Well we were sent back to the waiting room and then called back in again a few minutes later. We sat in the chair all excited and ready and within seconds we were told she was in the worst position possible and that we should go for a walk and eat some chocolate, then try again. So off we went, we walked for about 20 minutes, bought a chocolate bar and then walked back. By the time we got sat down in the waiting room I could feel her moving and kicking so I was pretty happy.

Then as we are sat there, in what I should point out was a full waiting room, a woman comes in and walks straight up to reception. She looked all flustered and said she was just on time and asked how long the wait was. The girl on reception told her there was currently a 20 minute delay and this woman went absolutely mental! She starts ranting and raving saying it's the same everytime she has an appointment there and couldn't she be bumped up as she had a baby with her. At this point her drippy looking partner walks in carrying her "baby", who was more toddler like in actual fact. The woman on reception said the hold up was the 4D scans and she thought it was wrong too and she'd see what they could do. At this point looks were exchanged around the waiting room.

Well the couple that had taken the slot we had before we went for our walk emerged and guess what - mouthy woman gets in next. She jumped for joy and thanked the lady on reception. My partner looked like he wanted to hit something and so I said loudly "well it just shows you that you get what you want if you're gobby". The lady in front of us laughed. 

I was trying really hard not to be bothered by this but all I could think was "if she's 20 minutes, what if baby had stopped moving by then".

Anyway we were next back in after her (God knows what the other poor people who were waiting in reception must have thought about the delay). We sat down and we had a different tech this time. She seemed lovely but... was utterly clueless. It took literally 20 seconds for the disappointment to set in. The monitors were all blurry and it sounds awful but at times I couldn't even make out our baby. I kept saying things like "it's not very clear, is it?" She agreed and told us the machine was new and she must have the settings wrong. This then turned into half an hour of her having me turn back and forth whilst she fiddled with settings on her machine. She sent me to empty my bladder and said she'd go get someone else to take a look. Well I got back and she hadn't moved, after another 10 minutes she left to fetch someone else. I turned to my partner at this point and he was so angry. He said he felt we'd wasted £100 we could have spent on the baby, and I agreed with him. :(

She returned with this other woman and the other woman had a real attitude. She was stroppy and telling the other woman the settings were all wrong and asking her "how did you do this?" After 5 mins or so the footage cleared up and we finally got a glimpse of our girl but quite honestly I was so upset and disappointed by this point I really didn't see very much. The woman who was angry rushed through the scan in the next 4 minutes. She burned the CD and DVD and when I said "I don't think the pictures are very clear" she turned to me and said "well honestly this is what it looks like, this is what 4D is". I did say I thought the last few pictures were better but I just gave up then. We left.

I have sent a complaint by e-mail but had no reply. I don't know whether to keep chasing it or not. I just feel so robbed. I spent weeks convincing my partner to have a 4D scan because he felt it was a waste of money and damn, he was so right. Don't get me wrong the last few pics are nice but the service was so poor I feel our enjoyment of them was ruined somewhat.

You can watch the scan here if you like but only the last 4 minutes (on video 4) are really worth a look. I've attached two of the pictures we like.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL328868C4EF7030B8

So sorry for the downer there but yeah, it sucked.

Our doggy party was fun though, Loki had a great time. I made him a cake using a jar of beefy baby food and he loved it. So Saturday wasn't all bad.

Oh apart from my mother in law (thank God we're not actually related by law lol) decided to say that the baby had a flat nose. Yeah, thanks "mum", we needed that to raise our spirits. Dear lord, what's wrong with people? :(
 



Attached Files:







babyscan-goodpics.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Panda, so sorry you had such an awful experience! I'm glad you got at least SOME nice pics of your little girl though, so not a total waste. I hope they get back to you though, and offer you a re-scan!! They owe it to you!

AFM, I had my first appointment today!! It was so great. We had our first scan and saw our little baby bean! It's measuring 6wks +1, which is pretty accurate when compared to my calculations. We also saw a little flickering heartbeat and then my Gynae turned the sound on and we HEARD the little heartbeat! Such an emotional experience, DH nearly started crying! Me too :haha: Our doctor is very happy with how everything is looking! I've attached a pic, although you can't really see very much :thumbup:

So we had a great experience, exept I went to the loo beforehand and then when I got there they gave me a little bottle to pee in :wacko: I was like 'But I don't have any left!!!' :rofl: I managed to squeeze out a few drops for them which they said is just fine. Oh well, guess I know for next time! My next scan is at 8 weeks, I'll be going every 2 weeks until 12 weeks, and every 4 weeks after that.

How is everyone else doing? JustMe? Ready for your appointment tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







Baby Bean.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MummyWant2be

Aww Plastik that's great news :happydance::happydance: Aww now I can't wait for mine :cloud9:

Perfect Scan Pic :happydance:

Panda - sorry about your bad experience -:hugs: and cute pics :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Aww Panda how annoying but at least you managed to get a couple of lovely pics :) sorry it was such a bad experience!

Plastik YEY how exciting!!!!!!!! i cant wait for mine 2 weeks friday - gosh seems such a long way away grrrr but hopefully well worth the wait!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Woo! Plastik! How fab!!! :-D
Afm, I figure I'll take a choc milk with me in case I get freaky with the needles and faint. Feels a bit odd that it's tmrw, as still don't think I feel like anything is happening that I'd need that sort of appt ;-) I think I'm more looking fwd to getting a decent scan date - but even that seems a bit surreal.
Just Reall hope the midwife is nice :-/


----------



## flamingpanda

Aw Plastik that reminds me of the scan we ended up with, honestly it's crazy how much your LO will grow by the time you have your next one. :) Glad to hear everything is going well.

Haha, that reminds me of my first midwife appointment. They asked for a pee sample and I was like "erm... no one told me to bring one" and so she got a jar out and I said "and I can't go because I just emptied before coming in". I did offer to drop one in later but she said it was fine and could wait til my next appointment. Now I take a pee sample everytime I go, just to be prepared. :) To be fair no one mentioned to bring one before hand, I do think they presume we know what will be happening when in fact I was completely clueless.

Also I do feel a little better about our scan, lots of ladies in 3rd tri have had nice things to say and shared their bad 4D scan stories too. So I feel a bit better. I think I'll give them til the weekend and if I have had no response by e-mail then I'll just leave a really poor review on every site I can find for them. I'm not going to waste any more effort trying to fight them as it will only get me riled up and upset. I am happy our girl is healthy and I'm delighted she looks like my OH! Hoping she'll get his dark hair and complexion and hopefully she can avoid my fair skin and actually enjoy her summers without having to hide away when the sun comes out! :D

BTW I know a lot of you ladies are still very early but ... any thoughts on names? :)


----------



## Impet Limpet

We've banded a few names about but the ones we really like have turned out to be very popular at the mo :dohh: 

Sorry to hear about the scan not being as good as you'd hoped, hopefully a nice re scan may happen :thumbup:

Glad to hear everyone else is doing great


----------



## justmeinlove

I heard Winter the other day as a name and am feeling vastly inspired by that atm!

And yay, hb can come to appt today :-D


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol! Lovely midwife tried a Doppler. We picked up: my insides, me giggling and a WiFi connection. I am extremely amused by this ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!!! How was the rest of the appoIntment??


----------



## justmeinlove

Paperwork really, nothing to say...!


----------



## justmeinlove

Sorry for amazingly short reply last night! ;)
But yes, basically it was just paperwork - and apparently I cheered up a TON when the blood tests got postponed to next week (so that she can do the Downs blood test at the same time). Billion questions about family history of stuff and any allergies or conditions I might or might not have. Apparently I have to have a GTT later on (boo!) cos my mum is diabetic so am at more risk of gestational diabetes (boo!).

Was lovely that hb could come :)

And yes, am still vastly amused by the doppler ;)

Our WiiFit arrived last night and was much fun - cannot believe how much the jogging puffed me out! :o Am still annoyed our gym is making us pay for another month - especially as we phoned to check first before buying the WiiFit (the idea was we would use the gym money to pay for the WiiFit). In a month where my hb was on half pay due to sickness, this is Not good :( Oh well :| The WiiFit was fun anyway :) And I now have a big pile of maternity notes and various offered spam lying around the house. I think we will have to make up an email address for companies to spam, so we can get lots of vouchers from them but no hassle ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh and REALLY bizarre when the (lovely) midwife kept going on about 'the baby'. I had to turn it into 'alleged baby', I couldn't quite cope with the way she kept assuming there definitely was one and it was fine! ;)


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! JustMe, you do make me laugh!! Alleged baby! :rofl: Well I'm glad your DH could go with you to the appointment, that's awesome! So when are you booked for a scan? And glad that your having fun on the Wii Fit! Also thrilled you got a fab midwife!

I picked up my parents from the airport today. I told them I was pg the day I dropped them off at the airport (they went on a 2 week cruise in the Baltic, poor people) so it was great to see them again!! They spoiled us (as usual) and my dad bought my DH a really expensive whiskey, and my mom said she got me a few things she'll give me later, but what she DID give me were the most adorable pair of baby booties, made out of the softest leather I've ever felt with fur lining, from Russia!! I'm blown away! First thing for the little bean!

JustMe, I think you need to start being more positive. I don't mean rush out and buy everything in sight, but just be quietly confident that everything is going to be just fine. You can't stop yourself from being excited about this, I mean, how many times are we realistically going to be pg? I know things might still go wrong, but if they do I'm going to be devastated either way, so I'm just trying to think happy positive thoughts and enjoy the pregnancy, acne, queasiness and all! :hugs2:


----------



## justmeinlove

I was thinking I might go for positive once I have a scan where it moves. Does that seem fair? Am awaiting date


----------



## plastikpony

Sounds fair to me :) Let us know as soon as you know when, ok?


----------



## nimbec

Justme you sound just like i will be :) 

Gosh ladies i'm worroed sick i have a gut feeling all is not well with my bean, i don't know why and i can't shift it. I've had mild cramps previously but had a sharper one today and panicked spoke to midwife and she's going to get me scanned wednesday rather than 24th. She must think i'm NUTS!!! i did perhaps insinuate my pain was poss worse than it is and now i'm worried i have jinxed everything OMG i wish i could just calm down, relax and enjoy being pg even if it only lasts a short while! 

I'm now wondering if my pains are just trapped wind but they are very one sided and run down the bikini line...strange i know! 

Hope you are all ok!! So sorry i just had to talk to someone i know really i'm being silly x


----------



## justmeinlove

Well if it turns out I haven't jinxed it then you definitely haven't as I've aimed some Really negative thoughts at this situation over the last 2 months. In fact I am Certain you can't jinx stuff, if things were to go wrong it definitely wouldn't be your fault.
And I'm sure it's fine, I am pretty sure random stabby pains are normal, I've certainly had them.


----------



## nimbec

Thankyou so much justme :) so happy things are going well for you!!! pma pma pma !!!


----------



## plastikpony

Nimbec, I'm sure we've all been there!! Try to relax, but I'm glad you're getting an earlier scan, it'll help chill you out a bit :hugs:

Well ladies, a bit of tmi, but I've had my first bout of proper diarreah, and it is NOT cool!! Poor dh is never go


----------



## plastikpony

Nimbec, I'm sure we've all been there!! Try to relax, but I'm glad you're getting an earlier scan, it'll help chill you out a bit :hugs:

Well ladies, a bit of tmi, but I've had my first bout of proper diarreah, and it is NOT cool!! Poor dh is never going to get any action at this rate! Every night I'm either passing out, nauseous or on the loo... :dohh:


----------



## justmeinlove

Doh!!! Big big hugs!!!


----------



## nimbec

Oh no PLastik YUK!!! hang on in there hun! Thankyou for your kind words!! 

I have a scan date - thursday 10am YEY i'll be 6+3, when did you guys have yours and i know plastik saw a hb but did anyone else?

Hope you are all ok and gave a lovely start to the weekend!!


----------



## nimbec

Oooops i'll be 6+4 :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Scan date 30 August


----------



## plastikpony

YAY! JustMe for having a scan date!!! How far along will you be then? I have another appointment on 22 August, when I'll be 8+1. My gynae wants to see me every 2 weeks until 12 weeks, and then every 4 weeks after that. My friends who have had kids tell me that's quite often (goodness knows its quite expensive too since we're paying for it ourselves!!) but I'm happy to go with it. I guess it's because of the op and taking a long time to actually get pg :shrug:

How is everyone doing this week? Happy Monday! :thumbup:


----------



## justmeinlove

Er counting on my fingers, imo 13+2, acc. to lmp, 12+6 :p

Am feeling blah today. Firstly as I am REALLY missing my hb today (stupid evening work shifts, in fact stupid work!), secondly as I'm avoiding my mental ex-boss atm so ended up having an egg sandwich and crisps for lunch. BLERUGH! :o Also I can't quite work out if I look bump-y in the jeans and top I carefully chose today, so I am hiding slightly too :p

Hmph. Am going to go home after work via the supermarket, so I can find SOMETHING to cook...no idea how as cooking still seems like a very remote concept...! Then do one thing that's driving me mad about the house and have a go on the wiifit.
(am still irritated about having to give the gym another £70 for this next month, when we're blatantly not going to make it...)

So yes, as you can see, I am currently a little ray of sunshine :p Skiing sounds awesome! (well playing in the snow, eh)


----------



## justmeinlove

Very exciting last night - I managed to cook food and go to the gym! It's almost like being human again! :o AND I slept without a top on for the first time in about six weeks - before now my bbs have been SO sore I haven't been able to.
Also made it through from breakfast to lunch yesterday without having to eat a small pile of humous and tomato sandwiches. YAY!


----------



## justmeinlove

Also, gosh my ticker appears to have hit lime! :o


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! 

JustMe, you're a LIME today!! And I'm a blueberry!! :happydance: I can't believe you are 11 weeks already, I'm so jealous! I really want to get to that 12 week mark, just so that nagging little worry in the back of my brain that I keep squishing down and ignoring will go away!

Nimbec, according to my LMP, I was 6wks 3 days when I went for my first scan, but the scan showed 6wks 1 day, which is apparently quite normal, since we don't actually know when implantation occured. It's an approximate date really, and can go up or down by a few days between scans. The heartbeat that we saw and heard was nice and strong. The doc didn't tell us what the rate was, but he said it was great and that everything was as good as it could be at this stage. Really looking forward to Wednesday next week for our second scan!

Hope that you are feeling better JustMe! I'm sure bouncing around on the Wii Fit did just the trick. I definately don't have a bumpy yet, way too early, but I do have a roll! :dohh: So between feeling fat and having teenage exploding skin I'm not feeling too fabulous.


----------



## flamingpanda

Can't believe how far along you guys are getting now, time seems to have flown! How are you all feeling?

I know you're a way off yet but will you be finding our the gender at your 20 week scans or are you planning to leave it as a surprise?

Not much news from us (or nothing exciting at least). We finally only have baby things in the spare room, still have furniture to build and things to buy but at last all our own junk has been moved to the garage. Every time I nip to the bathroom (literally every 15 minutes these days lol) I pop into baby's room to have a look. I even found the dog in there yesterday trying out the nursing chair we bought. :haha:

My OH's family took us out on Saturday to buy the pram. That was fun! They also ended up treating us to the car seat which means we can use this month's pay for something else. It's made such a huge difference. We went for the Quinny Buzz in black and the Maxi-Cosi Pebble in Sparkling Grape. :) Turns out we didn't have much choice due to limited boot space in our car (a Fiat Punto) but we were still really pleased with what we got. We go to pick it all up on Saturday. We were told we could have it delivered closer to the time but I felt that the dog would benefit from us setting up the pushchair and taking him for a walk with it. He doesn't like things with wheels - bikes, prams etc when we go for walks so he needs some time to understand it's not an enemy.

I also went back to the doctor about my back pain as the painkillers I had been given had run out. She was SO nice. She says she thinks I have SPD and the only cure is to have the baby but as I can't do that yet I'm probably going to have a miserable couple of months. I appreciated her honesty because I felt like crap at the time. She has referred me for more physio (one on one this time, no more of this group session rubbish) for a proper diagnosis and has given me more codine for the pain. The biggest surprise was that when she was doing her routine checks she found I had a water infection! I had felt nothing, so she sent off the sample to the lab to double check and told me I MUST call on Monday for results as it was important it was treated. After I'd taken the painkillers for my back at the weekend I realised I DID have an infection. I think the pain I'd been experiencing with SPD had been masking the twinges of my UTI. Went to get the results yesterday and literally had to argue with the woman on reception to see a doctor. She kept telling me my doctor wasn't in until next week. I had to go over and over about how I was pregnant and if I did indeed have a UTI I needed antibiotics and that it could not wait another full week or I could end up in hospital. Stupid woman. I won in the end but I feel really horrid today. I feel sick, warm and tired. I presume it's just the pills working to flush out the infection but I really could do without this deadline at work.

Roll on the weekend!


----------



## justmeinlove

The gym really helped me feel good I will say. And 11 weeks does seem to creep up on you - it's not Fast but it's cumulative ;-) 7 weeks is practically 11!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hhugs, panda!! I hope you feel better soon!!!
As for the distant scan two, we might find out but then won't be telling people as I find gendered clothing Deeply annoying ;-)


----------



## flamingpanda

Speaking as someone who has been given pink knitted items from "well-meaning" relatives already, I sympathise. We try to tell people, it's not that we don't like pink as a colour, we just want her to have lots of options. I hate it when parents buy nothing but pink for their girls and tell them they're princesses all the time. I want our little girl to be more spunky than that. ;) She's going to be climbing trees and skateboarding if that's what she wants to do.

Thankfully my mum totally gets this (afterall, she had me as a child lol) and she has been buying us some really lovely clothes.


----------



## plastikpony

OOo, nice choices on the pram and car seat Panda! Wow, that really seems like a LONG time away! We will most definately be finding out the gender if we can! I was a suprise. My mom says she KNEW I was a boy just like she KNEW my sister was a girl. So I was John Forrester right until I popped out. They did try to see my gender on the scans buy apparently I never cooperated! :haha:

Pretty sure we'll tell everyone too, I'm not too phased about the clothes. Mind you, I do have a little italian greyhound that wears pink bling collars and whose name is Princess Tiffany, so I'm probably going to be that parent that you two despise (Don't hit me!) :rofl:


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol! It's not despising at all. I just want any child I have to grow up being as girly or boy'y as it wants, and a lot of the time it seems that pink/blue is just the first step in being pushed into gender stereotypes. Don't get me wrong, I like pink and glitter in general as much as the next person! :-D


----------



## flamingpanda

Same, if when she can talk she turns around and says "mum can I have that pink sparkly dress please?" then that's what she'll have. Up until that point though I'll throw as many colours and styles at her as I can. I just don't want her to think she has to like something because of her gender. 

The dog is different, he gets what I pick. When he learns to speak up and object then things will change. Until that point I will continue to buy him a silly costume every Halloween. :p


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! I like that! When the dog can speak up :haha: 

Ugh, I'm so over work. I wish I could just retire. Sadly don't think that will be happening for quite a while. :cry:


----------



## justmeinlove

I think of things in terms of how long to maternity leave


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls gosh bring on the maternity leave i'm SHATTERED!!!! ugh propper yukky today and had to stand out teaching in the scorching sun nearly chucked up on them then had to sit down so didn't pass out oooooops!! 

Really excited and nervous for scan day after tomorrow :) I'm a sweet pea now and can't wait to be a blueberry and wow a lime seems an eternity away !!

Hope your all ok ladies!


----------



## flamingpanda

I haven't worked out my maternity leave in stone yet but I *think* I want it to start two weeks before she's due. Then I also have two weeks holiday to use up so I think September 28th would be my last day. It can't come soon enough

Some good news here this morning. I work for my brother's company, which sounds like it would have benefits but in some ways it means I have to work harder. Well My brother has been on holiday for the last week and so it turns out my mum had a quiet word with him last night about how unwell I've been this week. He told me this morning I can work some days from home, so a day in and a day out if that suits. Such a relief. I got home last night and my feet were swollen, my bladder stinging, my back aching - I felt awful. I still feel tired from it all this morning so knowing that I can start to slow down a bit really helps mentally. Also it might sound crazy but I get more work done at home! :) No one bringing me stupid little jobs in the office.


----------



## plastikpony

That's awesome Panda!!! Can't believe you are that close already! Soon we're going to see pics of you LO!!! SO exciting!! How big are you now? I have a friend who is 4 weeks away from her cesar, and in the last week she got HUGE!

Well I can't wait for Wednesday and our 8 week scan. I get myself all worked up reading some of the horror stories on the first tri boards, and so many of them are between 7 and 9 weeks when they find out things aren't ok. I'm really praying things are fine. I haven't been so nauseous the last 2 days, and my bbs are still sore, but not agony like they have been. Luckily today is my last day of work for the week and we're off the the mountains and SNOW!!! So the time before our next appointment should go by pretty quick at least.


----------



## justmeinlove

Don't read the boards  it's like trusting Dr Google ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Dr Google! :haha: True that! How you feeling JustMe?


----------



## flamingpanda

Well I look pregnant but I have an awful sinking feeling I will be getting a lot bigger yet. I keep meaning to snap a pic of my bump but I need to do it at mum's because she has a full length mirror. My dog seems to think my bump is just a pillow I've grown for him to rest his head on. :D

First tri boards are scary. :( However they are a good read and despite my mum telling me off for reading all the sad stories, they do help in a way. It's best to understand what can go wrong and why. But there really is no point in worrying about any of it, you are completely out of control with the situation.

Also your symptoms will constantly change so don't worry if suddenly something stops hurting or you stop feeling sick. It means nothing. In fact it does mean something - it means go and enjoy yourself today because you might feel pants again tomorrow! :D ;)

Oh mountains, how exciting. Any reason for the trip or just a nice getaway? I do wish Paul and I had taken more trips when I felt better.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies i saw my bean! here is the days saga tho...

The scan was eventaully a positive experience but the consultant was an absolute nightmare really uninterested and wanted to be in/out very quick. We didn't get off to the best start as he was trying to put probe in wrong hole LMAO! Then we very quickly saw the sac and to me it looked empty cue heart sank so i said can you see anything - no answer complete silence in room i was convinced it was all over. Then i saw a glimse of something, he then spoke for the first time asking me to empty my bladder again and when i went back in he said oh much better a definate heart beat measuring at 6 weeks PHEW what a relief and you could see it flikering there - he didnt offer to put sound on and as he wasn't particually friendly i didn't ask!! He then walkewd out....i chased him to ask for a photo cue look of disgust on his face and a yes i suppose we can print u a copy GRRRRRRRRR such horrid experince but a FAB result healthy hb YAY!!

How are you all feeling? 

Also did you measure to your dates or slightly off? I measured 6.0 and should be 6.4 ...


----------



## justmeinlove

What a shit. Well done for not hitting him. And not had a scan yet so no idea ;-) I'd complain about that guy!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks justme and yes i wanted to smack him one! I will be complaining and making ssure i dont get the arse again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Urgh! Went home today and had a tiny snooze before investigating food. For the last few days eating within seconds of getting hungry has not been necessary. Dozed for 15 minutes then eventually managed to get out of bed. Staggered downstairs , feeling horrible. Found we had 3 mouldy pears and no chocolate brownies (my emergency go to plan). Ate beans, bread and left over potatoes from last night.
Eating tasted like feeling sick.
Then went to Sainsburys to try and get some sort of food - needed some breakfast food as ran out this morning.
Staggered round Sainsburys. Genuinely started to worry I was going to faint. Nice lady put food through self serve till for me (as I sat on a chair and tried not to look like I was faking it - the chair was a spinny one and was wheeling across the floor - even feeling ill, it was fun!)
Made it to car. Ate emergency iced bun (didn't really want to but had no better plan). Got home. Ate other bun. Need to go put sausages on now but still feeling pretty grotty so it's definitely an effort.

Bummed cos we have my replacement birthday party on Saturday and our house is a TIP at the moment :( As far as I see it, that leaves 1 ton of cleaning to manage tomorrow :|

Blood tests tomorrow. TBH whilst I'm sure I may not like it, I'm keen to see what the results are so hopefully I'll be ok...at least I WANT to be there if not the method involved :p


----------



## justmeinlove

Also, INCREDIBLY paranoid I am sugaring this baby - my mum is type 1 diabetic and I have obvious sugar issues (namely I can't resist it, it makes me feel vile when I eat it, etc). I had originally planned to eat NONE whilst preg, but the MS put paid to that. And now it seems to creep in... :|
Is bloody tricky sometimes, between no gluten (hb), veggie/vegan (me) and trying to avoid sugar, along with preg. food/body MADNESS...


----------



## nimbec

Oh gosh jut me you have your hands full! I wouldn't worry about a bit of sugar in the first tri perhaps wen ms goes you could cut it down? That must be so difficult juggling all those diatary needs! Keep your chin up and I'm sure all bloods will be fine fx for you x


----------



## flamingpanda

I found my tastes changed. First tri I wanted nothing but fruit, really sour fruit too. Loved it. But about half way through second tri she just really wanted chocolate. Now she seems to have a little of anything, just not a lot. :( I feel like I run out of space really fast.


----------



## justmeinlove

Sigh. Apparently my body doesn't play nice with blood tests. Having another go on scan day, taking rest of day off as feel terrible.
Also paranoid, as tiny tiny glob of blood when wiped earlier. Midwife says not to worry, but hard to avoid it entirely.


----------



## justmeinlove

Awfully quiet around here. Everyone ok? :O


----------



## nimbec

Hi justme i'm good apart from the nausea ugh yuk but i'm happy about it really as it means bubs is doing well!! I have an appt with my consultant on 29th and i'm hoping he will want a sneaky peak so i can see my bean again. He hasn't seen me since TTC. 

How are you? 

Hows everyone else getting on?


----------



## nimbec

Just me CONGRATULATIONS you made it to 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!!

YAY JustMe!! 12 weeks! Super jealousness!! How have you been coping with everything? Feeling a bit better?

Nimbec, I can totally sympathise about the nausea, NOT fun! :sick: But happy at the same time. It's a weird combination :happydance:

Well ladies, we had a great time on holiday in the snow. DH took to skiing like a duck to water and I did the extreme bum-boarding once, which was tonnes of fun, if a little cold! :cold:

I have my second appointment with my gynae tomorrow morning, 8wks + 1. Super excited and a little nervous, but I'm sure everything will be fine! I couldn't open my eyes this morning I was SO shattered. Finding the exhastion is getting worse and worse. 

Was very annoyed yesterday when I went to my first PreggiBellies exercise class and the stupid instructor didn't show up!! :growlmad: And now they don't have stupid space in the stupid thursday class which means I have to wait until stupid Monday and get fatter and fatter while I wait. :hissy: Ok, I'm done now. Stupid people. And all the stupid chick could say was sorry. Stupid. Ok, now I'm really done.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## plastikpony

OOOO! And I appear to be a RASPBERRY!! Yum :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Extreme bum boarding sounds Awesome!!! And yay for raspberry!!!

12 weeks is a point of debate with midwife as she's working on lmp whereas I am working on ov date. Personally I think I'm right though ;-)

Had random crying fit today! Sleepy hb had uncharacteristic moment of rage this morning after dropping his cup of tea. By rage I mean he threw the shorts he was holding across the room. Which knocked over the hula hoop. Cue me crying my eyes out for five minutes and a horrified hb hugging me ;-) am fine now though a bit tired as a result! :O

Hope everyone's appts go well! Looking forward to hearing about it all


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! Shame JustMe! I woke up the other morning to DH bringing me tea and a rusk in bed, at which point I started crying my eyes out. He was horrified and didn't know what he'd done wrong! Neither did I! :rofl:

Only 9 days till your scan JustMe, excited??!


----------



## justmeinlove

Awwwwwwwwww! Hugs to both of you!!

More anxious I think. I think I'd definitely be bummed out now if things weren't ok so am hoping they are! Moving past that, I'm hoping the scan makes us happy, rather than me panicking that there really Is a baby, and running screaming ;-)


----------



## flamingpanda

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. 

I've been working from home this week as it seems my SPD has taken a turn for the worst. My UTI seems to have cleared up but if I go without painkillers for more than 6 hours I can't walk stood up straight. It just feels like I've been kicked down there. Trying to put off going back to the doctors as I see my midwife next week, but I can't carry on like this much longer. Dreading to think what I'll be like in another few weeks. :nope:


----------



## kraftykoala

flamingpanda said:


> Glad to hear everyone is doing well.
> 
> I've been working from home this week as it seems my SPD has taken a turn for the worst. My UTI seems to have cleared up but if I go without painkillers for more than 6 hours I can't walk stood up straight. It just feels like I've been kicked down there. Trying to put off going back to the doctors as I see my midwife next week, but I can't carry on like this much longer. Dreading to think what I'll be like in another few weeks. :nope:

Hiya, hope you don't mind me nosing it, I'm a thread stalker ;) 

SPD is horrid, you have my total empathy, I had it with my second and I'm really hoping I don't get it with this one. I got referred to a special pregnancy physio in the end and ended up with this really unsexy bump support belt thing, but it did help. I'd go back to the doctor hun, there aren't any prizes for battling through it and honestly at this point you need to be feeling as comfy as possible xxx 

Anyway, sorry for butting in, feel free to tell me to bugger off xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

I agree!


----------



## iow_bird

Hello
I just wanted to pop in and say hi! I miss you ladies, but life has been really hectic here!
Hope all of your pregnancies are progressing nicely!
Sending love and hugs and happy healthy bubba vibes to you all!

xxxxx


----------



## plastikpony

Hi KraftyKoala!! (Awesome handle, btw! :) ) We're always keen on a new point of view or advice, so feel free to hang around! :hi:

Nice to hear from you IOW! Hope things are going well!

Panda, sorry you aren't feeling great! Nice that you get to work from home though, hope you feel better soon! :hugs:

JustMe, you'll be so excited, I know you will!! It's amazing to see a miracle growing inside of you!

AFM, we had our second scan today! It was really awesome. Bean is looking great, grown a lot, and had an amazing strong heartbeat. It's so fast!! We've been bumped up to 8wks 4days instead of 8wks 1day, which is right in line with where we should be! Also EDD has changed from 2 April to 30 March! Yayness!
 



Attached Files:







Bean Hearbeat 8wks4d.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3









Bean 8wks4d.JPG
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

OMG Plastik how amazing are those pics!! So pleased to hear your bean is growing well!! Where your original dates from lmp or from first scan just out of interest? I have my 2nd scan a week today and i'll be 8+3 or 7+6 from first scan date..... 

Always good to have more opinions please stay around!

IOW so pleased to hear all is ok and going well! Try not to overdo it...easier said than done i know lol


----------



## plastikpony

Original dates were from my first scan, but the new one fits in with the first day of my last AF. I have a very typical cycle, ov'ing around cd 14 and AF around cd27 or 28.


----------



## plastikpony

Very quiet around here, everyone ok?


----------



## justmeinlove

Camping!


----------



## plastikpony

Awesome JustMe!! Enjoy :friends:


----------



## nimbec

Hope you have a great time justme! 

As for me i'm just counting the days down until wednesday praying everything is ok with my lil bean!! I have a final beta blood test this moring but have to wait for monday for results....

I'm really suffering with gass and constipation :( 

How are u feeling Plastic?

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## plastikpony

Wednesday is SO close, and I just know that everything is going to be great! :thumbup:

I know all about the gas, NOT cool! Poor DH, but there really is nothing I can do about it! :blush: I just blush and tell him that his baby is making bubbles! :haha: :haha: I don't have the constipation that bad, it tends to vary between that and being a bit loose. Ugh!

I'm feeling pretty good today, just SO CRAZY TIRED!!! :sleep: Feel like I'm going to pass out on top of my laptop!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks plastik gosh I know that feeling I've never felt so exhausted!! Feel like I've been ran over by a bus shattered and achey! 

My oh is rather irritated by my gass - to be fair it's pretty bad! He found it funny at first tho lol 

Hope you've had a good day!


----------



## Impet Limpet

Well I had my anomoly (20wk) scan yesterday, everything is looking good. We resisted the temptation to find out whether it was a girl or a boy. It's not like it would change anything with the bedrooms, with it being our first. If we could have found out and not told anyone then I may have done, but DH would have to tell his mum and dad and then word would get accidently round and we'd end up with lots of pink or blue stuff and I really don't want gender specific clothing until baby arrives - I'd rather have lots of choices.

The pictures weren't so clear this time, the 12wk scan ones were excellent and she got us different views printed out. On the most recent pics the gain is pretty high and the pictures are all taken within a few seconds of each other, but no complaints he printed four pics for us instead of two and was very friendly and talked to us all the way through the scan. Babys head appears to be exactly bang on typical size for this point.


----------



## nimbec

Yay Impet 20 weeks WOW congrats and great news that the scan was all good!! How are you feeling in your self? 

I so can't wait to get to 20 weeks, well actually getting to 12 safley at the minute would be amazing :) 

Hows everyone doing today? I got ready to go and do a lil retail therapy as none of my clothes fit me - between bloat and enormous boobs lol BUT i only got 10mins down the rd and had to turn around for fear of chucking in the car - got minor twinges and feel ugh so no shopping for me a day on the sofa!


----------



## Andrea214

Hi ladies, I've wandered over here, I just hope I get to stay!
DH suggested a bike ride today, we went, it was good but since we got back i've been having some old blood spotting so won't be doing that again, took a cheap test and it's still positive, thank goodness :wohoo:
hope you are all well this weekend i'm on :cloud9: and even a bit of spotting hasn't bought me crashing down. :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

Scan tomorrow morning for me. Am feeling quite ambivalent about it. Either it will show things haven't worked out - at which point I will be sad, or it will show things are fine and I am having a baby! At which point I am not sure I won't run screaming down the hospital corridors! I don't think my head is really anywhere near conceptualising the potential reality of this situation yet! :o

Feeling a bit tubbier, regardless of the internet's assertions that you don't gain any weight or bump by Week 13. I don't think I've really put on much weight either so I am just going to go with the argument that my expanding middle is in fact bump related...

Weird! :| :o


----------



## nimbec

Justneinlove good luck and I hope all goes well!!! I have similar feelings about my scan today BUT al least when you get positive news tomorrow you can enjoy and relax as you are out of the danger zone. Thinking of you


----------



## plastikpony

Yay!! 2 scans in 2 days!! Busy busy in here :happydance: Will you ladies update us with pics as soon as you can? I'm totally sure that everything is going to be perfect for both of you and you'll both be over the moon!! It's totally awsome seeing that little bit of life inside of your own body, absolutely mind blowing!

And YAY Andrea!! Welcome over to the refugee side of life!! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!! :wohoo:

AFM, MS hit me in a big way on Sunday and Monday, but I've been pretty good since. Except for this 'I've been hit by a bus' feeling that just won't go away. I feel like such a lazy bum for wanting to sleep ALL the time! :sleep: And JustMe, I haven't picked up weight yet, but at 9wks4days my pants are all slightly too tight for comfort. Not cool! I did go and buy 2 maternity bras and my boos are substantially less sore, although I do give them a poke now and then just to make sure that they are :dohh:


----------



## justmeinlove

Ah holy cow, I really am scared of tomorrow. I think I might go to bed and pretend it isn't happening...


----------



## nimbec

Good luck hun!!!!! Hope all goes well for you ((hugs)) 

Hope everyone is ok? I had my 2nd scan today i'm soooooo happy baby is well healthy hb and a day ahead :) couldn't be happier!!!! Now the long wait till my 12-14 week scan!


----------



## plastikpony

Yay Nimbec!!! Congratulations!! Do you have a pic for us?

Your turn JustMe, nothing to be scared of, just excited :wohoo: :wohoo: What time is your scan?


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh looking forward to some new scan pictures! :) :happydance:

Sorry I've been a bit quiet, just been super busy. We have a Mamas & Papas order coming today (should have been yesterday :growlmad:) so we've asked our neighbours to take it in as I couldn't get another day off work. But that's exciting because it's a cot mattress, moses basket and sleep sack (thingy). We got some blankets at the weekend, and it's really starting to feel like we're getting close now. Just getting all those last little fussy bits sorted like vests and baby grows.

I had another appointment with the midwife yesterday and baby is fine, good strong heartbeat, my BP is fine, urine clear and baby is head down! :) She said she's still high but that's normal at this point. Also baby has been getting hiccups loads, but that apparently is a good thing. It's just her practising breathing and swallowing fluid! :haha:

In other news, I've had enough of work and just want it to be over. Going to book my last bit of holiday today. 4 weeks to go...


----------



## nimbec

Wow how exciting!!!! Eek really soon you'll get to meet your little one :) 

I'll load my scan pic in a sec I'm still on cloud 9 from it! 

Plastik how are u feeling? My nausea is terrible :(


----------



## plastikpony

Nausea has been getting me lately. Sunday and Monday were horrible, but I've been a bit better since, which isn't to say great. I'll take it with a smile though, if it means that Bean is growing well and strong :) I have another scan on Wednesday next week! I'll be 10 weeks 4 days then.

Poor DH this morning said that I should treat myself to a manicure and pedicure and haircut, and I went and burst into tears because I took it that he thought I looked horrible and wasn't taking care of myself :dohh: Of course he was completely shocked and had no idea what was wrong with me, he just thought it would be nice for me to spoil myself :wacko:


----------



## justmeinlove

Aw Plastik, your poor hb!! I hope you provided many cuddles to compensate for it :)

Had scan, all evidence does in fact suggest it is an alive baby...! heartbeat 161 bpm (apparently v.good), measures 6.8cm (no idea if that includes legs!), measuring at 12w6...!
Have not had the crazy 'OMG IT'S MY BABY' but am ok with that :) also found a decent nurse who managed to do my blood tests so free of that for another 16 weeks! Yay!

So yes, all very odd experience, but nice to know I'm not just hallucinating and it's ok in there. Was quite wriggly in what we took to be an 'argh stop prodding me I'm sleeping!' sort of way ;)

If I can work out how to upload scan from phone whilst at work I'll do it in a minute :p Some of the photos were grim! All spine and skull...I shall not be uploading those ones :p

But yes, watching it wriggle was kinda cute ;)


----------



## flamingpanda

Yay, congrats justme. :) Also don't quote me 100% on this but I think up until a certain point (don't ask me when) they measure crown to rump. I can't remember when they started including the legs! :D

We had a scary skull photo at our first scan, don't worry it's perfectly normal, just a little unsettling when you're expecting to see a cute baby and see a little blob with a skull face lol.


----------



## plastikpony

YAY JustMe!! I've been checking in all day to see how it went, totally knew it would be great!! And now you have to start being positive about being a preggi lady and soon-to-be Mommy!! So exciting!! 

I'm 10 weeks on Sat, very excited to be moving into the double digits! And then it's only 2 weeks until 12 WEEKS!!! Not that I'm wishing my life away or anything, but I'm hoping by the time I get there the worrying and sickness will be just a little less, and I can start really enjoying being a pregnant lady!


----------



## justmeinlove

There we go! Me and hb made a tiny person! And we don't think it's waving in photo 1, we suspect it was hitting itself in the head :p

:baby: :happydance:

PS: Plastik, I changed my sig :p
 



Attached Files:







baby photo 2.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









baby photo 1.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## plastikpony

Aww, JustMe, how gorgeous!!!!! You must be thrilled! (Nice sig, btw:) )

Last night I got home with a headache that had been getting worse all afternoon, and got to the point that I could barely think when I got home. I then got into bed and cried for a while (which doesn't help the headache much) and my DH was so amazing, brought me a coldpack for my neck and made me toast and Bovril coz he said he didn't want my bloodsugar levels to drop and then just let me sleep. So I slept 12 hours yesterday! I still have the remnants of the headache but it is much better now!

Nimbec, where is your scan pic? I wanna see!


----------



## justmeinlove

I do feel bizarrely pleased with myself this morning 

Drink more water???? Hugs!


----------



## plastikpony

Im drinking so much water I might just drown myself!! I'm SO thirsty, ALL the time!


----------



## flamingpanda

Loving that first pic, so much detail in the face! :) It's come out so clearly.


----------



## nimbec

Justme I LOVE the piccys!!!!! how exciting!! 

Plastik i'm so sorry you are suffering its horrid isn't it, i've not got headaches but i'm severly nauseaus to the point i cant work :growlmad: not a good thing as i'm self employed! Currently having boiled sweets for breakfast LOL!!

Piccy attached showing my lil bean measuring 8+4 a day ahead - my bean is sat on his/her bottom appatently LOL!
 



Attached Files:







photo(9).jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## flamingpanda

Aw so cute Nimbec!

Plastik - I'd forgotten about the thirst. I had a horrible thirst for the first tri too. To the point I was so concerned I phoned the doctor. They had me do a blood sugar test for diabetes which came back completely normal. The explanation I was given was something like - our bodies are producing more blood cells and that's what's causing the thirst. Just drink as much and as often as you can. I was literally up 3 times a night refilling a pint glass with water. It was horrible (especially as I was exhausted too). However, come second tri the symptom just vanished. So hopefully it will for you too. :)


----------



## plastikpony

I hear you Panda! I have a water bottle with me all day and all night long. DH bought me a nice fancy one that is insulated and so keeps the water nice and cold for quite a while, and I'm constantly filling it up. Of course this doesn't help the fact that I already need to run to the loo every 10 min!! Add in the water I'm consuming and I might as well take my laptop in there with me and work on the toilet!

Of cours my mom is totally panicking. I think she had her kids so long ago that she doesn't remember what it's like. Either that or she was one of those lucky women that had an easy first tri! If it was up to her and my dad I'd be confined to bed until Bean decides to arrive!

Nimbec, absolutely gorgeous!!! Hope you are enjoying those boiled sweets!! :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Woah! Woah! Just lying in bed poking at my tummy and realised it has actually Changed Shape! Places that used to be flat now aren't ! In fact are clearly being pushed up from the inside!!! Woah!!!!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

SO exciting JustMe! You're going to start showing soon! Can't wait till I have a little bump, it feels like you aren't 'officially' preggers until you get to 12 weeks and until you start showing.

On that note, I'm into the double digits!! 10wks2days!! I'm a Prune (Eww!!!!) :haha: Third scan on Wednesday morning at 10wks4days! Very excited to see how Bean has grown :wohoo:


----------



## Impet Limpet

Here are my pictures at 8w3d,13w6d (I think) and19w3d.

I'm feeling generally fine, but I'm getting bouts of lightheadedness and so knackered when I get up to do anything, which has resulted in me today calling in sick :( if I did a job where I was sitting down I might have managed but I don't, fingered crossed I'm better tomorrow.

I mentioned this light headedness at my 16w appointment but MW said nothing to worry about and to eat regulary (although I know it's not my blood sugar as it has never been below 4.5 in any of these episodes). I rang them last Thursday and was advised to make the next available appointment at my GPs MW session to have bloods taken which turned out to be a *fortnight* til the next appt :dohh: , now luckily a nurse at my work offered to draw up and send my bloods away, so at least when I go to my MW appt my results should be there already. I suppose if there is anything to worry about they'll ring me before then.
 



Attached Files:







the plan.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3









12wk .jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5









20wk .jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Impet those pics are amazing so cute!!!! Sorry about the dizziness hope you have a relaxing day today. 

Justneinlove yay how exciting a propper bump!! 

Plastik in with you can't wait until 12 weeks and beginnings of a bump. Your not far off now - good luck for scan Wednesday! I don't get another until 12-14 weeks now unless I go private and I've decided if its 12 I'll wait if 14 I may have one between and pay... Howa your sickness? In really bad yuk!! Hoping it will get better over next few weeks!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

How is everyone doing? 
Impet, stunning pics! Can't believe how far you are already!!
Nimbec, my sickness has just about gone away since Monday. Of course this had me a bit worried, but since my bbs were still sore and I'm exhausted, I tried to just chill about everything.
JustMe, how are you doing??! What did you decide about those courses that work were going to send you on?

Had my third scan this morning. Bean is measuring 10wks4days, which is bang on target. Heard the heartbeat again, nice and strong, and saw the cutest little arms and legs! Didn't get the best pics this time, but one good one at least :happydance: Dr. tried to wake Bean up so we could see some movement, but poking at my tummy, but no luck. Of course this had me slightly worried, but he didn't seem worried at all and I'm just going to take it that Bean is a good sleeper, just like mom, and not panic about anything!!

Here's today's pic:
 



Attached Files:







Bean 10wks4days.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

Yay plastik how exciting!! How amazing to see the difference between all the pics. I'm pleased your sickness has subsided - I've woken up today feeling good and as you say I had a minor wobble moment but in going to enjoy feeling well as tomorrow I may feel awful again!! I'm 9+3 today so it would be nice if sickness was on its way out.. Wishful thinking! 

How's everyone feeling? Any news?


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, my sick had gone by the point you're at so def don't worry!
Def going on courses, was just wondering how hard work it might be 

Short cos at work ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Awesome sauce!! Glad I don't have to worry, it's great not feeling permanently nauseous for a while! I'll just sit back and enjoy :)


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!! How is everyone? 

Yay, 11 weeks today and I have graduated to a lime!!! Just one more week and we hit that 12 week milestone!! Having my scan at 12+4, so hoping to get some nice scan pics :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Woooo!! Lime!! Well done :-D is v exciting! I think I'm on lemon, lol! Looking fwd to seeing your scan pics


----------



## nimbec

Plastik Whoo hoo a lime that's quite big! Good luck for scan they should be fabulous pics !


----------



## justmeinlove

15 weeks for me, nearly 4 months! On down side I have a cold and hb is really ill again, we're starting to really worry about his job, he's been ill so much this year :-( :-(

How is everyone else? Don't suppose anyone is an expert in daily repeated fainting are they? :-(


----------



## iow_bird

justme: have you had your bp checked??? Hope you're ok. xx

As for me: we have our anatomy scan on Wednesday so we get to confirm if wee shrimpy is a boy :) Getting lots and lots of movement now!! And sorted through all DD's old baby clothes today!! So exciting!


----------



## justmeinlove

Hb is the one fainting :-( I'd prefer it if it Was me tbh :-/


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!! 

JustMe, I hope your hubby gets better! Must be so worrying and that's not what u need right now :hugs:

Iow, I also have a sack on Wednesday! : happydance: 

Nimbec, how are u coping love?

AFM, 12wks 2 days! Can't believe I finally made it! Now just for the scan on Wednesday and we can shout it from the rooftops!! In other news, I have NO appetite. I eat because it's meal time, not because I feel like anything. I'm off meat completely and mostly eating toast and Bovril. I haven't picked up any weight yet (which I'm not complaining about since I started off 4kg heavier than I usually am).


----------



## justmeinlove

12 weeks! Yay!  so pleased for you  looking forward to seeing scan pics too! Hugs re no appetite, if you want veggie meal ideas I'm absolutely available!

Re hb, it really is just so worrying :-( and I suspect why I'm still not excited. Sadly, despite having a definite small bump, my easiest days are the ones where I forget I'm pregnant :-/ will talk it through with my midwife on Friday I think, weirdly it will be my 16 week appt.

Big hugs again for 12 weeks! Did u say when your scan was?


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh and I'm not sure I've gained weight yet either! Not acc to the Wii fit! Lol. Don't mind actually as I am eating and also was the high end of normal BMI to start off with.


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh wow.
So very very wow.
Hb has salmonella.
ONE WEEK after he managed to ditch the effects of catching cryptosporosis from somewhere.
Honestly, I swear, if someone is sending us this bad karma, I am going to HUNT THEM DOWN.

Well hopefully his work will be less angry about all his time off ill when it turns out to all be food poisoning (although £500 pcm for another month will suck it's better than him not working there) :( and I am going to go phone NHS Direct now and ask if I need to worry :(

F*king Hunt Them Down...I swear!


----------



## plastikpony

Holy COW JustMe, I don't believe the bad luck you guys have been having!!! At least now they know what's wrong with your hubby they'll be able to treat it and he can get better and healthy soon! :hugs:

16 weeks! How crazy!!! Are you going to find out about the gender? I know you said you didn't want gender specific clothes, right? I don't think I have the willpower to not find out, but I really REALLY want to know!! Of course I'll have to wait a few more weeks! :haha:

My scan is tomorrow morning early!! I wish I could just go to sleep until then. This day is totally dragging!!! :sleep:


----------



## nimbec

Omg Justneinlove what horrid luck you're having :( (((hugs))) to you both!! At least they can sort it now knowing what it is. 

Plastik wow can't believe you are 12 weeks already well half way through 12!! Eek please post a piccy after your scan! 

I am feeling a bit better today thank goodness! My sickness has been awful. Holding I stay well today as Cooke good oh father and wife tonight (I'm no Jamie Oliver lol). I have 2 scans next week my nhs one on Wednesday but they don't do NT test so had to book a private one as well so having that Monday - I get to see my bean twice in one week :) 

I def want to know the sex I'm far too impatient to wait!!! 
How's everyone feeling?


----------



## plastikpony

Glad you feeling better Nimbec!! I'll most definately post a pic of the little Bean! I honestly can't believe it! It feels like I've been waiting for ages to get here, and now I won't believe it until I've had the scan :rofl:

I must say that my sickness has been much better, and looking back it got better when I started going to Preggi Bellies! It's this great exercise group exclusively for preggi ladies, and the person who takes the class is a trained professional so they know exactly what you can and can't do! I've been going twice a week and honestly I feel great. My nausea is much better and my energy levels are up (I've been going for 3 weeks now). I totally recommend exercise! Whats great about this too is that because its' focused on pregnant ladies, they do a lot of core and pelvic floor strengthening exercises, and apparently this really helps with delivery and also helps your body 'bounce back' more quickly after the birth!!

What are you cooking? Awesome that you get to see your little one twice in one week!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Thanks everyone  I know, it's ridiculous and I really hope things start to improve now. Am so tempted to investigate how to get compensation once they find where it's from, as we're losing So much money on this too :-( meaning that so far we're putting back the legal bit of our wedding! Nct classes, driving lessons for hb, all sorts. Nightmare! :-/ oh and Anything for the baby! :O

Hugs to you all, glad it's going well for you guys!!! Am def keen to start exercise classes once we can scrape a bit of money together ;-)


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh, re gender, we might find out, we just won't tell anyone


----------



## iow_bird

sorry I'm not able to post as much at the moment! I am reading though!!
Scan today!! Yay!! Hopefully confirming LO is a boy, if not... I sorted through all my little girls baby things over the weekend and felt quite sad at not using them again so I won't e disappointed if he becomes a she!! 

xxxx


----------



## plastikpony

Have fun Iow!!! Scan today for me too!!! Yay!!!! 1 and a half hours!!!


----------



## nimbec

Ooooh scans :) good luck ladies please post as soon as you have news!!

Thanks plastik I know 2wice in a week!! Roll on Monday I can't wait to see my bean again. I cooked starter tomatoes/marscapone cheese/fresh basil & olive oil followed by lasagne with rocket salad then I cheated and bought a lemon tarte! Was all a success apart from I only managed to eat a bit of starter and pud - clearly my baby is not a lasagne fan LoL!! 

I'm off to work shortly Wednesday is my bonkers day lots of driving & lots of teaching! Fx the sun stays out as I can't fit into waterproof trousers - oooops!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Hope it stays sunny for you Nimbec!! I would send you some from here but not sure it'll get there in time :haha:

My scan was awesome! We didnt get the best pics but I did get a great DVD of little Bean wriggling around and kicking like mad! Was so amazing to see this little person moving around inside of me! Bean was measuring 12 + 6 instead of the 12 + 4 it's supposed to be, little over achiever! We're sticking with the original dates though since they can start growing at different rates now. 

The NT scan came back as low risk, measuring 1.6cm, which is really great. Also had some bloods taken to test for chromosomal abnormalities. Dr. isn't worried, its just a specialist facility and they follow certain procedures. He said he can already tell me it'll come back as all clear :happydance: Will only get the results on Tuesday though.

I've attached a pic for you guys, like I said, not the best, but I love it anyways :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







Bean 12wks4day (measuring 12+6).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## nimbec

Awww fantastic news!!! Amazing that you have a DVD!! I can't wait for my appt Monday - I'm wishing time away yet again!! I think it's a lovely pic - something special to keep. On another note...how is your youngster? Did you turn her/him away or is someone else riding for you? Oh and the rain has just started to appear grrrrr hope it's just a shower - very jelous of your weather :)


----------



## nimbec

Grrr just been told I don't get NT results on the day - they take a couple of days and email them or phone if not good news - oh well!


----------



## plastikpony

Really? But they measure it right there in front of you!! Maybe if you get someone nice to do your scan they'll give you a thumbs-up even if they can't officially tell you!

We are really lucky with our weather here. Spoiled really. Other things are better elsewhere though, but I guess that's just the way things are :haha: I've taken my girl to another yard, it's a bit cheaper there and the paddocks are MUCH bigger and she gets to be out and about most of the day. At the other yard they go out into tiny paddocks in the morning or the evening, never both, and they wouldn't discount my rate to exclude lessons :dohh: She isn't doing much at the moment, but I've taugh her to long-line, so I'm doing that with her at least 3 times a week, just to keep her mind occupied. I have a friend in London who is a Veterinary Physiotherapist, and she advised keeping her in light work and has sent me this thing callled 'equibands' to engage her core muscles which is kind of awesome! Also doing some light pole work from the ground. I just love her to bits!

The lady who rund the yard where she is now is an amazing rider, so she's going to work her for me from January, so by the time I have baby, I can get straight on and get going!


----------



## justmeinlove

Ahh a scan! Yay! I am terrible at working out what is what, but yay for scan and DVD! Excited?


----------



## plastikpony

Crazy excited!!! Amazing that there is a live little human inside of me, really amazed! 

How is your hubby doing?


----------



## flamingpanda

They didn't tell us either but I spotted the neck measurement on the screen at the time and as I'd read about the test before hand I knew that it would come back low risk. When I asked outside we were told if we were to get a phone call it would be fast as obviously they have to get things moving if there was a problem flagged up on the scan. We actually heard over a week later by post, I'd forgotten the letter was coming tbh!

Lovely pic Plastik! :) I have to say I'm finding your scans fascinating as you've had so many we can watch your little one growing, it's very interesting. :thumbup:


----------



## iow_bird

our scan went well! Im definately cooking a little boy, he's not shy with his bits and pieces either! Placenta is a bit too low so will need another scan later on, and he was being most uncooperative so we have to go next week to get a couple of brain measurements, all looked good though, think the sonographer was just dotting his I's and crossing his T's!
 



Attached Files:







ADAMSKATHERINE20120919162529807.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations!!! What a fabulous picture!!! And congrats on the boy


----------



## justmeinlove

Question - what does this baby movement malarky actually feel like?! For example, I am starting to get what I can only describe as squirming feelings in my tummy... (which sounds kind of horrific! It's certainly a bit Weird). I don't _think_ it's digestive, which leaves me conclude that perhaps it Has to be the baby...!
Still kind of weird though, basically every now and then my tummy feels weird and I try not to feel slightly squeamish ;) Does it get cuter when it's kicks? ;)

Also, if it IS the baby, how long is it between squirms and hb feeling it?


----------



## plastikpony

OOOO!! How exciting JustMe! Honestly, I have no idea! :haha: But sounds like it could be! Wow, can't believe how far you are along already? How is your DH? And how are you doing?

Iow, absolutely gorgeous pic hun!!! Congrats on your blue bump :happydance:

Nimbec, how are you doing hun? Past the 12 week mark, YAY!! :wohoo:

AFM, just cruising along at the moment. My Dr called yesterday to say that our blood tests for chromosomal abnormalities all came back normal, so super excited about that!! I'm really wishing that I would start to show already, I want other people to be able to see that I'm pg too :rofl: So in an effort to make me feel better I've stopped trying to hold in my bloat and have since become convinced that maybe I do have a little little little bump :dohh: Gender scan 3 weeks from today and my Mommy is coming with!! I can't wait! Hope little Bean plays along and we get a good look.


----------



## justmeinlove

You're 13 weeks, that's pretty awesome!!! 

Hb is getting better, still shattered but hoping to be allowed back to work next week (cos he is a vet nurse, apparently he has to get clearance from environmental health before being allowed back!). On the good side, it's been Awesome seeing him so much 
I am ok, but getting wiped out every week by work. I wish we were independently wealthy


----------



## nimbec

Justme WOW that sounds amazing i can't wait to feel my little bean move! Glad your oh is a little better!

IOW what a lovely pic and congrats on your blue bump!!! 

Plastik great news on the bloods!!! and exciting about the gender scan! 

AFM well i had my official 12 week dating scan today and i am infact not 12 weeks but 13 on the dod whooooo hooooo they have changed my due date to 2nd april......so do i change my ticker or leave as is??! Baby looks well, i had my NT scan monday which i'm still waiting for official blood/scan combined results but the scan measurement was 1 so very low risk so fx bloods all ok too!

I have to wait until 20 weeks to find gender out.,..i may persuade oh to go for a private scan....when do you think the best time is? 

Hope you are all ok!!!! I'm going on a shopping spree with mum this sunday as nothing fits me - she felt sorry for me and has offered to splash a bit of cash .....well how could i resist??!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Sounds like it Justme - Is started feeling things around the same time and no one believed me. I'd describe it as a swishing kind of feeling. When it became more noticeable it was like a muscle spasm. Now she just sticks random limbs out ... and it hurts a bit sometimes when she Jackie Chans me. :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Yay!!! Hi Panda!!! I was starting to worry about you! How are you feeling? Any better? Wow, getting really really close now! :friends:


----------



## nimbec

Hi panda pleased to hear from you too!! Gosh very close now! Are you excited? Nervous or just wanting your baby out and in your arms? I can't imagine how you re feeling ATM x


----------



## flamingpanda

I'm sorry for not being here more, it's constant madness at the moment. I'm on my last week at work - thank God, if I can hand out any advice it is don't work to your due date, I thought I could and so glad I changed my mind! I just hope she stays put a bit longer so I have time to rest before everything happens now.

Things are ok, I guess. :) Other than the fact I hurt constantly. I really just want her out soon, as much as that thought scares me a bit. I mean up until now she's been an idea but I am finding the idea of us having a baby a little frightening. It occurred to me the other day I don't know very much about looking after babies! I know people pick it up and no one really knows but eek. But on the flip side I can't wait to meet her. It's a really weird mix of emotions.

Oh and I have another water infection. Well the same one I think. Despite going to the docs and having an "all clear" the midwife found an infection and some protein last time I was there. So they sent off the sample and it turns out the UTI I have was resistant to the original antibiotic they gave me. So I'm on a different set of pills but they want to see a clean water sample next week when I have my 36 week appointment. Otherwise... well I don't know but they can't leave it.

Did I ever mention the scare I had a few weeks back with the Braxton Hicks? Basically I was working from home and at 3pm I started to feel really sick. I went to lie down and I had period cramps and tightening. Well me being me didn't want to call the hospital because nothing seemed to be progressing, I just felt horrid. It went on until 3am (with my partner looking terrified!) then it all just randomly stopped. When I mentioned this at my last appointment the midwife thought it was probably the UTI irritating my uterus. A bit of googling showed that apparently the reason they jump on UTIs fast is because it can send you into labour early! So that's a bit scary but I haven't had anything as bad since. The odd tightening and a bit of sickness, that's it.

Other than that she is moving loads, my to my partner's delight. She properly thumps him on an evening now. :) I just want the weekend to be here so I can spend some time sleeping, watching TV and getting the house ready over the last few weeks we have.


----------



## justmeinlove

Eek. Big hugs!
Re baby nerves, have you considered a baby care course? I want to do one, as I have No idea!


----------



## iow_bird

You'll be fine ladies!! 
I did antenatal classes and they covered a lot of the basics of baby care in that. We learnt most of it at the birth centre after having Tilly though, how to bath, change a bum etc. You'll be suprised at how much of it comes naturally :)
xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, we may have felt vague movement from the OUTSIDE last night! :) We were lying there snuggling and dozing off and I suddenly realised my tummy felt kind of - churny...
So I put my hand on it for a while and thought 'hmmm my hand feels kind of like it's being tapped...!'. Hb moved his hand over to where my hand was, and lay there for a while and also felt - something. As I am fairly sure my tummy doesn't normally do churning motions that can be felt from the outside, I assume it was the baby! Hah! :)
(17+4)


----------



## plastikpony

AWESOME JustMe!!!! How exciting! I can't wait to feel movement! 

AFM, you can now start to see that I have a little belly. It's not hard yet, but it's there and I'm happy about it! Can't wait to start to feel some movement! When was the first time you felt it from the inside?


----------



## justmeinlove

Er I think the earliest unconfirmed thing was a few weeks ago, where it felt like my tummy had a random muscle spasm. More noticing Something around week 15-16?
And yay for a bump!!


----------



## iow_bird

you're about the right stage for that Justme, Hubby felt Shrimpy moving at around 16 weeks :) SO exciting :)

I can actually see my belly move now which is cool, and I definately look pregnant!


----------



## iow_bird

oh wow, Shrimpy is the size of a small melon!!!


----------



## nimbec

Justme how exciting i soooooo can't wait for that moment!!!! :) Well i eventaully have managed to get on the computer to post my scan pic its from 12+5 :happydance:

I've also got a definate bump now!!! YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok? Plastik are you planning on having a gender scan?
 



Attached Files:







photo(10).jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Hope everyone is doing well? Nimbec, what a gorgeous pic!!!

JustMe, Iow, how at things with you ladies?

AFM, I have a gender scan booked for 16wks+4, which is next Wednesday!! Dr said he'll be able to see what Bean is by then. SO excited!! We've asked my mom to come with us and she is so thrilled. Just over a week until we find out!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Lol you'll know before I do!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Exciting! I've had a quiet guess in my own mind based on your scans, will be interesting to see if I'm right. Do you have any feelings either way Plastik? I felt pretty certain I was having a girl from 6 weeks (which is a bit mad) but I was right. It came to me in a dream! :D

Sorry for not getting around to answering above, I'm finally on maternity leave now and trying desperately to get the house sorted as I have a small fear she's coming early. I've been losing bit of my plug for the last two weeks and my BH seem to be more intense. Last midwife appointment said she was 3/5ths engaged! :)

We did consider the antenatal classes but I think my partner was more keen than I was. I just wanted the tour of the delivery suite! :D But then with my SPD getting worse and him having no spare holiday we were struggling to find a way for me to get into the city for them. I figure we have lots of family who can help us if we get stuck and ofc there is always the midwife there so I don't feel awful we didn't do them or anything. I think my fears are more "oh wow, this is forever". Which is a frightening thought, but exciting at the same time. I'm just in a place where I'm ready for her to get here now, I'm so over being pregnant. There was no glow for me, just lots of backache and stress. Bring on the baby!:haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh ooh! What's it Like, being at your stage?? Am really curious to know!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Honestly, for me at least, it's pretty horrid. :( I think perhaps because I had such an easy first tri this is a bit of a shock. My SPD is killing now because of the extra weight of the baby, so I can't walk very far at all. I also seem to feel bouts of tiredness and nausea on an evening. Sometimes the nausea seems to be accompanied by Braxton Hicks, other times not. Today alone I have been to the toilet 3 times (that's not including wees lol) and it's not even 10am.

Because she's bigger it feels like there is no space left so whilst I loved her movements all though pregnancy now they tend to be a bit painful. Kicks in the ribs or her pressing her head down low aren't comfortable feelings. I'd nice to know she's still ok but I end up sore. I also have a really itchy tummy this week which some googling seems to suggest is just my skin stretching even more.

The only thing stopping me throwing myself down and crying like a baby is the thought that I'm close. All these things are apparently good signs that everything is heading in the right direction. As much as I'm a little scared of the labour, at least once that starts the end is nigh and we get to meet our little girl at last! It will be so nice to be able to share her around and have my partner hold her for a while. I don't think I ever realised just how hard pregnancy can be for women. I know some women feel great and "glow", but I never did. :D My partner even commented the other night that he didn't expect me to miss being pregnant. :haha:

If I can offer any advice at all it would be - don't work past 34/35 weeks. Even if you feel great still you'll find your interest in work begins to wane at that point your time can be better used getting the house ready and getting things sorted. I worked until I hit 37 weeks and it was hellish those last 2 weeks. I'm still desperately trying to get my hospital bag sorted and the washing done in time. Everyone keeps going "aw your nesting, you must be close" and I want to throttle them lol. I really just didn't leave myself long enough and the truth is all I really want to do is lay in bed and watch trashy daytime TV. Lesson learned for next time!

Sorry if that sounds a bit down and miserable but I'm just ready for her to be here now and have my body back so I can start to fix it and make it feel better! :D From reading in 3rd tri it seems I'm not alone with such thoughts. We haven't tried any eviction techniques yet but if it gets to this time next week I might be giving some of them a go. So far all we've done is DTD and that seems to get rid of a bit of my plug for a few days after then it all stops again.


----------



## justmeinlove

No, honesty is good and I hope the baby turns up soon!!
The hint a friend gave me was go for a bit of a walk if full term and you get BH. Apparently it helps encourage things.


----------



## plastikpony

Shame man Panda!! I can imagine it must be hard for you at this point! Sending you good vibes and super excited to hear some updates once things get going for you!! :hugs:

Iow, how are you doing? Must be awesome feeling baby jiggle around and actually being able to see it from the outside!!

Nimbec, is your bump still growing? Mine is SO little!!! Actually think it may have gotten a little smaller :cry: Trying not to panic about it. Honestly, I think I'm going nuts!

JustMe, how are u doing buddy? :friends: So when are you havin your gender scan? I've been told by a few people over here that they went for theirs at 16 weeks and the baby didn't play along or the doc couldn't see, so they only found out at 20 weeks. I'm hoping we get to find out next week (I'll be 16+4/6) but really I just want to see that Bean is still growing ok and doing well. Can't wait to see some movement again! That was awesome last time!

AFM, I'm getting a little more worried the closer we get to the scan. Up to 12 weeks we were having scans every 2 weeks, so it's weird and terribly annoying to now have had to wait a whole 4 weeks!! I know I'm spoiled with the scans, it's just that's what I'm used to now, if you know what I mean? Anyway, less than a week now. Over the weekend I was SO bloated and my 'bump' looked HUGE! Now I'm back home it looks so small again, almost like it's shrunk! I'm hoping that's just the bloat gone and the baby left behind, so trying not to panic. I know some first time mom's don't see anything until later, right? Anyway, hope u ladies don't mind me putting up a little pic so u can see what I'm talking about? Honestly, it just looks like I've been eating too much fatty food and I'm turning into a porker :dohh: I just want to look pregnant now!! :hissy:

Would love to see some pics of you ladie's bumps too!! :hugs2:
 



Attached Files:







Mini bump 15+4.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## iow_bird

hello :)

Yup I love being able to see my belly move as the littleone jumps about!! Beginning to get a bit uncomfy after dinner now! And I swear this wee one is trying to dig his way out of my cervix some days. He's a very busy little bee, and thumps about in there, where as DD was a lot gentler and dainty!!! 

Panda: you have my sympathy, you're at the stage of pregnancy that i am dreading!!!! It sucks, but it makes you less scared of labour for a while :) When I was preggy with DD I made a group of lads jump and look shocked as we drove past, I was so over it I lost the plot a little and was yelling "get the fuck out of me" at my belly!! One of the things that used to piss me off no end was people telling me to enjoy my sleep while I could.... errr lady, you either don't remember being this pregnant, or you're just trying to make the pregnant woman mad!! At least once baby is here you can pass it to your hubby and have a snooze, no kicking, no puking, no bad back! You're soooo close now babe, hope the last few days/weeks go past nice and quickly for you, you have an awesome labour and delivery and you are enjoying your wee girl soon!

Justme: ^^^ it is sooooo worth it once the baby is out!

Plastik: My bump is looking like a bump now, but it took a while. You do tend to get a bit smaller just before the bump comes along as you lose a lot of that bloat :)


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks Iow, that's reassuring :D

Ladies, I finally started a pregnancy journal! Yay!! Link is in my signature if you feel like popping your head in! :friends:


----------



## justmeinlove

Woo! :) I'm sorry I've been a Terrible bump buddy, I think the last few months have been so mental and stress filled and I've kind of been ignoring the whole baby thing rather than actually wanting to talk about it.
Currently feeling a bit more into the idea at the moment though so thought I'd post! :)

My scan is on 22 October. It'lll be cool to go but kind of weird as I still remember when we went for the 12 week one and were chatting to a pair who were at their 20 week one - I find it odd that we will be those people this time! It wasn't that long ago after all! :o

Most exciting for me atm is that we have booked the legal bit of our wedding. We did the spiritual and therefore most important bit of it in March 2011, but the legal bit does need to happen so we've booked it - for 22nd December!!! It's slightly disconcerting to realise that I'll be 28 wks pregnant (!) at the time but I'm still SUPER looking forward to it! I even have a maternity wedding dress (as my actual wedding dress won't fit any more, lol!) and a veil! (couldn't wear one at our main wedding as well , it was at Stonehenge and they wouldn't let me!) ;)

So squee! :)

Had a total meltdown yesterday which I am still weirded out by and wish it hadn't happened as it was horrible. I ended up crying when I went to collect hb from work as it was making me sad I hadn't really connected with the baby yet, and when we were back at home I was trying to explain it to him. He totally misunderstood and got amazingly upset as he thought I was saying I thought life was pointless. I got even MORE upset cos he was upset - and it went on. Was terrible! :o Got it all sorted out but omg I hate my hb being upset :| (which does incidentally scare me massively about the baby exit stage - even if I am upset he's going to HAVE to be strong or I will crumble!) :o

Am having some really HUNGRY days. Had 2 portions of sausage and mash for lunch today and could have gone for a third. Somehow got conned by my brain into buying scones for tea (8 in a pack, argh!) which were v nice but well - eek! Lol plus it's all I've had for tea which is hardly ideal. But I blame the fact I've been wanting scones with jam for DAYS. LOL! Anyway will be knocking off the cake as much as poss. as want to look pretty in wedding photos! :)

HUGS to all! :) And I hope that is at least a little bit of a good post :)


----------



## plastikpony

Hello Loveiles!!!!

Panda, how are you doing? SO close now, is baba still not here? I'm sure it'll happen soon! :hugs:

JustMe, how AWESOME about your wedding!!! So exciting for you!! :happydance: And your scan is around the corner now, are you getting excited?

Iow, how are you doing hun? Any interesting news?

Sorry if I missed anyone, I blame it on my squishy brain. Seriously, I'm brainless half the time now! It's frustrating.

Well we had our 16 week scan today and Bean looks great!! They measured the head and abdomen and stuff and Bean was measuring a week ahead!! Krikey! Also, we got to see the gender, and it's a boy!!! :blue: There was absolutely no doubt about it and we are SO excited!! :cloud9: The pics we got weren't great, but there's a pretty cute one in 3D that I'll try to put up sometime this week.

Hope everyone is doing super well!! :friends:


----------



## flamingpanda

Aw congrats! I guessed right. I almost said to you I thought it looked like a boy on one of your other scans based on the shape of the skull but didn't want to incase I was wrong! :) How exciting.

No news from me yet and I'm getting increasingly pissed off with everything. I hurt constantly and I'm so sick of people saying stupid crap like "oh she'll come when she's ready". :growlmad: I'm also getting a little anxious about the delivery, it's seeming very real suddenly I have to push her out soon. Eek.

Also getting annoyed with my OH and he just doesn't understand at all. I don't want him to invite people round for tea and I don't want to trek over to see his family and I really wish he'd want to just stay here with me. I want to be at home in case something happens and we talk about this, he says he understands and agrees. Then it's like "oh so and so wants to know if I can go out tonight, haven't seen him in months!". I've come to the conclusion he can just go and if he misses it and I have to call an ambulance he's the one that will feel horrible. I wouldn't mind so much but he NEVER goes out normally. Weeks and weeks can pass without him seeing his friends. Maybe he's nervous and doesn't know how to say it but it's really irritated me this past week.


----------



## nimbec

Plastik Whoo hoo congratulations!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!! My bump seems the same to me no bigger :( so I know how u feel! 

Just me Congrats on booking the wedding - something to look forward too!! So sorry you've been having a hard time :( hopefully seeing bubs on your scan will cheer you up a little fx for you!! I bet you will look stunning in a wedding outfit with a bump :) !! 

Flamingpanda gosh I can't even begin to imagine how you are feeling ((((hugs)))) hopefully bubs will arrive soon. So sorry oh is being a but silly men huh sometimes they really just don't get it!!! Hopefully he will come to his senses just in time!!

Sorry I've not been around I for admitted to hospital with hyperaemasis keytones in wee and a urine infection :( it was awful but both me and bubs are now home and absolutely fine!! Phew! I have my gender scan Saturday so I'm getting very excited now!! Oh thinks it's a girl and always has done - I really don't know but will be happy either way!!!! 

Hope I've not missed anyone!


----------



## plastikpony

Shame Panda! That's not easy to deal with! Honestly, men can be so silly sometimes! Like you said, maybe he's a bit nervous or panicky about everything changing and letting out through going out. Hope it will all work out! :hugs: Can't believe you are so close already. It can't be fun to be so sore all the time.

My whole family was convinced it was a girl and most of my friends too, so it was such a nice suprise to be able to tell them all that he's a boy! (I love saying 'he' and 'him' now, feels so much nicer that 'it')


----------



## justmeinlove

Argh, everyone is having a scan before me!!!!! :-/

Panda, I've read about not getting scared being top of the list for it not hurting too much. And my friend's advice is to make sure your hb stands up for you and your birth plan is Very clear. I am sure you will be fine, my friend maintains it hardly hurt at all and I have definitely heard of very calm birth experiences.


----------



## flamingpanda

Yeah it's actually come around super fast. I don't feel I had a long and drawn out pregnancy at all. I'm just getting bored of it now as I feel these weeks are a waste just watching TV and getting the washing/ironing done. The sooner she comes the more time we get before I have to go back to work.

In terms of labor, I have heard for some people the pain in minimal and it wasn't that bad, but in all honesty most people seem to think it's one of the worst pains they've experienced. So I don't want to go in thinking it will all be a walk in the park as I'm then likely to want to give in sooner and be shocked by it all. I'd rather go in fully prepared for pain and then if I'm one of the lucky few that feels ok that's fab. Due to my SPD I was told at physio that if I can avoid an epidural I should as it's possible the midwives could do more damage when I can't feel my lower half. So given that and I'm not really wanting any of the drugs I'm hoping to do it on gas and air (eek). Obviously if things go on too long or I find I just can't cope I can and will change my mind (I have no desire to be a hero :D) but I'm just going to take things as they come. I don't want to be too detailed in my birth plan as I've seen girls do that in 3rd tri and then be disappointed when things don't work out. I like to think of it more as a birth idea! :D :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

It's so close JustMe, you'll have had your scan before you know it!

Nimbec, SO excited for your scan too! Yay! Please update as soon as you can on Sat! What time is your appointment?

I'm really keen on having a natural labour, and having an epidural only if I need it. I'm just nervous that my Dr is going to try and push me into having a C-Section. South Africa has the highest c-section rate in the world in the private sector, at 70%, while the World Health Organisation says it shouldn't be higher than 15%. Apparently this is because a lot of women choose to have the c-section because it is convenient for both the preggie lady and the doctor. 

Don't get me wrong, my Dr is lovely and I'm pretty sure he'll let me do it my way, I'm just a little nervous that he'll try to insist because of the convenience factor. Am I being silly?


----------



## justmeinlove

Hhmmm my thought would be that if he tries to 'insist', in the nicest way possible you're very entitled to tell him to fuck off ;-) c section isn't necessarily convenient for You, in the way major abdominal surgery isn't...


----------



## flamingpanda

Pft back from the midwife, she says she's low but couldn't feel anymore than before, and that she probably won't until I deliver. Everything is clear - urine, bp, fundal height, baby's hb etc... She's booked me a sweep for my due date. So bored now. :( I was really hoping I'd go in and she'd have some magic, OMG news that told me the baby was due any moment. Oh well. :(

Plastik, I don't think a c-section should ever be taken lightly, the recovery time alone is enough to put me off (not to mention the baby coming out alien-style makes my blood run cold). So I think you'd have room to argue your case and if there is no medical reason for it then stick to your guns. It's fascinating how other countries do things, it almost makes me pleased that our NHS underfunding means that they try to avoid giving us sections unless absolutely necessary! :D I'm hoping for a quick turn around at the hospital, I want to be out within 6 hours and on our way home to all adjust to our new lives together. I know the key to that is keeping things as natural as possible so I'm hoping that can be my driving force.


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, 20 weeks today into the process. How odd. If my plans come off, I have less time left of being pregnant than I've already done...!

Also I think the motion is getting stronger now. It's definitely feeling more like - well I want to say kicks but I shall go for accuracy. Previously it felt like strange stomach churnings, now it feels more like when you have a really unhappy tummy and it does a huge lurch.
Sorry for the lack of romantic description ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

Also I am generally still so tired! I feel very cheated by this 'the second trimester you feel GREAT!' line - for me it does seem to be total lies! :(


----------



## iow_bird

Hey
Sorry I''ve not been on much, DD managed to log me out of everything and lost all my safe password (most impressive seeing as she did it with her feet)! On;y just got round to sorting it out!
I've only just caught up with your posts, I feel like I've missed loads!!
Nimbec: I had HG with DD, it sucked! I was in hospital a few times too with ketones, but DD was fine, and the first meal after she came out was amazing. I got half way through eating it and realised I didn't want to puke.... I have never ever enjoyed a meal so much (and it was hospital food so thats pretty amazing)! I hope it settles soon for you! xxx
Panda: Hope that wee bab comes out soon for you!
Justme: So much you get told about pregnancy is LIES!! I have never ever had the 2nd trimester energy! Sucks huh!
PLastik: Congrats on the little boy! We have a blue bump this time and I'm so excited!!

As for childbirth, it hurts!! A lot! Not going to lie, it was definately the worst pain I have ever experienced. But it isn't constant, contractions hurt like hell, but inbetween you get a break, and also you know it will stop. It's not llike having a broken leg where it gradually gets better and you don't know how long it goes on for. I managed contractions at home for 4 days (long story you probably don't want to hear) with no pain relief, 24 hrs of full blown back labour (Owie)! with gas and air, and only gave in and had an epi cos I was so tired. I'd like to get this one out with gas and air, I know I could manage the pain of a shorter birth with just that. If it looks as if it's going the same way as DD's though I'll be getting a spinal and section. 

When you make you birth plan, make sure you know it could all change. Go to antenatal classes and make sure you know what all the interventions are etc, Then if things don't go the way your hoping, you can have a back up plan! Make sure your hubby knows what you want to happen etc. I had a horrible situation when I was transferred from the birth centre to the hospital and they ran out of gas and air in the ambulance. MW told hubby not to tell me, so I freaked out cos I thought the pain had got so bad the gas wasn't working anymore, if I'd known I would have delat with it a lot better. Hubby now knows that I want to know exactly what is going on at every stage. No lies!!!! 

Oooh, sorry that turned into a bit of an essay!!! Hope that didn't freak any of you out, but thought is was worth throwing in my 2 cents!


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks for the advice on the labour girls!! I'm totally going to stick to my guns. We're planning on going to the ante natal classes, I want as much info as I can possible get!!

Iow, WOW!! You are my hero!! Contractions at home for 4 days?!? That's amazing!! And I had a good giggle about your daughter's technological prowess with her feet, that is UBER impressive!

JustMe, I think I've felt a bit of movement once or twice, but I'm not convince yet. It was kind of like a muscle twitch the first time, and after that a few days later, I wasn't sure if I was feeling movement or gas! :rofl: Sorry you don't feel great. I definately still get tired, but I feel more normal now than I did in first tri. First tri I wanted to pass out in bed at like 6, now I can easily stay awake until 10 or 11 before I start to feel tired. I think its got to do with the Preggi Bellies exercise classes I've been going to though. I started in week 7 or 8 and immediately started feeling better energy levels and less nausea.

Nimbec, sorry you've been sick, that's not cool!! :flower: Hope u are feeling better now? Super excited for your scan this weekend!!

AFM, DH won't be able to come to our 20 week scan coz he is going to America then, so my mommy is coming with me again :happydance: He is quite sad to not be going, but then this is the first one that he will have missed, and we've had lots, so I reckon he'll survive. In other news, I think we've picked a name!! It's kina popluar at the moment according to the internet, but I haven't heard it much in South Africa, so I reckon we're just going to go with it. *Ethan!!* It means strong and determined, and I just love how it sounds. DH loves it too. I also got my way with DH and convinced him to use my dad's name as a middle name, so he will be *Ethan James*. What do you ladies think? Should I be worried that it's so poplular at the moment?


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies scan went really well we are having a boy!!! He was laying legs akimbo with it fully on show LOL very proud boy haha. 

Plastik I think Ethan is a lovely name!

Iow wow!!! That's impressive and even more so that you are doing it all over again - hormones and our bodies are quite special! 

Due to my pacemaker it looks like I may have to have a section but I have an appt in jan with anaesthetics, obstetrics & cardiac consultant all together to decide on the best plan of action! If it was safe is like to try naturally!!!! 

How is everyone any news?


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! I don't deserve hero status! I was booked into a birthing centre, so all natural. My midwife wouldn't do anything, so I was a bit stuck! Don't let anyone tell you you can't be in labour for longer than "x" amount of time. We were told at AN classes that anyone who said they had been in labour for 3 days, hadn't really! Bahaha! I'd LOVE that midwife to have gone through my labour! I dialated so so slowly. Anyway.. I know it won't happen again as I have the option of deciding for a section at any point which is good. It's so so worth doing it again! DD is lovely, and I love being a Mum! I think this will be our last though!

Plastik: I LOVE the name Ethan!! We very nearly picked that for our wee blue bump. But when we were deciding between Ethan and Noah, Hubby much prefered Noah. I love the name we've chosen, as DD chose it, hehe! Everytime we asked her if she wanted a little brother she'd say NOOOOOOah! hehe! Started off as a joke and kinda stuck!


----------



## justmeinlove

Cantaloupe?!! I find this very disconcerting!!! :O


----------



## plastikpony

Nimbec, YAY!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Both of us on team blue!!! Now JustMe needs to tell us what she's having :happydance:

JustMe, good luck for your scan!!! Give us some feedback as soon as you have it, ok? Cantaloupe!! :rofl:

Iow, I'm also thinking that two will be just fine for us. But that said, lets see how things go with number one first!!! :haha:

Thanks for the lovely feedback on little bean's name ladies, means the world to me :hugs: :hugs:

How is everyone feeling? Has anyone heard anything about Panda? I haven't seen any updates since the 18th. Hope everything is going well Panda!!!! :friends:


----------



## justmeinlove

So, had the scan. Baby apparently has super long legs :) and also is around 80% of the size centile - which is kind of understandable as me and hb are both tall BUT also makes me feel that from now on, cake and sugar is OUT. My mum has Type 1 diabetes and I have always been very paranoid that my ability to deal with blood sugar issues is out as a result - I definitely don't want to pass that on. So yes, self imposed health kick I think - good news all round.

Sex is staying a secret for the majority of the world - but I have permission to talk about it on this forum! Soooooooooooooooooo........

:pink:

But as far as the rest of the world (bar my best friend is concerned)...

:ninja:

Tee Hee :)


----------



## plastikpony

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!! Thanks for letting us in on your secret Buddy!!! :friends: Actually brought a tear to my eye :cry: And SUPER AWESOME CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance: :happydance :happydance: :happydance:

Are you and DH just thrilled? It's so exciting isn't it? Oh wow, I can't believe we are all here after sharing so much while TTC and now we growing our very own BABIEs!!! Ok, I'll try to stop gushing now, I promise. :haha:

And good on you with the health kick!! I've been struggling to eat, but over the last two days I suspect that is going away. I almost wish it wouldn't since, I have next to no self control when i actually WANT to eat :dohh: Worried about weight gain. Ugh!


----------



## plastikpony

Also, random question, are any of you ladies on Pinterest??


----------



## justmeinlove

*HUGS!* I think I might start getting a bit more excited now, although currently I have post-scan exhaustion! (they always seem to make me want to go back to bed!). I have also come up with a cunning baby nickname which I need to clear with hb tonight. No idea if any of you are game nerds, but there's a great game called Fable2 and regardless of sex, your character is called Sparrow. So I think baby may have to become Sparrow until well, I suppose she, puts in an appearance! ;)

Thanks re healthy eating :) I'm feeling a bit paranoid now that the 80th centile is BAD and I've done bad things to her :o :\ Everything else measured middle range bar size and abdomen... :\ Oh and legs! ;) But as I said that's not too surprising as we do both have long legs :) And on the good side the head was mid range :p

I am on pinterest and after looking up my username (lol!) I can reveal that I lurk under - cherryfrog. Ta Da! :) You?

And don't worry too much about weight gain. It's going to happen anyway to some extent and so long as you don't just eat everything in sight every day you should be ok! I have no idea what weight I have put on - the WiiFit is happy enough so far, lol. But after doing the hoovering yesterday I realised that I really do have more of a bump than I thought - possibly suggesting that previously, I thought I was fatter than I really was...! ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

BTW I have updated from a teeny bit pregnant to pregnant. I figure maybe I have er, moved past 'teeny' :p


----------



## iow_bird

Yay Justme! Congrats on the scan! And little girls are awesome, I love my wee girly and their clothes are SO much cuter! hehe!! My wee Shrimp has tiny legs!! The femur measurement is a week behind my dates and the measurements for everything else were 2 weeks ahead! Stupidly I googled and made myself super paranoid baby was a dwarf! But midwife set me straight again at my last appt! Sparrow is an awesome nickname. I LOVE Fable, but refuse to play it anymore since my dog died :( I'm such a muppet it made me cry (And I had no hormones to blame at the time either)!


----------



## iow_bird

ooh and don't feel bad about being on the 80th percentile. It means nothing! You definately haven't done anything wrong!


----------



## nimbec

Justneinlove congratulations on team pink YAY!!!! Thanks for sharing eeeek it's so exciting knowing ur seems so much more real. Plastik I know both of us team blue Whoo hoo! How are you feeling? Have you felt any movement? I've been feeling flutters :) can't wait for a big kick!! I'm guessing I'll be regretting wishing for that later on in pregnancy lol! 

I like the name Ethan plastik but I know too many so can't use it! Great that it's unusual over there!! 

Iow how are you? Any news from panda? I'm guessing she must have had or be having her gorgeous baby.... Can't wait for an update :) !


----------



## justmeinlove

Iow, there is always the option to save the dog and screw everyone else. Aka the right option and the one we choose  but I do sympathise. Is good to know that bit though, as otherwise the dog is so happy inducing


----------



## iow_bird

hehe! I know!! I was so desperate to go back and change my mind! I was even more pissed off when Hubby was mean and said screw everyone and got to keep his dog! I sulked and refused to finish the game! I might start again one day, and be a complete bitch all the way through! Much more fun eh!


----------



## justmeinlove

I think you can be nice and then choose to save the dog. And totally screw the rest, what have they ever done for you? Only Dog deserves your loyalty I say!


----------



## plastikpony

Wow, this game sounds complicated! :haha: But then again, I've never been one for computer games and such. I'm more the go out and ride my horse type, or cuddle up on the couch with an italian greyhound and a good book :rofl:

Sparrow is lovely JustMe!! I think it's perfect. What exactly is the 80th percentile? apologies if its a silly question!!

Nimbec, I'm feeling great, how about you? I think I've felt a little move here and there, but nothing for certain yet! I'm pretty impatient, I want to feel something already!! But I guess I should just chill, apparently the movement can get quite uncomfortable later on, so maybe I should enjoy the wondering for a while. I can' wait to feels something though :happydance:

Iow, don't get yourself all panicked now! I'm sure everything is just perfect!! So much of excitement!!!

AFM, my mini-bump is getting bigger and clearly looks like a preggi bump if I wear fitted clothes. Which I do. All the time :haha: I love feeling pregnant, it's awesome!! Not much going on, another 3 weeks until our next scan and at the moment I'm just waiting to feel some movment. Holiday is right around the corner so we're organising our lives, going to my dad's game farm for a long weekend on 15 December, and then on 22 December we fly to Namibia to have Christmas with my family at our holiday house in Swakopmund. Can't believe I'll be 6 months pregnant then!! It's starting to go too fast...


----------



## flamingpanda

Sorry for not being around much, but no baby news yet. She seems to be staying out. :( Now I did have my original dates different to my NHS dates anyway as they don't take into account a shorter lp and late ovulation. So technically I actually don't think I'm overdue until Tuesday.

I also had a pretty crappy Friday. At my last midwife appointment (38 weeks) she said to me "have you been given any information on the membrane sweep yet". So I said no but that I'd read about them online. She said I can have one at 40 weeks. Then when she came to schedule my next appointment she realised that if I took one on the Friday I'd be 39 + 6 and SHE said to me that I would only be a day early and she could do the sweep then. So I go on Friday all prepared and as soon as I walk in she says "I have 3 different due dates here, which is the right one", so I said "oh I think the one most people are going by is tomorrow". Then she says "oh then I can't do the sweep today, we have rules". WTF!? So I told her she said it would be fine last time and it was only 1 day early. So she decides to call her supervisor who of course says no. So at this point I'm pretty pissed off as I was really hoping it would get something started, that and it's not even like I'd begged for it, she told me I could have it. She told me I could go to have it done at the hospital on Saturday but I didn't much fancy that, I knew it would be insanely busy and my SPD is a nightmare at the moment. I didn't want to trail. So she has booked me in for somewhere two towns over first thing tomorrow. But then we get to the end of the appointment and she said "oh well, see you after you've had the baby". So I said " but don't I need to see you again" and she just shook her head. So I walk out and by the time I got home I was just in floods of tears, she's an utter moron. I'm supposed to have weekly appointments now. So after much whining in 3rd tri I got some replies from girls in similar situations and they assure me that I should get a full check tomorrow and that they will book my next appointment and induction for me. So fingers crossed. But I had a very miserable Friday. :( I certainly didn't get that dream midwife who will be my friend for life, oh well...

Oh in other news Carlyjade had her little girl the other day!


----------



## iow_bird

I haven't had time to play xbox since Tilly arrived! Well... I guess I kinda do, but we have a no xbox rule while Tilly is up and Ben gets the evening xbox time as I have other things I'm happy doing. Make the most of it while you can justme!

Panda: Hope that baby arrives soon for you. Your midwife sounds like she needs to work out her own rules and stick to them! Silly woman!!!

As for me, we had a very busy weekend with family photos, Tilly's 2nd birthday party and the Baby Show! Soooo hectic. Then Tilly was so over excited by her party and presents yesterday that she wouldn;t sleep. So, poor pregnant Mummy got no sleep, woke up this morning exhausted and morning sickness hit me, so no work for me today, hubby took Tilly to daycare and then I crawled back to bed and slept all day.

On a more positive note, I'm feeling a lot of kicks and wiggles now, and it's really nice to be over the 24 week viabilty day! I still don't seem to be able to believe that I'm actually going to have a baby to join the family in a few months.... I am in complete denial!


----------



## iow_bird

oooh and Plastik: Bump pics please!!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,

Well I finally got my BFP after 10 months yesterday and I am happy and excited. As well as nervous. 
Only symtoms was sore breast on and off and frequent peeing lol .
Really still in shock.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh wow!!! Yay!!!!! Welcome to the other crazy!!! Congrats!!!! :-D


----------



## plastikpony

YAY!!! So nice to have you joing us Lotus!! SO excited for you!! You totally deserve it :happydance: Did you do anything different to get your :bfp: The only symptom I had with mine was that my bbs were really sore from after ovulation until AF was due, actually, they stayed sore for a helluva long time!!! :holly:

Panda, sorry you had such a crappy appointment with your midwife, she sounds like she could use a kick up the bum!! Any progress yet? Are you officially overdue now? Have they booked your induction?

Iow, sounds like you had an exhausting weekend!! Exciting about the family photos though! Hope they turn out awesome :thumbup:

We also went to a baby show on the weekend, and bought our pram/travel system. We bought the Graco Quattro Deluxe Tour system, which includes a car seat, pram/stroller and moses basket. I've read lots of great reviews about it and played with it at the expo, super user-friendly! Only thing is it's a bit bulky, and the car seat is a bit heavy, but luckily DH and I both have really big cars so it shouldn't be too much of a problem. Plus we got a great deal on it!! Our friends who have a nearly 2 month old baby bought exactly the same system, and they love it, so hopefully it'll work for us too :haha: (picture attached)

Other than that I'm starting to get serious withdrawel from not riding my horse, I need new pants, I've been getting this hectic period-like cramp (just one) every other day and then it passes (weird) and I have got some proper round ligament pain specifically on my right lower abdomen, but on both sides really. Also, my tail bone hurts if I sit on my office chair for too long, seems to get better when I bring a little pillow to work though :rofl: 

Also, according to the scale this morning, I have officially picked up 3kg!! :shock:

Hope you ladies are all well!! Look forward to some news or gossip or just general chatter :friends:
 



Attached Files:







graco-quattro-tour-travel-system.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## iow_bird

Yay Lotus!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! So pleased for you!!


----------



## nimbec

YAY Lotus FANTASTIC news!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Woot! Congrats Lotus! How are you feeling?

Well I got my sweep on Monday and gee I wish I'd had those midwives throughout my pregnancy - they were SO nice. They chatted and answered questions. One of them was the breastfeeding advisor for the area so I got to meet her and got some reassurances about that. Seriously they were so great I'm almost contemplating moving to that area before we have a second baby!

As for the sweep itself, ouchy! It was over in seconds but a bit uncomfortable. The great news is that I'm already 1cm though and my cervix is super soft (wonder if that's all the evening primrose oil I've been using?). Anyway they were really sweet and positive, they told my mum they thought it would be soon and hopefully the next few days. Now unfortunately the time for my sweep to actually work has just about run out but I am still having symptoms so I'm quite positive that it at least has done something, even if that something isn't labour.

Monday night I had a tiny tiny bit of darker mucus which I thought would be the start of my bloody show. However I've had no more of that. Had lots of braxton hicks and backache but unfortunately they don't seem to lead anywhere at the moment. But yesterday I got what I thought was a large bit of plug and then this morning I've had more (and I'm in no doubt about this one, it was huge and gross looking lol). No pains this morning but she's sleeping I think as she had a super active day yesterday. I wonder if things might start when she wakes? Hope so, I'm so ready to do this now. If nothing more happens soon I'm going to go for a walk with my mum when she gets here (she visits everyday as Paul has to work still).

I think Paul's dream of a Halloween baby have just about gone (or else she'll need to come very quickly) but it's nice to feel like at least something is happening each day.

If nothing comes of this I have another sweep booked for Monday and sadly if nothing comes of that I think I will be in for an induction that weekend (boo, I don't want that at all).


----------



## justmeinlove

Good luck Panda!! I get really anxious every time you post now!!! I hope we get a baby photo  biggest hugs!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Good luck Panda!!! I'm sure things will get moving for you guys soon!! How exciting, you get to meet your little girl face-to-face so soon!!! :happydance:

We bought a Graco travel system at the baby expo on the weekend! So excited!! I just wanna open it and start playing with the pram, but managing to restrain myself so far :haha:

OOO! And I felt our little boy moving around yesterday! Was SO awesome! Hopefully it'll get more frequent and stronger soon!

How are all you ladies doing?
 



Attached Files:







graco-quattro-tour-travel-system.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## nimbec

Good luck Panda fx she won't be long now clearly you have given her such a comfertable place to stay she doesn't want to leave hehe :) I really hope she comes before you are induced but at least one way or another she will be here very soon. I bet you can't wait to meet her - how exciting! 

Plastik great news on the travel system, i'd be the same wanting it open now. I'm terribly impatient!! 

I saw one of my good friends at the weekend and she gave me loads of baby clothes :) :) 39 baby grows of all different types and a few diff sizes plus a LOVELY moses masket (although i will need to change the lining as it's pink - beautiful tho!!) and a play mat that has only been used once. It all seems so real now - i'm looking at ideas for the nursery.....i need a cheap way of doing it, luckily we have blue carpet and cream walls i just need to add a little charator to it - any ideas much appreciated! 

Hope everyone is well, plastik it's an amazing feeling isn't it - i feel my lil boy everyday now at some point :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik and Nimbec, what does it feel like to you guys? I ask as the placenta over here is anterior so I suspect I'm not feeling as much as some people are. Hence my interest in the difference. I do get kicked at some point most days - but it certainly explains why it is ALWAYS lower down...I suppose this is probably a blessing as kicking isn't the best fun, but I do wonder if I'm missing out on something :(

In the spirit of TMI, my vast issues atm are heartburn and (urgh) piles :| Nothing like a loo full of blood every time you poop :( Am trying to eat reasonably small portions, lots of fibre and of course tonight I start exercise with pilates. But still... :|


----------



## Lotus Womb

Panda best of luck this is so very exciting for you. You have a centre metre that's the one that can take the longest with first baby. You will be fine.

Plastik one of my Pregnancy Yoga students told me she was off to the babyshow. She was very excited too. I can't remember if I told you guys I am a pg yoga teacher and Birth Doua lol.

Well just made 5 weeks and to be honest relaxing a little more but first Trimester is a scary one. I have sore boobs on and off, feeling tiried, pee pee and more peeing lol and that's it maybe. Little bloaty.
The other side I am just feeling so happy and excited. So nice to join you guys.


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, I'm not sure where my placenta is (will have to remember to ask at next scan, 2 weeks to go!) but the few times I've felt him it feels like a muscle twitch. I'm convinced it's him since it's usually 2 or 3 times right after each other in the same place. It doesn't feel like gas or cramps or anything like that, so it must be my little boy!! I'm not feeling him every day yet though, I really wish it would get to that point. Usually every second or third day. I also think that I'm not always expecting to feel something, so maybe I'm missing it? That's why I got so excited the other day, coz I was pretty busy when I felt him. How often do you feel your little girl?

Lotus, YAY for 5 weeks :happydance: I remember waiting so excitedly/nervously for 12 weeks, so I could stop worrying, but you don't really. Or at least I didn't. My mom tells me the rest of my life will be like this now, always a little worry about your child in the back of your mind. :dohh: I found the first tri boards very scary, only started really looking when I got into second tri. I spent most of my time on this board in first tri. Yoga teacher! That's awesome!! :thumbup: I struggle to touch my toes, so not sure yoga is for me!! :haha:

Nimbec, so awesome that you got such nice stuff!! We have two cots, so we don't have to buy one of those which is great, and my good friend told me to not buy a breast pump, she has some massively expensive electronic one that she will give to me to use (sterilised, obviously) and all I need to do is get the bottles to attach to it, so that's cool.

Panda, holding thumbs for you sweets!!

AFM, I need more maternity clothes, but damn they are expensive!! Oh well, guess I'll just have to bite the bullet!!


----------



## flamingpanda

plastikpony said:


> JustMe, I'm not sure where my placenta is (will have to remember to ask at next scan, 2 weeks to go!) but the few times I've felt him it feels like a muscle twitch. I'm convinced it's him since it's usually 2 or 3 times right after each other in the same place. It doesn't feel like gas or cramps or anything like that, so it must be my little boy!! I'm not feeling him every day yet though, I really wish it would get to that point. Usually every second or third day. I also think that I'm not always expecting to feel something, so maybe I'm missing it? That's why I got so excited the other day, coz I was pretty busy when I felt him. How often do you feel your little girl?

It's him. :) People tried to tell me I was making it up when I said I could feel her moving starting at 16/17 weeks and I was sure it was her. Feels like a tiny muscle spasm. In the end I became more certain as she grew and moved more. I think I was about 22 weeks or something before I could feel them lightly from the outside. Now when she moves my whole tummy turns, it's very weird! I can't believe there was a time I worried I'd never feel her! :)

No real update here. I lost loads of my plug yesterday, to the point I'm certain it must be gone now. Then when I was making tea I had to have Paul take over as I was having such horrendous back pain I was certain that was it. Then as soon as I sat down it vanished. Nothing more since. Feeling utterly miserable this morning for some reason. I'm so ready to move on to the next stage now, my fear is I'm going to make that next sweep on Monday and then I'm not sure how long they'll leave me after that...


----------



## plastikpony

Awww!! Sorry you're feeling down hun! :hugs: I just know you won't need that sweep next week, got a good feeling things will start moving ahead for you soon! :hugs: So glad your experience has been so similar to mine with regards to the movement! Makes me feel a whole lot more relaxed and just keen to start feeling him more strongly and regularly. 

My DH laughed at me last night coz I asked for help to get off of the couch. I was lying on my side and getting up was a bit sore. He said "And you are SO keen to get a big belly?" :haha: It's just coz of these round ligament pains that I wanted the help, I don't NEED it yet, I just use it when I have the option :rofl: Also, I think I made the ligament pains worse last week coz I went all out at my exercise class, it was definitely worse after that. That'll teach me not to keep aches and pains to myself, they always ask at the beginning of the class if anyone has anything that's hurting, and I just sat there like I was fine. I'll definitely be bringing up the pain tonight when I go for my class!!


----------



## plastikpony

OH!!! And my SIL absolutely swears by eating LOTS of pineapple and drinking rasberry leaf tea! Maybe give that a go if you feel lik it? :friends:


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I had my first ante natal pilates class last night and I think despite my confident claims that I didn't ache this morning, I may be wrong. My bump is REALLY uncomfortable today! It wasn't when I got up but atm it feels like Boo is just LEANING on my tummy... :o Am guessing this is muscles complaining from last night as I'm pretty sure Boo isn't big enough to do that?
On the good side, pregnancy pilates involves pillows! How awesome is that!!!! :)

Lotus - woo for 5 weeks! :) Ah I remember the appleseed days - making it seem very bizarre how far past that I am. That will be you soon! :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Woah! WOAH! Papaya! The fruit everyone miles on in pregnancy whines about getting stuck on for weeks!
And today apparently that's the fruit that Boo now approximates in size! WOAH!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Panda see if you can find a qualifies aromatherapist who deal with post dates aromatheropy I trained in July this year and clarysage can not be used during pg but can be for post dates massage. Known to be powerful and needs to be mixed with carrier oil like rapeseed or avacardo oil. Only 3 drops needed for a foot or back massage. My traner told me women would walk out with contractions starting lol. Good luck xx

Thanks for the welcome ladies. My brain has been mush this week. Today's the first day I have gotten in the rhythm of work and its Friday lol.
Had first dr'a visit it was very basic. She just explained about what I should and should not eat then I booked my first prenatal visit which will be 16th Nov I will be 7 weeks. I will have bloods test and booked in. I am excited and up and down with the nervousness but I will continue to keep positive. I had lower back pain yesterday but after Yoga it was all gone.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! Did everyone have a nice weekend?

We went out to visit my parents and had an absolutely fabulous and relaxing time, it was awesome! Really excited coz this coming weekend I have tickets to go and see Linkin Park with a great friend of mine! DH was supposed to come but he is leaving for America on Wednesday, so my friend is coming along with me instead. DH is slightly paranoid about me going and keeps telling me to be careful! I'm not worried as I've got seated tickets WAY in the back :haha:

Panda, did you have to go in for your sweep this morning? How are things goinig? Holding thumbs for you sweets! :thumbup:

JustMe, have fun as a Papaya! (yummy)

Lotus, best thing u can do is just look after yourself and try to relax! Totally normal to feel nervous though (I haven't stopped being slightly nervous since we ound out) but I just know everything will be great for you :flower:


----------



## flamingpanda

Second sweep done. Obviously nothing happened over the weekend, I just keep getting braxton hicks and then everything stops. At the sweep this morning there was no further progress (1cm still) but this time I lost some pink mucus (which she showed me) and I've had a tiny bit of blood since I got home. I don't really have any faith in the sweep anymore though. I just don't think she's ready to come out for some reason. She's booked my induction for Saturday morning but we have to call the hospital first to make sure it's not too busy. Just a bit gutted it looks like things won't happen naturally. I never really expected it to go this far.

I barely slept last night either, so I'm really tired and just moping around the house today. I think when mum goes home I might just drag my duvet onto the sofa and get some sleep.


----------



## iow_bird

hello!
Sorry I've been a bit quiet. Tilly is busy busy! And we've had my brother staying with us. He left on Sunday to move into a new house share in the city. I'm so glad I now have family in the same country as me!
Had a bad midwife appointment today, been having braxton hicks almost constantly since Thursday, had a scan and my cervix is fine as is baby. But she has told me I will probably have to quit work early, I said we couldn't really afford it, and she told me in no uncertain terms that if the BHs don't settle down in the next few weeks I could be facing preterm labour if I don't quit work. Bugger. :(

Hope you guys are all well. Will catch up properly soon xxxx


----------



## plastikpony

Hope the sweep works Panda! :hugs: Maybe the pink mucous is a good sign? Please keep us updated, I'm thinking about you so much!

Iow, sorry your news wasn't that great! Finances really is a bugger, but maybe if you try to take it easy a bit (I realise that can't be easy with a toddler) the BH will settle down? Is it possible for you to take a few days off to rest and then go back to work?

AFM, the last two nights I've had dreams that I gave birth to Ethan. He had red hair in last night's dream. In my dream my DH was working and couldn't get to the hospital on time, but luckily my mom was there. Then after I'd had him, they said I could go home, but I had no idea what I was doing or about breastfeeding or anything, and I hadn't brought a bag to the hospital so I didn't have any clothes for him. Then when we got to the car I realised the only clothes I did have for him were ones we got as a gift and I hadn't bought anything like a bath or a compactum for him!!! :rofl: Anyway, random weird dream, but it was actually pretty awesome. I can't wait to meet my little man! I'm feeling him move around more now. And my little Italian Greyhound is suddenly obsessed with me and just wants to lie on my tummy!

Enough rambling, hope you ladies are all ok! Much love! :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

Grrr how do I add a photo here? I know you can add a link but I'm not sure where to upload the photo to - I don't really want a publically accessible photo of me hanging around online...(well apart from here I suppose, lol!)

How is everyone??


----------



## justmeinlove

Well, bump appears to have Bumped more over the weekend. And I am feeling Very occasional higher up kicks too which is nice.
Week 3 of birthing class tonight - have been doing some reading as well so hoping I can start to feel I am getting better at this... :\

How is everyone?


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Lovely Ladies!!!

Sorry I've been so quiet! Just been running around a bit.

JustMe, if you want to add a pic then you hit 'Go Advanced' below the reply box and then there is a little paperclip button, where you can add an attachement. Glad things seem to be going so well for you! How are the birthing classes?

Iow, how are you? Have things calmed down yet? How are the BH?

Lotus, how you traveling hun?

Well we had our 20wk scan today, although little Ethan is officially 20wk4days. The Dr really took his time and measured EVERYTHING and all looks great! In fact, his words were "Your baby is perfect" which was really AMAZING to hear! He said that this and the Apgar test are the two most important tests our LO's will ever pass in their lives! Amazing! One down one to go :haha: 

Little Ethan was very sleepy and kept putting his hands and arms up in front of his face. We got an awesome DVD and even have a 3D image on there of him giving a big yawn, it is gorgeous!! We saw all his little fingers and the chambers of his heart, his stomach, bladder and ventricles and aorta going from the heart. No cleft lip or anything either, and his spine is covered. Dr measured his head, abdomen, femur etc, and all measured one or two days ahead, looking great! He weighs about 328 grams which he said is pretty average. 

So all in all, things are fabulous! What's news with everyone else?
 



Attached Files:







Bean 20wks4d.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









Bean 20wks4d 2.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









Bean 20wks4d 3.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annio84

Hi there ladies! I'm very cautiously coming over to join you from the ttc thread. I got my BFP on monday - was an absolute shock because I was certain AF was coming. It's a little scary on this side - I have sore boobs and am nauseous on and off all day but I still don't feel really different. I told one of my colleagues at work yesterday because I'm a nurse and we had an aggressive patient on the ward. She kept telling me off for lifting! I keep forgetting though. I've POAS every day since the first one just to make sure I haven't imagined it!


----------



## plastikpony

CONGRATS ANNIO!!!!! :happydance: How super exciting!! I'm sure that everything is going to be great and I'm holding thumbs for a happy and healthy 9 months for u and your little bean!!!! How long have you been trying for?


----------



## annio84

Five months we were trying. It feels like forever though because I was WTT for nearly 4 years. So happy! 

How is your pregnancy going? Any advice for me?


----------



## plastikpony

Well congrats again! :friends: The best advice I could give you is to try your best to just relax. There's nothing really you can do now to change things, except to try to be as healthy as you can. And even then, don't go overboard. I think the biggest thing for me shortly after we found out, was that I realised the waiting doesn't stop! When TTC it's waiting to O or waiting to test, once you get your :bfp: it's waiting for your appointment, waiting for 12 weeks, waiting to find out the gender, waiting for your bump to pop. The wait between scans kills me (and I'm lucky because I've had 6 scans in 20 weeks!) but I try to just not think about it until its just about on top of me!

And most of all, the best advice I can give you is to enjoy it! There are some awful symptoms, like the nausea, I got blinding headaches, exhaustion, but every time I felt like I just couldn't cope, thinking that my dear little Bean is in there doing his thing made me smile and know its all worth it. I refuse to be one of those women who 'hates being pregnant' because u know what? There are SO many women out there who would do ANYTHING to be in our position. So I'm determined to love every achey, sicky, leaky moment of it :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea Annio congratulations. We all know how you feel and Plastic is right about the waiting lol. I have my first pre natal appointment this Friday and very little happened at my first Dr app. I can't wait for my first scan. After the first 4 days I am down to only testing once a week. Nausea hit me harder last week and it is not fun but I am managing it with eating little and often and ginger teas and drinks. I am just stating positive and enjoying each day. Nausea does suck but I think well hormones are working my little bean is growing.

I am still tiried and relaxing this week as I am off work which is great. My DB will be going to Newyork on Monday for a month and a half then home to Miami till mid feb. So spending lots of time together this week. I hope to meet him in Miami in Feb all being well.


----------



## flamingpanda

Hello everyone. We're home from the hospital, after lots of debate we decided to go in for the induction that was offered on Saturday and it worked like a charm. Baby Hadley was born at 5:07am on Sunday 11th. She weighed a healthy 8lb 15oz. We had a longer stay in the hospital than anticipated as she had swallowed a lot of mucus and so sounds like she has an awful cold. It is clearing but very slowly. The mucus delayed her latching on and breastfeeding so we had a traumatic few days, but happy to say that things are looking a lot better now and she is latching on. I'll happily post a birth story if anyone wants to read it, I have to say childbirth was something I wasn't prepared for, it felt so different to how I had imagined it would be. 

Plastik, love the pics, glad to hear everything is going well.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0169.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi flamingpanda - you've never 'met' me on the forum before - I'm on the "Does anyone else not test early" thread you originally set up but joined way after you got your BFP! 
I'm still TTC so not over on this thread (yet!) but after reading through and joining your original thread I must admit to stalking this one a bit to see how everyone is getting on!!! :blush: :blush:
And have been waiting to see what happens with you! So just to say a massive congrats on the birth of Baby Hadley - she is beautiful! :happydance:


----------



## kraftykoala

Long time thread stalker here :) 

Congratulations Panda, she is absolutely gorgeous xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Wooooooo!!!! Thank you so much for posting!!!! :-D and congratulations!! Our first bona fide baby! :O  birth story sounds good if it's not too terrifying :O
How's having a baby feeling? Weird?


----------



## plastikpony

Oh well done Panda!!! She is simply gorgeous!! I would absolutly LOVE to read your birth story if and when you have time to write one for us! :friends:

Lotus, quite hectic that your man is going to be away for so long! At least you have a little piece of him with you to keep you company :flower: Glad you guys are getting to spend lots of time together now though!

JustMe, how are you doing hun?


----------



## annio84

Congratulations Panda, I'm another who joined the original TTC thread and it's lovely to hear that you've had your little girl. She's beautiful. Congratulations again.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ahha! Finally, I may have got a photo to work. Sadly it's a terrible photo as I took it this morning just before we rushed out of the door and didn't have time to take a better aka non fuzzy one. But I think it does demonstrate quite nicely the disconcertingly bumpiness! ;)
 



Attached Files:







558806_10151287288301774_91097664_n.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## plastikpony

AWESOME JustMe!! That really is quite a decent bump! Here's a pic of mine that I took this morning. Getting there :D
 



Attached Files:







20 + 5 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## justmeinlove

You're about a week off Bumping I reckon! ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> You're about a week off Bumping I reckon! ;-)

EEEK!! Excitement :happydance:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Congratulations Panda. She is beautiful thanks for sharing the photo. I would also love to read your birth story if you can post lol.

Justme and plastic loving the bump pics.


----------



## iow_bird

yay! Congratulations Panda! She is beautiful!! Enjoy her :) xxx

Justme: Lovely looking bump babe!

Plastik: Ooooh you're definately looky preggy now :) 

Annio: Congratulations on your BFP!!

I don't have much news really. All ticking along, still getting braxton hicks heaps. Just had the week off work and they pretty much stop when I'm not doing anything, but the minute I stand up to walk around they start off again. Probably going to see if I can get into see my midwife again sooner than I planned.

Take care :) and happy baby growing! xxx


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies! How is everyone?

Iow: How are the braxton hicks? calmed down at all?

JustMe: How are you feeling hun?

Annio: How are you doing? Things going ok? First tri was the hardest for me, but looking back now I can hardly remember how tired I was!

Lotus: How are things with you?

Well, I'm proud and excited to announce that DH felt little Ethan move for the first time this morning! The look on his face was priceless! It was also the first time that I've felt him move from the outside, but to be honest, I haven't really been trying to feel him move, I figured it would feel really strong and I'd notice. When I felt him I immediately grabbed hubby's hand, and just a few seconds later we felt him again :happydance: DH had this questioning/amazed/shocked look on his face, it was beautiful. The BEST way to start my day :dance:

Just a random question, I'm starting to wonder when/if my boobs are going to start leaking. Anyone experienced this yet? How far along were you when it started?


----------



## justmeinlove

Not me yet though also wondering/worrying


----------



## plastikpony

Oh my greatness I ate like a horse yesterday. An unhealthy, fat horse. And got the worst heartburn in the world as a result. Feeling very bad about myself today :cry:


----------



## justmeinlove

Probably a growth spurt *predicts incoming bump*

Today my fun was fainting on a busy commuter train...got poked by hospital, am fine, no reason detected. Gave up on trying to get to course though, am now snuggled back up in bed.


----------



## plastikpony

Fainting is not cool!! I had a hyperactive thyroid at school and used to do it all the time. Glad you and little girl are ok though!

I would like to be in bed. Very much over this day. Got Preggi Bellies exercise class tonight though. Don't feel like it, but might make me feel better about my binge yesterday.


----------



## justmeinlove

It really probably is just the baby demanding extra food for the day though, don't feel bad!! Hugs!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Justme look after yourself lady glas you choose to chill out.

Plastik I can't even think of being a piggy lol i really wish i could. I have no choice but to eat little and often. The any time of the damn day sickness is hitting me harder this week. I have portions of the day that I am fine but whenv it gets me ohhh its not good. I only want real plain food and I usaally love spicey foods so it is weird I eat so much less in portion just more often.
I am off to watch Breaking Dawn part 2 tonight so bring supplies of plums lol to get me through. I love Twilight I can't wait to see it. please send positive energy so I do not have to run for the bathroom lol!!
I am staying positive that all good hormones but it is tough ladies.


----------



## annio84

Lotus, hope you enjoy the movie and good luck with the sickness.

Justme, look after yourself.

Plastik, don't feel bad about eating, it sounds like you don't do it all the time and if baby wants it then let him have it!

Anyone I missed hope it's all going well.

AFM, went to the doctor this morning and been referred for midwives etc. Feeling sick on and off all day every day but not been sick yet. Was pretty close on sunday though - one of my patients was sick and even though I normally have a strong stomach I was stood there trying to change her gagging and wretching. I'm also mega bloated and tired and I keep crying for no reason!!


----------



## justmeinlove

aw BIG HUGS for everyone in the first trimester! So far that's definitely been my least favourite bit!

Boss is trying to lean on me to go in tomorrow afternoon for some training I was meant to be at (more, I know!) and to rearrange my course (although currently I'm not keen as well, fainting on a train sucked). I'll see how I feel though, unless I feel totally awesome, I think I will stick with midwife's advice and stay home. TBH it may depend on whether my husband confiscates the car keys or not ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

Squee! :) 26 weeks today! :)
I think I actually really like this bit - I find it awfully squee that you can actually look at photos of what babies look like at 26 weeks as of course babies born at 26 weeks Can survive... So I can look at actual photos and then get a much better ability to picture Boo! There's a baby just there! :D SQUEE! :D
**bounces around**


----------



## justmeinlove

Also, less than 100 days of being pregnant left! WOOHOO! :) ;)
(and after a discussion we figured out that myself, my hb and his dad were all born early - so fingers crossed, even less!) :) (not crazy less, obviously, but 38 weeks onwards suits me fine) :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh yes. And when Boo wriggles, you can see my tummy bounce now which I apparently find endlessly hilarious :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Justme That is so exciting I look forward to getting to that stage in my pregnancy, you must be soooo excited.

WEll I amstill feeling nausea and have been physically sick too. I manage to keep most meals down thank goodness but have lost some too on the way. Hoping it starts to have less nausea in the coming weeks.
My first midwife app is 13th Dec and first scan on the 21st so I can tell my family for Chirstmas. It is very exciting times for me too. I am staying positive as neausea a good sign on hormones lol! This is what I am tellign my self whe I fell Yuck!! xx


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!!

Lotus, the nausea is a good sign that baby is thriving! Hope u feel better soon! And SO exciting that u get to tell your family for Christmas!!!

JustMe, how are u feeling? Any more fainting? So awesome that your Boo is doing so well!

I'm feeling great, and Bean is fabulous! Busy little guy lately, and my mom got to feel him tonight, was so awesome!!!


----------



## iow_bird

Hehe, I'm in the thrid tri now and have awful heartburn, peeing constantly and Shrimpy found my ribs, which means I'm getting kicked a lot now!!! :) But I get to meet him in less than 9 weeks!!!! Yay!!!

I'm off to the hospital on Monday to decide how to give birth, vbac or section, leaning more towards section at the moment.


----------



## justmeinlove

What does vbac mean??


----------



## plastikpony

Vbac = vaginal birth after c-section


----------



## justmeinlove

Ohhh!!  cool. Is it something you mention cos you want to discuss or just an update?


----------



## iow_bird

I have the option of booking a section, or trying to vbac. I think we're going with a section as I have an autoimmune disorder which affects the skin "down there"! I need to talk to the Drs about what each option will mean for me and baby etc. My biggest fear is having a labour like the last one ending in section, or delivering vaginally and ending up needing reconstructive surgery afterwards (which wouldn't heal well due to the skin issues)
Big decision, but we'll make the right one I'm sure!! :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Totally! Well either is good and so long as you're not feeling hassled into something you don't want to do, it's all good! :-D


----------



## iow_bird

hehe :) not letting anyone hassle me! Made that very clear to midwife and Drs already!! :)


----------



## annio84

Hello all! It's been quiet around here recently so nice to hear you're all doing well. I got my mw booking in appt the other day it's on the 18th dec. Scan won't be til after christmas though cos I'm only 6+3 today. It's weird at the moment because nothing appears to be happening and I have to keep POAS to check I've not imagined it.


----------



## justmeinlove

Annio, if it helps I spent the entirety of my booking appt correcting the midwife when she referred to the baby, correcting it to alleged baby. After all we had no Decent proof at that point! So I'm with you!
My tummy bounces now, so I am forced to concede something may be happening ;-)


----------



## iow_bird

Had my appt today, all went well. Definately having a section, probably on the 6th Feb :) yay! SOoooooo excited. 9weeks and 2days to go!!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

That is SO exciting Iow!!! Congrats! :happydance:

Annio, I'm sure everything will be just fine! The beginning feels like a really long wait. It did for me, and I had scans at 6 weeks, 8 weeks, 10 weeks and 12 weeks!! So I can imagine it must feel like FOREVER for you! Try to just chill, look after yourself, and keep yourself busy!

JustMe, Alleged Baby! :rofl: I remember that! Wow, feels like so long ago, and now your baby makes your tummy dance! :dance: Starts going quite quickly, doesn't it?

Well I had an awesome weekend, but went shopping yesterday at the supermarket and then for a walk with the dogs, and then yesterday evening I got this awful pain in my ladyparts, where my pubic bone is. Sorry for TMI, I'm guessing it must be what a guy feels like if he's been kicked between the legs. If I stil nice and still it doesn't hurt at all, but its really sore when I get up from a sitting position and when I walk. Any of you ladies experienced this? Is it normal or should I start worrying about SPD? :shock:


----------



## justmeinlove

I don't have it, but I'd say go check with your midwife. Hugs!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh awesome story from last night! Me, being kicked all over the place including in bed. Hb scoots down and tells Boo it's time to go to sleep. Kicking stops!
:-D
So cool! My hb is lovely <3


----------



## plastikpony

SO cute JustMe!! I was chilling in bed last night reading a book, when I felt Ethan wiggling around, and when I looked at my belly, I could SEE him moving around!!! It was mad! Of course he's a little shy around daddy, so everytime I get DH to try and see or feel, Ethan lies as still as he can. That plus the fact that DH has a rather short attention span makes it hard to get him to see or feel anything!

We went to the hospital last night for a tour of the maternity unit, which was AWESOME! Saw the labour room where I will be (hopefully) and then saw the general ward, semi-private room and private room. My medical aid covers the general ward and the other rooms are extra, so we'll be opting for general, just coz I hate spending money I don't have to.

That said though, the 'general ward' is a HUGE room with 3 beds in it!! There are a few of them obviously, but only 3 people per room. And we were told that March isn't a very busy time so the chances are we'll have the room to ourselves or be sharing with one other person.

Also excited coz I got the vouchers for our free 4d scan and our free antenatal classes, so I can book those now :D

The SPD is still bugging me, but 2 of my good friends are physiotherapists so I've got some good tips from them, one is getting me a support belt, and then I'll talk to my gynae about it next week Wednesday. 24 weeks on Saturday, so V-Day! Woohoo!!

Annio - how are you doing hun? Don't worry, soon enough it'll become very real indeed! It's lovely :flower:

Iow - 8 weeks and 6 days!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, I'm glad you're happy with the hospital, I'm thinking of maybe trying to go to ours on Saturday too. Am anxious about being in a hospital in case it's terrible, so hopefully a visit will be reassuring.
I would say more but atm my brain is being taken over by the frets, as Boo is being MUCH quieter today. ARGH! Am just going to go and drink some tea and walk around some. Otherwise am bailing on work at lunch and going to get checked at hospital I think! Hopefully this ends in about half hour when Boo goes crazy and kicks everything in sight :p
But yes am going to say more cos everything you posted was really exciting! Am just in the uber frets atm! :|


----------



## iow_bird

justme: Hope baby started to move around lots for you. Drink really cold juice if it happens again, the cold and sugar should get bubba bouncing about. Hope you like the hospital too!! xx

Plastik: Yay for seeing the hospital!!! So exciting!!!! I found it really weird seeing the place I would say hello to my baby!

Things are ticking along nicely with me at the moment. Baby is super busy in there... not sure what he's up to! 

And 30 weeks!! yay for me!! hehe!

In other news: A tornado hit a few kms from our house yesterday and killed 2 people! Was rather scary!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Blimey iow!! I thought nz was just the prettier version of the UK?!

Boo has moved some today now, so good. Definitely quieter than the past few days though and I have eaten quite a bit of sugar today, doh! Midwife appt in the morning though which is good.


----------



## more babies

Sooooo after almost a year of lots of negatives I finally just got my :bfp: !!!!! Can't quite believe it actually and am now terrified its not going to stick! Its weird to be so excited yet so scared at the same time. I've been following you girls since this thread started hoping to be able to join back up with you all and looks like its happening (hopefully for good)!! This is so unreal! And its my youngest daughters birthday tomorrow! I was going to wait until tomorrow to test but decided to run out tonight and get some tests and squeezed out what little pee I could onto the test and this is what I got....
 



Attached Files:







2012-12-06_18-01-27_603.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## iow_bird

Yay!!! So excited for you morebabies!!!! What an awesome bit of news :) Congratulations!
It was about time we got a few more BFPs in here!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Morebabies!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!! Congrats and welcome in!!!! How awesome!!!! :-D


----------



## Lotus Womb

Yea More Babies so glad you have joined us big big congratulations to you. I know how you feel. Just stay as positive as you can and take it a day at a time. 

Afm this week apparently your hormones peak so sickness could be a lot worse. It has been everyday for me last 7 days but I am still at work and keep some meals down. It has been tough but I praying it settles I the next few weeks. Other than that I am still smiling lol.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies I'm so sorry I've been away!! I've had alsorts going on far to much to explain both with family issues (not oh we are great!) and my baby boy but again all ok now. I'm having a few issues with my heart (have a pacemaker fitted anyway) and I'm still hooked upto a monitor :( 

I've read and had a catch up and I'm pleased everyone is well! 

Congrats and welcome more babies its a scary time but as the others say take it one day at a time and before you know it you will be at 12 weeks. Sorry to say it doesn't get much easier just new goals and worries ...I'm just desperate to get to V day now!! Enjoy it tho! 

Lotus I totally know how you feel I suffered with hypermemesis and was sick until week 17/18 yuk!! But it's a sign bubs is doing well- hang on in there it's all worth it!! 

Plastik great you got to see hospital so early - we don't get a tour :( luckily when I was a student nurse I worked there for 6 weeks so I kind if remember it. 

Omg iow that's terrible so pleased you are ok!!!! 

Justme I'm pleased your sleepy baby has woken up! Scary when they do that!! I'm constantly aware of whether he has moved or not!! Good luck at Midwiffe today. 

Hope panda is ok!!


----------



## more babies

Thanks girls!!! I'm still so shocked over everything and can't believe I can be in the refugee club now! I know its been a long time since I was pregnant but I'm hoping this one goes better then the last one. With DD #2 I ended up passing out at 3 months at a store so I will definitely be staying on top of my vitamins and iron pills this time to hopefully avoid anything like that! Then at 6 months started having early contractions and was put on bed rest so I'll be keeping my stress levels to the absolute minimum. And then I have a short cervix to have to be monitored for that quite a bit. It all just makes me a little nervous but I feel like this time since I know what can happen I can do my best to prevent it from happening again!! :thumbup: I just can't wait to get to the point where you actually "feel" pregnant. :cloud9: Definitely going to try and wait until 12 weeks to announce to anyone (although not something I'm good at) since its been such a long road getting here.

Lotus hope you start feeling better soon!! :hugs: I didn't get any MS with my
first two so I'm hoping that's one thing that does carry over!


----------



## nimbec

morebabies gosh i was hoping the more babies i had the less anxious i would be - silly i guess as they are all equally important and i guess not knowing is sometimes better! This is my first eeeek!!! i really hope the ms stays away for you its horrible!!!!


----------



## more babies

Nimbec Im terrified on a bunch of levels :haha: One big one being starting all over again with a newborn :shock:


----------



## nimbec

I'm sure you will be just fine! :thumbup: how old are your others? will they help at all? 

I'm terrified too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think its perfectally normal - no matter how many you have had before a new arrival is always going to turn things upside down :winkwink:


----------



## more babies

Definitely! And sorry to hear about the terrible MS you've had to deal with! I have a 10 year old and as of today at 7:11am a 7 year old! So yeah they will be able to help out which will be nice I'm sure. We are having a big party tonight for my youngest and boy have I been having a rough time getting things ready! These past couple days I've felt like I've been hit by a truck.. soooo exhausted! And not sleeping good because I've been SO hot.


----------



## nimbec

Happy birthday to your youngest! Gosh remenber to take a few minutes to relax otherwise you will burn out.....like i did oooooops! Hope you enjoy the party and its not toooooo manic. The heat must be really hard to deal with, currently its zero degrees here in the day! I have the other problem i just can't get warm!!


----------



## more babies

Thanks! Well its not so much that its hot here.. not zero more like 40.. but its that I'm hot :haha: esp when sleeping.


----------



## more babies

I have a question... is it normal to still be spotting a little light brown off and on?? Its really getting me nervous because this never happened with my others. Two days before my BFP DH and I :sex: then I bled a little which is what I thought was my period starting but it was gone by mid day with just very little brown spotting. Since then its been off an on and sometimes theres more then others. I definitely over did it these past two days and it was hard not to last night with 12 6/7 year olds over at the house :dohh: I have some cramping on and off but I think it feels more like pressure so hopefully thats not a bad sign either. I just wish the spotting would go away because its really stressing me out and im afraid of it getting worse!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Hun I think old blood is ok ie brown colour as long as tiny bits but if your worried maybe worth getting your progesterone levels checked as I low that can cause spotting. Fx all ok!! If in doubt call the docs/Midwiffe and ask - always best to be safe!!


----------



## more babies

Thanks! I just wish it would go away so I can not worry about it. I took another test just to reassure myself and the first line is darker than the control line so that made me feel good. I'm just trying to relax today and the rest of the weekend and if its still happening monday I'll call my doctor.


----------



## nimbec

that sounds like a good plan to me! time to put your feet up!!!! keep in touch !


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats more babies! I bled randomly at 6 weeks and it scared the crap out of me. We were at A&E at 9pm that night getting checked out. It was all fine and they brought me back for a scan a few days later to reassure me. I think it's even more common at the stage your at. Something to do with your body not always being aware it's pregnant yet so you start to bleed. But any doubts just see the doctor because if not it will pray on your mind and you need rest at that stage.

Sorry for not being back very much but having a baby is a lot more time consuming that I ever imagined. Everything is fine but it's just one thing after another, first it was her being a little ill with mucus and then we had problems with her feeding, then we had an eye infection (which is still being treated) and now we're back to feeding problems! The worst thing by far is the lack of sleep. Some nights she sleeps really well and we get blocks of 3-4 hours between feeds, then some nights she is awake every hour. We just have to ride it out but it doesn't leave much time for the internet!

I still haven't got around to writing out my birth story yet. I'm currently contemplating switching formulas in the hope of settling her colic (breastfeeding didn't work out but I'll talk about that in my birth story when I get around to it) and if that works I'm hoping I might have more time through the day to get little jobs done. We just bought her a baby swing today which was recommended to me by a friend who said hers was a Godsend! :) So we'll see how that works out.

I'm still stalking in here and I can't believe how far along some of you are now. Time seems to go a lot faster when you have a little one, I spent so many weeks clock watching and now there aren't enough hours in the day! x


----------



## justmeinlove

Gosh, big hugs panda!!! The minimal sleep is one of the things that scares me hugely so you have my total sympathy!!


----------



## nimbec

Gosh panda so much has happened in such a short time! Hopefully thing will be easier for a while now fx for you :) 

Nice to hear from you and I know what you mean about time watching we spend all pregnancy wishing it away lol!!


----------



## more babies

That's so great to hear panda! Thanks for posting an update.

Spotting is def slowly increasing. Have been wearing a panty liner today :sad1: I'll definitely be calling the doctors on monday.. I just wish this wasn't happening


----------



## iow_bird

more babies: hope everything is pk. Could just be implantation or and irritated cervix from having sex? Spotting and a bit of light bleeding early in pregnancy is normal. xxxx


----------



## iow_bird

Panda: Hope you get LO to sleep a bit better soon!!! :) it's hard having a newborn... eeek!!! I have only just got Tilly sleeping regularly through the night, I'm going to be in for a shock when I'm up every hour or so again! 

I'm beginning to get exicted about this baby arriving now! I said to hubby this morning, in 8 weeks time we'll be lying in bed saying, we're going to have a baby on Wednesday!! Crazy!! 8 weeks!! Soooooooo soon!!! Maybe I should think about packing my hospital bag soon?


----------



## nimbec

Oh no more babies :( I'd be tempted to call today..... If it is more than an irritated cervix and your progesterone is low you need supplements ASAP ((hugs)) x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Panda sounds like a real journey. Hoping it settles some for you going forward. 

More babies when you go to your dr at least you will have peace of mind. Keep us posted my love xx


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, not posted in a few days just because i have nothing to report really and I'm on nights which is the biggest pile of poo. I normally don't mind but I'm so tired and the sickness is so much worse on the nights.

As I said in the other thread congrats to more babies and to everyone else hope it's going well for you all. Panda, hope LO starts to sleep a bit better soon.


----------



## more babies

Spotting wasn't as bad today as it was yesterday but at times still enough to get on the liner. Still brown so I hope thats at least a good sign. Back pain and cramps/pressure also have been better and less often today. Im still worried and will be calling the doctors office first thing when they open so hopefully I can be seen tomorrow and checked out. I just hope everything ends up being ok!


----------



## plastikpony

Wow! SO much going on here while I was away for the weekend!

MoreBabies - CONGRATULATIONS :wohoo: So awesome to have another of the old thread on here. I hope that the spotting slows and stops soon, but I agree that getting checked out can only be a good thing, even if it's just to ease your mind! Let us know how you go!

Annio - Sorry about the poo night shifts :growlmad: Not cool!! Hope your sickness gets better soon! I found that sucking on a Mint Imperial would help me loads.

Lotus - Glad you are managing to keep some meals down! Try eating little bits all day long, instead of big meals if you can. Helped me a lot. :flower: Sure you will start feeling better soon soon!

Nimbec - Totally normal to be a little terrified I think. I have a minor panic attack every now and then thinking 'what the hell am I doing?! I don't know anything about being a mom or raising a child!!" I think when you have to, you'll just do it and be perfect at it :friends:

Iow - Geeze, that tornado so close would have scared the crap right out of me!! So glad you and your family are ok! :thumbup:

Panda - So lovely to hear from you! And don't worry about not being around much, I'm sure spending time with your little girl and making sure she's ok is right at the top of your list right now (as it should be) and getting some sleep a close second! :hugs: Sounds like you've had a bit of a rough time, sending good thoughts your way for things to settle soon! 

JustMe - Is your LO back to moving around as usual? How are you feeling?

AFM, Saturday was 24 weeks, so my little guy is officially viable!!!! Crazy to think that in less than 16 weeks we'll get to meet our little Ethan!! My belly moves around now when he gets seriously active, it's so cute. 

In other news, my mom is panicing that I'm not organised enough and haven't bought enough stuff. This is starting to make me panic that I'm useless and disorganised, so last night I found a list online and wrote it up, and plan on going shopping next week before we go away on holiday. We also want to finish his room ASAP, hopefully that can be done before we go to Namibia on the 22nd too. Where is all the time going??! :brat:


----------



## more babies

Thanks plastik! 

So I just called my doctors office and they said the rules are if there's any issues during the first trimester I can't go to the regular office I have to go to the ER. Not only do I not want to have to pay to go to the ER and potentially get stuck there for hours.. I think its going a little overboard for some brown spotting. Of course my doctor isn't even in today. This is just aggravating.. and now I'm wondering if maybe I should try waiting it out a little longer. Not to mention on top of that I think I may have a sinus infection :dohh: Maybe I should just try going to my regular doctor for the infection and talk to her about the spotting and see what she says.. think its worth a shot or should I just suck it up andgo to the ER?


----------



## plastikpony

I think it really depends on how worried you are! I know I would be freaked out and probably over react by rushing off to ER, but this is my first pregnancy and I haven't had any spotting at all yet, plus I just tend to over react.

If you are comfortable that it's probably nothing, and happy to wait, then wait. I'm not sure your regular Dr would be able to do anything, but if you are going to go anyway for the sinus ifection then it might be worth a shot?

Has the spotting slowed down at all, or is it still the same?


----------



## more babies

Eh its the same as yesterday but really no back pain or pressure anymore. I am worried about it that's my issue.. because I never had this problem with other pregnancies. I guess I just feel like its over kill to have to go to the ER and more.of an annoyance at the possibility of getting stuck there all day esp when I have to be back home in the afternoon to get the kids from school. Also if I go to the ER they can obviously check if I have an infection but I'll end up being there for a couple hours at least.. ugh. I don't know. Hopefully it won't be busy since its the middle of the day and most people would probably just.go see their regular doctors. I almost just feel silly going to the ER for brown spotting.


----------



## more babies

Not to mention I just wish I knew these were the rules before. I would have gone to the ER over the weekend when DH could have come with me. And I'm the type that'll convince myself I'm overreacting.. which is why I don't know what I should do :wacko:


----------



## plastikpony

I don't think there's anything to feel silly about. That's your child in there! If you are worried, then go. Even if they have a look and tell you that everything looks fabulous and the bleeding is totally normal, the trip will have been well worth it.

And if you can check out your sinus at the same time, BONUS! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Thanks plastik :hugs: I think I'm going to go. I can't keep worrying about this.


----------



## plastikpony

Good idea I think! And the sooner you get there the sooner you will be done and can come home. Let us know how things go! :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Definately go hun!!! tell them about the pressure too!!!! Its probbly just an irritated cervix but hey at least they can have a look and you may even get a sneaky early scan? :) 

Plastik i know frighteneing isn't it BUT at least you have pleanty of time left to go buying - panic not!!! Wow are you going to relatives for xmas?


----------



## justmeinlove

Yes, definitely go. At my stage, you're meant to go for what seems like stupid over reactionary reasons too, so I think the same applies  super good luck!


----------



## more babies

Ok so I'm finally home from the ER. Most miserable trip ever! :haha: I can't believe how busy it was!! Anyways they did an ultrasound and I got to see my little sac and it measure to be exactly 5 weeks. No heartbeat or anything because its obviously too early so it looked like a little black blob. They didn't see any obvious reasons for the spotting although did tell me I have cysts on at least one of my ovaries. She could even find my other ovary because apparently they're in weird places. The one she did see was in back down by my rectum :shrug: maybe explains why its taken so long to get pregnant? I have a follow up with my gyno tomorrow at 10:30 so it'll be nice to talk to her and see what she says. And turns out I have a horrible sinus infection which is killing my face right now. So I got antibiotics for that which I wish I didn't have to take at least so early on in the pregnancy. So anyways, we'll see what my doctor says about it all tomorrow. I will say though they really push around on the ultrasounds. That alone was making me nervous!


----------



## more babies

Sorry my post double posted! :dohh: Happened yesterday too! Maybe I should start using the computer for longer posted instead of my phone :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Glad that everything is looking good MoreBabies!! Weren't we chatting a while ago about endometriosis and how you suspect you might have it? Sorry if I've got the wrong person! But it would be interesting if you did. What can somtimes happen in the more severe cases of Endometriosis is that lesions occur between the uterus or fallopian tubes or ovaries, and attach to the abdomen wall, and the end result is your bits being moved into areas they shouldn't be. Of course this makes getting pregnant WAY more difficult because your eggs don't always get where they need to go!!! 

I would check it out, although now that you are pg it doesn't really matter does it?! As long as your bean sticks in there (which I'm sure it will) then you are golden. Maybe after baby though you'll want to sort it out, coz the painful periods can be agony (or so I've heard, I had no symptoms with my endo).

They know you are pregnant, so sure they will have given you pregnancy friendly antibiotics, so taking them should have no effect on your little bean at all :hugs:


----------



## plastikpony

Nimbec, we are going away with my family for Christmas! Really excited about it, even though we pretty much do the same thing every year :haha: My dad owns a house in Namibia on the coast, in Swakopmund, and our family (my side) tends to congregate there every year. My sister is coming out from London and everything, going to be awesome!!

How are you handling the not riding? I'm missing it SO much at the moment, serious withdrawal! My girl is on holiday at the moment because she is in the middle of her African Horse Sickness vaccinations, and they aren't supposed to work very hard when they've had the injections. In January I'll pick up her lunging and long reining again, and then in Feb one of the professional showjumpers in our country is going to start riding her for me for 3 months, so by the time I'm ready to ride again we can get straight into competing at some little showjumping shows. She's just turned 5 now, so ready to get into some work :happydance: Love that horse to bits!

Can you believe we bought her, and conceived a week later!! It's nuts! I rode her for 3 weeks before we found out and I stopped. Was probably good for her to have some time off to mature physically though.
 



Attached Files:







Lunge2.jpg
File size: 62.3 KB
Views: 3









Gratina Auction 2.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nimbec

Morebabies I'm relieved all looks ok!! Good luck at docs today - keep us posted! I agree antibiotics will be fine so don't panic ((hugs))

Plastik sounds like a food plan absolutely lovely pics :) I'm really REALLY missing it too :( but enjoying seeing my clients progressing! Ill be rising clients horses for a while after birth as I don't have any of my own apart from foals now as all sold when I got pg and the old boy is now retired (he was relieved I got pg!!!) I know it's Sod's law that you got pg right after buying her but things def happen for a reason :)


----------



## plastikpony

Oh wow! I also have a retired child, although he's been retired for nearly 3 years now (costs a bit, doesn't it?!). He had to retire due to injury though, he isn't even that old, turning 18 this year. Long road ahead!!

Nice that you will have something to ride though, although I know its not the same as having your own horse. Will you be looking at getting something eventually? Or just waiting for the littlies to grow up?

MoreBabies, hope your appointment is good today, your gyno should be able to shed some light on the situation for you. Please keep us updated!!

AFM, scan tomorrow, I can't wait. I always get this mix of excitement and nervousness the closer we get to a scan. Don't think its a big one, being 24 weeks and the 20 week scan was pretty huge. Just need to speak to gynae about this SPD I've got and also about writing a letter for me saying it's ok for me to fly back to South Africa in January, since I'll be in my third trimester then and it's airline policy that they need a doctor's note.


----------



## nimbec

Oooh good luck for the scan! 

Oh yes retired lol but still stabled/rugged & fed bless him he's actually only 15 but has had many years of hard competing! I may potter with him next yr but I'm not sure if he will take to that it maybe a bit like trying to drive a formula one car to the local shops lol!! My aim is to wait for foals but wether that will happen hmmmm already got itchy feet! The only thing stopping me is my clients horses are extremely nice and I can compete as much/little as I like with zero cost .... I will see how I'm coping with the baby and working a bit. 

I'm seeing my consultant tomorrow as I've had a few issues with my heart so they want to make a plan for delivery eeeeek!!! 

Hope your spd doesn't get any worse :( maybe they can recommend something extra for help ? 

How long is your flight? I'm sure it will be fine x


----------



## plastikpony

Issues with your heart?!? Is everything ok? I know they say that your heart works twice as hard as usual when you are pregnant!

My boy retired when he was 15 too, also after many years of hard competition at a high level. His poor body just couldn't keep up at that level. He would probably be fine jumping in smaller classes, but I just don't have the heart to make him do it. LOVE your analogy of driving a formula 1 car to the shops!!! :rofl: I've attachd a pic of him from back in the day (sorry, just can't help myself, I love showing him off)

The flight isn't long, only 3 or 4 hours, I'm actually thinking of just telling them a little white lie that I'm not as far along as I will be. Will only be about 2 weeks off. Will see what my Dr says tomorrow...
 



Attached Files:







Stormy20091.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3









Stormy20092.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## more babies

Thanks for the info on endo Plastik! I had no idea it could actually move things around. Makes me wish I got it checked out sooner. Something I will definitely be dealing with after (hopefully not until after august! :winkwink) Oh and yes it was me that was thinking maybe I have endo in the other thread. I don't know if I already said this but the tech was having trouble finding the other one because it was all mixed in with my intestines and if I do have endo then maybe that one attached itself onto there which would explain a lot of digestive issues I've had at times over the past 6 months or so. Kind of crazy and a little scary to think things like that can happen!


----------



## more babies

Nimbec hope everything is ok with your heart!!!! 

Oh and love the horse pictures plastik. My oldest daughter has a thing for horses although its too expensive for us to get her into that kind thing.


----------



## plastikpony

MoreBabies, its the most expensive hobby ever!! My dad had to pay for the horses until I was 27, and then I took over and I've been broke ever since!! My advice, buy her a musical instrument instead! :rofl: What time is your appointment today? Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

She plays sports basically year round and also does dance and plays the flute at school so she definitely has things to do but does bring it up once in a while. Or she will randomly bring me home pamphlets she got from a friend who rides :haha: My appointment is in 2 hours.


----------



## more babies

I do wish the appointment was later though. I'd give anything to go back to sleep right now because this sinus infection is kicking my ass!! I was up for hours again last night from it so I think I'll try napping after my appointment.


----------



## more babies

Saw my doctor.. I'm going to get more blood tests done tomorrow to make sure my levels are doubling and then I have another ultrasound booked for next Wednesday the 19th to hopefully see a heartbeat. Then if everything looks good we'll book an appointment for around 8-9 weeks for the first official check up. Otherwise she said to get lots of rest and no sex and hope for the best basically or to call if I start bleeding a lot.


----------



## plastikpony

Oh dear MoreBabies, trust me on this one and keep her AWAY from the horses! Sounds like she is multi-talented and busy enough as it is though, to keep her distracted :thumbup:
Have you got the results from your blood tests yet? Has the spotting/bleeding stopped? Really sending LOADS of good vibes your way hun!

How is everyone else doing? JustMe? Annio? Nimbec?

Well our scan yesterday was fabulous! Just a quick look at the little guy and everything looks great. He's measuring bang-on where he should be (was about 720grams) and the doc had a quick look at his brain and other bits and was very happy with everything.

The funniest thing came out of the appointment though! We are going on holiday to Namibia, Swakopmund, and our Gynaecologist asked us where we are going, and it turns out he is going to the same place at more-or-less the same time!! So weird. He even said that we have his cell number, and to call if we needed anything :haha: Lets hope it's just a coincidence and not a sign of something to come! :shocked:

Here is a pic of my little boy's face :D
 



Attached Files:







Bean 24wks4d.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## more babies

What a great scan picture plastik!! And how funny about your doctor being the same place as you. Hopefully that just ends up being a coincidence and nothing more!! How far along will you be when you go?

AFM I didn't get the blood test done until later in the day yesterday so haven't heard anything about them yet. Spotting seems slightly less as of yesterday so we'll see how it goes today. Seems to be more tanish then dark dark brown lately. Don't know if that's a good thing or not but mostly just on the tp when wiping.


----------



## nimbec

Plastik what a fab piccy :)

more babies i'd second keeping her away from horses they are terribly addictive and MEGGA pricey lol!!

Sorry if i'm quiet today i'm having a bonkers day!


----------



## plastikpony

MoreBabies, I reckon the lighter in colour and flow the better!! Pretty sure all is going to be just fine with you and little bean, but still sending loads of good vibes your way!

Nimbec, you hit the nail on the head. Addictive!! I just can't survive without a horse!

I'll be 28/29 weeks while we are there, so pretty sure nothing scary will happen, but it is a comfort to know that my dude will be nearby :haha: I also went onto the hospital's website to get the 24hr helpline number, specific to pregnancy queries, and conveniently they also had a number for their 24hr helpline in Namibia!! I'm just going to take these things as lucky and not dwell on them :rofl:


----------



## justmeinlove

Hello!
Glad things are going well for everyone! :D And Plastik, how funny your medical person will be where you are :) Got to be sort of reassuring too though?

Well for me the legal bit of our wedding is next Saturday! I am a world of excited! Although it's also a bit odd as we've had our wedding - this really is just the paperwork. But paperwork with lovely clothes and then yummy food so hurrah! :D

I had my glucose tolerance test this morning - I got sent for one as my mum has type 1 diabetes. I made it through despite hating blood tests; although she did the tests from my wrists! and one of them Really hurts now! I have my fingers crossed for passing...
It wasn't anywhere near as bad as people make out - although no food wasn't fun, drinking a giant bottle of lucozade (410ml) wasn't fun and getting really hungry before the second test was definitely not fun.

I've been off work all week now with a cold. None of the symptoms are ones that paracetamol would help with, and when I go and try and do something I just end up feeling so rubbish I know staying at home has been the right plan. I went in for the morning on Tuesday and will do so again tomorrow as some things I just can't do from home - but that's it!

All getting a bit 'omg I actually have to HAVE a baby' now I think, which is odd. We haven't remotely got all the stuff we need yet, although I thought we were doing ok...
And hb has been ill again so I'm getting quite worried again :( It's a mix between worried about our finances taking a battering every time (we have no savings or all the baby stuff yet so that's quite scary, especially with my income due to drop soon) and also it's always terrifying that one day his work will just stop employing him as he's been so ill :( I couldn't cope with how upset that would make him; I'd be so angry with them as none of it is his fault. And I can't really say that stuff to him as it will just be so much extra pressure on him which he doesn't need as he is so so worried about it already :( My poor hb :|


----------



## more babies

Justme great that all your wedding stuff will be finalized on Saturday.. so exciting!! Congrats!!! Sorry to hear about you and your OH aren't feeling well. Ive just been sick with this sinus infection and boy has it been beyond miserable. I've gotten next to nothing don't lately! I hope you both get better soon to take some of that stress off you both! :hugs:

AFM My doctor just called and said my blood tests came back great and they doubled so that's a good sign so we will just wait and see how the ultrasound looks on Wednesday! Keeping my fingers crossed this all works out!! [-o&lt;


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

MoreBabies, great news about your levels doubling!!!Congrats!! Excited to hear about you seeing a nice strong heartbeat next Wednesday!! :thumbup:

JustMe, so sorry your hubby is not feeling great :hissy: Can the poor guy just catch a break already?! SUPER exciting about the wedding, congrats on getting it all finalised and I'm sure it's going to be loads of fun! And hope your cold gets better!


AFM, my mom has had a bit of a freak out that I'm not as organised as she would like me to be yet :dohh: She can be a pain but she means well, and at the end of the day I guess it means I'll get everything done well before I would if left to my own devices. And that's a good thing right? Coz I keep hearing how tired I'm going to be and not wanting to do anything close to the end. ANYWAY, I found this list which I wanted to share with you girls, before I go shopping next week. I've done lots of looking and it's the best one I've found so far. Have a look and tell me what you think?

https://www.clueless-moms-newborn-baby-action-plan.com/support-files/completenewbornchecklist.pdf

Bean's room is also being painted next week, the cot is being touched up (It's over 100 years old!! Was used for me and my siblings, AND my dad and HIS siblings, and my gran bought it second hand!!), I have the decals ready to put up when the painting is done, got the travel system and a second cot for our room (DH was raised in it) and have started our stash of Nappies (different sizes), nipple cream, gripe water, baby shampoo, baby powder and all of those little bits. So I'm feeling pretty good about everything. Doing a big shop for clothes and breast pumps and monitors next week (I got some Tax back, oh HAPPY DAY!)


----------



## nimbec

Morning ALL!!!

Gosh Plastik sounds very organised to me!! Infact i'm now panicking.....printed the list off and thought i'd get to work on it :wacko:

I'm having nursery furniture delivered today, got my pushchair/car seat but still need the base! Also remembered i need a matress ooooops! LOVE the list thankyou!!!! I've also got a family moses basket that i will use downstairs, its been used by everyone!

morebabies yay!!!!! great news on the levels and exciting times fo the scan next week - you will get to meet your lil bean.

justme gosh your poor hubby and you, what a rollercoaster ride you are on so sorry he is bad again :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Thanks for the sympathy everyone, it actually does help :)

Good news for me from tests, I passed everything! hurrah! :)

Iron levels are 13 (only 0.6 down from 12 weeks!)
And my gtt results were:
Fasting - 4.3
After 2 hours and a bottle of lucozade - 3.9

Total pass. Hurrah! :)


----------



## annio84

I'm ok girlies! The nausea has really stepped up a notch now but at least I now have a week off work. Also it turns out that a patient i've been looking after at work this week may have shingles. Not been able to get hold of midwife but not sure that it warrents any more urgent access to care. I've had chicken pox as a child so hoping i'm not likely to catch. Got my booking appt on tues anyway but will try to ring midwife on monday.

In happier/ slightly amusing news was having lovely cuddles with my friends 2 week old today and cos both mum and dad were busy i said i'd change her. Turns out it's not as easy as it looks with such a tiny baby. I've changed bigger babies before but this was harder than i thought and she proper cried. She soon settled once i finished and picked her up for more cuddles though.

hope everyone else is getting on ok.


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

It's been a while been tryint to catch up on the thread. How are you all doing? Well neausea and sickness is startint to settle a little but I want to wait a few days until I get too excited. I went to my work christmas party has a lovely mean and a little dance before going home and I was fine. I saw the midwives last week and my scan is next week so excited about that!!


----------



## nimbec

Gosh lotus time is flying by :) glad you are feeling a bit better and yay for the scan before Xmas :) 

Amnio sorry about nausea I can relate to that well :( I had hypermemesis till 16weeks YUK!! It will pass tho I promise! I'm sure you will be perfect with your little one - it's almost worse when somebody else's as you feel judged by them. 

Just me great news on test results it's about time you had some good news :)


----------



## more babies

Annio sorry to hear about MS getting worse for you! :hugs: hopefully it doesn't stick around too long

Lotus so exciting to be getting your 12 week scan! Doesn't seem like it was that long ago that you get your positive!

Justme great news about your results!!

AFM I have my scan on Wednesday to hopefully see a heartbeat. Have to admit I'm definitely nervous about it! Ive been getting hit with exhaustion around 730-8 at night to the point of not being about to keep my eyes open :haha: Also just randomly get hungry in a matter of second which is weird. Boobs are killing me and I don't ever remember them hurting this bad in past pregnancies. Oh and I've finally gotten out of the seed stage on my ticker which is nice!


----------



## more babies

My other really annoying issue right now is that although I get hungry all the time there is nothing that I want to actually eat! Obviously I do eat but I've rarely been finishing things because halfway through I'm so disgusted by it I can't finish it. I'm already kind of a picky eater and stick to certain things so this is making it really difficult


----------



## justmeinlove

Could I recommend apple pie? Got me through the nausea


----------



## annio84

Any sort of fruit that's a little tangy makes my nausea a bit better. For example just had a tin of peaches and feel much less sick.


----------



## iow_bird

try sucking on ice to help with the nausea!

Plastik: you can't have enough muslin cloths for baby. (What the hell is the corse sea salt for)?????? and I would recommend getting a few newborn nighties, they are awesome for night time bum changes! And swaddle clothes if you plan to swaddle - get a few of those as baby's make cloths messy!!

AFM, we're slowly beginning to realise that we're having a baby! I've been in complete denial, then suddenly reaslied last night that I'm nearly 32 weeks, have no hospital bag packed, bassinet & change table are both full of stuff, and I am no where near ready for this wee one to come along!! 
Ah well... when he turns up we'll be fine I'm sure, at least with a section i have afew days in a birth unit being looked after so hubby can sort anything we don't have ready yet!!
Excitingly, my Mum booked her flights today! yay!! She arrives on the 19th Jan and leaves on the 11th April, so I have her here for nearly 3 whole months! Hubby is not amused! hahaha!


----------



## more babies

Ugh I had a rough night last night. Dinner just didn't agree with me. I managed to keep it down but it was a long night. It doesn't help that I have a severe phobia of vomiting, which I know is completely ridiculous, but it makes things difficult and I'm terrified of getting hit with MS! I felt amazing during my first two pregnancies years ago and this one doesn't seem to be going that way. We'll see, I guess! I was at the store yesterday and was looking at baby stuff and I'm just dying to buy something but I'm going to hold off until I know everything is ok and this little one is definitely sticking!

Iowa I'm sure you'll get everything together in time for the baby to arrive! I think in general people are a little more relaxed after the first child. Although I will have such a big age gap with mine I'm a little afriad of starting over at the baby stage again but I'm sure it'll all come back to me! As for your mom coming I can't say my DH would be excited to have her for 3 months either! We also live less than 5 minutes away so its a completely different situation because we see them all the time! I bet it'll be nice to have her around to help and just to be able to spend the time with her!


----------



## more babies

I need to find some serious things to snack on! I feel like I'm starving all day long even after I've just finished eating. Going to buy some fruit today and give that a shot but I don't think it'll be enough. I don't ever remember being this hungry. Its unbelievable!


----------



## justmeinlove

hehehehe well if it's any help, you totally sound like I did. It was a bit scary at times, I felt like I would never manage to get full!


----------



## more babies

Yes! Even when I know my stomach is full I still feel like I'm starving! I just keep telling myself its a good sign that things are moving forward!


----------



## justmeinlove

I ate apple pie and pizza ;-) it helped


----------



## more babies

Ultrasound in 2 1/2 hours! I'm so nervous and really hope there's a heartbeat there!! DH is meeting me there since the doctors office is right down the street from his work so hopefully its all good news!


----------



## justmeinlove

Uber good luck!


----------



## nimbec

Good luck Hun!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Argh argh the FECKING heartburn!!!! Along with a much more active Boo now, it seems to be settling in as a regular feature - colour me unimpressed... :| I shall see if I can mooch a Dr tomorrow to prescribe me antacids ;)

On the good side, no more work this year for me. Which may result in lots of productivity if I can stop the burning :p


----------



## annio84

just me -poor you.

more babies - how was scan?

IOW - i can see myself being just like that. sure you'll be fine though.

i was actually sick for the first time yesterday in the middle of town - so embarrassing. also the midwife said i'm borderline ketotic so i need to try harder to eat more which is hard because i feel so sick. I also have my scan appt but it's not til jan 15th which seems ages away. i'm sure it'll come round soon enough.


----------



## iow_bird

I'm having a good day today!
I've been so fed up recently it's nice to have a good day!! It's really warm here in NZ at the moment. Only got a few bits of xmas shopping to get. The bassinett mattress I need is on sale today, so I'm going to pop out and buy that when Ben gets home. Mum e-mailed me with the link to the VIP Next sale so I get to clothes shop for Tilly online on Sunday morning :) and Ben has one more day of work until the xmas holidays! Oooh and Mum booked her flights to come and stay in Jan :) Yay!

Hope all of you are doing well!

I'm so glad its Christmas, it's going to make the next few weeks go so fast, then I have 2 weeks until Mum arrives and then 3 weeks until baby arrives! Yay!


----------



## more babies

Sorry in advance for the TMI... I didn't end up getting the ultrasound done yesterday because I ended up with horrible diarrhea so clearly wasn't going to make it through someone pushing around down there. So now I'm going today in about an hour and a half. Thought maybe I was spotting a little last night (brown again) so I'll be keeping an eye on that too.


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!! Sorry I've been MIA, went on leave last week Friday and was then away for the weekend. This week has just been mad with running around and doing stuff before we go to Namibia on Sat. Still have to read through most of the latest posts!

More, good luck today!! Plz let us know ASAP!

Iow, so glad you had a good day! I know what you meAn about Christmas, I'm going to get back from holiday and be ready for our next scan! 28 weeks!!

Well Ethan's room is painted and I love it! Will see if we get the decals up before we leave, but I doubt it. Will post a pic if we do :thumbup: Got lots of our shopping done for baby, just a few odds and ends left now, like a change mat. 

In other news, I was pretty down about my potential baby shower, since my sister and best friends who would usually organize this are both overseas. I didn't know if I should just ask someone to do it, or just leave it and not have one. I know it isn't a big deal really, but I was feeling crappy about it. Anyway, a friend of mine who has a gorgeous 3 month old girl, said I should wait to shop until my baby showers and asked when I was having mine. I told her about my sister and friends and she has kindly offered to organize it for me! Yay! No more feeling like an unloved loser. My DH probably would have organized something, but its nice to know its handled :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Can only post real quick... just got done with the ultrasound and baby is in there and has a heartbeat! The tech wasn't very friendly so I don't really know any details other then there is a baby and it has a heartbeat. She didn't even need to do an internal though because everything was easily seen from the outside so that's a plus. So I guess now I wait for the doctor to call and set up an appointment for my first real visit. I did have a little more spotting this morning when I wiped so hopefully it doesn't get worse. That's what really gets me worried.


----------



## justmeinlove

Aw, glad you're getting a baby shower. I'm not but I don't think it's something that really occurs to people in my social circle, such as it is! :)

Morebabies, I just wanted to add, there are definitely people, on this board for one, who get spotting and it's just a thing they get - but the baby is still fine. So try not to go too insane worrying - although huge hugs and I hope it does all go well.

AFM, am off to the Dr today to try and blag a heap of free antacids ;) Am also about to hit epic cleaning mode as for one our room smells horrible for some reason and for another we leave for Brighton tomorrow and I refuse to come back to a manky house! Then once the wedding and Christmas are done I shall start trying to sort out stuff for Boo! It's slightly scary when you have everything Plastik and I'm further along and barely have a clue let alone actual stuff :p


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, I just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a very happy christmas. I hope you all have lovely times with your family. And just think - this time next year there'll be another little one to share it all with!!


----------



## flamingpanda

It's the most unprepared I've ever been for Christmas, I'm just telling myself everyone will understand. Also it's funny but despite everyone telling us not to bother buying for Hadley as it's a waste (she doesn't know it's Christmas) she appears to have BY FAR the most gifts under the tree, not just from us but also all the people who told us not to waste our money lol. :D

Merry Christmas everyone, and remember to make the most of it by insisting you're eating for two. :haha: ;)


----------



## more babies

Also wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas! Dont worry Panda I think everyone will definitely understand! And me and everyone else did the same thing when my daughter was born on December 7th. She got loads of stuff and wasnt even a month old! :haha: I was on bed rest the last 3 months and I guess you could say I spent a lot of time online... shopping :blush: :haha:


----------



## nimbec

Merry Christmas everyone for tomorrow! Sorry I've not been around I have all of both sides of the familly here so it BONKERS!! Eek I'm shattered already! 

Catch up soon!


----------



## iow_bird

Hope all of you had a lovely Christmas! It was crazy here with a 2yr old realising Christmas is FUN!!! :) Wonderful day though!
 
xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.
Ours was nice, my main complaint is that I seem to have (since Sunday) reached a really broken stage of being pregnant. I am getting repeatedly woozy to the point where I had to get a member of staff to come with me round the supermarket the other day, I have no stamina and am sleeping tons, and just generally feel rubbish! I'm guessing that something in my body's physical demands has changed, and it's a case of working out what and how to deal with it - but it definitely sucks and I hope it wears off soon as I can't face another 10 weeks feeling like this!
The wedding was very nice and a lot of fun although the actual wedding at Stonehenge last year was conclusively the most meaningful part (we knew that anyway but it's nice to be able to confirm it). But fun to have it legally recognised :) I will put up some photos once we have some!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Justme I hope you get pass they woozyness I am told that pregnancy harder on the body if your jobs more physical and that makes sense. Glad you enjoyed the wedding.

I have been MIA for a while been tired and still sick from time to time though mainly if I smell something off putting or have not eaten in a while. I had my first scan last Friday it was amazing. Baby was fine has its back to us for a while. I as asked to turn on my sides a few times then back on my back with a little probing baby turned to be measured. Hearst beat and everything looks good. It was a relief. My due date now the 1st of July instead of the 4th and now I am on the wait for the movements lol.


----------



## justmeinlove

Argh! I think my morning sickness has come back! Argh! :|


----------



## annio84

Oh no just me!

Lotus - great news about your scan.

Hope everyone else has had a lovely time over christmas. 

AFM - i'm not feeling sick today which is yay! Randomly my ticker has started counting one day less than before.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hmmm, well I went to the midwife and apparently I have protein in my urine and my blood pressure is up a bit. Hmmm. Have to drop in another sample later today and got another appt next week to see what's happening.
Never before have I hoped to have a uti! ;-)


----------



## more babies

That's great about you scan Lotus!!

Annio hopefully the sick feeling stays away for you.

Justme I hope everything comes back ok for you! Keep us posted. Also glad to hear everything went well with the wedding and its now official on paper!

AFM I woke up with the most ridiculous stiff neck/upper back which is just wonderful :dohh:


----------



## justmeinlove

So how is everyone??

My results all came back normal on Monday and my BP etc is back down - Dr thinks it's just the lingering effects of the cold I had a few weeks ago :o :| So I have been told to take it easy - precisely what I have been doing for the last two weeks ;)

Back to work for me today, although I only made it in for noon as my attempt at 8am had me feeling very woozy so I headed back home rather than risk the rest of the journey. Over Christmas I appear to have reached the stage where I cannot WAIT to start maternity leave...although yes that does disconcertingly mean getting a baby too... :o


----------



## annio84

And it'll be the best thing in the world when you do. Glad all your tests came back normal justme. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 

AFM ican't believe i'm 11 weeks now. My scan is in 12 days and I can't wait to see baby. I'm off sick from work. I think I have norovirus so not going to be allowed back until saturday at the earliest. Feeling a lot better today though, I managed to keep down a slice of toast this morning. My first food in 36 hours!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Eek! Big hugs for norovirus, you poor thing! Let us know with your scan, how exciting!!


----------



## more babies

So happy about your test results justme! That's great news!

Annio how terrible about the norovirus but glad to hear you're getting better. Also looking forward to hearing about your scan!

AFM I'm just so tired. I can't for the life of me get a good nights sleep and I don't know what to do about it. I sleep alright for a couple hours then I'm just so hot that I can't sleep anymore. The temp in the house is already really low at night so its not like its even hot in here I just don't know what to do because I'm just so tired and I need sleep :sad1: Otherwise I guess I'm doing alright. Have been able to eat more and really only feel sick later in the day into night time. Still have to call to book my official first appointment with the doctor but just haven't done it yet. Oddly enough I don't feel any real rush to get in there :shrug:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Justme so glad your results were good. When are you due to go on Maternity Leave?
I worlked new yeasr Eve then back today trying to ease back in after a lovely rest lol.

Annio Nerovirus sounds horrible hope you feel better soon. Exciting about your scan though and I can't wait to hear about it.

MoreBabies I hope you get a good night sleep soon. It funny I am a person always cold so when I get hot in the winter so weird for me lol.

AFM still have days were i feel a little sick. I can't complain as it so much better. Looking forwared to going to meet DB in Miami early Feb. I am so ready for Beach and Sunshine!!


----------



## more babies

Going to Miami in Feb will be great! I'd love to get out of this freezing weather. I'm already over the cold and winter just started here! I love to be freezing cold at night because I like to sleep all snuggled up under lots of blankets. DH hates it because its so cold in the house at night which makes it even worse that I'm so hot half way through the night. I end up with just a thin sheet on and even that's too hot at times. I think I might try a fan.


----------



## justmeinlove

Ah beach and sunshine sounds Awesome!!

My maternity leave starts on 11 Feb but I'm not convinced I won't end up pulling it forward a bit! Though I will try not to!


----------



## more babies

And this annoyed me last night... DH told me I should go get checked at the doctors because I'm always so tired and not feeling well. He apparently though morning sickness was a literal term and only should happen in the mornings. And because I always felt amazing during my last two pregnancies that added to it too. I straightened him out, though! :winkwink:

Justme it'll be nice once you don't have to go to work anymore. How long does maternity leave last for you?


----------



## justmeinlove

Can have up to a year, although you don't get any money for the last 3 months.
Honestly though, I'm hoping to use this as a way of moving into the field I really want to work in (environmental charity type places) so hopefully I won't be going back at all!


----------



## more babies

Oh wow a year?! You're lucky to get more than 6 weeks around here and even more lucky if you get paid for it :haha: That'd be great if you can use it to get into doing what you really want to do though. I hope it works out for you!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

MoreBabies 6 weeks :shrug: that's seems crazy to us U.K folks. Though I remember my Friend in Miami saying she got 12 weeks. I guess we should be glad for whatever time me get!!

Justme I say go for your dreams. I will def take 9 months as don't think we can afford the extra 3 months unpaid. However I will be also taking the oppotunity to build my Doula and Pregnancy yoga business as I only want to come back 3 days if possible. Do my buisiness more on the side!!


----------



## more babies

Yeah when I was pregnant with my second the job I was working at only gave 6 weeks unpaid maternity leave. I ended up on bedrest then ended up being a stay at home mom so I never got to that point but my friend who also just had a baby the other day also only gets 6 weeks unpaid leave. I think I've read also that your DH's also get paternity leave?? That's a rare thing over here. My DH had to go back to work the next day :( Having done both I think 6 weeks is just way too short!

That's great though to be able to also have time to build you business! Definitely take advantage of the time! :thumbup:


----------



## annio84

We're so lucky here. I can imagine it being awful to leave your baby at 6 weeks old. I'm stressing about not starting my 9 months off too soon because I want as much time as possible with my baby but then a busy stroke ward is no place for a heavily pregnant woman as I have told several of my colleagues in the past. My hubby also gets two weeks paternity leave and will have 2 weeks annual leave too so that we can have four weeks together with our new baby.

Feeling much better today. I just had 3 jacket potatoes for my lunch. That and toast are basically the only thing I want to eat even now that the worst of the norovirus is over. I just need to get myself to drink a bit better now because if I had a patient peeing the way I currently am (sorry tmi) they'd get a stern warning that if they hadn't finished their water jug in the next hour or so i'd be starting a drip!! Strangely though my body seems happy to accept toast and potatoes but not any liquids. Think I'm going to try some lucozade.


----------



## more babies

Annio glad to here you finally feeling better! Definitely try to keep up on the liquids though :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Ugh at times I am absolutely terrified of having another baby! I feel like that sounds crazy considering I already have two kids and even being young never felt like this while pregnant with the other two. I'm telling you its to the point at time where it actually gives me anxiety. Then after a minor panic attack I just feel bad for being so scared. Its not like this all the time but randomly it hits me and I'm suddenly terrified at the thought of having a baby! I know I sound crazy :wacko: hopefully its just hormones or something :dohh:


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, seeing the doctor in just over half an hour because my abdomen, chest and back are covered in a rash. Really hope it's not going to be anything that will hurt baby.


----------



## more babies

Good luck annio!! Let us know how it goes!! :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

good luck hun - fx for you xx


----------



## flamingpanda

Good luck, hope everything is ok.


----------



## iow_bird

hi ladies, I feel like I'm just lurking on here at the moment.
This end of pregnancy isn't going great here. I'm getting nearly constant braxton hicks which are painful. Seen the hospital and they've said to expect baby anytime now. I'd kinda like him to hold on just a few weeks more as he still has a bit of cooking left to do! So over being uncomfy, unable to move about and in pain though. 
Got my section booked on the 7th Feb :) So at least there is an end in sight now.
Hope everyone else is doing well.
xxxx


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

So sorry I have been MIA for so long. Had a fabulous holiday with the family and now trying to get back into the swing of things! Still need to do a thread catch-up, so bear with me :haha:

Went for my 28 week scan today and little Ethan is doing great! He weighs about 1.3kg and is no longer breach, which is a good thing apparently. Although it does mean that my ribs are being kicked to pieces, ouch!! :rofl: Dr. says little guy is in 'ready to go' position, but I hope he hangs in there for a while longer!!! :haha:

We didn't get any good pictures, unfortunately. No pictures at all in fact. He is facing my spine, which makes things difficult, and to make it even more difficult there was a lot of umbilical cord hiding his face. Anyway, I'm just glad to know he's still doing well!

From now on, we'll be going in for checks every two weeks, so no long waits between scans anymore!! YAYNESS!!

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## justmeinlove

Yay! You're back! :-D missed you!

Hope everyone is doing ok today, esp you iow bird! Unnervingly aren't I next in line after you??!

Am currently trying to find out if I can do less work hours without consequences, am just so tired!!


----------



## more babies

Annio how did things turn out at the doctors with the rash?? Hope everything is ok!! :hugs:

Plastik what a great update! Too bad no scan pics but definitely a good thing that he's turned himself around. Hopefully for the next scan he shows his face! :haha:

AFM I go for my first official appointment today. Hopefully they'll say when my next scan is though so I have something to look forward to!


----------



## iow_bird

Justme: Yup, your turn after me!!

I'm sat here at 5 in the morning wondering if I just wet the bed or my water's leaked! :( I don't want to wake my midwife up if I just lost control of my bladder!

Isn't pregnancy just the most glamourous thing!


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I think it's more than reasonable to contact them and enquire...!

I gather amniotic fluid is sweet whereas pee is...well, pee ;-) have you tried smelling it?! Hugs!!!


----------



## more babies

I had my first appointment today. Nothing exciting happened. Got blood work done and chatted a bunch with the doctor. She did say however that at my 6 week scan the baby's heart beat was a little on the slow side and even though she thinks everything is fine she is sending me for an ultrasound tomorrow just to make sure. The possible "what if" is making me a little nervous about it. Then once I hit 12 weeks I will be put into the "high risk" group and my 12 week, 18 week and every other scan will have to be done at the hospital. DH is not happy about this since the regular doctors office is right down the street from his work so he can very easily come to scans with me. Although being high risk I will get lists of scans so that's a plus. I have to be put in the high risk group because of my last pregnancy because I ended up on bed rest at 6 months due to early contractions and also had a short cervix. As long as the little one is healthy I'm up for whatever. I'll feel a lot better after the scan tomorrow though as long as everything looks good! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## more babies

Had my scan today.. and am definitely feeling much better about things. HR is 166 and the little one is measuring 3 days ahead at 9w6d. There was also lots of movement. I've attached a picture although I wish she printed out the pictures she took toward the end because they looked so much better and more defined and slightly less blob-ish. :haha: Next scan will be around 12 weeks.. still waiting for a date though. But I feel like I can at least relax a little more now!
 



Attached Files:







2013-01-10_12-28-34_104.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## justmeinlove

Awwww yay! :-D how cool!!!!


----------



## annio84

Sorry ladies - back on night shifts yet again and feeling awful! The rash turns out to be urticaria - either allergy or an after effect of the cold i've had. Very itchy and annoying and apparently all antihistanmine manufacturers reccomend avoiding them in pregnancy. She also sent me to have my chicken pox immunity checked because I came into contact with shingles the other week.

IOW - was it amniotic fluid? 

More babies - yay for scan, glad little one is ok.

Plastik - good to see you back and glad you had a nice holiday.


I get my first scan on tuesday and I'm so excited. I can't believe i'm already 12 weeks and I'm just so anxious to see my little baby is ok. Everyone keeps teasing me I'm having twins 'cause my hubby is a twin and his father was also a twin.


----------



## more babies

Really? The list my doctor gave me has antihistamines on it that they say are safe to take. Good luck at your scan!! So exciting!


----------



## plastikpony

MoreBabies, that is a gorgeous pic! Congrats,much must be so happy!!

Annio, scan tomorrow!, are you excited? What time is it?

JustMe, how's all the organizing going? Have you packed your hospital bag yet? Everyone keeps scaring me telling me I have to pack it NOW because 'what if he comes early?'. I guess I've been chilled about it coz we live 10 min from the hospital, so anything I need I can send DH to fetch. Also, hospital provides us with everything we need for baby, including clothes!! So we only need to take a going home outfit for Ethan. Plus I have no idea what to put in the bag. I've seen a few lists and its just overwhelming!

W started on the wall decals last night, but still have to finish and put the curtains up. Curtains should be quick, and we've done 2 of 6 trees on the wall, so hopefully will be done this week. Although that was my plan for the weekend! :shy:


----------



## annio84

I'm so excited I might burst. Can't wait to see my baby and prove to everyone teasing me about twins that it definitely is only one baby!!

So exciting for you Plastik you seem to be getting organised.

More babies, when I spoke to the doctor she said there is no evidence of harm from antihistamines but there has been insufficient research to be certain so most manufacturers advise to avoid them so they won't prescribe it. I wouldn't have taken them anyway I think and the itching has eased off now so it's all good.


----------



## justmeinlove

plastikpony said:


> JustMe, how's all the organizing going? Have you packed your hospital bag yet? Everyone keeps scaring me telling me I have to pack it NOW because 'what if he comes early?'. I guess I've been chilled about it coz we live 10 min from the hospital, so anything I need I can send DH to fetch. Also, hospital provides us with everything we need for baby, including clothes!! So we only need to take a going home outfit for Ethan. Plus I have no idea what to put in the bag. I've seen a few lists and its just overwhelming!
> 
> W started on the wall decals last night, but still have to finish and put the curtains up. Curtains should be quick, and we've done 2 of 6 trees on the wall, so hopefully will be done this week. Although that was my plan for the weekend! :shy:

Gosh you are so so much more organised than me :) Bag is not remotely packed, in fact in all honesty I don't have a bag or most of the stuff to put in it :p I do think the lists out there mostly seem incredibly over the top!

As for wall decals, again! Boo doesn't get a room to herself, Boo gets a crib next to our bed and once the crib starts to get a bit small we'll be back on freecycle trying to find someone giving away a cot :) Well, ideally a cot bed. Or a second hand shop for around £50, that sort of thing :)

We've got some baby clothes (although not equal amounts of newborn and 0-3!), 2 packs of nappies (though am tempted to take one back as apparently pampers smell really chemically when wet), we're being given some reusable ones and we have some towels. Everything else is to do :p

I've been signed off from work for 2 weeks and am currently sitting here feeling like I am skivving :p Got signed off for exhaustion, mostly as my work refused totally to compromise and let me work reduced hours on normal pay for a few weeks (something I suspect may be illegal of them...) so my Dr got annoyed and just signed me off for 2 weeks (meaning they HAVE to pay me properly) :p


Annio, glad to hear the itching has worn off!


----------



## plastikpony

Geeze, JustMe, how rude of your work!! I like the sound of your doctor though!!! :thumbup: If you were closer to me I would happily give you one of our cots! We seem to have them coming out of our ears! Sadly, I think shipping a cot from South Africa to you might be more expensive than actually buying a new one :haha:

I can't remember if you said you were having a baby shower or not? If you are you'll probably get tonnes of clothes for baby then. We have quite a bit, but I've been told I'm not allowed to buy anything else until such time as we've had our shower.

Is anyone feeling uncomfotable yet? I find doing up my shoes a bit hard now, and often get some help when getting up off of our couch or out of bed in the mornings. I can do it on my own, but its easier to ask DH for a hand :haha:


----------



## more babies

Wow plastik you're getting so close to meeting your little boy! That's so exciting!!

Annio can't wait to see pictures from your scan! Glad to hear the itching isn't as bad anymore.

With DD2 I had a horrible flare of eczema for about 6 months of the pregnancy and was covered from neck to feet. It was horrible! I'm really hoping it doesn't happen this time and have been really good about staying on top of lotion and whatnot and so far I haven't even got my usual few spots that I normally get in the winter time so fingers crossed!

I'm looking forward to this pregnancy feeling more real. A bump and some movement will be very welcome and comforting things when they come!


----------



## more babies

I don't thing our little one will be starting off with his/her own room either. We want to add a garage with a master bedroom above it at some point in the next 1-2 years so we will probably be sharing a room until then and then shuffle around the kids bedrooms.

I don't think I was ever very prepared with hospital bags and all that for either of my kids. I recall having DH go home to get things for me :haha:


----------



## annio84

Had my scan was amazing!! I think I half expected her to tell me i was imagining things but there it was with a lovely little heart bit. Was face down and head tilted down at first then she tipped the bed up and it did a great big jump and flipped over! Hubby's face was the best thing ever! He looked totally in awe and like all his birthdays had come at once!! Will try and post a pic later!


----------



## justmeinlove

Annio, I'm glad your scan went well :)

Am trying to get some shopping done. My parents have been lovely and given us money for a crib mattress and also the sling we want to get (a kari me, they seem really cool!) :) Am now stuck on line trying to research baby products that aren't tested on animals - oh gods, how dull I find internet searches... :\


----------



## plastikpony

Hope your find what you want JustMe!! So nice of them to give you some money!! My folks are also SUPER keen on buying stuff for us, actually makes me feel bad sometimes...

Annio, so glad your scan went well! Exciting isn't it?would love to see a pic when u have a chance!

More, my bump only really came in at 18 weeks, but I do love having it :haha:

Well we have ANOTHER scan this week, this time it's the free one the hospital offers, I think it's 4D, I'm quite excited! It's tomorrow and we have to take an empty memory stick with us. Also, I've booked for our antenatal classes, I'll be 34 weeks when we go!and only 9 weeks until I take my maternity leave! We are only entitled to 4 months here, and sadly it's unpaid, but I do get to claim UIF. That only covers a quarter of my salary though :cry: It'll be tough, but I'm determined to spend as much time with my LO as possible!

How are all of you ladies doing?


----------



## more babies

Annio how great about your scan! Would also love to see a picture!!

Justme good luck shopping around. Hopefully you are able to find everything you want. I can't wait to actually start buying things.

Plastik good luck at your next scan! Im sure you'll get some great pictures! Unpaid maternity leave is hard but hopefully you are able to spend the whole 4 months with your little one!

AFM I've been sick with another horrible sinus infection and I've been absolutely miserable. Have hardly slept at all in the past week. :sad1: I think if I could just get some sleep it wouldn't be so bad. But I finally got the date of my next scan so we will be going in on February 1st and going by the last scan I should be right at 13 weeks. So something to look forward to!


----------



## flamingpanda

Hello everyone, can't believe how far along some of you guys are now, not long to go!

One thing about having a baby is you realise there was a lot of stuff you bought that you will never use/need and a lot of things you never bought that you really could do with! Trouble is it's hard to say in advance what will work for what babies. For example we bought loads of blankets and sheets for both the moses basket and cot and as it turns out, she hates blankets. She just boots them off and has done since two weeks old. Instead she has to sleep in sleeping bags. We're just now going through everything she is done with (moses basket) or that never got used (the moby wrap I bought and some cloth nappies) and having a good clear out. Hoping by selling some items I'll be able to afford some things we need. So don't worry if you feel you don't have everything, sometimes (as I've learned) it's just better to wait a bit. :dohh:

Also I thought I'd pop by with some new pictures, can't believe she'll be 10 weeks old on Sunday, time flies. Is it wrong I already want another? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130115_131418.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130117_162542.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130115_221428.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20130117_162827.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## more babies

Ohhhhh panda she is absolutely perfect!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - am here to joint you if that's ok? And not as a stalker this time!!
Have been on the not testing early TTC thread for a few months now and 2 days ago very unexpectedly got my first :bfp:! :happydance:
For those of you that know me - the full story's for why I tested is on the other thread 

For those that don't the basics are that I'm 31 with endo and have had a weird condition where my ovaries themselves are ok but they 'throw off' mildly cancerous tumours into my abdomen every so often.
After 11 months TTC with no success my gynae told me it was unlikely that I was ovulating and referred me to the FS. Well I got letter from the FS on Tues and found out I was pregnant on Weds! 

Eeeek - very early days still so am quite nervous. Having quite a lot of odd pains all over down there and quite often brown CM on tissue paper (sorry TMI) - but am I right in thinking that's all normal? Off to the doctors on Monday as well to double check.

Also am a bit concerned as because we had been given up TTC in the 2 weeks before my BFP I went skiing in France, ate the world of soft cheese and drank unknown quantities of alcohol :blush: Oh well, I suppose I'm not the only one to have done it when they didn't know....

Can't wait to share this journey with you all, hoping my little poppy seed is snuggling in tight down there - if the size of my bbs is anything to go by then my hormones have definitely kicked in!

Hope everyone else's preganancies are going well. Panda - she is GORGEOUS! I'd want a million more if my first one was like her!!!

:flower:


----------



## plastikpony

CONGRATULATIONS baby1!! That is great news, you must be so unbelievably thrilled! I wouldn't worry too much about the alcohol and cheese etc. I have a friend who has the most gorgous 4 month old baby girl, she got pregnant before christmas and only found out after new year, and did copious amounts of partying and drinking and not eating well and her little girl is perfect! In fact, she would have at least 2 or 3 glasses of wine a week while pregnant, and has had no side effects, so Im sure you'll be just fine! My bbs absolutely killed me for the whole first trimester!! Now they are just large, but not sore anymore :holly:

Well we went for our free scan at the hospital this morning, and what a horrible dissapointment. I think I'm spoiled because I get a scan every time I go to my Gynae (which is often! Every two weeks again now until I'm due, and maybe even every week closer to the time) and he does the scans himself and makes it look so easy.
Well this technician was completely useless. I wanted to tell her how to do it coz I'm sure I knew more than she did. She tried to tell me his head was just under my ribs when I KNOW that he is head down and facing my spine. That was last week and he definitely hasn't turned around. Anyway, my DH gently told her that his head wasn't where she thought it was and she then got it right when I pointed out where I thought it was. But we didn't get any pics, eventually she managed to get the sound working and we heard the heartbeat, but I'm sad we didn't get any nice pictures. Maybe I'll ask my gynae next week Thursday when I see him if he can print a pic or two for me.

On a lighter note, we finished putting up the decals in his room!! This weekend we'll put the curtains up and then we just waiting for the crib and I'll buy the last bits and pieces after our baby shower! I've falled in love with a Stokke Changing Station which was a bit mistake coz it's SO expensive! I want to see if I can have it replicated :rofl:

Here's a pic of his walls, what do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







Bean's Room.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## more babies

Baby1 so great to have you over here! And congrats again!! I'm just so happy for you! :happydance:

Plastik that's unfortunate about your scan but like you said you luckily have scans all the time so that makes it a little better but hopefully you can still get a picture from you doctor. Love what you've done for you little boys room!

I'm anxiously waiting for my next scan in 2 weeks and I just got the date for the scan after that and I'll be around 18 weeks so will hopefully be able to find out the gender. That one is March 11th which seems so far away! No going to lie with two girls we are hoping for a boy but of course will still be happy either way!


----------



## justmeinlove

plastikpony said:


> Geeze, JustMe, how rude of your work!! I like the sound of your doctor though!!! :thumbup: If you were closer to me I would happily give you one of our cots! We seem to have them coming out of our ears! Sadly, I think shipping a cot from South Africa to you might be more expensive than actually buying a new one :haha:
> 
> I can't remember if you said you were having a baby shower or not? If you are you'll probably get tonnes of clothes for baby then. We have quite a bit, but I've been told I'm not allowed to buy anything else until such time as we've had our shower.
> 
> Is anyone feeling uncomfotable yet? I find doing up my shoes a bit hard now, and often get some help when getting up off of our couch or out of bed in the mornings. I can do it on my own, but its easier to ask DH for a hand :haha:

Aw thanks Plastik, that's so lovely of you :)
As for baby shower, no, I don't think my family/friends are the sort to do that sort of thing :p (although friends have given us quite a lot of stuff they're done with and my best friend keeps buying the baby stuff) :)

Am sorry your scan didn't turn out as well as you had hoped. But I do like reading about all of your baby stuff, it's so nice that you're at this big stage now, especially as I am always reminded of you grumbling about your breasts hurting and how you couldn't POSSIBLY be pregnant ;)

We bought this yesterday with the money we were given:
https://www.kari-me.com/shop/details/25/1002/baby-carriers/kari-me-baby-wrap/kari-me-smart.html
Am really excited about having a sling and SO glad we're not going with a pram!

Quite a ton of snow here at the moment! Which is lovely :) Though am a bit sad as haven't been out in it yet :( and also I apparently have hormones which meant I cried when my hb headed off it by himself to work today :(


----------



## iow_bird

hello ladies!!

All good here. Turned out my waters leaked and resealed (So I didn't pee the bed ) baby is still inside, but I'm so ready for him to come out now!!!! Mum has just landed at Auckland Airport, she's staying for 3 months! Yay!

Justme: Are you not getting a pram at all???? I love my slings, but I couldn't be without my pram either!! 

Panda: Your little one is soooo gorgeous! Has made me very clucky! Can't wait to be snuggling my little boy now!

Baby1: Congratulations!!! The same thing happened to me with DD, had all the forms to go for fertility tests next cycle.... didn't get a next cycle, got a BFP instead!! 

PlastiK: sorry your scan was a bit pants! But lucky you getting so many of them! I would be very worried if the scan tech thought baby's head was where his bum is.... give a whole new meaning to not knowing your arse from your elbow eh! Love what you've done with the nursery, so cute! Wish I had a nursery to do this time, but baby Shrimpy will be in our room for the first 6 months and then sharing with his big sister.

Morebabies: Yay for scan date! It'll be here before you know it!

Hope all you UK ladies are enjoying the snow! It's really warm here... I could do with a bit of snow!!

Take care
Love KAtie

xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Iow, no, no pram, I really don't like them. And the snow is nice  but being in new Zealand would be awesome too! 

Plastik, did I say I liked your nursery walls? I do! It's a very nice design and also lovely colours


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies, 
Glad your all well. It's been a while and with working full time and all things seem so busy right now. I had the home birth midwife come round last week and she went though all with us. My parter joined us on face time lol. We also got to hear the babies heartbeat which was amazing. I am really missing my DB now but will see him in 2 and a half weeks as I am all booked for my Miami trip. As it is snowing in London and freezing I am about ready to go lol.
Sickness completely seems to have gone though smells can still get to me so enjoying it all. I am sure I felt some flutters this week but more will be revealed in the coming weeks I am sure.
X


----------



## Noo

Hi Guys :)

I was naughty and tested a little early yesterday but got my :bfp: AF shouldn't have been due till today so not too early! I just suddenly had a feeling and felt rough! Tested again today and it's much darker so feeling more confident about this pregnancy.

I'll take some time to catch up on this thread a little later this evening but thought I'd say hi :)


----------



## iow_bird

Justme: I'm not keen on them either.... but they are a godsend as baby gets older! We have one that faces us, so she isn't being pushed out into the world. We got it cos we used to walk the dog on massive walks and missed Tilly cos she was facing the other way to us!! Its a bit too hot to be carrying an older baby in the summer here though! I have a wrap a lot like the one you've got and it's awesome. I'm suprised it says it goes up to 3yrs though, my toddler wouldn't go in ours anymore. Strechy wraps are a bit iffy once baby gets a bit bigger. I took DD in mine back to the UK when she had just turned a year old and I wouldn't really use it again after that. 
Have you seen the Manduca carriers or the Ergos? If you're going to be carrying baby in a carrier a lot those are the best ones to have. Woven wraps are awesome too, but a bit fiddly. My favourite was my ringsling, used it soooo much! I bought a set of rings from slingrings.com and made my own. There are some great instructions online. 

Oooh, that turned into a really long message! Sorry!!!


Noo: Congratulations!!!!! Yay for the new BFPs in our group!!! xxx


----------



## flamingpanda

Welcome all the new peeps! Congrats on your :bfp:!

We had a Moby wrap for Hadley and as much as I love it, she hates it. Screams something rotten when she's put in it. We're going to sell it as she's getting a little too big for it anyway and would probably be better with a carrier by the time we get around to using it again, I think she might prefer a little freedom to move. So we're looking at a Rose & Rebellion (https://www.roseandrebellion.com/). We'll give it another go when the weather is a bit more reasonable. She's just very willful. I go to a new mum's group on Wednesdays and everyone else's babies seem really docile. Hadley however fusses and moans because it's not what she considers to be our routine. That said I wouldn't change her for the world, she seems to have such a funny personality already. For the record she hates her pram too but it's easier to put up with when she isn't strapped to me! :D :haha:

Plastik - LOVE the nursery walls. Looks absolutely fab! We went for a woodland theme but we couldn't paint our walls (we rent :() but love what you've done. I'll attach a pic of our room.

Also - everyone please be careful in this weather. I managed to fall over without snow when I was pregnant so it's easy done when you get a little bigger! Take care and wrap up warm!
 



Attached Files:







hadleysroom.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## justmeinlove

Re snow, can I heartily recommend shoe snow chains!!!


----------



## Noo

I feel really stupid asking this as a midwife - But at what point (UK) am I supposed to contact a midwife for booking? During my training and when I had my son it was around 8-10 weeks but I've been told by a few people they've been in for a meet n greet at 5-6 weeks. I work on Delivery Suite so I've NO idea what current community midwifery entails anymore!


----------



## Jaynie82

Hi ladies! Hope u don't mind me coming across! Got my bfp on sat and think I am 4+4 so still really early. Fingers crossed all will be ok. Calling the doc in the morning to make an appointment and secretly hoping for a snow day tomorro!
Need to get up to speed with everyone's stories managed to read the first 16 pages but bear with me!


----------



## Noo

Jaynie82 said:


> Hi ladies! Hope u don't mind me coming across! Got my bfp on sat and think I am 4+4 so still really early. Fingers crossed all will be ok. Calling the doc in the morning to make an appointment and secretly hoping for a snow day tomorro!
> Need to get up to speed with everyone's stories managed to read the first 16 pages but bear with me!

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats Jaynie! :happydance:


----------



## baby1wanted

Plastik and Panda I LOVE your nurseries! May have to pinch some ideas off you when the time comes! 
Lotus wow I can't believe how far along you are already! Hoping it's all going well for you. 
Thanks to everyone for the welcome and welcome to Noo and Jaynie, excited that there's a few of us at the same stage 

I'm getting a bit worried as my cramping is really ramping up - feeling it on and off all day and panicking that I'm going to start bleeding any minute, did anyone else have the same in the early stages?


----------



## flamingpanda

Yes, in fact I would say most of my 1st tri experience was me thinking I was going to get my period at any point. I did actually have a little bleed at 6 weeks but I was told it's quite normal and scanned fine. So unless you bleed and it's heavy don't worry too much. Your body's just going through lots of changes preparing for LO. :) Those pains did ease around the time I moved to 2nd tri.


----------



## Noo

Are you guys giving the Dr/Midwife your LMP for dating or are you giving them your dates based on ovulation/conception from your charting? With longer cycles there is an almost weeks difference in my EDD between LMP date and ovulation date (25th September V 1st October - The latter of the two being correct)


----------



## plastikpony

WELCOME Jaynie and Noo!!! So awesome to have some new faces around, it's really exciting! :thumbup:

Panda, did I ever tell you that you have made the most BEAUTIFUL little girl! Wow!! Congratulations!!!

JustMe, you are so brave to go about all this without a stroller! I'm sure you'll make it look easier than the rest of us would :haha: I'm really glad I've got my nice big stroller even if it's just for the packing space. I can't seem to leave the house without a WHOLE lotta stuff going with me :dohh:

Iow, great advice on the carriers!!

AFM, had a really nice chilled weekend. It was rainy and miserable here, so couldn't do anything with my horse, but we had quite a productive time at home! We are lowering curtain rails upstairs ( I don't know WHAT the previous owners were thinking, but the curtiains in every single room upstairs are a different height, and NONE of them are standard! :devil: ) Also, the duck-egg blue curtians I bought for Ethan's room just let in way too much light for my liking, so they are going into the 3rd spare room and Ethan is getting hand-me down brown ones. They still look good and are fabulous black-out curtains. I'll just have to brighten up the space with bedding and some other bits and pieces. It actually looks very nice, just very brown at the moment :dohh: We also went to Baby City and put together a registry for my baby shower (I still have no idea when it is, going to be a suprise apparently). So that's done. I'm not really comfortable with 'telling' people what to buy me, since I would be thrilled with just a party anyway, but apparently I have to. I just made it clear to DH and my friend who is organising it that NOBODY is expected to bring gifts. And if they want to, it definitely doesn't HAVE to be on the registry. She just said it makes life easier for the people who don't already have an idea of what to get us. :shrug:

Wow, that was long! Sorry ladies!! How is everyone feeling? JustMe, have you noticed a difference in your LO's movements?


----------



## justmeinlove

Typing on phone so short reply. When you say difference, in what sense? 

Re stroller, I try to take practically nothing when we go out, so maybe it's why I like the sling idea 

Should we have a group in the baby club section once there's at least two of us? I think it would be nice!

Welcome to everyone who must have joined the testing group after I left? And congrats!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh btw I don't know if it's true but someone suggested avoiding black out curtains to me cos thrn the baby won't sleep in lighter rooms...


----------



## plastikpony

I'd also heard that about the black-out curtains, but I figure I can just leave a crack open to let in as much light as I want. That way at least I'm controlling the curtains instead of the curtains controlling me. Ok, that just sounded weird when I typed it, but it totally made sense to me :rofl:

I mean like instead of kicks and twitches, I can actually feel that space is getting a little low in there. Sometimes I just feel pokes and scrapes now, and was wondering if you get the same? Still quite strong movements, just... different. :shrug:

I think the baby club group idea is absolutely brilliant!!!

Baby1, thanks for the compliments on the nursery!! I must say, I'm pretty thrilled with it :happydance:


----------



## flamingpanda

When you have a baby you won't be able to travel light anymore. :D I was amazed at how we managed to fill the car full of stuff for New Years Eve, we were only staying with my parents for one night! I couldn't believe a person so small required so much stuff! You end up packing crazy things, like we have to take her turtle night light if we go somewhere for the night. She won't sleep without it

Although one tip, if you're thinking of using the sling often I would invest in a backpack or a changing bag that can be carried on the back. You'll want both hands free for the baby. But you'll need space to take nappies, wipes, cream, changes of clothes in case of poo explosions etc... I've got my eye on a babymel one but we never seem to have the money for it.

No idea on the blackout curtains but I do know that my friend had to have them put up in her nursery as her toddler wouldn't nap through the day otherwise. Hadley sleeps through the day in her swing but she can get very ratty on an evening unless she's put in her room. Although I think Hadley is a strange baby as she sleep through the night pretty much. :wacko: 

Plastik - Thank you. We love her so much. I honestly don't want to go back to work. I just want to stay home and have a house full of kids! :D


----------



## flamingpanda

Noo said:


> Are you guys giving the Dr/Midwife your LMP for dating or are you giving them your dates based on ovulation/conception from your charting? With longer cycles there is an almost weeks difference in my EDD between LMP date and ovulation date (25th September V 1st October - The latter of the two being correct)

My doctor wanted to work it from the date of my last period. I was always certain their dates were wrong. In the end it didn't matter too much as I went 2 weeks over and was induced. :shrug: Being overdue really sucked but I tried to tell myself I wasn't really and their dates were off lol.


----------



## more babies

baby1wanted said:


> I'm getting a bit worried as my cramping is really ramping up - feeling it on and off all day and panicking that I'm going to start bleeding any minute, did anyone else have the same in the early stages?




flamingpanda said:


> Yes, in fact I would say most of my 1st tri experience was me thinking I was going to get my period at any point. I did actually have a little bleed at 6 weeks but I was told it's quite normal and scanned fine. So unless you bleed and it's heavy don't worry too much. Your body's just going through lots of changes preparing for LO. :) Those pains did ease around the time I moved to 2nd tri.

I would definitely say the same. Especially in those first few weeks around when AF would be due. I felt like my period would be starting any minute for a couple weeks!


----------



## more babies

Also just wanted to say I'm loving having so many people over in this thread!! Welcome all!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Backpack, absolutely on the must buy list, I like them better than side bags anyway 

Movement. It's sort of getting more violent in that any kicks really make me jump and that I can see my tummy moving around through clothes!! My tummy now just moves around a ton, I can really tell Something is doing the moving rather than I just have a funny feeling


----------



## Jaynie82

So my wish was granted last night as we woke up to even more snow! So sitting up on the love seat with my laptop, the heat on and wrapped in DH's dressing gown. If only he could see me now!!
Called the doc this morning to book in some time with her. She has been amazing and you know when you just click with someone you don't want to see another doc. Turns out they had an appointment for just before lunch time! Anyway she gave me a pee pot and of course i couldn't pee on demand! I'd just went before I had walked down to the surgery. Again she was lovely got me a glass off water and seen her next patient until i was ready. She confirmed the test and gave me the all clear for any water infections which is great news. I then booked my first appointment with the midwife on the 4th Feb. Will be a couple of days shy of 7 weeks so they may call and push it back a week or two. She dated me a couple of days earlier than i had worked out but thats ok.

Noo and Baby have you told anyone else your news? We have decided to keep it our little secret for the time being. Its hard to keep secrets as i am incredibly close to my mum, sister, SIL and my bestie. Its something i want to tell them face to face as well. Seeing my parents and sister just under 2 weeks and i know we are still very high risk but i am planning on telling them then. Trying to avoid talking to them until then as i'm scared i will just come out with it! 

Trying to take one day at a time and now think too far in advance.....

Anyone else on a snow day???


----------



## Noo

flamingpanda said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Are you guys giving the Dr/Midwife your LMP for dating or are you giving them your dates based on ovulation/conception from your charting? With longer cycles there is an almost weeks difference in my EDD between LMP date and ovulation date (25th September V 1st October - The latter of the two being correct)
> 
> My doctor wanted to work it from the date of my last period. I was always certain their dates were wrong. In the end it didn't matter too much as I went 2 weeks over and was induced. :shrug: Being overdue really sucked but I tried to tell myself I wasn't really and their dates were off lol.Click to expand...

I think mine would too which would bring my EDD forward to 25th September but surely the dating scan would put you back to your proper dates again? xx

I'm starting to panic my car is going to be too small for a little person! I know I have AGES yet but I only got it in November so can't change it for at least 2 years and don't think I'd even get a pushchair in it without leaving my other child at home. Oops. Bad choice, Noo!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks guys  Saw my GP yesterday and spoke to our community midwife and they reassured me also! 
Noo I'm in same position - by LMP I'm 6 weeks today but you can see by my ticker I think I'm further back than that. I'm happy to let them go with 6 weeks so I get my 12 week scan a few days earlier then they can but me back at that point!
I have the same car problem - drive a clio! We were talking about changing it but now baby is on the way finances have changed significantly!
Is anyone else still testing? I am every other day or so just so I don't think I'm making everything up in my head!!! :rofl:
HOpe everyone has a good day :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies welcome to you all!!! I tested for weeks hehe I was in disbelief and panicking about hcg levels but all was perfect!! Also I was told if you test past 8 weeks they can come back neg as too much hcg in system for them to cope with - I didn't test the theory lol! 

A back pack is a great idea - thank you!!

Just me I'm the same my whole belly moves now and I get some very strong kicks usually downwards that hurt! I love watching my stomach squirl about its such an amazing thing!! 

Flamingpanda I can imagine you had a car full but worth all the effort so your little bundle had everything! Luckily we have a huge boot that I'm guessing maybe full most of the time lol so glad to hear you are all well!!

Hope everyone is ok? Sorry I've been quiet its been bonkers around here!!!


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Noo I'm in same position - by LMP I'm 6 weeks today but you can see by my ticker I think I'm further back than that. I'm happy to let them go with 6 weeks so I get my 12 week scan a few days earlier then they can but me back at that point!
> I have the same car problem - drive a clio! We were talking about changing it but now baby is on the way finances have changed significantly!
> Is anyone else still testing? I am every other day or so just so I don't think I'm making everything up in my head!!! :rofl:
> HOpe everyone has a good day :flower:

I bought a new Mini in November. The boot is tiny so I'd only get a Quinny Zapp in it and I want a Silver Cross if I get the that position. Though hubby did point out we're NEVER all in the car together and if we were for any reason I could get a roof box for the pram. Feel a bit better about it now. Can't swap my car for 2 years really as I'd instantly lose around £3k


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!!

Backpack definitely a great idea!! My medical aid actually sent me a Caboodle Bag backpack with a wholel lot of goodies in it, including a portable changing mat, so that will definitely come in handy!!

Nimbec, I also love watching my belly dance! I do it everyday when I get home from work, lie down and just stare at my tummy and fell LO move. Such a peacful and amazing time to spend alone with my little boy!

Well I have another scan tomorrow with my Gynae. I'm hoping the little one plays along and shows us his face!!! I want a face pic REALLY badly!! My MIL is coming along and so is my BIL and his wife who are visiting from Germany. Should be fun trying to fit that many people into the tiny room where I have the scan! :rofl:


----------



## Noo

I've just made my appt with my GP - 4th February! My LMP I'll be 6 weeks and 6 days pregnant (though exactly 6 weeks by my dates) and then I'll go on to be referred for Midwife booking. Do you think my GP will think that this appt is too late? I'm happy with it as I know what to eat and drink etc but I'm not sure if the midwife will then feel stressed to squeeze me in for booking and think I'll have left it too late as I'll be at least 9/10 weeks probably by the time the referral gets to the hospital for scan.


----------



## justmeinlove

Aw Plastik, you're so good at this being pregnant lark :) I'm quite envious :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Is anyone going to use cloth nappies? We got some and they save you an absolute fortune! They're very cute looking too. 

It's a bit blurry but I've attached a pic of Hadley in one. :)
 



Attached Files:







903_10151457259246019_2139796423_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Noo

I like the idea of cloth nappies but not sure whether I'd get them or not. DH has always been a bit "Eww" about them. How effective are they?


----------



## baby1wanted

Oooh Panda - DH and I are very keen on trying cloth nappies - tell me all about it! Brands, how many you need etc we'd love to know!
:flower:


----------



## flamingpanda

I bought loads of them when I was pregnant. We'd read about how cost effective they are (the estimate is that using cloth you will save £800) and so it seemed like a no brainer. However when I got home from the hospital we had so much going on that I kind of halfheartedly tried them one day and couldn't get on with them. I think I just had so much to deal with still. However this week we've been trying again and wow, it's such great fun! :D

I was told initially that you need around 25 in your "stash" to have enough to wash every other day. From the last few days I'd say that's about right, although Hadley can fill our nappy bucket in a day so I take the bucket out of her room on an evening and wash them all ready for morning. We're still using disposables for overnight as she's sleeping through and we're worried she'd feel wetter sooner in cloth (we got 12 hours sleep last night!). We also use disposables for going out as it's just easier whilst we get used to it. But I've been in all day today and every nappy change has been a cloth nappy. So they soon start to pay for themselves.

As for brands, when I was pregnant someone told me not to buy too many of one kind because all babies are different and you never know what will fit your baby best. SO true. I kind of ignored this and bought a batch of little lamb bamboo nappies (https://www.littlelambnappies.com/) because they were on sale at the time. They're lovely but they just don't work with Hadley. However the Little Lamb OSFA (one size fits all) nappies work brilliantly. So it's trial and error. The great thing is cloth nappies hold their value pretty well so you can sell them on to someone else without too much hassle.

They're not for everyone, disposables are convenient but we need to save money where we can and Hadley looks adorable with a big cloth bum! :D


----------



## plastikpony

I've heard great things about the cloth nappies, but I'm going to stick to disposables to start with and see where we go from there!

Well had our scan this morning and I must say it is GREAT having someone who knows their way around the ultrasound machine. My gynae makes that technicial we saw last week look like a useless, brainless fish. Ethan has his head really close to my uterine wall, which makes seeing his face really hard, but he did snap a pic or two for me which were 100 times better than what we saw (or didn't see) last week. Also new, this week was the first time I've had my blood pressure checked and it looks good, so that's nice. Ethan is measuring slightly bigger than average, but only slightly so nothing to worry about.

Also chatted to Dr about his going away in March (I'm due 30 March) and he assured me he will be back on the 12th, and if anything happens while he's away between the 1st and 12th, there are 4 other brilliant doctor's who he works with and one of them will step in. He trusts them all 100%, so I will too :happydance: Absolutely nothing to be worried about.

In other non-pregnancy related news, my MIL is going to the dermatologist today (after I made an appointment for her and piled her into a car) to check out some growths on her face that the GP thinks might be skin cancer!! Holding thumbs it's not too bad...
 



Attached Files:







Bean 30wks5days.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello all! 

I've been meaning to join this thread for awhile but things have been crazy lately. The Waiting To Test thread was such a great source of support for me when I was TTC and so many of you ladies helped me through some tough times. Looking forward to going through the pregnancy experience with you all too. Will try to get caught up with all the posts. Looking forward to chatting with all of you lovely ladies soon!


----------



## baby1wanted

Yay Mrs Eddie you're here!! How are you feeling? 

Thanks Panda - that website looks fab, think we'll definitely go with it but we'll probably have disposables as backups like you :winkwink:

Plastik - yay for a better scan and really hope you MIL is ok :hugs:


----------



## Noo

So annoyed! Stayed up late last night so I could sleep in for my night shift tonight yet DH woke me up rooting around in the loft and that's me wide awake now from 9.30am when I only went to bed at 3am. Doesn't bode well for a night shift I'm not allowed to drink energy drinks or caffeine :-\


----------



## more babies

Hope everyone is doing well! So great to see everyone at their different stages in pregnancy. I'm finally 12 weeks today! :happydance: although I won't be fully relaxing until I see my little one at my scan next Friday. Even though its only a week away it feel like forever! I think my sinus problems are finally getting better which is great because I've been miserable lately. Now just hoping no one else gets sick because I need to catch up on sleep!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie great to see you join this thread!


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> Hope everyone is doing well! So great to see everyone at their different stages in pregnancy. I'm finally 12 weeks today! :happydance: although I won't be fully relaxing until I see my little one at my scan next Friday. Even though its only a week away it feel like forever! I think my sinus problems are finally getting better which is great because I've been miserable lately. Now just hoping no one else gets sick because I need to catch up on sleep!

How did you get your signature to hide your tickers?


----------



## more babies

Up on the section where you can change the fonts and things there's a face with a black bar across it. Click in that then put your tickers in between the two words after and before the ] [ ..it'll already have the bar there but obviously you'll need to make space to be copying and pasting. Or just put it at the beginning and copy and paste the last section at the end so you don't have to redo the tickers.


----------



## Noo

Have I managed it? I do sometimes think all these tickers are a little insensitive in the TTC forums - Some forums actually make it so they don't work in TTC forums x


----------



## more babies

Yup looks good! That's why I ended up doing it. I felt bad posting in the other forum with all my tickers right out there.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies - hope you're all ok. 
I've had a bad weekend - started bleeding Sat am and having been since, bright red, clots, cramps - like my normal period.
Been to an out of hours GP who just checked my heart rate and blood pressure then said it wasn't ectopic but almost certain a miscarriage. 
I'll be heading to an EPU in the morning to confirm. 
So will be leaving you for the time being :-(


----------



## nimbec

Awww baby1 I'm so so sorry, hopefully it could e something else!!! I know one of the girls on anothe thread had a clot next to her baby and bled huge amounts - she is now in 3rd tri. Fx for you and sending big hugs xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Baby1, am really sorry to hear that. Big hugs :-/


----------



## plastikpony

Holding thumbs for you Baby!! :hugs:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Baby 1 so sorry to hear that sending you lots of love and positive energy.

Welcome to the new ladies too so nice to have more ladies coming into the thread too.

Well I hope to get on more now it has been really busy. My birthday on Saturday and I feel like I will enjoy it more being pregnant.
I am doing well and feeling movement more often now turned form flutters to pulses even my mama felt one last night so that was nice.
I was at a birth for a Doula client last week which was tiring but myself and her husband did a lot of tag teaming which was good. She always new she may want an epidural and due to her not being able to feel to push and being so tiried to after and hour of trying to push she had to go to theatre. The Dr felt that baby too high forceps or suction cup so she had a c section. She had a beautiful baby boy he was. Big boy at 8lb 9 she breast fed right away and will catch up with them in the week. I have another client having twins at end of March so that's exciting.
Really enjoying pregnancy at the moment xx

I think I like the look of the real nappies I think I will try some for home use and get disposables for night time and going out.


----------



## more babies

Oh no baby1! Massive :hugs: to you! Hopefully it turns out that there is another cause for the bleed and baby is ok. Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:

Lotus glad to hear pregnancy is going well for you and you can really enjoy it and yay for being able to feel movements!! I can't wait to get to that point! Its such a great feeling! Also happy birthday on Saturday!

AFM I have no appetite whatsoever so I have to remind myself so keep eating on a regular basis. Its weird to have gone from the need to eat all the time not to feel sick to never really being hungry at all. Also have my scan this Friday and after that (providing things are still good in there) we will start sharing the news with everyone and our kids.


----------



## more babies

Baby1 how'd you make out? Did the bleeding stop? Hope you're doing ok! :hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies thanks for all your thoughts. Miscarriage was confirmed yesterday as the scan didn't progress and my HCG levels are falling rapidly (down to 58 already) So looks like I'm going back to stalking you all in here, hopefully only for a short while. We're both very upset but the EPAU were great and have given us lots of hope so as soon as the bleeding settles we'll be back TTC
I'll keep checking in every so often if that's ok and hopefully be back with you properly soon :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Baby1 I'm so so sorry ((((hugs)))) hopefully you will be right back here with us soon!!!! They do day you are more fertile immediately after a mc so I have my fx for you. You are more than welcome here anytime! Please rest as much as you can x


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies thanks for all your thoughts. Miscarriage was confirmed yesterday as the scan didn't progress and my HCG levels are falling rapidly (down to 58 already) So looks like I'm going back to stalking you all in here, hopefully only for a short while. We're both very upset but the EPAU were great and have given us lots of hope so as soon as the bleeding settles we'll be back TTC
> I'll keep checking in every so often if that's ok and hopefully be back with you properly soon :flower:

Good luck, Honey xx


----------



## Jaynie82

Thinking about u baby xx


----------



## more babies

Aww baby1 so sorry to hear about your loss!! :hugs: Hopefully you get pregnant again right away and will be back with us soon!


----------



## justmeinlove

If it helps, I got pregnant 2 months after an incredibly early mc, so shall keep all fingers crossed for you :-D


----------



## Lotus Womb

So sorry baby1 you are ways welcome here much love xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby I am so sorry, I can't imagine what you are going through. I am sending you huge hugs and both you and DH are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Panda, Hadley is absolutely gorgeous! 

Plastik, beautiful scan!

Lotus, glad to hear you are feeling better, I am SO ready to enter the second trimester. Also, did I read previously that you are planning on having a home birth? Just curious...

Morebabies: Is your scan tomorrow? Very exciting! I can't wait to see how baby has grown. 

Hope everyone else is well.

Things with me are pretty good, still tired and feeling a bit icky but nothing too serious. My first appointment with my midwife was last week, which was amazing. Heard the baby's heartbeat again, which was 140. My next scan is on February 6!


----------



## more babies

Yup! Have my scan today in a little over 3 hours from now! Excited and nervous. I think once I get this scan out of the way I'll be able to relax a bit more. And after this scan we will be telling everyone so it'll be nice to have it out in the open.

Has anyone else had trouble sleeping?? I don't know what to do anymore. I find it so hard to sleep at night and I'm just exhausted!

Looking forward to seeing your scan on the 6th Mrs. Eddie!!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Mrs Eddie glad your approaching your second Trimester that's when I started feeling much better. Yes I am planning a home birth and plan to have a pool for pain relief and gas and air but not sure about having baby in the pool. My home birth midwife already come to see me and she great. I am 5 mins away from hospital if need be but I will give it a go lol!

More Babies I suffered from insomnia on and off in my first Tri I would wake up and 4am and not be able to get back to sleep but it was not every night and now sometimes happens but not as often. I was real sleepy at that time.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Morebabies! I know that your scan will be fabulous and can't wait to see the photos! It will also be great for you tell everyone; I bet your girls will be so excited!

Lotus, I am excited for the first trimester to be over but can't believe that I am already at that stage, time seems to be flying by; I can't believe you are almost half way through your pregnancy!

Also, you are my hero for doing a home birth. My midwife asked if I wanted to consider one and I am way too much of a wuss I think. :haha: I know people who have had natural births and recovered really quickly and loved the experience, which makes me want to consider it, just not sure if I could do it. The birthing suite that I will be in at the hospital apparently has whirlpool tubs so I definitely plan on utlizing that for part of my labour.


----------



## Noo

I get awful insomnia - Not helped by the fact I work night shifts on Delivery Suite so get home and my head is absolutely buzzing then sleep and sleep and sleep then can't sleep that night if I am not at work. Then on days off I can't sleep till Lord knows what time and then can't get up.


----------



## iow_bird

Hello!
How is everyone doing? I think I've caught up with everything :)

Justme: How are you babe, you haven't been posting much! Hope everything is going well :)

I'm just about ready to pop now, c section has been bought forwards so I now have 3 sleeps until baby Shrimpy arrives!! Very exciting!! Making all the plans for D-Day has made it all seem a hell of a lot more real. I made his little bed up today, it looks so teeny and cute :)

I'll probably not get chance to pop on here too much until I'm back from hospital now. I'll post photos when I get home :)

Love to everyone!!
xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

I've been wondering how you are and slightly dreading you posting baby photos cos then I'm next 
Also tummy is starting to get bigger almost every day it seems, am starting to worry when it will stop! :-/ :O
How exciting for 3 days though! It will be nice to see photos, regardless of it unnerving me too ;-) I finish work next Friday and really need Boo to wait until at least 38 weeks as we have to move into our front bedroom before she turns up and I have No chance of sorting that until I'm done with work.

Good luck hugs!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh and if panda hasn't, maybe you can set up our refugees section in the baby club ;-)


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Good luck IOW look forward to hearing all about it and seeing your pics!! 

Hi Justneinlove I know the feeling it's all coming fast now! I get my c section date on Wednesday and as I don't have much amniotic fluid (poor bubs) it could be anytime from 33 weeks...very scary!!!! 

Sorry I've not been around I was in early labour last week thankfully stopped now but have jut been trying to relax. 

Love the idea of refugees in baby club!!

Moire babies good luck and look forward to seeing photos! 

Noo I'm really struggling with sleep if I do actually get to sleep I wake up every 1.30 hrs by horrid pains in hips and back - ten have to go to the loo! So sleep is pretty rare at the moment :( 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## iow_bird

Hi ladies!

Just a quick update from me..... my waters just broke!!! Eeeek! It's 2am and hubby has gone back to bed, I'm going to try and wait for a more sensible hour to phone my midwife, I've had no contractions yet. If they turn up and get bad I'll phone her and head to the hospital... don't want to miss my chance of a section!!! 

Justme: You're next!! hehe!


----------



## nimbec

Eeeek good luck Hun!!!! Update us when you can - hope all goes well and to plan!


----------



## Noo

iow_bird said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Just a quick update from me..... my waters just broke!!! Eeeek! It's 2am and hubby has gone back to bed, I'm going to try and wait for a more sensible hour to phone my midwife, I've had no contractions yet. If they turn up and get bad I'll phone her and head to the hospital... don't want to miss my chance of a section!!!
> 
> Justme: You're next!! hehe!

Exciting!


----------



## justmeinlove

Argh! *goes back to bed*


----------



## plastikpony

Eeek!!! Good luck hunny!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

Good luck iow_bird! Can't wait to read your next update.

BTW I haven't made another thread yet but am happy to join one. :) Perhaps given current happenings iow should be the one to do it when she returns?


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!!

Haven't made an update in a while, but its mostly because we were offline the WHOLE of last week, and on top of that not much is going on. I'm getting bigger by the day, and more uncomfortable. In a good way, if that makes any sense? I do enjoy being pregnant! I have constant SPD ache though, which is livable but annoying, and the need to pee (specifically at night) means less sleep. Although sleep decided to elude me completely last night, and when I do sleep its filled with these vivid dreams that make me feel like I didn't get any sleep anyway :dohh:

We're doing our Maternity Shoot on Wednesday which I'm quite excited about. Nothing too fancy, or expensive, just a photographer friend with a studio but I'm still hoping the pics come out nicely. We decided to do 32 weeks because I don't want to feel like a hippo when I look back at the pics, and besides I'm already pretty large :haha:

Also have our 32 week scan on Wednesday morning, so I reckon Wednesday is going to be a fun day :happydance:

Nimbec, how crazy! Any time from 33 weeks? How are you feeling?

JustMe, how you doing hun? Nearly finished with work, right? SO jealous, I wish I could just go home and never come back.

Iow, hope you doing well hun!

Panda, I can't believe your LO is 12 weeks already!! We need some updated pics!!

Noo, how are you feeling?

MoreBabies, how is life treating you?


----------



## more babies

Wow Iow thats so exciting!! Good luck and can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## more babies

I've been so busy lately so haven't had much time to update but here we go.. in general I think I would feel pretty good if I could just get enough sleep at night. I fall right to sleep then wake up a little later to go the bathroom and after that sometimes I am never able to fall back to sleep. Its just getting really old and I just want to sleep! :sleep: But aside from that I had my ultrasound on Friday. Little one didn't want to cooperate and kept his/her back to us for more then half the appointment. So I had to do a lot of moving around and finally got a better angle but never a full profile or any really good shots like I had hoped. Also little one was sucking its thumb the whole time. But there was lots of movement so that was great to see. Baby was measuring consistent with my 9 week ultrasound so that was good so my due date is officially moved to August 9th. My last two came early though so I don't anticipate making it till that date though. My next scan is March 11th and we should be able to find out the gender as long as someone decides to be a little more cooperative! Anyways, here's two decent pictures that I did get..
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-01_14-05-21_830.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130202_174521.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## more babies

Also, its so exciting to see so many of you getting close to delivering! I hope everyone is doing well!

Mrs. Eddie good luck at your scan! Only two more days to go! Looking forward to seeing pictures and hopefully yours is more cooperative then mine was :haha:


----------



## more babies

Ugh stupid phone... double post :dohh: Sorry!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Iow: Can't wait to hear your update and see pics of the new baby!

It is amazing that so many of you are so close to delivering. Very exciting, (and I'm sure scary too)!

Thanks Morebabies! I can't believe the scan is coming up so quickly. Even though baby was uncooperative, I still think you got some gorgeous photos!


----------



## more babies

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! It was a great scan just hard to get pictures when the little one was moving around so much!


----------



## plastikpony

MoreBabies, I don't think I saw our little guy move at all until about the 16 week scan, of course I was annoyed that he wouldn't move coz I was worried something was wrong! :haha: Poor critters, get in trouble if they move too much or too little :rofl:

MrsEddie, can't wait to see pics of your little one! Its SO exciting :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Hello ladies, just a quick note to let you know that i've not fallen off the face of the earth. So excited to hear from IOW with a lovely new baby. And some of you other ladies are getting really close now. I'll try to post again when I can think of something to say but nothing really happening at the moment. Next thing will be 16 week appt on valentines day when I'll actually be 17 weeks.


----------



## plastikpony

Glad things are going well for you Annio!!

Well we had our 32 week appointment this morning. I was convinced I was 31 weeks but apparently I lost a week somewhere along the way :dohh: Didn't get any nice pics because Ethan has turned around again and is facing my back with his head down in "ready for launch" position. He must just hang in there!! My blood pressure, fluid and placenta all look great, heard a strong heartbeat and he now weighs 2kg (4.4lb). Dr says he is a very average baby (I tried hard not to take that the wrong way :haha: )

Maternity shoot is this evening, having my hair done just before so that's exciting. Kind of. I'm struggling to be excited because I feel a bit like a hippo. Hard to feel sexy at the moment. I still have to go and buy the pants and bra that I'm supposed to wear too :wacko:


----------



## justmeinlove

Ah yay for being the right way though, I have a horrible feeling boo is currently back to back; I Really need to concentrate on turning her around!


----------



## more babies

Good luck today Mrs. Eddie!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Scan went great today. Baby is measuring right on schedule and was also kicking, waving its arms and flipping around like crazy. She managed to get a few OK shots, I'll try to post one either tonight or tomorrow!

Thanks for the well wishes More Babies!

Glad to hear that all is well Plastik. I'm sure your maternity shots will be beautiful, good luck with them today! 

Glad all is well Annio!


----------



## Noo

My belly band arrived today - I bought the large which is to fit a size 16-18 (although I'm currently and 18-20 top. There is SOOO much room at the minute - I can't even comprehend that my tummy is going to get massive and it'll be stretched to capacity. So exciting :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Here is a picture from our scan yesterday! We are both on :cloud9: and so excited!
 



Attached Files:







scan0004.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## plastikpony

SO gorgeous MrsEddie!!! Congrats :D


----------



## nimbec

Lovely pic mrseddie!!! Congrats!


----------



## more babies

What a great scan picture Mrs. Eddie! Congrats!


----------



## more babies

I'm looking forward to having an excuse not to do anything today since we have a blizzard coming. Just hoping to not lose power! But expecting about 2 feet of snow which my kids are so excited for since we didn't have any last year and haven't had much more then coating this year.


----------



## more babies

Oh and I'm 14 weeks today! So does that officially put me into 2nd tri?! Depending on what you're reading or looking at they all say 2nd tri starts at a different time.

We finally told the kids about the pregnancy and they needed a lot of convincing since I don't "look" pregnant. My youngest seemed a bit sad at first till we reassured her nothing would change in the way things are between me and her. But she came around and is now very concerned when I eat and also likes to rub my belly a lot. My oldest just seems to be obsessed with names :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks for all the lovely comments regarding our scan, it makes everything seem more real now!

More babies, I believe that you are in the second trimester now, big congrats. Your girl's reaction is so sweet, I'm sure the youngest will get more excited as time goes on. And I too don't have much of a bump yet, still in my regular clothes too, though I do look bloated (especially at night). I'm excited to finally get a bump as well.

Enjoying a snow day today as the weather here is horrendous. Hope all of you are well!


----------



## more babies

So I figured I'd share a few pictures of the snow we got yesterday and last night. Really wasn't expecting quite so much. Stepping in it, it goes up past my knee. Anyways here's some of the paths DH made.. one to the deck stairs.. one out to the tree where we take the puppy to go the bathroom and then there's two of our older dog who tried to go out to the woods to go the bathroom but didn't quite make it and he's a 75 lb boxer who's all legs :haha: The kids are dying to get out there in it but I'm making them wait till after lunch when it'll hopefully be less windy!
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-09_10-58-22_475.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1









2013-02-09_10-58-47_799.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20130209_110648.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 1









2013-02-09_11-01-50_497.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Jaynie82

Beautiful scan pic mrs Eddie!

How's everyone else getting on? No how are u feeling? As for me not as tired this week but couldn't sleep last night&#55357;&#56865;


----------



## justmeinlove

More, what fab snow!!! Are you doing ok?

Afm, had a mw appt on Friday, Boo is apparently 3/5 engaged...! I am feeling distinctly heavy and having days of just being shattered. On good side, I started my maternity leave on Friday too 

Mrsedie, the scan is v cute, it looks just like the ticker picture!


----------



## Noo

I'm starting to REALLY get sick of this insomnia now Since 7dpo I've not been able to sleep for more than 3 or 4 hours at a time without then waking up for 3 hours and then wanting to go back to sleep again. So at the minute I appear to be sleeping midnight-4am then 8/9am - 1/2pm. Every single day. If I don't go back to bed I'm shattered and my MS is worse all day. Like proper throwing up, shivering and gipping every time I eat or drink anything, I have a headache ALL the time as I'm so dehydrated... and my next 3 weeks worth of shifts are nights which doesn't help my "normal" sleep pattern but after a night shift I do actually sleep a solid 7 or 8 hours! Blah! I remember turning completely nocturnal when I was pregnant with DS.... I ended up being signed off with pregnancy induced insomnia so I wasn't working so it didn't matter I was up all night and asleep on and off all day... Hmm...


----------



## more babies

Justme you're getting so close now!! So exciting!!! Thats also great you've started you maternity leave.

Noo I feel you on the no sleep. I haven't beem able to sleep at all this pregnancy right from the beginning. It has been absolutely miserable and I am so sick of it and so sick of being so tired all the time! Its especially annoying since I feel like I would feel pretty good if I could just get some decent sleep.

AFM we've spent most of the weekend home due to the snow and the kids got to play in it a lot, which they loved of course. This is the first big snow we've had in about 2 years but have definitely had years where its snowed constantly and added up to more. We got lucky and didnt lose power. There are a few surrounding towns that the whole towns are without power.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Justme, it does look like the picture now that you mention it :haha: You are getting close now, yay for mat leave coming up!

Thanks Jaynie!

Morebabies, we got a ton of snow too, though it is melting today due to rain and warm temps. This was the most snow that we had gotten in 5 years so pretty incredible!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## annio84

Wow ladies, it's all go! 

Amazing snow more babies - I always wish for snow until it happens and then hate it. Being a nurse I'm expected to get to work or else!

Just me - you're getting so close now!

Noo, I know what you mean about sleep. I find that I'm uncomfortable really quickly. I got one of those body pillows though and it has helped. I can sleep for longer spells now.

AFM, my 16 week appt is thurs and I'm really hoping I'll get to hear heartbeat. I've started to feel a little bit of movement now and then, like little flutter and muscle twitches! Also baby sticks out to my left side when I lie down! In other news my nan's psychic reckons I'm having a boy. I have a really strong feeling I am too. We're staying team yellow though.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hhmmm, feeling a bit shell shocked by the idea that Boo could hypothetically turn up any time after Friday. Though not for another week or so would be much better as have to wash all clothes and move into front bedroom! Still. Freaky!


----------



## Jaynie82

Hope everyone is well or as well as can be expected!

AFM have had a tough week. Going to bed early and the nausea is ramping up. Dry retching is no fun and ended up forgoing dinner and pancakes completely. I could sleep all day and night and yet i still find myself yawning at 10am in the morning! Ridiculous!

So i'm 8 weeks today and every day is a milestone for us. We have booked a scan for this sat to help put my mind at rest. I won't be having my NHS scan until i am probably 13 weeks as I have booked a week in the sun wih my sister when i am 12 weeks. Feeling nervous about it already but hoping it will be a positive step....
We are then off to Devon with friends for a long weekend and i'm not back in work until Wed. A rest definately needed! Just hoping next week i won't be goin to bed at 8.30pm!

Still continuing with the acupuncture (going tonight) but will reduce it to twice a month as it is costly and we need to be saving all the £ we can.

Need to go through my work clothes as well as i have worn a few things this week that has made me paranoid that people will notice. I will have to dig out some floaty and chiffon numbers!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! 

Wow JustMe, SO freaking close!! I hope you are enjoying your maternity leave and getting lots of rest and other stuff done :hugs: Really scary that after you, it's ME!! EEK!

MrsEddie, the pic is STUNNING!

Annio, good luck for your appointment!! Sure you'll get to hear a nice strong heartbeat :thumbup:

More, the snow looks awesome! Hope you all had some nice clean fun :D

AFM, things are pretty chilled. We have our Ante Natal classes on Saturday which I think I'm looking forward to. Not entirely sure what to expect. We'll be at the hospital the whole day from 9am to 3pm. I think they show us videos of natural and c-section births, but other than that I have NO idea what we're going to be hearing :shrug: Any of you ladies been for classes?

Little Ethan is getting pretty big and kicking me pretty darn hard in there. I'm starting to be way more uncomfortable and very tired. All I want to do is sleep and I feel like I can't stop eating. My will power is also non existant so I keep eating bad things like donuts and cake :dohh: I'm going to be a whale by the time this is over :cry:


----------



## flamingpanda

I never did the classes but some ladies at my new mums group did. They didn't find them massively helpful (no amount of pushing a doll through a polo neck jumper will really prepare you) but I think they were fun to go along to was the consensus. In hindsight I wish I'd gone to these things so I could meet people. That's really what they're useful for, especially if you don't know many people with small children/babies.

Justme - Can't believe how close you are! Do you have your bag packed yet?


----------



## plastikpony

Panda, that totally makes sense. Actually found out last night that a good friend is 13 weeks pregnant!!! Her second. (I already knew she was pg since she was declining wine and pate for a while, so we were just waiting until they were comfortable enough to tell us) I am SO pleased for her. My other good friend's baby is now 5 months, so I know a few people at similar life stages which really is nice!

Panda, did you ever write up your birth story? Or did I just miss it?


----------



## justmeinlove

We went to the NHS ante natal class on Saturday and it was Fantastic, much better than the Daisy Birthing couples class (which may have been fine, it just wasn't very 'me' and spent much more time talking about babies and breathing than my brain can cope with) ;) But the NHS one was tremendously practical and educational, and was also run by my original midwife which made me very happy as she's lovely! :) And prone to doing weird stretchy stuff with the demonstration baby doll which made me giggle ;)
I think videos would finish me off...can you cope with that, plastik?!

I've heard meeting people is the main advantage of these classes, but either I'm some sort of social troglodyte :| or no-one who goes to the classes I've been to wants to make friends! 6 breathing classes, 1 couples class and an NHS class and I have come away with precisely zero new friends o_0

Re bag, no, not yet although I have started slinging a few things into a bag as I pass it - although I am now contemplating taking them out again as I'm not sure if they should be in the labour bag or the post labour bag ;) Possibly the way forward is to empty out my 'work bag' and then transform it into the post labour bag and things might get sorted a bit quicker :p I did start washing some clothes for Boo last night though (very odd!) and we're changing over bedrooms this weekend, so hopefully next week I might feel like we're a bit closer to being remotely ready.

And Plastik, I KNOW! Now you know how I feel! ;)


----------



## justmeinlove

The thing I DO need to do (after this forum making me paranoid) is change the bedding today and before I put new stuff on, add some towels and absorbtive pads before I add the sheets. Our mattress is less than 4 weeks old, and it would be beyond awful if waters went whilst I was in bed and ruined it! We haven't even finished paying for it yet! :o

Such a grim thing to have to think about though! :p :o Doesn't help you feel like a sexy desirable person does it ;) Although that is somewhat countered by hb apparently still finding me awesomely hot, despite my tummy being so large now that it bangs into things when I turn! :o I must take a photo...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Jaynie, I feel for you. After 10 weeks I started to feel a bit better, I hope you get some relief soon.

Plastik, sorry that your little man is battering in your insides. My friend's baby is currently doing the same to her and she finds it really difficult to get comfortable.

I honestly can't believe how close some of you are to meeting your little ones, its truly crazy. It must be an amazing, surreal, (and frightening :haha:) feeling. 

The next milestone I am really excited for is feeling some movement from Bubs! I've thought that I felt something but not sure....I kind of think it must be too early for me to feel anything yet.


----------



## more babies

I too thought I had felt something one day but haven't felt it since so I guess that's not what it was. Can't wait for it though and neither can DH.

Had an appointment yesterday and my doctor was going over my latest blood and NT scan results. Said everything looked good as far as the scan and all the blood work except the fetal hemoglobin electrophoresis levels were a bit off. She even admittedly said she didn't really understand it as that's usually something associated with sickle cell disease. She called a specialist and the levels weren't off enough to be overly concerned so I just have to repeat the blood work before my next ultrasound with the high risk doctor and if its still off see what he says and possibly get some genetic testing done. Not going to lie this has me a little worried although I'm trying not to stress about it too much until the next appointment. Unfortunately that's not until March 11th. After having to go through things with my daughter and her health issues I've been terrified of having another child with health problems. Anyways my iron levels were also low so I now have to add a daily iron supplement which isn't anything new as I've always gone up and down with iron deficient anemia.. but I'm hoping maybe the levels being off will have something to do with that and now that I'm getting the extra iron everything will be ok with the next blood work results.

Wow sorry for my extra long post :dohh: Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## annio84

Re the movement ladies, I felt my first movement about 14 weeks and then nothing for ages. It's getting to be every few days now. I think it's easy to miss though. My sister swore she couldn't feel her baby for ages and then one day I felt her from the outside and she was like, oh was that what that was. Apparently she'd been feeling it for a while but assumed it wasn't the baby as she expected more.

Heard babies heart beat today which was lovely. Had to have some blood taken though as I've started itching all over. That midwife is never taking my blood again - massive bruise on my arm!


----------



## justmeinlove

Morebabies, I'm sure it will be fine. You can get funny readings from stuff - for example Boo has measured bang on every time until last week where apparently she suddenly became 'a week behind'. I'm not remotely worried, as I imagine next time they measure it will be fine again - and I'm sure it will be the same for you. Big hugs though!

Today for me needs to be a day of packing boxes as we're moving bedrooms around at the weekend. However primarily today is a day of what I'm proud to label my first craving! :) Woke up with BURNING urge for a mezze platter from Infinity Cafe in Brighton, held it off with pasta and pesto, and ended up in Sainsburys buying moroccan houmous, sun dried tomatoes, grated carrot, avocado, leaves, seeds, roasted aubergine paste and pumpkin seed, cranberry and orange bread. Have eaten a heap of it and am currently trying to convince myself not to eat another heap. Might have a snooze whilst I think about it :p And then I really MUST do some boxing up, as people are arriving at 10am to help! ;)

37 weeks today - very very odd...


----------



## annio84

Oh my! Good luck with the room moving! All of that sounds yummy and you've made me hungry now!!

I think i felt baby from the outside last night, not movement as such but something was sticking out and moved away when I poked it! I don't know, maybe it's just wishful thinking but on the other hand i'm sure because it wasn't like anything you expect to find in someones tummy and moved away when i pressed it.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, sending you big :hugs: Try not to worry too much; I'm sure that everything is fine. I too was terrified of having a child who might inherit my Crohn's as I didn't want them to have to deal with it. I realize that while there is a small possibility that they might end up with it, there is also a good chance that they won't and will be perfectly healthy like my DH. I just try to keep faith that everything will work out fine in the end and I know it will for you too!!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck with the room move Justme! Very exciting!!!

Wow, amazing re the movement Annio, I bet it was your baby that you felt! I forgot that your sister is also expecting too, it must be great to be able to go through your pregnancies together.


----------



## iow_bird

hey!
Life is so hectic here with 2 children!! Tilly has taken to being a big sister like a duck to water. She's lovely to wee Noah and likes giving him lots of cuddles and kisses.
We had some pikkies done the other day :) Got a sneak peek and thought I'd share with you guys. So attached below is a picture of my wee Noah.

Hope everyone is well.

Eeeeep Justme!! So close to having your wee one in your arms now!!! 

Love to everyone, I'll try and catch up properly soon!
 



Attached Files:







184321_416079061809028_1656499980_n[1].jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 6


----------



## justmeinlove

Yay! Have been hoping you would post soon  congratulations!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay congrats he looks adorable!!!! So pleased you Lo is great with him!! 

Justne how are u feeling? Any signs? 

Hope everyone else is ok? And enjoying movement spotting its such a nice time - now I lie feeling movement but am so big I'm just uncomfortable lol! 

I will be having my bubs by c section on the 14th march eek not long now!


----------



## justmeinlove

I have decided to bet on the full moon 

Am just reaching the point of being actually uncomfortable now which sucks a bit and is making me grumpy. On good side, room move went great and we are now cheerfully working on posters and fairy lights :-D


----------



## justmeinlove

That said, betting on the full moon makes me think I need to hurry up and wash more things! ;-)


----------



## nimbec

Haha yes I know what you mean it's getting close now! 

Yay now the fun stuff - so pleased the room move went well...I bet you are shattered?!


----------



## plastikpony

OH wow, what a gorgeous picture!!! Congratulations!! I'm sure it's hard work, but you must be so thrilled!!

JustMe, I can't believe how close you are. Well done on the packing of boxes and moving of rooms. Have you got lots of energy at this point? I'm SO tired most of the time that I haven't even managed to get myself to hang the beautiful new curtains we bought for Ethan's room. On the bright side, we now have the cot (the one that is over 100 years old and passed down through my family) so maybe that will get me going.

Nimbec, that's less than a month!!! EEEK!!! So exciting!! My due date is 30 March, but we'll have to wait and see what the little guy has in mind :haha:

Well we went to the Ante Natal classes at the hospital on Sat. It was really great and got LOADS of information on everything from giving birth to breastfeeding. We watched a video of a c-section and one of natural birth, and I must say that I was rather horrified by both of them! EWW!! :rofl: Certainly isn't the sexiest look around, but I know it'll be worth it. I must say, that after seeing both, I really am hoping that things stay normal for me and I get to have natural birth. I struggle with recovering from surgery and after my laparoscopy which was 3 tiny tiny incisions, I was man-down for ages. :blush: So who knows what a c-section would do to me! Oh well, whatever is best for baby I guess!!

How are the rest of you ladies doing? :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Congratulations IOW!! I totally have baby envy now - he's gorgeous!

Just me - I'm sure you'll get there. How exciting though, could be anytime really!

Mrs Eddie, it is nice, my sister is happy to talk babies with me all i want so noone has to get fed up of me! She's 12 weeks ahead of me and I keep think it's ages to go but once she delivers I know i'm going to be freaking out on the one hand and have serious baby envy on the other!

Nimbec, not long for you either!! March will be here before we know it!!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

AFM, I don't seem to be able to sleep past 5am this week and I'm not managing an afternoon nap cos hubby is always in and we have a tiny house with paper thin walls. Can't be too cross with him though - he's taking me to a mummy and daddy to be spa day today in lieu of a babymoon because we're both saving ou annual leave - me to supplement my maternity pay and him so he can get time with me and baby. Also, movement is really ramping up a notch. Baby kicked me in the same spot five times last night, sadly not strong enough for DH to feel it but can't be much longer now. I can tell where abouts he is quite often now.

Ok, this is turning into a long post but 2 more things,

1. Do you think it's a bad idea me calling baby he even though we're team yellow? I'm convinced he is a he and it sounds so much nicer than it.
2. What do you think of the name Hector? Hubby and I both like it but I worry it's a bit out there.


----------



## justmeinlove

I don't really have much energy at all to be honest and am getting frustrated at how little I am getting done each day as I am crashing out by mid afternoon. Got to go into town this morning so thinking I might be flat after that!

Hugs re videos!! I take the view that I don't need to see this stuff, surely one benefit of being the one doing it!! But your cot sounds Lovely!! 

And I think Hector is a great name!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh and re the moving stuff, I wasn't actually allowed to Do anything, it was my poor husband and a friend wiping themselves out :-/ I just supervised ;-)


----------



## annio84

Plastik I think you posted as I was writing my essay so missed that there. Getting close for you too now! Glad you found antenatal classes helpful but hugs for the videos they showed you! I think I would have totally freaked out.


----------



## justmeinlove

Hmmm, hopefully this photo will show - this is me at the moment - if nothing else the angle of the jumper should show how sillybig I am getting! :o
 



Attached Files:







16363_10151465110766774_1027748366_n.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## nimbec

Hi all gosh busy on here today! 

Just me you look fabulous!! I'm huuuuge!!! Really uncomfy now too but all worth it! 

Plastik I know can't believe how little time I have left now eeek scary! As for the videos Blimey perhaps they should come with a warning hehe! Are you hoping for a natural delivery plastik? 

Hope everyone is ok? I'm on my phone so any read back too far!


----------



## plastikpony

JustMe, you look gorgeous!! I know that it feels huge though. I already feel massive, have no idea what I'm going to feel like in 4 weeks! I could already be classified as my own island!

Annio, I totally freaked out a little in the C-section one, it was gross!! I kept saying to DH 'why am I watching this? I'm the one giving birth, I'm not going to see this!!' Also was horrid seeing the spinal tap and epidurals being administered. I'm not going to have to see that either!! On the bright side, none of the ladies looked like they felt anything so thats a good thing, right?

Nimbec, I am hoping for natural. My DR says if everything stays good it shouldn't be a problem. Ethan has been measuring very average, so that's positive, and he's already head down. Only reasons I would have a ceasar is if he is in the wrong position, is too big, has the cord around his neck or if he goes into distress. (Wow, that's actually a lot of reasons!)

Have attached a picture of me two weekends ago, I've gotten bigger since!! That was the most awesone virgin cocktail I've ever had!
 



Attached Files:







Preggi Desi.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## justmeinlove

Plastik, you look so cool! And so pregnant! :) And it must be lovely not being all huddled up in jumpers, I am extremely jealous! :)

Thanks everyone for the nice 'me in large mode' photo comments :)


----------



## plastikpony

It's really really hot here, I actually wouldn't mind some jumpers!! Gets to about 32 degrees celcius most days. That's like 89.6 farenheit!! Doesn't help with the swollen feet AT ALL!! I know I really shouldn't complain since I love blue skies, but really, can't it just be comfortably warm instead of hot as all hell??!?


----------



## justmeinlove

It's really cold here so we need a compromise country ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

justmeinlove said:


> It's really cold here so we need a compromise country ;-)

I like the sound of that!!!! :wohoo:

We've got our 34 week scan for foetal growth tomorrow, pretty excited about it! Just love being able to see the little guy and (hopefully) get told that everything is just fine and progressing well. Might even get a DVD of the scan which would be pretty damn awesome :D 

Only thing that isn't awesome is that because it's one of the 'big' appointments it costs us twice as much as usual. And I think that after this appointment I'm supposed to start seeing the Dr weekly instead of every 2 weeks!

Also, my Gynae is going away from 1-12 March, so not sure how that's going to work! :dohh:


----------



## justmeinlove

Gosh!!! I only see the midwife every two weeks, right up to 40 weeks, so kind of hoping next appt is the last one  all the scans must be so exciting though! 

Getting a bit weird now, being 37+ weeks. It will be nice to meet Boo, but whilst I'm fairly chilled out about labour I think I do have some latent fear of disaster, which is making me feel quite dismal and nervous just before bed :-/ on the good side the string of bad dreams seem to have let up for a bit!  currently I have an ongoing upset tummy, sporadic bouts of period pain and increased discharge. Lovely!


----------



## nimbec

Ladies you both look lovely in your pics! And yes I agree we need a compromise country lol!! 

Plastik I have my 34wk appt and scan Tom too :) I also get told if my fluid level is any better & a definate section date ie 7th or 14th march eeek 

How's your youngster getting on? I've been out teaching today - escape from my bed rest ;) only to my own yard to sort my naughty youngsters out they are truly running rings around my groom lol!! Well I should now say WERE as they were all very much back under the thumb by the end of the session hehe! 

Just me i can relate to how you are feeling as we have a similar amount of time left even though I'm behind u in dates - it's exciting but scary and terrifying all rolled into one! 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## plastikpony

Double post


----------



## plastikpony

Nimbec, hope your appointment goes well!! My youngster is doing really well, I have a professional rider that started riding her at the begining of Feb and she is going fabulously!! Here are some pics of her for you to see :happydance: You must've been so happy to get out for a bit! Those youngeters all need a good thumb to be under :rofl: thumbup:

JustMe, those sympotms sound like loads of fun!! :hugs: Glad the bad dreams have left you though!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0990.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0975.jpg
File size: 49 KB
Views: 5


----------



## nimbec

Hi plastik she looks lovely! And your weather looks gorgeous!! Jealous! It's currently zero degrees here lol 

My appt didn't go too well :( my fluid is really low so I'm on bed rest for a week, I've had steroid injections to mature his lungs and got to have another if those tomorrow. Then if levels not significantly improved then I will have him next Thursday - shit!!!!! Hoping & praying I am keep him in until at least 2 weeks thus which is 36 weeks ... Fx!! 

How did your appt go? 

Just me how are you feeling? 

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying pregnancy?!


----------



## plastikpony

Oh wow Nimbec, that's pretty hectic! Do they know why your fluid levels are low? Holding thumbs that you can keep LO in there to cook a little longer!

Well ladies, my appointment yesterday was good, if eventful!! Little guy is doing really well weighing in at 2.4kg (5.3lbs). He took measurments of the bloodflow through the cord and we saw his cute little sleepy face and even watched his little lips move as he 'sucked' in his sleep. SO freaking cute. I'm in love. :cloud9:

Anyway, we then got onto discussing the Ante Natal classes we went to, and about natural birth and elective section, and after everything we've decided to go for the section. It's better for my SPD and I'll probably be able to get on a horse more quickly than if I end up with an episiotomy (he said 90% chance I'll need one). Anyway, he was very relaxed and said he would do whatever I wanted, as long as it was safe for the baby, so there was no pressure at all from his side. Dh and I chatted about it over brekkie and decided that we'll do the C-Section.

So, little Ethan James is scheduled for arrival on 19 March 2013!!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay plastik that's amazing!!! We will be racing each other to get back on a horse lol!! I'm hoping to last until 7th march so there will literally be a week or so between us!! 

Babies are similar size too as mine is 4.8 pounds :) I'm a few day behind you too.


----------



## Noo

I beg to differ whether an episiotomy would take longer to heal than a C-Section! It'll take 8-12weeks, probably months for abdominal muscles to be adequately healed to enable you to ride a horse... Your bits are more likely to be healed within 6 weeks.


----------



## plastikpony

Thanks for the input Noo! I always thought that was the case too, and I'm sure each person is different. I personally know a lady who rode in the biggest showjumping competition here in South Africa, the Derby, only 4 weeks after her C-section. I'm not saying that's what I'm expecting, in all likelihood she is a freak of nature, but I do trust my Dr (we wouldn't be pregnant now if it wasn't for him).

Either way, it's the route we've chosen, so I'm going to be positive about it :thumbup:

How is early pregnancy treating you? Have you had to deal with MS?


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah, I was going to say the same re epi/c-section, but so long as you trust your Dr and such like it's all good. Just so long as you're not feeling pestered at all and so long as you remember that if you do change your mind, you still can, ok? **Hugs!**

Blimey, I suddenly feel faintly pressured into seeing who is next, lol! ;) Nimbec, if you have a baby first, you have to start up the baby club version of this thread :p More seriously, I hope that all goes ok and you keep the baby in a while longer - but from the reading I was doing around over the last few weeks, even at 35 weeks they're almost certainly going to be totally fine, you just get a baby early :)


----------



## Noo

plastikpony said:


> How is early pregnancy treating you? Have you had to deal with MS?

Pretty crud :( Had really bad MS so on two types of anti-emetics to be able to continue working. It's really difficult to try and deliver other people's babies when all you can think of is how much everything SMELLS in the delivery room. Something you never realise till you're pregnant!.... Wee.... Poo... Vomit... Blood... Amniotic Fluid... Drugs..... Eurgh! It seems to be clearing a little lately (not sure if it's a temporary reprieve though!) I had HG with DS so hoping not to be getting it this time. I've got my booking in appt with my midwife today which I'm looking forward to but hoping since I'm a midwife myself I get proper care rather than just assuming I know it all!

Need to discuss mode of delivery myself though prob later on in pregnancy as I had a nasty tear with DS (he was 9lb15oz) and I may consider asking for a planned C-Section this time, however, I don't like the idea of not being able to drive for 6 weeks :(


----------



## plastikpony

Not being able to drive for 6 weeks?! Really? My best friend was driving a week after hers (which she had 5 months ago) and my Dr also insists that his patients are up on their own 24 hours after c-section and ALL driving within a week. Maybe us South Africans are super-human or something :shrug:

He did also mention that they cut horizontally through the skin and connective tissue, and then separate the stomach muscles verticall which aids the healing process. I dunno, if I didn't see the 2 girls I know after their electives I'm not sure I'd believe these stories. That said, my other friend had an Emergency CS and it took her AGES to recover. :cry:

Well, at least we'll all be able to chat about things afterwards and compare recoveries! I think that'll be very interesting. 

Sorry you've had a rough time Noo, that's not fun! Hopefully the reprieve is long lived!! :hugs:

JustMe, thanks for the advice too!! :hugs2: I most definitely can change my mind at any point, I think that's why I'm so relaxed about it! It's going to be interesting to see who's next! Are you starting to enjoy your maternity leave now that the move is done? I'm starting my leave on 8 March, it can't come quick enough!!

DH and I hung the curtains in the baby's room last night, built the pram (I broke a nail :cry: ) and built the cot (the one that was used for me, my siblings, my dad and his siblings, and is over 100 years old). Feeling good about things! Just can't wait for my babyshower now coz I want to go out and buy stuff and DH keeps telling me not to until after the shower :growlmad: I have a sneaky suspicion it might be this weekend since my SIL is coming up from the otherside of the country for interviews and my other SIL is here from Cape Town and it's my birthday on Sunday :shrug:

Ok, apologies for the essay, I'm bored out of my mind at work. Think I'll go home soon.


----------



## kraftykoala

They say 6 weeks over here to be sure your stomach muscles are healed enough to stand an emergency stop should you need to do one. I drove before 6 weeks but you have to be careful as your insurance doesnt necessarily cover you should you have an accident if you're driving before the 6 weeks is up.

Interesting different countries attitudes to c sections, you wouldn't get one to avoid an episiotomy over here I don't think, I've had friends pay to go privately for sections over here so they wouldn't have to labour. Conversely I'm desperate to go into spontaneous labour as I've had two sections and I want a natural delivery this time. Bring on the curry!


----------



## Noo

plastikpony said:


> Not being able to drive for 6 weeks?! Really? My best friend was driving a week after hers (which she had 5 months ago) and my Dr also insists that his patients are up on their own 24 hours after c-section and ALL driving within a week. Maybe us South Africans are super-human or something :shrug:
> .

Most insurance companies would invalidate your car insurance if you had an accident within 6 weeks of having major abdominal surgery over here. You're unable to adequately perform an emergency stop for at least 6 weeks following a sections - Regardless of whether you physically feel fit to drive.


----------



## Noo

kraftykoala said:


> Conversely I'm desperate to go into spontaneous labour as I've had two sections and I want a natural delivery this time. Bring on the curry!

I really hope you get your VBAC :)


----------



## iow_bird

Plastik: I just had a section 2.5weeks ago, I made my scar bleed pretty badly a few days ago just putting the carseat in the car. I'm not able to pick my daughter and not allowed to drive for at least another 2 weeks. It's sore still and I have a horrid little overhang of wobble above my scar which has been there since my last section. Not trying to put you off, just thought you might like to hear how it's been for me. It's major surgery and it takes a while to recover from, even pushing the stroller uphill was still hurting 2 months after my last section. I've never had a vaginal delivery though, so have nothing to compare it to. :) good luck. xxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh ooh, is this a good time to talk post partum wraps? (said at 3am hence incoherent shortness)


----------



## justmeinlove

In a (hopefully) less incoherent way, I am actually really interested in post partum wraps. I get the impression they're most effective all the way from just below your breasts to covering your hips - and it's not that they weaken your abs, it's just that they help hold everything back in its normal position whilst your body gets over being pregnant - first 4-6 weeks after labour I believe.

The one I'm currently leaning most towards getting is this one: https://www.little-tots-store.com/item_165/Postpartum-Belly-Wrap--Bengkung-Roda.htm as it seems to wrap Everything rather than the belly bandit style things that just do a bit of your tummy.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! Great news u had a good appt plastik! And you need to do what u think is best for you! 

I have to have a section - no choice :( but I have had several riding friends that have had them and have not been on a horse for at least 7 weeks as even if u are feeling better your insides need to knit & u risk rupturing so please be careful. As you know I ToTALLY am with you desperate to ride again but we have waited this long so a few extra weeks is nothing. I was also told no driving for 6 weeks, no lifting an surging heavier than a kettle and shouldn't reach in and pick up baby for a few weeks - EEK!!! Luckily I will have help at hand but I'm stubbornly independent so not sure how ill deal with that?! 

Justneinlove that looks fab! IOW Sorry you are still sore - be careful! How are you enjoying motherhood? Also any tips of essentials to take to hospital? 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## more babies

Hey ladies!! Have been having nonstop internet issues over here so haven't been able to get on for more then a few minutes at a time but am going to try and get a little post in here. I've finally been getting a little more sleep and that on top of the iron pills has made a big difference. Still tired but functional now. Took a nasty fall last night :dohh: :dohh: I slipped on ice last night and fell hard right on the top part of my thigh/hip area. So now I'll be paranoid until my next ultrasound in just over two weeks :dohh: I also have jury duty a few days before the scan which I'm really hoping not to get picked for! I think I'm finally reaching the stage of looking like I've put on some weight. Definitely not pregnant looking but what I like to refer to as the fat stage :haha: I'm looking forward to actually having a bump and looking pregnant but all my pants still fit fine so clearly not much has changed yet.


I've been trying to read up here and there to stay updated on everything.. 

Iow so great to see a picture of you're little boy! Hope all is going well for you and your new little one!

Thanks Mrs. Eddie I know you must have the same fears about having a child with Crohn's. Its so hard having a sick child even though she is well almost all the time but I fear the next flare up and what her future will be like. She's such an amazing little girl though!

Justme, plastik & nimbec you guys are all getting so close!! Can't wait to see who's next and some more newborn pictures! Such an exciting time for you all!!

I'm terrible at getting everyone in so if I missed anything or anyone sorry! I'm trying to do this on my phone real quick :haha: Hope all is going well with everyone!!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Main problem is I can't find anywhere in UK that sells them...!


----------



## more babies

Well I decided to call the office about falling and they made it very clear I needed to go to the ER to get checked out. So now I'm sitting at the ER and hopefully everything will look ok!


----------



## nimbec

Oh noire babies fx all will be ok they are well padded in there! I had a nasty fall at about 20 weeks and all was fine! Let us know how u get on!!


----------



## justmeinlove

Yeah apparently my mum fell right on me when she was really pregnant and I'm fine! (I think!)


----------



## kraftykoala

I fell down the stairs and landed on my bump with my first, he was absolutely fine but its always best to ring your midwife and get checked out I think :)


----------



## Noo

Gosh, I'm SO tired! I've been in bed by 9.30pm for the last 3 nights! Shattered. It's DS' birthday tomorrow and already he's kicked off as he's come down and seen there isn't enough boxes wrapped for both lego sets he apparently asked his dad for.... I was only told of one of them and I bought it! If I'd known he'd asked for two I'd have bought them and bought less filling up crap! Grrr! Full on tears and tantrums :( Feel so bloody guilty :(


----------



## iow_bird

Hello :)

It's so exciting that some of you are getting so close to popping now!!
Hospital bag... um! I packed mine in a hurry when we had a false alarm about a week before baby arrived, so I have no idea exactly what was in it! I had a couple of loose dresses as they are comfy post c-section, a few premmie size outfits and a few newborn (I was given the premmie ones or I probably wouldn't have bothered with them, but he fitted them beautifully), giant granny knickers to hold in the surfboard postbaby pads, camera, and a washbag with all my bits in. 
Morebabies: hope you're ok babe. let us know how you get on at the hospital. Sure baby will be fine, but must be scary. xxx
Justme: I haven't got a post partum wrap, but managed to get a couple of giant bits of tubigrip (like you get when you sprain your ankle, but tummy sized) and they have helped heaps. If it hadn't been so damn hot I'd have worn them a bit more often ... note to self, if there's a "next" baby I'm having it in winter!!
Noo: Don't feel guilty!!! You bought him one set. I'm such a mean Mummy though, if my daughter behaved like that I'd threaten to take all the other presents away and cancel her birthday!

As for me :) I'm loving being a Mummy to 2 kiddies, although it's hard work especially while recovering from the section. Scar is playing up so hoping I don't have an infection in it. Noah is a absolute dream baby, so settled and sleeps pretty well for a newborn. Breastfeeding is heaps easier this time, although my nipples feel like they've been attacked by a cheesegrater! 
I'm trying to convince hubby that baby number 3 is a good idea.... I have about 18months to work on him though before I'd be ready to start trying again!

Hope all you ladies are doing ok!
xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

What iow bird said re presents 
Iow bird, can we convince you to set up our baby club thread? ;-)


----------



## more babies

Thank girls! So everything went well at the hospital. Luckily only ended up being a 2 hour trip which is great for the ER but they also took me falling very seriously and moved things along even though I kept saying I wasn't having any cramping or anything. On the plus side I got to see my little one bouncing around all over the place! :cloud9: The tech couldn't believe I couldn't feel any of it. And also was measuring 4 days ahead which seems to be the trend every time I have a scan. :haha: When I fell though I thought my upper thigh/hip area was what hit hardest but as the day went on yesterday my shoulder kept getting worse and worse and now I can't move it at all without being in horrible pain! Im thinking I probably tore something. If only it hurt that bad at the hospital I would have said something but I just wanted to get out of there as fast as possible. I don't see them giving me more then a sling for my arm so I may just buy one on my own. This pregnancy sure has been eventful! :haha: Nice to hear I'm not the only one that's fallen though!

Iow how great things are going so well for you with the new baby! How is your daughter doing sharing the attention? I know my oldest was a little jealous when DD#2 came. Even now at 10 and 7 they both very much want me to have a boy :haha: Hopefully your section scar doesn't cause you any trouble!

Oh and here's a pretty good picture the tech managed to get despite the constant flipping around! I'm not holding my breath either that this one is going to cooperate in 2 weeks when we can possibly find out the gender!
 



Attached Files:







2013-02-22_12-19-59_788.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## flamingpanda

I was tempted by the post partum wraps because I had some separated tummy muscles. However I had a tubigrip like Iow. I got given it at a physio session when I was suffering with my SPD. I intended to wear it when I got home but then with Hadley having lots of problems my tummy kind of went out of the window. When the midwife checked me a few weeks later she told me it was coming back together nicely and not to worry. So I think maybe I was lucky, my tummy doesn't seem too bad. Aside from some epic stretch marks down low. A small price to pay for a baby though! I found the tubigrip really effective when I was suffering though so I can see why it would work after too.

As for the hospital bag, ugh don't pack too much. If you end up stuck in their for days your partner can bring you things but I packed like I was going on holiday and it was just a nightmare. It took up far too much space on the ward and then we had to do about 3 trips down to the car with bags before going home! :D Essentials I would say - maternity pads (don't pack regular pads, if you end up with stitches you will want the soft ones). I was told to take 24 but I ended up in their for 3 days and I ended up wanting to change them more regularly than I thought I would. Paracetamol - sweet, sweet pain relief! Comfy clothes. Also don't forget the baby essentials like nappies, cotton wool etc... Our hospital didn't provide them (worth double checking though). If you're planning to BF take some nipple cream and tops that pull down easily.

But yeah, just don't over pack. It's amazing how differently I would do things a second time around!

Also some new pics of Hadley. :) She was making "rawr" sounds yesterday so I asked if she was being a monster and made a "rawr" sound back. She smiled and said "rawrawrawr!"
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130219_185827.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130219_190010.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130219_185408.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 0









IMG_20130219_190224.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Noo

You need a labour bag (that can be taken away again once you've delivered) and a postnatal bag that contain basics that your partner can top up depending on your length of stay. You definitely don't need several suitcases as they take up far too much room and are a bit of a health and safety hazard around the beds! 

You:
2/3 pairs of PJs
Dressing gown
slippers
wash bag & towel
Maternity pads
multipack of granny pants
leggings and a top to sit out in during the day
comfy set of clothes to go home in
Socks
Snacks
Phone charger/camera charger
Book/Kindle
Money for parking/newspaper/vending machines

Baby:
6 x babygrows
6 x vests
2/3 x hats
Coat/romper for going home
cotton wool
nappies
nappy sacks
pre-filled formula bottles if not BF
Several muslin squares

I think covers it... Anything else you need your partner can go and get for you once you've had the baby :) Make them useful! Leave the carseat in the car until you're all packed to be discharged. They get in the way too!


----------



## justmeinlove

We're having to pack around the point that my hb can't actually drive off without me as he doesn't have a full driving licence yet :) But hopefully with a Tesco outside the hospital, it's all do-able. But yes, no gadding off to get 'extra clothes' or something for us!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry ladies, haven't been here in awhile, everything is very busy right now with work and life in general. Will be so happy when this gala that I am working on is finished on Thursday...Was also at a baby shower this weekend that was a lot of fun. There were five pregnant ladies there too so it was great to chat and compare notes with them. 

JustMe and Plastik: both of you look fabulous! I love the bumps.

Morebabies: Glad to hear that all is well with baby after the fall. I also fell about three weeks ago and sprained my ankle, (in my house, I can't even blame an icy surface, just my newfound clutziness). Sorry to hear about your shoulder though, you might want to have it looked at.

Panda: Hadley is too cute!

Plastik and Nimbec: I too might have to have a c-section. I've heard that the recovery can be difficult so am hoping to avoid it but will obviously do it if it is best for baby and myself. 

Noo: Thanks for the list.

Iow: Glad all is going well with the two little ones.

JustMe: You are getting so close now, exciting! :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

The thing I am finding frustrating today is that despite having had an epic bad mood today, various days of period pains etc, I won't find out if I'm anywhere closer to something happening at my mw appt tomorrow, cos all they do at 38 wks is the usual bp, bump measure etc. Just seems a bit rubbish :-/


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie great to hear from you and that all is going well for you!

Justme yeah that doesn't sound like much of an appointment for being 38 weeks. I would think they'd at least check to see if you're dilating at all.

Despite that I'm not feeling all that great today due to a bad nights sleep I made my first baby purchase today and I'm really excited about it. We went out to some stores just to look at stuff yesterday and it made us even more anxious to find out if its a boy or girl! But after reading lots of reviews l ordered a stroller and car seat set and can't wait till it gets here!! Two weeks from today we will hopefully know what we are having!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Lovely Ladies!!

JustMe, hope your appointment isn't too much of a disappointment :hugs: And also hope that you are feeling a tad better in terms of mood. I hate being in a bad mood and there's just nothing to do about it.

Mrs Eddie, just a few days to go and your Gala is done! Hang in there! :thumbup:

Noo, that's a great list! Think it covers everything!

More, congrats on the shopping! Once it starts it pretty much never stops! :blush:

Panda, your LO is just GORGEOUS!!! You must be SO proud!

Iow, glad to hear you are enjoying your two! Everyone tells me after I've had this little guy, I'm going to want another and another, but I'm not convinced yet. Kids are EXPENSIVE! :rofl:

AFM, I had a fabulous weekend! My baby shower was on Sat and I was SO spoiled. Had 15 good friends there and got masses of gorgeous gifts! I'm really psyched now because I can go out shopping and get all the stuff I still want, YAY :wohoo:

Then it was my birthday on Sun and we went out for a really fabulous tea with my extended family. Our neighbours down the street gave me a bottle of MOET Champagne which I'm SO excited about!! 

Other than that, my house is over-run with inlaws and they all get gone from Saturday. I know it sounds awful, but I can't wait to have my house back. I love spending time with the family but right now I get home and pretty much lock myself in my room with my book because I'm just over it. To make matters worse, my DH left for Cape Town on Sun eve and is only back on Wed eve, so I'm doing all sorts of entertaining and cleaning on my own. I'm also very spoiled in that we have a live-in helper, who is a godsend! Only she's been gone on leave since the end of Jan and is only back next week, and I just can't face cleaning the house after a full day at work with a bunch of guests there. Ugh :cry: Oh well, only a few more days. I can hold out for a few more days.

I've attached a pic of Ethan's room with my new comfy chair, and one of the maternity pics that we got back from the photographer. They are all stunning!
 



Attached Files:







photo2.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 5









photo.JPG
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## justmeinlove

Aw your house is beautiful and your photos are beautiful! I am so jealous!


----------



## justmeinlove

Had my 38 week appt today. As expected it went 'pee test, bp test, measure bump'.
Everything came up fine although despite feeling infinitely heavier, Boo appears to still be at 3/5 engaged...grrrr.

Did however get some really good advice from midwife - ignore it until you can't.
I feel this may be a good way of staying calm for the next few weeks! Although hopefully it won't be that long as my aunt has offered to start doing acupuncture on me by 6 March to get things going if needed - as an ex midwife and currently practicing acupuncturist, this is an offer I'll be more than happy to take up :)

We have just dyed the black batch of baby clothes (which are now ADORABLE), today is the purple batch! ;)

My next appt is at 40+4...which seems a bit paff and I'm hoping I won't make it :p

morebabies, that's super exciting you ordered your first baby things! :D


----------



## justmeinlove

**BEAM** Today we were playing with a Lush fresh face mask. It was fun! It may have also produced my favourite 'me being pregnant' photo ever :D It's a nice blend of traditional and 'us' / 'me' :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_000154.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## plastikpony

Gorgeous pic JustMe!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

Ok, so random question for the day. Have any of you ladies had leaky nipples yet? I'm all prepared with breast pads and everything and nothing yet. Only 19 days to go!!


----------



## more babies

Great pictures ladies!!

As far as leaky nipples go.. with my first they leaked bad enough to go through bras and shirts for the last couple months. Definitely embarrassing the first time it happened :blush: after that I got pads. With my second they only leaked a little if enough pressure was put on them the last month or so.


----------



## more babies

I also without a doubt felt the baby move on Tuesday and then felt a little more yesterday. Not a lot but I can't definitely say for sure that's what it is! :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

Nope, no leaking here!


----------



## kraftykoala

I am jealous of the non leaking, I haven't been without a bra day and night for weeks because I soak through everything!


----------



## flamingpanda

Enjoy it whilst it lasts! I started leaking at 18 weeks and continued long after we'd had to switch to formula. It was the most stressful thing about the recovery for me. I think once we'd had to change I just wanted to turn the tap off. There's a horrible guilt tied in with failing at something you planned, esp BFing and the leaking was just a horrible reminder. It didn't help that I'd had pads stuffed in my bra for months lol. I just wanted a break. Thankfully it's stopped now and it's lovely to be able to lay in bed and not feel drenched.

I'm is such a bad mood. We'd ordered a jumperoo from amazon. Hadley spends Thursdays at her Grandma and Grandad's and I'd ordered this thing to arrive before 1pm so that I could go out with my mum this afternoon. Well 1pm has been and gone and apparently no one knows where my parcel is. They've agreed to refund the express delivery charge but they want me to wait around 2 days to see if they can find it. Not impressed! I was hoping to have this thing built and ready so she could start exploring it tomorrow morning. This also means I'm stuck here and all I really want to do is walk the dog and go for a long relaxing bath. Neither of which I can do incase this thing shows up. Ugh. I also have a baby carrier (Ergo) on it's way from Germany, here's betting it beats my Jumperoo that was coming from Birmingham!

Took a picture of Hadley this morning and it's scary how big she's starting to look. It's the first one I've taken where I can't see the newborn I brought home from the hospital anymore. It really does go too fast!
 



Attached Files:







528452_10151555187761019_1837535381_n.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## justmeinlove

Right! It strikes me that once one of us has a baby we suddenly get too sleep-deprived or busy or distracted to set up our baby club version! :)

So I've set it up now in advance at https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...e-else-not-test-early-refugees-baby-club.html

I hope I've done it ok!


----------



## nimbec

Flaming panda what gorgeous piccys!!! I hope they arrived in the end how annoying!!!! Hope you are feeling more cheery today!! 

Justneinlove what a good idea!! There will be a few o us heading there soon! 

My section is booked for next thus 7th march eeeeek!! Do you think you will have your bubs first? 

Plastik you can't be far behind? 

How's everyone feeling? 

I haven't had any leaking yet...


----------



## justmeinlove

I really don't feel like I have any clue when this is going to happen now...39 weeks today and I suppose I have in my head that you'd feel Something when stuff was working up to happening, and as per the rest of the 9 months I feel normal...
I've tried to convince Boo that today is a marvellous day for a birthday but without any apparent success so far :( Although I did get faint hope when I had to get up FOUR times last night to pee - normally I only have to go once! But no, nothing so far... :| I'm really keen for it to happen super soon though as our wedding anniversary is on 13th March and my hb's birthday is on the 31st March and I REALLY want Boo's birthday to be nice and separate from both of those things...

So in conclusion hopefully I'll beat you to it but I'm not betting on it :|


----------



## nimbec

Aww justme so frustrating for you! I really hope something happens soon!! Maybe the more regular loo visits mean bubs is more engaged?? Fx!! :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Does anyone have a sweep booked? :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Tum te tum - how is everyone doing?


----------



## nimbec

All ok here jut playing the waiting game. Full of cold and feeling pretty sorry for myself but hey ho!! How are you? 

I haven't got a sweep booked because I have to have the c section :( are you booking one? 

Hope everyone is ok?


----------



## justmeinlove

Bah, etc. Feel totally normal.

It's a weird thing. I think it's like anything that you're waiting for - big holiday, wedding - you can't entirely help focusing on it - and it's worse in this situation because you don't actually have a set date. I think if I knew when it was going to happen I wouldn't be feeling quite so petulant about it cos I could get on with things, with a good idea of what I was doing when.

It's just annoying me, reading threads of people going on about losing plugs and contractions and blah blah blah. Whilst I know people say you can have BH and not feel them, I honestly have not felt anything remotely resembling a contraction or a BH at any point. I had a crummy achy back last night which really hurt when dh massaged me (but apparently didn't feel tense or anything) but that's it. It!

:brat:


----------



## more babies

With my first my water broke out of no where. No other symptoms whatsoever. Luckily I was at home and had just gotten out of the shower although it was just a small leak the whole time due to baby being down so low. With number 2 my hands started swelling quite a bit so went in to get checked just to be on the safe side and turned out I was having contractions yet didn't know it and my water broke on its own about 30 minutes after getting there.. again with no other noticeable symptoms aside from my hands. Just thought I'd share my experiences :winkwink: 

AFM anxiously awaiting my next ultrasound 1 week from today and really hoping for a clear gender shot! Also hoping my number is high enough that I don't have to go in for jury duty on Thursday.

Hope all is well with everyone and so excited for you ladies whose babies will be coming so soon!! :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

*pokes plastik* you ok?


----------



## plastikpony

Hello!! Sorry I've been MIA! Typed a nice long response to everyone about everything and then my phone didn't send it and then I got grumpy and gave up :brat:

JustMe, how you doing hun? Think you any closer? Thanks for setting up the thread in advance!! There'll be a couple of us moving that way soon!

Nimbec, how you feeling? Just 2 days left for you! Hectic! 14 left for me!

More, I'm sure you'll get a good gender shot! Holding thumbs :thumbup:

This weekend was fab! Bought our baby monitor which I love! Got the hectic AngelCare one with the video feed, which will come in handy in our double storey house to decide whether or not I should be haulin' ass upstairs like a paranoid first-time parent. Also sorted through all of the stuff we got from our baby shower and got to buy the remainder of the stuff I need.

I'm worried that our compactum is only going to arrive a week after the baby does, but hey, there's nothing I can do about that really. Baby won't mind being changed on the bed for a while, I'm sure :haha:

We had another scan this morning to check placenta and fluid and growth. Little Ethan is doing SO well. Everything looks great and now at 36+3 he's measuring 37 weeks, and weighs 2.9kg(6.4lb) (up from 2.4kg(5.3lb) two weeks ago!). So looks like at 38+3, when I'm having my section, he'll be close to 3.5kg(7.7lb)! :wacko:


----------



## justmeinlove

Nothing! Though read a bunch on shorter cycles with earlier conception meaning shorter pregnancies...
Going to phone my aunt tomorrow and ask her to acupuncture me  am excited by the awesome freebie opportunity!!


----------



## plastikpony

You're brave!! Needles freak me out!! No way I'd be going for acupuncture
:rofl:


----------



## justmeinlove

You're having a c section! I'm trying to avoid an epidural cos needles freak me out!


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!! But the C-Section is one needle in my back and I can't see them putting it in! Acupuncture is a different story altogether!!!

In other news, I bought a carpet shampooer and it is awesome. Or at least it will be once I can use it. Before I can use it I need to buy carpet shampoo, and all the manual says is to be sure to use a shampoo that is suitable for the machine! Well how the hell am I supposed to know what shampoo is suitable for the damnable thing if they don't TELL you what shampoo is suitable?!? :dohh: A friend of mine has one and she says that the one with the 'orange top' works. :growlmad:


----------



## justmeinlove

I'm not going to look 
And in seriousness, check what needles are involved with c section, just so you know, cos I Think you'll get a canula in your hand as well. I think.
Am not trying to freak you out though! I was surprised someone told about that in relation to an epidural!

Went out with a friend today and fed their baby puree. Nobody broke and the baby laughed at me, so I'm marking that down as a success! ;-)


----------



## plastikpony

Excellent!! That sounds like a success to me! Honestly I'm terrified of holding other people's babies. Not sure that bodes well for me being able to manage with my own!

I'm pretty sure I'll get a drip in my hand, but for some reason that doesn't really bother me. I had loads of needles when I was younger coz I have graves disease (thyroid) so I'm ok with regular injections in my arms and stuff. It's when people want to stick needles in my legs and things that I lose it a tad :rofl: I know, I'm just weird.

My friend who is now 16 weeks pregnant found out today that she is having another boy!! That is great for me coz it means that my little boy will have a close family friend who is also a little boy at the same age! Not quite sure why I'm so super excited about this, but I am :D


----------



## justmeinlove

Ah, good. I did want to check  and I'm sure you'll be fine, you can like and be able to deal with your own child without feeling similarly about others ;-)


----------



## more babies

I have two of my own kids and still feel awkward and uncomfortable holding other peoples babies. I feel as if other peoples babies are more fragile then my own :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies!

Well the Gala is done and I am so happy :happydance: Just finding it difficult to refocus on the loads of other stuff I have to catch up on now :haha:

I can't believe how close so many of you are now, its honestly amazing. Also, great job on setting up the parenting group Justme, though its going to be pretty lonely in this group I think in a couple of weeks with so many of you moving over...

Justme and Plastik, love the new bump pics, still looking awesome ladies!

Morebabies, glad all is well with you! I can't believe you will be getting your gender scan so soon!


----------



## flamingpanda

I know being in the throws of labour is probably different to having a c-section but by the time I pleaded for my epidural I didn't give a crap about the needle in my back (one thing I'd sworn I wouldn't have an epidural because of!). It didn't hurt at all, they numb the area really well and I imagine it's much easier when you're not screaming and writhing around at the time! :blush:

Apparently the doctor that did mine was a bit of a dish but I have to say I don't have the slightest memory of what he looked like. As he left I remember the MW's telling me "oh everyone loves doctor Ben :cloud9:". I'm sure it's mostly because he has drugs though! :haha: But he was so relaxed and patient with me so don't worry, if they could put it in me when I was being an absolute nightmare it should be fine!

As for the drip, I ended up with one too. I got really sick when labour kicked in (I made up for not having morning sickness). I basically got to the delivery room and barfed everywhere. I should point out I had asked for something for sickness 30 minutes earlier but they were so slow at bringing drugs. So I ended up incredibly dehydrated and they insisted I had a drip. It wasn't so bad. I dislike needles immensely but I was so over being pregnant they could stick me with whatever they wanted so long as it helped make me feel better.

Have they said how long a c-section will take? I have absolutely no idea.

I second what morebabies said about other people's babies too. I feel uncomfortable. It's different with your own.

Justme - has your MW booked you a sweep yet? You should be allowed one at 40 +1 (presuming you don't go by then of course!)


----------



## justmeinlove

Next appt is only at 40+4, not terribly impressed! And don't want one then cos wedding anniversary is the day after...grrr.


----------



## flamingpanda

The time after that they should still offer one but they'd book your induction too as you'd be toward the end of your two weeks at that point. I got two sweeps and then the induction was 42 weeks exactly. Would she not offer you one sooner elsewhere? I remember being furious as my MW wouldn't do a sweep at 40 weeks (as I HAD to be 40+1 apparently... insane) but she said I could go to a drop-in a few towns over (as they had clinic on a Monday, this was a Friday). So I did. But I was pretty pissed off by that point, I was so sick of being pregnant lol. I realise others may have more patience. :haha:


----------



## justmeinlove

Am going to try and phone tomorrow and ask for an earlier appt generally as not terribly impressed that I'm practically skipping an appt...esp when the internet suggests it's actually more important to be monitored after 40 weeks.


----------



## plastikpony

If you ladies have a bit of time, and want to read something amusing that you can relate to, check this out:

https://www.pregnantchicken.com/pregnant-chicken-blog/your-pregnant-body-20-things

Mrs Eddie, so glad your gala is over! Well done you! :happydance:.

More, that's good to hear! I'm a little less scared now :)

Panda, I don't have the exact time frame, but it won't be longer than an hour. My Dr does them on a Tuesday, at 8am. He did one yesterday and was in his office (which isn't at the hospital that he does delivers at) at 9:30am for my appointment. So I reckon between 30min and an hour :shrug:


----------



## justmeinlove

Well my aunt came today and did a trial 'apply an acupuncture needle'. It felt slightly stabby (and made me a bit jumpy) and a tiny bit more hurty when she took it out.
I'm about to eat something to try and work out if it made me feel a bit funny or if I'm just hungry.

She also showed me some acupressure points that apparently you poke with a pencil for more accuracy. They were all a bit owey! :) But I shall be trying them again later just to see :)

I feel like I'm being unreasonable and impatient, but I am also really aware that Friday is the due date and after that it's kind of a countdown to induction - which sounds no fun!

She's coming back on Saturday to have a proper go, although I'm assured she'll stop at any point I want her to :) It's kind of scary cos of course if it works I have to deal with labour! But as I keep pointing out to myself, I'm going to have to do that anyway at some point...


----------



## nimbec

Hi all gosh justme you are braver than me!! I went once and it was not for me it made me really sick & I nearly passed out on the woman ..I was fine with needles going in - it was when she completed the circuit??! Apparently my body didn't like it lol!! Very unusual reaction though so in sure you are fine. So frustrating about appts!! 

Well I went in today for prep for c section tomorrow jut to be told its being postponed because there are no scbu beds grrrr so now it could be anytime - I went into labour Monday eve & if that happens again they will get him out but if no bed means I have to go miles away to where ever the bed is!! Grrrr I don't know if I'm coming or going- one minute they say he has to come now then the next he is fine & can last a bit longer!


----------



## justmeinlove

Nimbec, that's crap! You must be SO pissed off! :o HUGE HUGS!!! Have they checked on the baby to make sure they're ok? I totally admire you for not killing them! :)

As for acupuncture that's interesting - like I say, that's only one needle I've had put in me so far - so we'll have to see what happens when she does more! :o I know my uncle was saying that my cousin had a crap reaction when she did him - but hopefully it will work for me...!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks justme yes I was rather upset to say the least it's an emotional roller coaster for sure :( fx it works for you - even if u did have a crappy reaction it still may induce labour :) anything is worth a go!! 

Hope everyone else is ok? 

I'm still getting the odd contraction but nothing regular grrrr. They checked bubs in a scan (very briefly I must say!!!) and said he was ok and fluid was better hmmm bit sure I believe them in the fluid front as I can feel him really well from the outside. But as long as be is ok and not distressed all will be fine.


----------



## plastikpony

Nimbec that must be SO annoying!!! When will you know when they will actually do a c-section?? If it's any consolation, I can feel my little guy really well from the outside, and his fluid is most definitely fine. Hope your fluid really is better and your LO is nice and comfy in there!

JustMe, 1 day until you are fully cooked!!!! It's literally any day now, please keep us updated!

AFM, everything seems completely normal. I can't wait for work to be over, last day tomorrow! I'm having a little baby shower at work, is it weird that I feel awkward about that? I earn more than most of the people here, and feel odd that they are going to be spending money on me. Don't like it at all but they insist since we do it for everyone else. Think I'll buy some nice donuts and drinks to make myself feel better.

Also, the last two days I've had moments where I get this constant ache in my lower back and abdomen, like there's quite a bit of pressure. I think it's because my bump is dropping, could that be what's causing it? It doesn't come and go like contractions (not that I've ever had any of those), when it's there its constant and lingers for an hour or more, then gradually goes away :shrug:

On the bright side, my SPD seems to be loads better as of last night! :happydance: Hope it stays that way! I still ache a bit and feel it when I move around, but it's so much easier to get up out of bed or off of a chair now!


----------



## justmeinlove

Oh dear, I am cynical. I read your comment and could hear myself thinking 'bah it could be Weeks, everyone will have one before me mutter mutter'
;-)


----------



## nimbec

Thanks plastik! Good to know. I've had those pains as well for about 2 weeks now the Midwiffe said it was prob baby settling head in to my pelvis making it sore as long as its constant and not coming and going you should be ok....but if worried definately ask your doc he seems very nice from what you have said! I have a date for next thus but again depends on the bed situation for bubs :( the only way I would have him sooner is an emergency case I I got contractions back properly again. 

Awww justme I know how you feel as I was expecting to meet lo today I'm seriously jelous of anyone else having theirs!!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## plastikpony

I'm sure it won't be weeks, JustMe!! Try enjoy the last few days! Spend as much time with DH as possible and do some stuff u won't be able to do after baba arrives!

Nimbec, our LO's are going to be so close together! It's mad!

Well I'm sitting at the DMV renewing my drivers license. Really is nice that my job is so flexible I can do it in work hours! Still long and tedious though!


----------



## nimbec

I know they may een have the same birthday! When was your date again? I just tried looking back but can't find it!!


----------



## plastikpony

19 March, so your little one will most likely be here sooner, but they'll still be close :happdance: Who knows, maybe you and JustMe will have baby's on the same day!!


----------



## nimbec

Gosh we will all be so close together how cool is that!!


----------



## justmeinlove

That is cool! Though I totally reserve the right to sulk if you both beat me to it!!


----------



## plastikpony

Haha!!! I'm totally not beating you JustMe, not a chance! It's Nimbec you got to watch out for ;)


----------



## nimbec

Lol justme I totally give you permission to sulk if that happens!!!! Although I'm sure it won't!! I'm really grumpy today grrrr feel crap and have low down pains no tightening so just hanging about bored.com!


----------



## plastikpony

Who knows, maybe you'll be one of those rare people who have their baby ON their due date!


----------



## justmeinlove

Technically if Boo went two weeks over, it could happen! :-/


----------



## plastikpony

Wouldn't you be induced before then?


----------



## annio84

So exciting for you 3! All so close now. Just me hope you're not waiting too much longer.

I'm 20 weeks today so half way! My scan is tomorrow but we're staying team yellow... probably!! So excited to see baby again!

Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## nimbec

Yay Annio congratulations on 20 weeks - gosh i admire your willpower for team yellow - i caved instantly LOL! Good luck and enjoy your scan!! 

Well in theory unless my contractions come back you could both beat me if there are no scbu beds here lol although i will be admitted next thursday and done as soon as a bed becomes free for bubs. So theoretically we could ALL give birth on the same day lol 

Although i hope not justme as you will be tearing your hair out by then!! (((hugs)))


----------



## justmeinlove

Grin!

Just phoned to check re appts cos annoyed my next is 40+4. They said not to worry...and that if I didn't want a sweep on 12th (I don't!) I'd then be offered one at my next appt at 41+4 and also be booked for 42 wk induction...

Grrrr


----------



## plastikpony

Why don't u want a sweep JustMe? Wouldn't it potentially help get things moving?

Annio, congrats on halfway!!! I would never have been able to stick to team yellow, but right from the beginning I always wanted to know if it was a little girl or boy :wohoo:

Nimbec, is it normal for beds to not be available? If they were to admit you and there weren't any beds available, how long would it take for one to become available?


----------



## justmeinlove

It's our wedding anniversary on the 13th  which is why I'm getting tetchier the closer we get to that date...I don't want Boo's birthday to clash or for one to overshadow the other :-/


----------



## nimbec

Plastik its a nightmare overhere with the nhs system it definately has its benefits but this is one of the biggest problems! Basically any babies that are a planned section before 39 weeks can not be born without a scbu bed being available incase they need it and there are hardly any beds anywhere! If i was an emergancy section ie baby had to come out NOW or he/she would be very compromised then they would ship me off to where the nearest bed was - not good! On monday when I was admitted and this was potentially going to happen the nearest bed was nearly 4hrs away!! 

However if i'm already admitted due to slow labour or severe pain then when a spare bed comes up they would do section as long as there were not any emergancys in.....so all in all i'd be best getting myself admitted and making a pain of myself but that is just not me :( Bloody NHS!! 

My oh asked if wecould go privately and its not an option...makes no difference!


----------



## plastikpony

Wow!! Really is a very different system to how things work over here! Mind you, I have no idea how our public health system operates, since I don't think it's that great and pretty much everyone who can afford it is on private health care. I think my Gynae only does about 1 C-Section every week, sometimes two. They happen on a Tuesday at 8am, so you just arrive at the hospital and book yourself in.

From chatting to the head nurse in the labor ward, she has been there 5 years and in that entire time they have only been full twice! Like I said, we pay for it though. We pay a lot!


----------



## more babies

So much going on here!! I still can't believe there's 3 of you that could really go any day now. So exciting and good luck!!

We are dealing with some more terrible weather here today and luckily no jury duty for me today :happydance: although DD#2 is home from school today because she's not feeling well. She also informed me that she's not going to be happy if we find out we are having a girl. It makes me feel bad but she's a mommies girl and Im guessing that's where its coming from. But hopefully we will find out on Monday!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## more babies

And Mrs. Eddie is right.. there won't be many people left over here once the 3 of you have your babies. It'll be very quiet.

When did you all start to show? I'm 18 weeks and still nothing at all but I see people in other threads with bumps and some of them are so big already!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies! 

I will happily still chat over here too!! Thats if you want me too...lol!! 

I started showing at about 16weeks but thats because i was very bloated my propper bump didnt appear until about 22 weeks :) 

Good luck at the gender scan, i'm sure dd will be excited even if it is a girl...perhaps you could tell her how important she is and that u will need her help ;) 

hope you are all ok!


----------



## more babies

nimbec said:


> Good luck at the gender scan, i'm sure dd will be excited even if it is a girl...perhaps you could tell her how important she is and that u will need her help ;)

Thanks! That's what we've been doing. I guess we will wait and see what they say Monday and if it is another girl I'm sure she will come around at some point.

And of course we still want you to come back and chat with us!!! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

I don't know why I'm expecting to be showing already because I didn't with my other two either. With my first I actually had nothing until 6 months and only gained 14 lbs. I think I just want to "feel" pregnant. :haha:


----------



## nimbec

morebabies i totally understand you wanting your bump.....although i'd like to shrink mine now lol!!!


----------



## more babies

:haha: that's was I was thinking.. once the bump gets to a certain point you no longer want it anymore!


----------



## plastikpony

More, awesome that you didn't have to do Jury Duty!! Thinking back, I was convinced that I was showing at 18 weeks. But I went back and looked at my pics and I totally wasn't :shy: I only started actually showing at 22/23 weeks. I got a bit podgy and bloated around the tummy before then, but not an actual bump. Even at 23 weeks, the bump was there but it was tiny!

AFM, today is my LAST DAY at work!! Hello Maternity leave!!! :wohoo: I had all sorts of ideas of things I wanted to do this week, but I'm just so uncomfortable that I'm not sure any of it is going to happen! :dohh:


----------



## annio84

woohoo for maternity leave. Just off for my scan now!! Excited. 

Also am I right in saying happy due date to Just me?


----------



## plastikpony

You are Annio!! I'll join you!

:happydance: :happydance: HAPPY DUE DATE JUSTME!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## justmeinlove

Thanks...


----------



## justmeinlove

Sorry, let's try that again.

Thanks!!!  it's odd to be hoping contractions are going to suddenly appear and result in a Boo today...! Nothing so far


----------



## plastikpony

:haha: Well good luck anyway! Keep us updated with anything and everything weird and wonderful and downright normal that you might be experiencing! Don't want to miss anything!


----------



## annio84

I have everything crossed for you! 

Just got back from my scan and so happy! The radiographer was so lovely, she had the screen pointed at us the whole time and explained everything to us. We could see all the little heart valves beating and baby was sucking their thumb! Also she was very sweet and gave us four pictures and only charged us for 1. Also - still team yellow, I held strong. 

Everyone having a nice day?


----------



## more babies

Also wanted to join in and say happy due date to justme! Although I'm sure its more aggravating to you that its your due date and still no baby. I remember that feeling at the end with dd#2 and just wanting it to be over with and trying everything to get things moving along and that was about 2 weeks before my due date. :dohh:

Annio good for you on staying strong and not finding out the sex of the baby! :thumbup: I could never do that. I've been dying to know since I found out I was pregnant :haha: Also glad to hear the scan went well and you had a nice tech. I feel like the tech can sometimes make or break the scan.

AFM we unfortunately got a ton of snow dumped on us over night and school was canceled for the kids. I'm so over winter and any more snow. All the snow from the last big snow was finally almost all gone. Otherwise nothing exciting here.. just still anxiously awaiting my scan. Also may be bringing dd2 to the doctors with a possible ear infection. I'm laying here waiting for her to wake up to see how she is.

Hope all is going well for the rest of you!! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Oh and yay to plastik for maternity leave!!! It'll be nice being able to relax for the little bit of time left before baby arrives.


----------



## justmeinlove

Yes, plastik, gratz re maternity leave!!!! :) And hurrah for a lovely scan, Annio.

I THINK I might have had a couple of cramps today. But I'm staying hypothetical on that. And I'm sure Boo must have got lower as even walking makes me feel like I need the loo today! But on the good side I am being faintly productive (so far!) so that's good :)

I really would like things to kick off today, although still nothing involving blood or gunge :p


----------



## flamingpanda

Any news? :)


----------



## justmeinlove

Not from me...


----------



## annio84

Sending lots of positive labour starting thoughts your way!


----------



## annio84

Any news anyone? Hope you've all had a nice weekend!


----------



## nimbec

Morning all!! I had the best Mother's Day present ever!! Baby Harrison was born yesterday weighing 6 pounds 3oz he's gorgeous!! He's in scbu as got lots of gunk in his lungs and needs a tiny bit of help but will be absolutely fine!! One very happy mummy here!! Just been expressing OMG I feel like daisy the cow lol what an experience lol 

Hope everyone is ok? Any updates?


----------



## justmeinlove

Nimbec, oh wow!!!!! Did it just happen?? Huge congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## flamingpanda

OMG congrats nimbec! Don't forget piccies when you get a chance. How did it all go?


----------



## plastikpony

HUGE congrats Nimbec!!! Can't wait to hear your birth story when you have the energy to tell us!!

How is everyone else? 

I just bought my DH a gift for when Ethan is born. Hoping the little guy decides to stay in there until the section since I've had the gift engraved with the birth date!!! Hope I haven't jinxed anything!!


----------



## more babies

Wow congrats nimbec!!! That's so exciting!! Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## more babies

Just got back from my ultrasound and unfortunately DH couldn't come with me because DD2 is sick. But I had the tech write down the sex and we opened the envelope when I got home... and we are team :blue: !!!!!! Honestly I can't even believe it!! We are going to get our little boy after all! :cloud9:


----------



## justmeinlove

awwww it's excitement all round! :) Congrats more!! :) And Plastik, that's an AMAZING idea!!!! :)

AFM, I am definitely more crampy today and not quite sure what to make of it. I had period style cramps pretty much all night I think to the extent my tummy was a bit sore when I got up this morning. Walking around today I still have them and they're extending down to my thighs - you know like when period pains are just rubbish and you think 'urgh I'm going back to bed'.
But yeah - I have no idea if this means anything or not! I kind of think it must do cos well, I'm 40+3 and it's certainly more than has happened up until now. But it's bizarre as I have no idea what this should feel like, so....how can you tell?!

We shall see I suppose...!


----------



## flamingpanda

Congrats more babies, so exciting! Any name ideas yet?

Justme, before I went in for my induction I had a few days of contractions coming and going, to the point I was timing them (you can get an app for it btw if you want something fun to play with lol). However I have to say when it was the real thing it felt very different. Have you had any Braxton Hicks throughout pregnancy? All I can say is you'll know because it will hurt a bit more than a period pain, it's a different pain I think. Or at least it was for me. Have you had any internals yet to see how dilated you are? Or would your first one be this week along with the sweep?


----------



## justmeinlove

Nope, no BH, no nothing!

And not getting a sweep tomorrow as I cannot emphasise enough how much I don't want Boo to turn up on Wednesday. But am up for being checked for how things are getting on! I think then I'll just have to put my foot down and say I want to be seen at the end of the week for a sweep if needed. But weirdly, reading your post has made me realise how much I want things to be happening today now! I'll be so disappointed if nothing comes of all of this :(


----------



## more babies

Yes! We will name him Landon Paul. Landon just because we heard it years ago and have loved it ever since and Paul for DHs brother who passed away and its also both our fathers names. So our kids names are and will be.. Alyssa Lynn, Kadence Jillian and Landon Paul. So excited!!!!

Justme I wish I could help you out with things feeling like they're getting going since I've done this twice before but unfortunately contractions were something I felt further into it in the hospital and that was with pitocin so they felt really strong right away.


----------



## justmeinlove

Well I guess I just see how it goes, if I feel the need to go in I go in and if Boo somehow turns up before I've realised I need to, that will be exciting! :p


----------



## flamingpanda

Gorgeous name, Paul is my OH's name so I naturally approve. ;)

If you're unsure you can always give the labour ward a call, they'll be able to tell you what to look for. I take it you haven't lost any of your plug? (not everyone does though) Contractions kind of feel a bit like a clenching.

Oh I think Hadley's awake... back soon.


----------



## annio84

Congrats Nimbec! Pictures when you can!! 

More, congrats on team blue and love the name.

Justme, hope things get going for you soon.


----------



## Noo

You know when they're "real" contractions. But twinges and BH before hand feel painful/uncomfy but once you get the real deal you realise you weren't getting them before! They make you stop what you're doing and concentrate on breathing through them, they'll stop you mid conversation and you'll need to focus your energy on getting through them, if you're sleeping - they'll wake you up whereas the uncomfy tightening of BH most of the time you can take paracetamol and snooze x


----------



## justmeinlove

Well yeah but that's the active labour stage isn't it...?


----------



## Noo

My boobs are leaking already! Did anyone else get this so early on?


----------



## justmeinlove

'fraid not! I still don't have anything like that.


----------



## flamingpanda

Mine leaked from around 17 weeks, it sucked. You have my sympathies. :(

Aside from the ones I had a few days prior to induction they were all quite strong, but that could have been the induction I guess. They put the propess in around 12 noon and by 6 the pain was enough to make me vomit. So it all came thick and fast for me. In retrospect I'm so glad because having watched some inductions take 2 days on One Born Every Minute I realise it could have been very different. So I have no idea what the slow start feels like, my slow start sputtered out. :(


----------



## plastikpony

No leakage for me yet!!

How are u feeling this morning JustMe?

I had serious gas last night, to the point where the rumbling of bubbles in my tummy was keeping me up. Better this morning though!! Yay.


----------



## justmeinlove

Definitely cramping, got hb to wire me up to the tens machine around 2am. I love this machine, it's awesome. I'm not entirely sure what's going on but am kind of thinking it may well be contractions as they are happening every 8-10 minutes for a minute or so. But they're not really anything too bad, although maybe it's the tens crack making me say that ;-)

Going to go back to sleep until 8 then have some breakfast and see if things get any more speedy or strong when I'm not being pointedly asleep. We shall see I suppose!


----------



## flamingpanda

Eek so exciting! :D


----------



## plastikpony

So exciting JustMe!!!!! Soon!! Keep us updated!!

:hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Well it sounds exciting, I grant you, but what Is it?!!


----------



## annio84

how are you doing now just me?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, so much good news going on here! 

Annio, congrats on staying team yellow, you have a much stronger resolve than me!

Nimbec, huge congrats on little Harrison's birth. As everyone else has said, please post pictures when you have a chance. 

Morebabies, I am so happy for you, yay Team Blue :happydance: I also love the name! I can't wait until April 3, which is when we have our scan.

Noo, one of my good friends had earlier leakage too and unfortunately it is still happening for her. She switched to nursing bras and used breast pads which she said really helped. 

Plastik, I'm sure Ethan will co-operate and wait until the section date to make his appearance. Oh and congrats on starting mat leave. 

Justme, I hope things are progressing nicely for you!

Things with me are still good. Midwife appointment last week and all went well. We also bought our crib and a dresser for the nursery on Sunday. I still can't believe how quickly time is going...


----------



## justmeinlove

Am so SO miserable at the moment :( The cramps died off for a bit around 9.30am so I figured 'sigh, stupid starter labour' and was quite grumpy about that. Then it all started up again around...12.30 and has been going since then.
Went to midwife appt at 4.30 and asked if I could have an examination, just to see if anything was actually happening or if I was just in regular pain :( She tried to do an exam but couldn't really get anywhere as well, frankly, it fucking hurt - and I imagine also cos my cervix was quite back so she couldn't reach either.
So basically nope, nothing immediate is happening. BUT OMG I HURT SO MUCH! :( Basically every 7 minutes or so, a cramp happens and it's really really painful. And it's not stopping and it's horrible :( I've just taken some paracetamol and hopefully that will kick in soon :( Have totally given up on trying to do anything constructive today, I just want the hurting to stop - or do stuff more regularly and constructive so that I can go and get more damn drugs :(

Basically right now I want to cry :(


----------



## more babies

Awww so sorry you're feeling so terrible justme :hugs: sounds like things are getting going though so maybe the end is near and you will soon be meeting your little one. Fingers crossed!

Great to hear from you Mrs. Eddie and thanks! Are you planning on finding out the gender at your scan??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So sorry that you are having such a difficult time Justme. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to think that things are starting and then have them stall again. I can't offer any personal advice (obviously) but one of my good friends had something similar happen to her and she found that continually moving (walking around, pacing halls, whatever), helped her to progress. You might also want to try a warm bath to help with pain management as I've heard that can help. Sending you big :hugs:

Morebabies, I am most definitely finding out at our scan; I really hope baby cooperates. We are both taking the day off for the scan and are doing some other baby related stuff too, (shopping for a few nursery items, doing a tour of daycare centre-yes we need to do that already, they only have a few spots left for August 2014)! :wacko: I am basically counting down the days until April 3!


----------



## more babies

Oh wow that's crazy about need to secure a daycare spot over a year in advance! So far I've only bought some diapers, wipes and a stroller travel system. And I actually ordered some clothes online today now that we know the gender. Felt so weird to actually be buying boy things. DD2 has been sick with the flu since Thursday so I haven't been able to make it to any stores lately, although she's finally getting better. A big talk we've been having is the fact that we will have to buy a new car shortly after having the baby. We can't do it just yet but with 3 kids we will definitely need something with 3 rows and seating for more then 5. We are hoping to deal with the lack of space till the end of the year.

Justme I hope you're doing ok!! :hugs:


----------



## flamingpanda

Don't read too much into the position of your cervix justme. When I went for my first sweep they told me everything was looking great and they thought I'd have my baby within two days. Idiots, they were completely wrong. The truth is things just happen when they are ready and they can happen fast. So don't worry too much. I'd say the fact that you seem to be having contractions regularly is really promising!


----------



## justmeinlove

Had baby. Sleepy. Will write more later. Both fine!


----------



## flamingpanda

OMG!!! Congrats!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Looking forward to your reply. Hope you're both doing well. x


----------



## Noo

Congratulations, Justme :) I was hoping for that update this morning xx


----------



## more babies

Congrats justme!!!!! I can't wait to hear an update! So happy for you!! I hope everything went well for you and baby!


----------



## more babies

Panda I like the "does anyone not test early" in your sig! :thumbup:


----------



## kraftykoala

Congratulations Justme, been looking forward to this announcement :D


----------



## annio84

Congrats just me! So happy to hear this. Can't wait to see pictures/hear about your baby when you're ready!


----------



## flamingpanda

more babies said:


> Panda I like the "does anyone not test early" in your sig! :thumbup:

Feel free to take and use. :) I originally made it thinking I could use it as a link back to the thread but we can't have links in our signatures apparently. But it's still kind of cool as a badge.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Justme, that is amazing news!!! Can't wait to hear more and see pics of baby!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, I couldn't believe it took that long to get daycare as well but spots are limited and it is quite competitive around here. 

We actually haven't bought too much for baby either, just the crib and dresser and a few other small items (baby on board signs for our cars, two sleepers). I think the only other thing we will buy after finding out the sex of the baby is the bedding set (as I will use colours from that to help design the nursery) and then a few pieces of additional furniture for the nursery. We'll register for everything else we need and see what we get at our baby shower. Plus you get so many items of clothing, etc from people that I would rather wait until later on and then re-evaluate to see if we need, (though I will likely cave and buy some clothes) :haha:

The new car is a pretty big purchase but makes sense. Our friends with twin boys got a mini-van and swear that it was by far one of the best decisions that that they made. It apparently makes travelling much easier.


----------



## iow_bird

Ooooh! Congratulations Justme & Nimbec!!! xxxx


----------



## justmeinlove

Btw re c section, can I just quickly say that the build up of gas Really hurts! Am taking every painkiller going ;-) hopefully catheter out soon (eek!) so can try walking around.


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations justme :) !!!! I agree gas is horrid!!! By day 4 you will feel much better!!! I have to say I had no idea how major surgery a section was. Hope you are both doing well!! 

Harrison is still in scbu but is now breathing air, ha antibiotics for infection and will hopefully be out of incubator today and ten in cot in scbu for a week or so and then the LONG awaited home :) 

Plastik ....you are soon???


----------



## flamingpanda

nimbec said:


> Harrison is still in scbu but is now breathing air, ha antibiotics for infection and will hopefully be out of incubator today and ten in cot in scbu for a week or so and then the LONG awaited home :)

Fab news! :thumbup: Can't imagine how draining a long hospital stay must be. We were in an ordinary ward for 3 days and I was going stir crazy. The sense of relief walking out that night was immense. Keep us updated, sounds like the little guy is doing great though.


----------



## more babies

Nimbec that will be so great when you can finally take your little one home! Glad everything is going well tho! :thumbup:

I agree with panda. I can't stand being laid up in the hospital. With my first once I got through the horrible 28 hours of labor I was out of the hospital in under 48 hours due to my constant nagging everyone that walked in the room to go home. With my second labor was 18 hours and again I went right back to bothering everyone to let me go home and again less then 48 hours later I had left. Luckily I had two healthy babies so leaving wasn't an issue. I'm not a bad patient.. I'm just definitely one of those people who just likes to be at home and sleeping in my own bed. A friend of mine who just had a baby actually chose to stay an extra day. I'm also hoping for a much shorter labor this time around.. although its been so many years who knows what will happen!


----------



## annio84

Glad you're both doing well nimbec. 

Feel better soon justme.

The staying over is the main reason i'm going midwife led. They let you out after 6 hours and definitely no more than 24, and hubby can stay the whole time.

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!

JustMe, hope you and LO are good and home by now?

Nimbec, hope your little Harrisson keeps going from strength to strength!

Well ladies, tonight is my last night at home before we get to meet Ethan!! Tomorrow night after 10 I check into the hospital and then have my section at about 8am the next day. Wow, writing this I've started getting heart palpitations I'm so nervous and excited!!

How is everyone else?


----------



## annio84

Oh plastik how exciting!! 

I'm doing great. I'm off to a christening this morning and I'm one of the godmothers. Stressing out cos none of my clothes fit me. I'm wearing quite a casual dress and feel i should be dressier but it will have to do.


----------



## flamingpanda

So exciting plastik! I can't believe how far we've all come since we started talking all those months ago.

We're not up to much. I'm just entertaining Hadley on her playmat whilst Paul gets ready. It's his Birthday meal today so we're off out with his family.


----------



## justmeinlove

Right, as I'm actually on a computer I thought I'd post! :)

I'm not planning on putting up a 'what happened' post unless anyone specifically wants me to, as for me it wasn't a great experience - but that's just for me and I shouldn't imagine it would apply to anyone else and I don't want to wig anyone out unnecessarily! ;) In essence, we went into the hospital because I was hurting so much, and despite the stupid midwife having basically told me at 5pm that nothing was really happening, we ended up having to have an emcs at 4am on the Wednesday. Baby had low heart rate, high heart rate, I had bleeding (for no apparent reason!) and she came out COVERED in meconium I am told.

However, we're both doing ok now. I think because I was in such pain from all the gas when they took the catheter out, I couldn't pee, so am now stuck with it for a week which isn't great as other than that I think I'd be starting to trundle around a lot better now...

However our hospital was wonderful and I felt extremely looked after - when we go back in on Thursday for the catheter removal I'm planning to take them a gift - chocolates etc.

I have learnt that babies make an AWFUL lot of racket when they're asleep (oh dear, am now being looked at, must type faster!)

And hopefully you can see a (very close up) photo - Boo is now named Winter :)
 



Attached Files:







Winter 15.3.13.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## justmeinlove

Also Plastik, GOOD LUCK!!!! My suggestions would be take all possible pain relief when offered, only get the catheter taken out when you feel ok (as I think I rushed it and see what happened!) and take ALL help offered :)

HUGE HUGS!!!! :D YAY!!!! Am so excited for you! :D


----------



## annio84

Beautiful Justme! And love the name winter. Hope you're feeling better soon. Sounds like you've been through it but glad you're both ok.


----------



## flamingpanda

Aw welcome baby Winter. I remember you saying you liked that name! Congrats Justme and sounds like you had a rough time with the delivery, glad to hear you're both doing well though.

Also I agree, my advice to anyone would be to take all the pain relief offered if you don't feel comfortable. I went in with a rigid idea of what I wanted and it quickly changed! Would have been so much easier if I hadn't made any plans!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hey Ladies,

It has been such a long time and i have been so very busy but wanted to touch base with you all. I will have a lot to read to catch up so thought I would post and jump back in.
Good Luck Plastic and congratulations Justme on the arrival of baby Winter.

So since I last posted I been to Miami to meet my partner and we are back to London it was a great break. The cold driving me crazy now though roll on spring.
I had my 20 week scan all was well but I have a slightly low lying placenta :nope: so have to have another scan at 32 weeks. They said the placenta usually moves as you grow and my midwife said it only has to be 2 cm away from cervix for normal birth so I am hopefully but keeping an open mind.
Teaching 2 pregnancy Yoga classes a week and it so nice to be pregnant with my students.
Other than that I have been enjoy baby moving and getting use to my growing belly. Full time work is exhausting due to go on Maternity leave 14th June.

How are you all


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

So glad to hear that you and Harrison will be going home soon Nimbec!

Justme Winter is beautiful. Sorry to hear that your birth experience wasn't the best but in the end you ended up with a perfect baby so pretty awesome outcome :thumbup:

Good luck today Plastik, I am so excited for you!

Things for me are going well. Feeling more tired again the past few days so wondering if Baby E is going through a growth spurt? Also, quick question, do any of you who are also pregnant have any difficulty concentrating? I have so much to do here at work but sometimes I find it really difficult to get things accomplished and find that I am easily distracted as of late. Finding it a bit frustrating at times...


----------



## justmeinlove

Mre Eddie, if it helps, I think my brain turned to sponge for most of the pregnancy ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

justmeinlove said:


> Mre Eddie, if it helps, I think my brain turned to sponge for most of the pregnancy ;-)

Glad I'm not the only one :haha:


----------



## more babies

Justme Winter is beautiful! Sorry you had a tough go at it but now you have your little one with you! :flower:

Lotus so great to hear from you and that things are going well!!

Mrs. Eddie I find the same and also much more forgetful if that's at all possible! :haha:

AFM things haven't been well at all. :nope: As far as the pregnancy goes thing have been ok but its DD2. She was sick with what was possibly the flu starting a week and a half ago. She then got so sick and just couldn't seem to get better. After blood work it turns out she was showing signs of pancreatitis. We got her some IV fluids in the hospital and she is all better now. I'm a mess however :cry: and now have to make some big decisions regarding her medications and just don't know what to do. :cry: She's so amazing though. Three blood draws plus an IV in 4 days and never once even winced. She's amazingly strong for only being 7 but it almost makes me feel worse that she now has no "kid" reaction to these types of thing. Sorry for my long post.. like I said I've been a mess and its just been a long week and a half..


----------



## Lotus Womb

MoreBabies so sorry about DD2 sending you lots of positive healing enerygy and hope she gets better soon. Stay strong.

Mrs Eddie you are not alone my brain has been complete mush* I foget things and have to go back into the house and have to write everything down at work lol!! we are in this together lol.

AFM midwife app on Thursday adnd just going though the motions and emotions of being pg.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, I am so sorry to hear about your daughter; the poor little thing. Sadly, a comprimised immune system seems to be one of the joys of Crohn's though i she is handling things like a little trooper. Kids are really resilient and I'm sure she will be feeling better in no time. That does really suck about the meds though as it can be difficult to find the right balance. What does her specialist/gastro say about all of this? I really hope she feels better soon, try not to stress yourself too much about it :hugs:

Lotus, OK that makes me feel better. My DH swears he is getting pregnancy brain too as he keeps forgetting things as well...


----------



## more babies

Well the problem is we don't know if it was a virus or the meds or maybe both. She's been on an immunosuppresent medication for the last two years and its worst side effect is pancreatitis. However that doesn't mean the medication is what initially caused it. I just don't know what decision to make because it seems like no matter what there is a possible bad outcome. And I just hate her being on these medications especially at such a young age. Her doctor advises her being on some type of medication, though, whether it be the same or trying something else.


----------



## nimbec

Hi all sorry I'm not posting much its been hectic & an emotional roller coaster!! 

Great news here...Harrison is home :) feeding well - I'm shattered lol 

Plastik good luck!!!! I'd second taking all pain relief & all help on hand!! Can't wait to hear the news. 

Justme sorry you are having a rough time :( hospital sucks! I didn't have a great time either emcs are not nice!!! 

Mrs Eddie I was terrible my head was all over the place lol just another fun preggy symptom! 

Just me love the name!! 

Lotus must be lovely doing the yoga classes and being preggy :) I really hope your placenta behaves and gets a shift on!!!! 

Well it's 5am here and I've just managed to master breast feeding one handed so I can be back in touch with you guys lol


----------



## plastikpony

Well ladies, sitting in hospital waiting to be wheeled up to theatre! Had a great nights sleep and ready to meet my little man now! Very emotional and excited and scared. Luckily I have the best and most supporting husband in the world!

See u guys again when I have the time and energy!

Xx


----------



## justmeinlove

Yay! So excited! Big hugs!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay good luck plastik - in sure you have had him by now!!! 

Thinking of you!


----------



## more babies

Nimbec glad to hear Harrison is home!!

Plastik good luck!! So exciting you'll be meeting you little man soon!!


----------



## annio84

Hope it all went well for you plastik!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, that is a really tough decision. Unfortunately, as I'm sure you are aware sometimes the effects of a flare can be worse than those of the meds. I would talk to her doctor and try to come to a consensus that you are both happy with. I feel so bad for your DD and hope she starts to feel better soon. 

Also, I'm not sure if I mentioned this or not but what seemed to help me most when I was going through my really awful flare was consulting with a naturopath as well. They take a more holistic approach to health care and really learn a great deal about the patient and what their specific needs are. They also look at what the body might currently be lacking and help to provide supplements that can help the body repair itself. At first I really found the whole process difficult as I had to change a lot of things about my diet and take a ton of supplements but in the end it really helped me (I continue to work with my naturopath). I would never suggest that you stop working with your DD's gastro or stop her medication but I found that working with both my gastro and a naturopath helped me to achieve better results than medication alone (at least in my past experience).

Sending you all good wishes and lots of :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And good luck Plastik, hope that all went well!


----------



## plastikpony

Hi ladies!!!

It's 1:40am and I'm sitting with Ethan latched beautifully to my left boob! :haha: I can't tell u how amazing he is, we are crazy about him. Everything went perfectly and my recovery is going really well! Catheter out, up and about if somewhat gingerly :)

I'll try get pics up soon! Will catch up with everyone's news too.

Hope all is well!!


----------



## nimbec

Yay great news plastik - congratulations!!!! Days 1-4 are the worst make sure you rest!! :)


----------



## flamingpanda

Yay congrats Plastik! Great news on the latch too, it was our biggest problem for the first week and it ended up really upsetting me. So glad you're both doing well. Looking forward to seeing first pics of your little man. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## more babies

How exciting!!! Congrats plastik!!! Can't wait to see picture and so happy to hear things went and are going well for you!

Mrs. Eddie thank you for your response :hugs: I think looking into a naturopathic doctor is something we are going to do. At this point and the overwhelming feeling I have that she doesn't need to be on the level of medication she's on I need to look into other possibilities. How did you go about finding your ND? I've done a little Googling and there are a lot around here as we are so close to Boston but I don't want to just pick anyone.

AFM 20 weeks tomorrow! I've almost made it to the halfway point!! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Plastik, I'm so glad to hear that everything went well and look forward to seeing pics of little Ethan when you get a chance. 

Morebabies, a friend of my DH's recommended my naturopath as they knew someone else she had helped with Crohn's. Perhaps you could ask your DD's doctor for any recommendations or check with your local branch of the Crohn's and Colitis Foundation of America to see if they have any recommendations? At our first meeting my naturopath asked me what my expectations and goals were (short-term and long-term) and then shared with me what our next course of action was. I think that was helpful as she gave me a realistic expectation of how long treatment would take and what it would consist of. I really hope you find someone who can help your DD!


----------



## more babies

Thanks Mrs. Eddie I really appreciate it! I emailed her GI doctor and told him we want to look into that option as well so we will see what he says. My FIL also sees a holistic doctor for his issues so DH is going to talk to him as well. Thanks again!! :hug:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

NP at all Hun, I hope you find someone awesome to work with! 

And yay for almost being half way there!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi all! I have finally made it over here :) It's great to see some friendly names :)

Morebabies, :hugs: to your little girl, I hope she feels better soon! x

Congrat Plastik, can't wait to see pics!

So I am 9 weeks this week and just do not feel pregnant! I had a bit of nausea around 6 weeks but nothing since!.... I'm starting to worry a bit and I keep squeezing my boobs to see if they are still sore :haha: They are a bit! :) I have no bump at all despite reading that 2nd time round you show earlier! I can't wait for my scan, although not had app through the post yet so no idea when it is!

Looking forward to sharing the 2nd part of our journey together x


----------



## Buttercup2

Just wanted to say hi! 

Toms, I'm glad your are still feeling good! I think i remember you had an early ultrasound, did you get to see anything? Our next ultrasound is April 10. I can hardly wait!!

Plastik, congratulations!!! :D will you have a pic for us??


----------



## flamingpanda

Welcome to the new arrivals!

Also don't worry Toms Mummy, I felt the same. I remember saying to my partner how stupid I was going to feel at the scan if they looked at me and said "you're not pregnant". But I was! I never had any nausea until much later on.


----------



## more babies

Tom's and buttercup great to see you've joined us over here!!

Toms I'm on my 3rd and still not showing at all at 20 weeks. Also this pregnancy has been completely different from my last two. I don't know if its because its a different gender or the fact I haven't been pregnant in so long but my first two were exactly the same and this one has been the opposite.

Buttercup how far along are you now?? And yay for a scan coming up soon!

I have another scan on Monday and will every two weeks from here on out. Theyre just to check my cervix though I'm hoping they'll give me a little sneak at the baby each time :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Buttercup2 said:


> Just wanted to say hi!
> 
> Toms, I'm glad your are still feeling good! I think i remember you had an early ultrasound, did you get to see anything? Our next ultrasound is April 10. I can hardly wait!!
> 
> Plastik, congratulations!!! :D will you have a pic for us??

Yeah we had a scan at 6 weeks, she saw a sac :).... Glad you've got your scan booked, nnow it's someting to look forward too in the near future! I wish my date would come through thr post! Grr!

I shouldn't really be worried about lack of symptoms as I had none with my 1st pregnancy either and that turned in to a happy 3yr old :)


----------



## Buttercup2

more babies said:


> Buttercup how far along are you now?? And yay for a scan coming up soon!:

I'm 9 weeks + 5 days. I can't wait for the next scan! i have access to an ultrasound at work, but my dh says he doesn't want me scanning myself at work. He thinks we should wait and do it together... which is equal parts adorable and frustrating. :winkwink: I guess it's for the best since I actually haven't spilled the beans to work yet.

Tom's I think it's so funny how we're having such different experiences! I think we only got our bpfs a day or so apart, so i feel like we are the same "amount pregnant", but i'm nauseous and bloated and irritable. :roll: I think my hubby (who is a saint) would definitely trade! :haha:

MoreBabies, I didn't realize you were from MA! I just moved out to PA from Boston not to long ago. Do you know if this baby is the other gender from your other two? I've been wondering if mom would feel a difference based on gender of the baby.


----------



## more babies

Yeah we live about 30 minutes south of Boston. This one is a boy and my other two are girls. So far this pregnancy has been completely different then they other two which were exactly the same. I don't know if its gender or just a coincidence.. but is definitely interesting!


----------



## Noo

Ooh I feel differently this pregnancy to my last but I thought it was because its been almost 9 years since I fell pregnant last time - wonder if its a girl this time hehe


----------



## nimbec

Welcome to the new arrivals!! Congratulations!! 

Plastik/justme how are you getting on? I'm struggling with sleep deprivation lol I wouldn't swap it for the world tho!! Plus he is having some projectile poo's ...seriously I lifted his legs it shot out over end of changing table and hit the bedroom wall - impressive lol 

I struggled with the latch too but it's just clicked now :) 

Panda how are u getting on?


----------



## justmeinlove

Hate it if I'm honest...wish it was just me and hb again. Horrible sleep, want to cry whenever she starts making food noises and...yeah, hate it, wishing could take it back :-( Really wish I could take it back. Which is also sad cos it makes hb sad :-(
Worst decision Ever so far :-(


----------



## iow_bird

Justme: Have you spoken to your midwife or Dr about how you're feeling? I saw you decribe Winter as a visitor on the other group and it worried me. I think you might have a bit of PND? I had PND & PTSD after my c-section with Tilly, I found the whole thing really emotionally and mentally unsettling after having this birth I had planned for taken away from me. It really does get easier babe, as they get older they turn into the most wonderful little people. How is hubby coping with Winter's arrival? If you haven't already poken to him about how you're feeling, please try.
Take care babe, xxx


----------



## more babies

Nimbec :haha: my friend who just had a baby in December has told me many stories of her daughters projectile poos! Too funny! 

Justme :hugs: so sorry your feeling the way you are :hugs: I agree with Iow, though, you should definitely talk to someone as it could be PND.


----------



## more babies

Noo I also thought the same as my youngest is 7 but turns out this one is a different gender so who knows!


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh justme, you must speak to your MW or HV as it sounds like a bit of PND. It's really common and honestly it's not just you. Your whole life just got turned upside down and you're not sleeping, it's stressful, it's hard. I know right now it seems like this will go on forever but it won't. In a few weeks Winter will be smiling and interacting, then it's a whole different ball game. Lots of people really hate the newborn stage and for good reason, you don't get a lot back for all that you put in. 

Are you BFing or FFing? If it's formula is your husband taking it in turns with you? As much as I felt dreadful when we switched to formula (mainly because I felt like a failure, it was actually the right choice for Hadley in the long run), the one fantastic thing was we were able to take turns in the night. It means you will get a better block of sleep, as will he. I suddenly felt better, she started putting on weight, things were just better. I'm so glad we share it now. In an ideal world things would be different but in the long run it was a good choice for our family, especially Hadley.

nimbec - :haha: at the poo. We witnessed Hadley's first poo as we had her nappy off at the time and dear Lord! It was horrendous, like a runny playdough factory! :p Things are fantastic though. She's so funny now. She seems to understand "where is she? there she is!" and she covers her head with her blanket. When I say "where is she" her whole little body quivers with giggles, it's so cute. We also bought her a Jumperoo which she loves, really great purchase. However I do worry slightly as all she wants to do now is bounce. I have a vision of her bouncing off to university one day. :D Just put in my request for flexible working when I return in July. I don't want to go back but I don't have a lot of choice. It will be best for us in the long run, financially at least. How are things going for you?


----------



## Noo

Justme - Please contact your GP and seek some support/counselling. You definitely sound like you have a touch more than the babyblues and it's really important for your future bonding with winter and life as a family that you seek support ASAP.


----------



## annio84

Justme, so sorry you're feeling bad. As others have said definitely speak to MW/GP/ whoever you're happy with. I hope you start to feel better soon.

welcome to the new arrivals. We need some more movement over here!

Nibec - lol at the projectile poo! Don't think i even realised that could happen!

Hope everyone else is well! Plastik how are you getting on?


----------



## kraftykoala

Oh Justme, I could have written that post with my first, emergency section too. It's hard, but you don't get medals for struggling on in misery, talk to your midwife / health visitor about how you're feeling. I waited 12 weeks before telling anyone I wasn't coping with my first and got diagnosed with PND, 12 hellish weeks where I contemplated buggering off and leaving him with DH regularly. 

Please talk to someone lovely, you don't have to feel like this xxx


----------



## more babies

Justme I hope you're doing ok!! :hugs:

Just had my biweekly scan to check my cervix. Cervix looks good and she also checked the baby real quick and everything looks good there and he's still a boy! :thumbup: Here's a good picture of my little man that I got today!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-25_12-23-08_60.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flamingpanda

Oh wow, that's a fab pic more babies, really clear! You can see all his features. :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome to all of the new members! Great to see some of you over here now!

Nimbec :haha: at the explosive poo. I had to help my friend clean up one of her twins in a restaurant bathroom once as the result on an explosive poo (all up his little back). It was honestly EVERYWHERE! 

Justme, so sorry to hear that you are having such a difficult time. I have no children yet myself so can't offer any personal experience but all my friends who have had children warned me that the first three months are very difficult so you are not alone in feeling overwhelmed/discouraged. As others has mentioned, it sounds as though you would benefit from speaking to your DH, MW or someone else about how you feel. Sending you huge :hugs: and hope that you feel better soon. 

Morebabies, as I said in the other group, I absolutely love that scan. Do you have to have your cervix checked for any particular reason? (I think I remember you saying you had to be on bedrest during one of your other pregnancies).


----------



## more babies

Yeah when I was pregnant with my youngest daughter my cervix was real short even at the level 2 scan and ended up getting down to 1 cm toward the end. At one of the scans with her they picked up on contractions I was having at 6 months which is what led them to putting me in be rest at the time. So this time once I hit 3 months I was automatically "high risk" due to the previous problems with DD2's pregnancy. I've been making sure to take it extra easy in hopes of avoiding the same problems again. But even though things look good now its once the baby gets bigger and lower that I'll really have to keep an eye on things and take it easy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, I see. I'll keep my fx that everything continues to go well for you! At least you get to keep seeing Baby, which is very exciting!

Oh and I meant to mention in my last post that I have started to feel Baby E move recently :cloud9: I thought I had felt things before but last Thursday I definitely felt something different and have felt similar movements a couple times since then :happydance:. It always frustrated me when people who had been pregnant before couldn't explain what movement felt like but now I totally get it, totally difficult to describe but it is honestly the best feeling ever!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, that's brilliant mrs eddie! I can't wait to feel baby :)


----------



## more babies

Haha yeah its definitely hard to explain at first! I'm at the point in the last week or two that I feel movement every day and its clear kicking :haha: I don't know if it can be felt from the outside though because every time either DH or myself put our hands there he stops! :dohh: :haha: I do love it though!


----------



## Noo

Loving feeling baby move now :) Feels strange!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's, you'll be feeling it before you know it. I can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is going!

Love the fact that he's already giving you a hard time Morebabies :haha:


----------



## plastikpony

Hi Ladies!! 

Quick update while Ethan is sleeping, I probably should be too, but just wanted to pop in! Not going to go into too much detail but for you ladies still waiting, good luck! Hope things keep going well.

JustMe, honey, how are you? PM me if you need to rant or talk or anything, ok?

My little guy is awesome. I'm slowly getting used to the no sleep thing, or very little sleep rather. He definitely has his days and nights mixed up, but we are totally in love with him!!

As for the delivery, the C-Section was amazing and I'm super glad that we decided to go that route. My scar looks great, I'm up and about and not even taking pain killers anymore since about 3 or 4 days ago. I know a lot of people have their opinions about elective sections, but all I'm going to say is it was right for us. Calm and exciting and an all-around fantastic experience.

As for having a baby, it's hard. But I would do it all over again. It's so worth it. My DH is besotted with LO as am I, and both of us are more in love with one another than ever. He told me he didn't know it was possible to love me more than he already did, but now he does. Love that man!!!!

Took Ethan for his first weekly weigh-in yesterday and he is up to 3.26kg from 2.95kg at birth. Not sure about conversions, sorry!! His Apgars were 8, 10, 10!!

Ok, I'm off to catch 20 minutes of sleep!
 



Attached Files:







Birth Day.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4









Ethan James.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 2









4 days Blue Steel.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annio84

What a little cutie he is plastik!! Glad to hear you're doing so well.


----------



## annio84

Ooops! Double post.


----------



## more babies

Ohhhh Plastik he's adorable!!! Glad to hear things are going well for you! I can't wait to meet my little man and seeing yours makes me even more excited! 

Justme I hope things have gotten a little better for you! I've been thinking about you and hope you're doing ok! :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing good too! AFM now that DD2 has been better for a little while I've been trying to get back into a somewhat normal sleep cycle. It was a pretty nice day out yesterday so got outside and did a little walking around at the outlets. Other then that.. pretty uneventful here!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Plastik, Ethan is gorgeous, huge congrats! I'm glad to hear that your birth experience was so positive. 

Noo, it is exciting to feel baby isn't it? Honestly one of the best things I have experienced about pregnancy so far. 

Morebabies, I'm glad to hear that your DD is better, I was thinking about her the other day. We are finally getting nicer weather too. I am so ready for spring at this point.

Other than that, things here are good. My DH gets back tonight from his trip (he's been away for a week), so I am super excited. Then we are off tomorrow to visit family for Easter weekend! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## more babies

Thanks Mrs. Eddie I appreciate that! She's better for now.. we are still trying to figure out which way to go as far as meds and whatnot. The decision has been tough and I don't think pregnancy has helped at all! :dohh: Also exciting that your DH is back tonight! Mine was suppose to be leaving soon for a week but the plans changed and now he's not going. While I feel bad for him I am happy he's not leaving :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, I can't imagine having to make those types of decision for your DD. The problem with Crohns is that often the types of meds that can be most effective can have really frightening/dangerous side effects. I know that you'll figure out something soon that will work well for her. 

And, yes I'm so happy that my DH is back, I missed him so much!!! I'm glad that your DH is sticking around, I can't imagien being pregnant and having to look after two kids as well by myself! :wacko:

We head out tomorrow to visit family for Easter so I won't be on here at all for the next few days. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Buttercup2

I had some good news today and I just have to share it :) We have only told 3 close family members about the pregnancy so far, so I've quickly run out of people to tell.

I'm 10 wks + 3 days. I had some brown spotting today, which got me very worried. I had a mc last summer, so my thoughts always go there, of course. I have an ultrasound machine at work, so i took a quick peek while nobody was looking. And the baby is _MOVING _in there!! :happydance: He was waving his arms and bouncing off the walls like "mom! Everything is ok! the water's fine!" I guess I didn't know it would already be moving, I can hardly believe it.:cloud9: So full of happiness right now.


----------



## more babies

Aww that's great buttercup! Nice that you are able to take a quick peek on your own like that! :winkwink:

Have a great weekend visiting family Mrs. Eddie!


----------



## plastikpony

Fabulous news Buttercup!!!!! How fabulous to be able to see the little one moving! :happydance:


----------



## annio84

Hello ladies! How are we all? Hope everyone had a lovely easter. I've been stuffing my face with chocolate - yum!! What's new with everyone?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, I'm well thanks! I too have been stuffing my face with chocolate that I'm not sure whether the new podge I have suddely aquired is due to that or baby! :/


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> I'm not sure whether the new podge I have suddely aquired is due to that or baby! :/


You're pregnant! That means you can say it's due to baby every time :) that's what I'm telling myself, anyway. 
I'm jealous you ladies can eat sweets. My bean apparently doesn't like sweets right now!


----------



## more babies

We had a great weekend with amazing weather so a lot of time was spent outside enjoying it! No candy for me. I haven't wanted anything to do with candy this pregnancy. My new thing that I've been wanting daily are chocolate milkshakes.. extra thick :blush: Otherwise, nothing too exciting. Have been feeling constant movement every day which is getting stronger by the day. On Monday we will go for another ultrasound and this time along with the cervix check they're going to do all the measurements so I'm looking forward to that! DH is coming with me since he had to miss the last big one because DD was sick. I can honestly say ultrasounds never get old! :thumbup:

Hope everyone else had a great weekend and is doing good!! :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha! Thanks Buttercup :)

Ooh, it'd be nice to see people's scan pics and bumps? I'm at work so can't upload anything but will do once I'm home tomorrow :)


----------



## annio84

I'll try to post something tomorrow, too tired now. As to your other comment I too seem to be getting bigger, in fact one of my colleagues said when she saw me yesterday 'you've gotten bigger overnight!' I think i'm going to get a complex!! To make matters worse she and I were assessing a patient today and he was poorly so I was trying to get some meds from our bag which was on the floor and I realised I was stuck! So there's this poor patient really sick and my colleagues have to drop what they're doing and pick me up! Oh dear.

More babies, I'm so loving chocolate milk right now! Good luck for your ultrasound - it's so exciting getting to see your baby!

Buttercup, I don't know what I'd do without being able to eat sweets!


----------



## more babies

I only have a "bump" picture from 20 weeks since I've been bumpless the entire time. I'll post it below but I feel like a few days after I took it I did pop slightly. I'm going to take another picture this Friday when I'm 22 weeks because I think there's definitely something there now.. not much but something!
 



Attached Files:







2013-03-22_11-46-13_282.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Toms Mummy

I was like that with my 1st pregancy morebabies... I was so so desperate for a bump and then all of a sudden, from about 22 weeks it just appeared out of knowhere! :haha:

I'm hoping because this is my 2nd that I show a bit sooner, and I already seem to be getting a bit of a podge to lets hope so :)


----------



## Noo

Aww MoreBabies your bump is cute!


----------



## more babies

Yeah I thought because this was my 3rd and I was out of shape to begin with this time that I'd show sooner but it didn't happen. I have been very anxious for a bump though I think because it took so long to get pregnant this time around. However, I've managed to escape stretch marks on my stomach through two pregnancies so the more I think about it staying smaller won't be so bad! :winkwink: When I lay on my back I have quite the bump now though!

Thanks Noo!


----------



## Noo

Not sure if I posted this on this thread already but can't find it - I know I posted somewhere! This is my tummy at 14/40. Ack! It changes so much though. Some days it looks less big. Other days I almost knock people out!
 



Attached Files:







Bump.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## more babies

Great pic Noo!

Some days I feel like I'm bigger then others also.. I guess im just bloated those days :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> Great pic Noo!
> 
> Some days I feel like I'm bigger then others also.. I guess im just bloated those days :shrug: :haha:

Yup, I feel much smaller today than there though I do seem to have lost 3kg in the last 10 days. Feel no where near as bloated and can't feel baby move as much but still got a strong heartbeat on doppler. Think s/hes just moved more towards my back.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Cute bumps :) So here's my 11 week bump, taken this morning :)

[IMG]https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/ljb_home/IMG_0028.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies!

Loving all the beautiful bump pics on here. I will have to post one soon; I have been taking weekly ones since Week 12 and I can definitely say that I popped at around 15 weeks. 

Buttercup, amazing that you got to see your little one, it is honestly the most amazing expereince ever! 

We had our 20 week appointment with my midwife on Monday. Got all the results back from past blood work and all looks good with baby (negative for Downs and Spina Bifida). Baby's heartbeat was 150 bpm!

Yesterday was very exciting as we had our 20 week scan. The tech was actually teaching a student so we got a really detailed look at baby and got to hear what was happening the whole time, (which was nice). I will have to post a new pic either later this week or early next. Everything looked perfect with Baby E and we also got to find out the gender. 

I am very excited to announce that we are...:pink: My DH thought girl for the past two months and I had originally thought girl but had been getting more of a boy vibe recently. I am also super excited to tell my family and close friends at the end of this month. For my friends I am going to take the most recent pic that I have of baby and put a pink bow on it and give it to them individually. For my family, my brother's girlfriend is going to make me a birthday cake that is pink inside. I can't wait to let everyone know and to welcome little Isla in August.

Yesterday was a very busy day! We also did our hospital pre-registration, made a trip to Ikea, and registered baby for daycare (they already are booking into July 2014 :wacko:) We loved the place though, so one less thing to worry about.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## more babies

Great bump pic Toms!

Congrats Mrs. Eddie on your girl!!! That's so exciting! I also love the ideas on how to tell everyone. I still think that's so crazy about having to register for daycare over a year away but its good to be able to get her into a place you love and feel comfortable with.

AFM this little guy is already beating up my insides so I'm expecting it to be quite uncomfortable as he gets bigger. 22 weeks tomorrow and another scan on Monday. Also getting alterations started tomorrow on a bridesmaid dress for a wedding I'm in 3 weeks from now. I'm nervous about it putting too much stress on me especially as I'll be approaching the 6 month mark (when contractions started with DD2) and it already doesn't take much to wear me out. I'm trying not to worry about it too much though but will be happy when its over.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies! Try not to worry too much about the wedding, just make sure you take time to rest and put your feet up when you need to. I am the MOH in my sister's wedding, which is on August 4!!! I know I will probably look HUGE at that point, I just hope I don't get overheated or too sweaty as teh wedding is outside. I also REALLY hope that Baby waits to make her appearance until after that date :haha: I also have to go and get fitted for a new dress on Saturday as the one I originally bought is not maternity (we bought them a LONG time ago).


----------



## more babies

Oh wow.. yeah I'll take the wedding now as opposed to august! I ended up ordering a size up just in case I got pregnant. Hopefully your little girl stays in until after and hopefully you're not too uncomfortable. I think the heat would be the biggest thing you'd have to worry about, though!


----------



## Toms Mummy

more babies said:


> Yeah I thought because this was my 3rd and I was out of shape to begin with this time that I'd show sooner but it didn't happen. I have been very anxious for a bump though I think because it took so long to get pregnant this time around. However, I've managed to escape stretch marks on my stomach through two pregnancies so the more I think about it staying smaller won't be so bad! :winkwink: When I lay on my back I have quite the bump now though!
> 
> Thanks Noo!

I know what you mean! I escaped stretch marks last time and would love to again but Tom was born at 8 months so don't knoe if that had anything to do with it! I'd rather get stretch marks than another early baby!

Also, good luck with your scan coming up, I'm sure all will be fine :) BTW, I think pregnant ladies in dresses look beautiful, I think it's the way they carry them and the way they hang off the bump. I think you can be more adventurous too. I'm sure you'll look great on the day of the wedding x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congratulations on your girl Mrs Eddie :).... It's great that you got such a detailed scan too! Would love to see a pic :)That is crazy about registering for childcare so early! That was the last thing from my mind in pregnancy last time, but then when it did come to booking it when he was 6 months old I realised how competetive it actually is! :wacko:


----------



## more babies

Oh yeah if definitely take stretch marks over a preterm baby! I have stretch marks all over my boobs from DD1 and some really small ones on my sides that aren't noticeable but have escaped getting them on my stomach so far. The dress we are wearing is a long chiffon one so I think it'll look nice no matter what I think just because of the style.. which is great!


----------



## more babies

DD2 has officially flared again :cry: Poor kid and she said twice yesterday that she wished she wasn't like this and didn't want to miss school and its so hard to see your child like this. :cry: Well she's back on a course of prednisone now so hopefully that gets it under control over the weekend and she can go back to school Monday.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh Morebabies :hugs:... It must be so hard but your DD sounds like such a brave, strong little girl x I hope she feels better soon x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's! I know it is crazy about the daycare situation but that is very common here. I am actually glad to have it all sorted out now so I don't have to worry about it while I'm on mat leave. 

Morebabies, my heart is breaking for your poor little DD. The good news is that kids are super resilient and she will be OK but knowing how awful it is to be in a flare, I feel so bad for her. Hopefully pred will help. Have you guys or your gastro talked about restricting her diet at all? A lot of people that I know with Crohn's have done this at some point and it normally helps while in flare; you can slowly reintroduce foods once she is in remission from the flare. When I was first diagnosed and later when I was having a very bad flare, I had to cut a number of things out of my diet, (processed food, fatty food, fried food, coffee, dairy, gluten, etc). Some things I have never bothered to reintroduce as they still cause me to get sick. I know that this would be difficult for a little girl but it may end up really helping her in the end. I truly believe that IBS symptoms can be aggrevated by food, (I also believe that so many more people are affcected with it in NA is because of all the processed junk that we put in our bodies). Sending you all big hugs and wishing you nothing but the best!


----------



## more babies

Thanks! I really appreciate the kind words :hugs: The doctors don't like to restrict the diets in children but while she's having a flare I definitely limit her diet. I am looking into getting her eating better but its hard because I haven't ever found anything I know that triggers it. I do know though that I can expect a flare after she's been really sick with something else so I've kind of been expecting this but still hoping it wasn't going to happen. Part of me also feels guilty now for being pregnant because I'm afriad I won't be able to take care of her the way she needs me to should she flare while I'm closer to the end or dealing with a newborn. I do want to try to figure out something as far as diet goes I just kind of feel lost on where to begin with it all. :shrug:

Thanks for letting me get some of this out on here ladies! I know its not pregnancy related but its been a tough few days and its hard to think of much else when your kid is sick. :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Morebabies... Could you bring someone in to help get you started, like a nutritionist? x


----------



## more babies

Yeah we will figure some sort of starting point with it all. I think DD2 finally turned to corner yesterday and is getting better so hopefully she will be back at school tomorrow. Luckily her symptoms don't seem to start until after 4pm so that work out for school.

Had my ultrasound today. Unfortunately my cervix has gone down and I am now borderline too short/normal. The doctor said if it keeps up then bed rest and progesterone suppositories for me :sad1: It has been looking so good so far I really wasn't expecting to have to be worrying about this yet at only 5 months. But I'm going to limit my activity on my own now in hopes of keeping it longer longer. I need my little man to stay put for as long as possible!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tom's Mum's idea about a nutritionist is a good one, (I also worked with one as well to establish a new diet). Something to consider for sure. I'm glad to hear that your DD is doing better. Honestly, you have nothing to feel guility about, it sounds as though you are doing everything possible for her (even while pregnant). If nothing else, I'm sure she will enjoy having the new baby around and I know you'll be fine juggling everything, (Moms somehow seem to always manage to figure it out).

I'm so sorry to hear that you may have to go on bedrest. I hope that with rest things will get better for you. Keeping you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Thanks! Yeah we are going to get more into things once she's better. I don't have the right mind set while she's sick. I'm gonna stick to relaxing as much as possible even though that's going to be hard now that the weather is finally getting better. I am getting a little nervous about my friends upcoming wedding now though :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Eek, I forgot about that. No point in worrying about it yet though...

I actually got my dress for my sister's wedding this weekend, happy that its done. I honestly could not believe how much bigger my boobs had gotten when she did my measurements. And I hear they're only get bigger, especially when Bfing...


----------



## more babies

Yeah I just went for my fitting on Friday and my boobs had gotten bigger just from trying the dress on a couple weeks ago. I thought it was going to have to be taken in but now its almost perfect fit! And yes your boobs will get huge and heavy once the milk comes in! :holly: :haha: DH certainly hasn't been complaining about my boobs though!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

more babies said:


> Yeah I just went for my fitting on Friday and my boobs had gotten bigger just from trying the dress on a couple weeks ago. I thought it was going to have to be taken in but now its almost perfect fit! And yes your boobs will get huge and heavy once the milk comes in! :holly: :haha: DH certainly hasn't been complaining about my boobs though!

Yeah, mine either :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

More Babies, rubbish about the possible bedrest! Was your DD early? Or is this a new thing for this pregnancy? My LO was 4 weeks early due to a UTI, so I'm holding out that it shouldn't happen again!

I'm very jealous of all this wedding talk, I'd love to have an excuse to wear a pretty dress atm! Esp with my boobs now going from an A cup to a B cup :haha: I wanna show them off before they disappear again!

I have my scan this morning (11:30am British time), we're taking our LO with us!.... wish me luck :)


----------



## more babies

Toms good luck at the scan!! We ended up taking DD2 with us yesterday and she thought it was cool they could see into my belly. My last pregnancy I ended up on bed rest at 6 month due to pre term contractions and also a short cervix but I made it full term with the bed rest. I just lost a full cm in 2 weeks time on my cervix this time so that's what's making me nervous. Trying not to stress too much about it though. Oh and yesterday we got a thumbs up from our little man! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-09_07-13-11_293.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, good luck and have fun!

More babies that picture is so cool! Good luck to you too with the cervical shortening. Will they recheck you soon?


----------



## more babies

Thanks! We told DD2 that he was giving her the thumbs up since she does that all the time and that was his way of saying hi to her. Yes, I go every two weeks for a vaginal ultrasound to check it.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck today Tom's, I hope all goes well with the scan!

Morebabies, that pic is awesome!


----------



## Toms Mummy

More Babies, that pic is fab!! :)

Thanks girls, it went really well! I was so worried that there was nothing in there as I've had no symptoms :dohh: but there was a lovely strong heartbeat and it was bouncing about kicking it's legs all over the place and sucking it's thumb! The lady spent ages with me as she was training and trying to get good practice shots :) Here's my pic!

[IMG]https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/ljb_home/IMG_0046-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## more babies

What a great scan picture!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah, I'm so pleased with it and much better than last times!

My LO was cute, he thought they were going to cut my tummy open to look at baby!.... He saw it on the screen but then got bored :haha:


----------



## more babies

Toms that's so cute about your son!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, adorable! That's a good pic :) I have my 12 week tomorrow, now I'm so much more excited! Did your oh go with you? Was he excited to see the baby?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, what a beautiful pic Tom's congrats. That is too cute re your LO.

Good luck tomorrow Buttercup!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, have fun today Buttercup! Can't wait to see a pic x

Yeah my OH went with us, he was delayed in work so goes off today so good timing really :)


----------



## more babies

Good luck at your scan today Buttercup!!


----------



## Buttercup2

Thanks ladies! I can't wait! Only a few more hours :)

More babies, how is your dd feeling now?


----------



## more babies

She's doing better now.. back at school as of yesterday :thumbup: Thanks for asking!


----------



## Toms Mummy

So how did it go Buttercup?


----------



## Buttercup2

it was great! the baby was very active so the ultrasonographer had some trouble getting good pictures. it was fun to see the little one be so bouncy. :) they did finally get a good measurement, and everything looks normal. we don't have official results yet, but the tech said should be low risk for Downs. Yay! I'll post a picture when I get home


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yay buttercup! Congrats :) Can't wait to see a pic x


----------



## Buttercup2

Here's a picture! I told my dh the baby has his family's nose ;)
 



Attached Files:







bebe.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Toms Mummy

Very cute! I love how they've written baby on it, just incase you didn't know lol! x


----------



## more babies

Buttercup that's a great scan picture!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

How's everyone doing?

I've just been round to my friends house. She has a 6 month old and keeps pawning things off on me every moment she gets :haha: Well, due to her and another friend, I have just realised that I have everything I need for baby and I didn't pay for a thing! :thumbup: Crazy!!.... When I was pregnant with my 1st I didn't know any newish mums so had to buy everything! I have noticed some of the stuff she has given me though, like the moses basket were originally my sons :haha:


----------



## more babies

That's great Toms! I think most everything was bought for me with my first and with my second I still had everything from my first so I didn't have to buy anything again. However this time with the age gap we have nothing and have had to start over from the beginning and boy are things expensive! I think we are doing pretty good though. So far we have.. crib and crib mattress, stroller and car seat, pack & play, a couple boxes of diapers and wipes and some clothes. I've been trying to get the big more expensive things out of the way and I'll worry about all the little stuff towards the end.


----------



## Noo

We also have a big age gap so hae nothing! Think the only thing we saved was the Moses basket and even that needed new stab and covers so paid almost as much as a new basket to update it! Need pushchair, cot, car seat, bouncer, all the clothes etc. eek!


----------



## Toms Mummy

There's not too much of a gap between ours but it was enough to go and get rid of everything :dohh:.... Although we've been given it all I was given a stoller too but might buy a 2nd hand all terrain one like I had last time x


----------



## Toms Mummy

So here's my 12 week bump :)

[IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0052_zps9f47c87d.jpg[/IMG]

I'm sure it's gone down!


----------



## more babies

That's right Noo I knew there was someone else on here with a big age gap. I've been trying to buy the big stuff here and there over the months to spread out the cost a bit and have actually found good deal by accident so it hasn't been too bad. Definitely expensive though!

Toms I feel like I didn't get a real bump until around 21 weeks and even now its still little. I was going to take a picture at my 22 week mark but forgot with DD being sick but will get one tomorrow at 23 weeks.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah same here 1st time round more babies. I just thought with my 2nd I might show a bit earlier but I reckon I won't as I'm much fitter than I was before I was pg the 1st time x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Will be nice to see your bump more babies x


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, pretty good little bump going on! I have no bump really, but my pants are one by one no longer fitting. It will be more fun to look pregnant instead of just thicker in the middle  I've been wearing a belly band to keep things under wraps a little longer. 

What is a Moses basket? Also, this will be my first baby, so I'd love to hear what you experienced moms think is really necessary to buy, and what i should skip.

More babies, i bet you have a good bump going on by now!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I know what you mean buttercup! I'm down to 3 pairs of trousers!.... My sister dropped off some maternity jeans the other day but I begrudge wearing them until I have a proper bump :haha:

A moses basket is like a small crib/carrycot for them to sleep in when really little. They only really last until about 4-6 months old but are handy as you can move them from room to room! :)

We have quite a small house so I have gone down the minimalist route with baby stuff! My essentials are:

Carseat, Carrier (sling or ergo), pram, bouncy chair, play mat, moses basket/carrycot/crib! We won't get a crib yet, will prob wait until the moses basket is outgrown. 

I remember panicking last time that I didn't have a room thermometre or thought I didn't have enough blankets & sheets :dohh: but it was fine :) I used the sleeping bags instead of blankets at night x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad all went well Buttercup, very exciting :happydance:

Looking good Tom's Mum, I definitely have a bump now :haha:. I do love it though as people can now definitely tell when I'm pregnant. I'm just thankful that it is only my stomach and boob area that has expanded; I know some people who have gotten bigger all over which I hope to avoid at all costs. 

I am so tired this week; I think that the little lady is going through a growth spurt as I can feel her more and also seem to have more of an appetite. However, I have also not been sleeping well at all; I actually took yesterday off as I had a terrible headache and was just so exhausted. Hoping the no sleeping phases passes soon...


----------



## annio84

Hiya Ladies! Sorry I've not been around for a bit. How's it all going?

Congrats on your scans toms and buttercup! Glad your little ones are doing well.

Morebabies, glad your daughter is feeling better.

Hope all is going well for others.

AFM i've been working nights and that's why I've not been around so much. The last coupld of days I've been having loads of braxton hicks - like I've been awake just over 2 hours and in the first hour I had 10 and the second hour I had 12. Where I live the choices for speaking to a midwife are calling an answerphone they check twice a day or calling the delivery ward if it's urgent or you're in labour. It's a bit annoying really because I don't think it's urgent but don't want to wait hours for them to get back to me. I went for the answerphone so now just waiting for them to get back to me. I'm sure it will all be fine though.


----------



## more babies

Annio have you been drinking enough? I know I tend to get them more often if I haven't drank as much water as I should. I also will get them sometimes if I've been doing too much although lately I've been trying to relax as much as possible because of my cervix. Hopefully its nothing serious for you though and how frustrating that those are your only two options for getting in touch with someone about it!


----------



## annio84

I know it's so frustrating. I'm still waiting to hear back. I did think I was dehydrated when I woke up so i've drunk 4 pints of water since then. It does seem to have settled to a more normal level now. At least they're not painful like the ones I was having the other night.


----------



## more babies

That good they're getting better. Hopefully that's all it was. However if they're painful that's when you really need be cautious and possibly checked because as far as I know BH aren't suppose to cause any pain. I know how you feel not wanting to go in and feeling like you're overreacting. I felt that way when I fell and felt fine after but my OBs office insisted I went to the ER to be checked and I was almost embarrassed because I didn't think it warrented a trip to the ER and kept telling everyone I was fine. But I think in any situation when you're pregnant its better to be safe then sorry. Definitely harder when you don't have many options though like yourself. I'd say if they continue to be frequent and/or painful you should probably get checked to make sure they're not really contractions. :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Double post :dohh:


----------



## Noo

Any pain and you should contact labour ward/delivery suite and not your community midwife.


----------



## Buttercup2

Annio, how are you feeling? Did you hear back about the painful contractions? 

We got our first trimester screen results back today, and the news was fantastic! Our baby's chance of downs is 1:5200! The lady on the phone said that is basically negative for downs. HOORAY! I'm so thankful, i was just so worried about it. :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey Buttercup! :)

I went to have my bloods taken today, I hate needles! I did so well not to faint!..... I did get to hear baby's heartbeat though :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Buttercup great news! I remember being so pleased when I received that result as well. :happydance:

Hope all went well today Tom's.

Hope you're doing OK Morebabies. Thinking of you after yesterday, what a terrible tragedy...:cry:


----------



## Buttercup2

Mrs. Eddie, glad to hear you had the same good news! It's so easy to get wrapped up in worrying about various pregnancy-related things, it's great to get some good news and ease the fears!

Toms, good job with the blood draw! I'm glad you stayed conscious through the whole thing ;) How fun and reassuring to get to hear baby's little heartbeat!

We started telling friends and family about the pregnancy this weekend. SO much fun!! We called dozens of people; I love everyone's different reactions. Hilarious :D 

I'm going to be telling work next week and I'm nervous about it. For any of you who work, what was it like telling your boss? How did the boss take the news?


----------



## annio84

I'm back to normal now ladies. I've been making sure to drink loads and did literally nothing yesterday. The midwife never got back to me in the end which is a bit annoying but it's all turned out well.

Buttercup - congrats on the excellent result! Also as to telling your boss, I was really nervous because she'd just a couple of weeks earlier been complaining about all the people getting pregnant! I'm a nurse and it's a very young staff so there's always someone off on mat leave! I was also telling her very early because I felt it was neccessary to let everyone know for moving and handling concerns and such. In the end it was fine though, and she was really happy for me.


----------



## more babies

Toms great work with the blood draw!

Buttercup always nice to get good results back! And how exciting to be spreading the news about being pregnant. Its definitely nice when you can finally have it all out in the open!

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! I live about 20-30 mins from Boston so was not directly effected and everyone I knew that went in ended up being ok. But I do feel its just so sad to not be able to go somewhere and just relax and enjoy yourself nowadays. Its really just unfortunate that people do these kinds of things.

Annio so happy to hear things went back to normal for you!! Now just make sure to keep drinking a lot and rest as much as possible. How aggravating that they never called back though!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Annio glad to hear that you are doing better!

Morebabies so glad that you and your family are safe. :hugs: I can't imagine how it must feel to have something like that happen so close to home but at the same time seeing everyone come together to deal with tragedy has been really inspiring.

Buttercup, I told my work when I was 14 weeks and everyone was (and continues to be) super supportive. I was nervous too for some reason (I work in a very family friendly environment so not sure why) but because I play a large role in a number of big projects I was worried that my work might be scaled back. Not the case at all. Don't worry about it too much, I'm sure everyone will be really pleased for you or might have already guessed that you could be expecting as a couple people already did in my case :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, how is everyone?

I thought I'd share my 13 week bump pic! It's deflated a lot since 7 weeks so I'm hoping that the bump won't take long to appear now :)

[URL=https://s281.photobucket.com/user/ljb_home/media/IMG_0141.jpg.html][IMG]https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/ljb_home/IMG_0141.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## more babies

Toms I remember feeling anxious for my bump and waiting for it to come out. I think if anything I had some bloat at first but when it popped there was no mistaking it. My boobs also keep getting bigger and I wish they wouldn't :haha: they never got this big with either of my first two. I just had my regular appointment today and turns out I gained 7 lbs in the last month :shock: which I feel like seems like a lot to gain in a short period of time. DH said its all boobs and belly though. 24 weeks tomorrow! I will try to get a picture this time.. things have just been so busy these past few weeks I haven't gotten one. Then I have my ultrasound Monday which I'm nervous about because I may possible be placed on bed rest.


----------



## annio84

I hope this picture works this is my first try at this. This is my bump at 24 weeks! It looks massive!!


----------



## more babies

Your bump looks great annio!!! :thumbup:


----------



## annio84

It's really huge!! But that and my boobs are really the only weight i've gained.


----------



## more babies

Annio I think your bump looks great!

I have my scan today at 10am so just about 2 1/2 hours from now. Its the first scan I'm actually not looking forward to. I'm really hoping not to be put on bed rest yet. My friends wedding is also this weekend and I'm suppose to be in it and will feel so terrible if things don't go well today and I am put on bed rest. Here's hoping for a good looking cervix!...


----------



## Buttercup2

Good luck more babies!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Goodluck morebabies x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Had such a tough day today!.... I haven't really been tired in this pregnancy, just had losses of energy like I can't be bothered with anything! Well I shouted at Tom before as he wouldn't get in his carseat! I didn't have the patience and was stressed as I'd just paid for the carpark ticket and only had 5 mins to get out of there! I got so stressed with him, yelled at him and then shoved him in his seat! He fell asleep on the way home, I knew he was tired but I couldn't help looking at him thinking I really don't like you right now!.... I'm lookingg forward to him waking up now so I can give him a big hug x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck today Morebabies, hope all goes well! I have my fx for you.

Sorry Tom's that you had a rough day, I can't imagine what it must be like dealing with a LO when you are having a tired day (or just a particularly hormonal one, which I still get from time to time :blush:)

Annio, I'm sure your bump pic is lovely, for some reason I can't see it! :shrug:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Quick question for any baby wearing Moms/Moms who plan on babywearing once our LO's get here, what do you prefer, sling or carrier? I am definitely going to get the Ergo as I have heard amazing things about it. However, when Isla is newborn I would have to either use a sling/wrap or the infant insert for the Ergo. Am wondering if the infant insert would be too hot in the summer and have also heard mixed reviews about it. Anyone have any thoughts/opinions???


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Mrs Eddie x

I carried Tom from birth up until his 3rd birthday, we rarely used the pram. At 1st I used a wrap as they can get nice and snuggled. He was a winter baby so I had a fleece one but I sure the cotton/woven ones are fine in summer..... When he turned 6 months I had a mei tai which was brilliant but there wasn't much shoulder padding so I replced it after a few months with an ergo. This is what I've been carrying him in ever since. I never used the infant insert so can't comment but as I have the ergo for next baby I was looking in to it but too thought it might be a bit too hot/faffy/bulky. So I'm going to try padding it out with a blanket 1st, if that doesn't work then I will probably just use a wrap until baby is big enough for ergo without the insert x


----------



## Noo

I'm getting THIS one.


----------



## Toms Mummy

That's a nice one, looks easy to use :) Fool proof for daddys :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's!

I also posted this on the other group I belong to and the consensus seemed to be go with a wrap when they are young and then move to the Ergo. When I was doing research on the Ergo infant insert quite a few people mentioned that they just used rolled blankets instead and that worked for them so you would probably be fine doing that too. The insert seems really thick so in August I think my poor little babe would be sweltering in it...

Noo, I can't see your link (blocked at work) so I will have to look when I get home. Thanks for posting! Someone mentioned that the K'Tan Wrap is quite good too so I might have to check it out. It is apparently a lot easier to use than the Moby (and cheaper too).

https://www.babyktan.com/


----------



## kraftykoala

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Quick question for any baby wearing Moms/Moms who plan on babywearing once our LO's get here, what do you prefer, sling or carrier? I am definitely going to get the Ergo as I have heard amazing things about it. However, when Isla is newborn I would have to either use a sling/wrap or the infant insert for the Ergo. Am wondering if the infant insert would be too hot in the summer and have also heard mixed reviews about it. Anyone have any thoughts/opinions???

Don't mind me butting in, I was a refugee here once ;)

I have an Ergo I used with DS2 but we never got on with the infant insert, it was soooo faffy. For back carries it was amazing though so that's what I'll be using it for with Ella. At the moment I cannot say enough great things about the Moby stretchy wrap, it's easy to tie, super comfy and Ella loves being in it and falls asleep straight away.


----------



## more babies

Well I had my ultrasound this morning and it went well. No best rest yet because my cervix hasn't shortened anymore so far. I basically put myself on bed rest and I think that has definitely helped. Its not fun but I make sure to lay down whenever possible, not to lift anything and really limit what I do and how much I'm on my feet. I'll continue this regardless of whether they put me on bed rest because it'll be worth it in the end. I just have to get through my friends wedding this weekend. I'm going to skip the rehearsal and just rest as much as possible before the day of the wedding. I think its going to be a long tough day but I'm hoping it'll go well.

Mrs. Eddie I can't comment personally on the wrap or carriers because I've never used either. I plan to try them out this time around though as I'm constantly out and about with the kids sports and whatnot. My friend tried the mobi and didn't like it and just went to the baby bjorn. Her friend however loved the mobi wrap so I think its definitely whatever works for you personally.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Krafty, love to hear from former refugees :haha:

Noo I really like the wrap you posted as well, will have to check it out!

Morebabies, glad that all went well with your scan, you must be so relieved and :happydance: for no bed rest!


----------



## Noo

Yay! Finally found something that fit! :) They're so comfy :)
 



Attached Files:







Fatty.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Toms Mummy

Great to hear about the scan more babies :).... Enjoy the wedding x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, where are they from Noo?


----------



## more babies

Great looking bump you got there Noo!

Last night DH and I were laying in bed watching my stomach moving all around. Our little man was being very active and DH was feeling it with his hand then we realized you could clearly see him going from one side to the other and poking out in different spots :cloud9: It was a great ending to a very long day!


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Ooh, where are they from Noo?

I bought them on ebay a I refuse to pay a fortune for something Ill only wear for a few months. These one are New Look skinny fit jeans though and looked brand new when I opened the packaging. I also got another pair of slouch fit but they're too loose at the minute. Those one are from Next.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I love ebay! All of our clothes come from there :)

My sis gave me some slouchy ones as that's what I prefer but the are huge! I doubt they're ever gonna fit me!..... I'm off to look on ebay now :)


----------



## more babies

Little update on me... My friends wedding was this past weekend. The wedding itself was beautiful and great, however, for me it wasn't such a great time. I ended up skipping out on the rehearsal to relax as much as possible before the actual wedding day. It was a long day from the beginning and I was exhausted by midday but feeling alright. Then it came time to put on my dress and it was all downhill from there. The dress that I finalized alterations on 2 weeks prior now did not fit :dohh: We got it zipped but was a 2 person job and was so tight I couldn't take a full breath. That led me to only zipping my dress when absolutely needed. Once we got past the ceremony I was just hurting all over. I stuck it out until about 10:30 at which point the pain in my back was just unbearable. I spent the rest of the weekend recovering and was beyond exhausted. I honestly think my body is still worn out from it. I'll be doing as much laying down and relaxing as possible from here on out and hopefully my cervix is still holding strong! My next ultrasound is next Monday. So 1 week to be extra careful in case I really over did it this past weekend.

How is everyone else doing?? Hope all is well!!! :flower:


----------



## annio84

Oh! You totally deserve a lovely rest now! I was at a wedding this weekend too, one of my friends from uni. It was a lovely wedding but I literally haven't stopped for three days so today i'm exhausted. Trying to rest but feel I have so much to do. I just don't know how we're ever going to have everything ready for this baby.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I've been MIA for a bit ladies, things have been crazy around here. Work has been insane as there was talk of all unionized staff striking, which thankfully did not happen. :happydance: While all the strike talk was going on though things got a bit derailed so are now picking up in full force.

Things with me are good, we told our friends and family this weekend that we are expecting a girl and everyone was over the moon for us. :cloud9: We made cute little announcements to give to friends and did a gender reveal cake with my family. As all my friends have boys they cannot wait to start buying girlie things and my Mom actually pulled out some girl items to give us the day we told her as she has been convinced I was having a girl since day one :haha:

Also, two of my friends just had babies, (the cutest little boys), and it honestly made me so excited to meet my LO (other than all the sleep deprevation stories they were sharing). 

Morebabies, sorry to hear that the wedding was such an ordeal, definitely makes me nervous for my sister's in August. Also makes me very glad that I purchased a maternity bridesmaid dress. My fear was that I would have a ton of alterations done to my former dress and it would still not fit properly on the day of the wedding...

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## more babies

Didn't mean to worry you Mrs. Eddie! I will say however that every pregnancy is different. I could have easily made it through a wedding or pretty much anything else for that matter with my first pregnancy. I felt great and was running around doing stuff non stop until the day my water broke. My second was very similar except I was put on bed rest but generally felt great. I've always said I feel better being pregnant then not.. until this one. This pregnancy has just been difficult from the start and also have been having back pain and other aches from early on making the wedding really difficult for me. So it really all depends on the pregnancy. My SIL had a 8 month pregnant bridesmaid and she was just fine. This little man is just taking a toll on me! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies! The thing that worries me most about the wedding is the heat factor as it is taking place outside but I'm sure I will be fine and hopefully not too sweaty. :haha: 

TBH, I have felt really great for most of this pregnancy (after 10 weeks), so I'm sure that I'll be fine. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear that the little man is giving you such trouble. Funny, most people I know seem to assume that if you are having a rougher pregnancy you are having a girl and that boys give you an easier time. When we asked everyone what they thought we were having they all said boy just because I feel really good and am carrying a certain way. My friend who had a rougher pregnancy ended up with a little boy and we were all sure she was having a girl, go figure :dohh:


----------



## more babies

I've heard the same thing with girl pregnancies being harder then boys but like you people I have talked to have had it tougher with their boys. For the wedding your in I think you're right about the heat factor. Just be sure to stay overly hydrated in the days leading up to it and also of course the day of the wedding.

July 19th will mark 37 weeks for me so that's what I'm shooting for. So I'll be relaxing and taking it as easy as possible until then or of course if I get put on bed rest by the doctor then I really won't be doing much. So far this seems to be working so as boring as it is it'll be worth it if I make it full term. Only 11 weeks until July19th!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes it will be totally worth it and its not too far away. :thumbup:

Think of it this way, at least taking it easy is better than being on bedrest right? I think if I had to go on bedrest I would likely go crazy :wacko: though I'm sure it has its benefits at first, (like getting caught up on reading TV shows). After that I'm sure it becomes old quick, especially when you have two other little ones to look after.


----------



## Noo

Started with SPD :( It's bloody horrid. I couldn't get up out the chair at work last night, then couldn't get out my car for 15 minutes when I got home and got stuck in the sodding bath! Grr! Im only 19 weeks, surely this is too early! How am I meant to work till 34 weeks like this?!


----------



## more babies

Yeah that's what I'm hoping for. Luckily I don't work so I try to lay around as much as possible but still make quick trips to the store and still go to the kids sports games and pick up/drop them off where ever and all that stuff. I don't do any lifting and trying not to be on my feet for any long periods and I think it has definitely helped because during that two weeks where it shortened a whole cm DD had her flare and I was constantly up on my feet for days. So basically hoping to keep it this way as long as possible!

Noo sorry to head about you SPD! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, make sure that you take it easy! It may be tough now but totally worth it in the end! :thumbup:

Noo, I am so sorry that you are in such horrible discomfort! Would a massage therapist help at all? I just started to see one this week and am going to continue to see her every second week until the end of my pregnancy. I have been really lucky thus far in terms of discomfort but I was experiencing some pain in my upper back (probably due to my ever growing boobs :holly:) and my sciatic nerve. It was amazingly helpful, (she worked on a huge knot in my left shoulder which was unbelieveably uncomfortable at the time but now feels great). I know that this doesn't compare to the discomfort you are experiencing but it might help a bit...

Also, if it continues to be really bad or you are really uncomfortable to the point that you cannot function at work, you might be able to take a leave or go on short-term disability. One of my co-workers had to leave at about 30 weeks pregnant because of horrid sciatic pain, (she could barely walk, wasn't sleeping, etc). If the pain continues or gets worse, I would go see your doctor or midwife to ask what they might suggest you do. Hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Noo, can you get to see a physiotherapist? I started with mild symptoms of it from around 15 weeks and went to see physio and she gave me advice and exercises and it hasn't gotten any worse. In fact it's often much better. Her main advice was to keep my legs together which made me giggle! She also said not to stand on one leg, to swing both legs in/out of the car together (sitting on a carrier bag actually helps with this as it's a little slippy) and to either sit upright with my knees lower than my hips or lie on my side with a pillow between my knees. Don't sit with your feet up as it puts more strain on the joints also don't sit on the floor/cross legged.


How is everyone getting on? I'm 28 weeks now, can't believe how time is starting to fly!


----------



## Noo

annio84 said:


> Noo, can you get to see a physiotherapist? I started with mild symptoms of it from around 15 weeks and went to see physio and she gave me advice and exercises and it hasn't gotten any worse. In fact it's often much better. Her main advice was to keep my legs together which made me giggle! She also said not to stand on one leg, to swing both legs in/out of the car together (sitting on a carrier bag actually helps with this as it's a little slippy) and to either sit upright with my knees lower than my hips or lie on my side with a pillow between my knees. Don't sit with your feet up as it puts more strain on the joints also don't sit on the floor/cross legged.
> 
> 
> How is everyone getting on? I'm 28 weeks now, can't believe how time is starting to fly!

I'm not sure how much they could tell me that I don't already know (I'm a midwife). I think the main culprit will be my sleeping position and being on my feet for 10 hours during night shifts walking up to 4 miles up and down the wards. Think I'll prob need to go on maternity leave earlier than I'd hoped :(


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey, Noo my friend did and still does pilates wen pregnant. It has really helped her spd x

I'm feeling pretty rubbish atm. Not because of pregnancy symptoms but just lack of them! I'm 15 weeks and have no bump, no symptoms, not stretching or kicking going on!.... It's sounds crazy but it's getting me down :( I feel like there's nothing in there! My next mw app isn't for another 2 weeks! I can't wait, then I can hear the heartbeat!


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Hey, Noo my friend did and still does pilates wen pregnant. It has really helped her spd x
> 
> I'm feeling pretty rubbish atm. Not because of pregnancy symptoms but just lack of them! I'm 15 weeks and have no bump, no symptoms, not stretching or kicking going on!.... It's sounds crazy but it's getting me down :( I feel like there's nothing in there! My next mw app isn't for another 2 weeks! I can't wait, then I can hear the heartbeat!


Aww! I'm afraid NICE Guidelines stipulate not to listen in to baby's heartbeat till after 24 weeks so it'd depend on your midwife whether she'd offer to listen in or not. I know our trust and the trust I'm booked at refuse until 24 weeks.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Noo. My midwife listened to it at my last app, at 12 weeks. It's pretty standard in the UK to listen at each appointment so I know she will at my next oe. I just can't wait! I feel so paranoid that there's something wrong! :/ I know it's crazy!


----------



## more babies

Toms I felt the same way. I think I may have even posted about it. However now I have my little bump and get kicked around on the inside 24/7 and get pinches and pains all over the place :haha:


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks Noo. My midwife listened to it at my last app, at 12 weeks. It's pretty standard in the UK to listen at each appointment so I know she will at my next oe. I just can't wait! I feel so paranoid that there's something wrong! :/ I know it's crazy!

Actually it isn't (I'm a UK midwife). NICE Guidelines state not to listen in until 24/25 week appt. Some will oblige, especially if you've had a baby before when we used to listen in earlier but most won't offer. I was pretty disappointed mine didn't offer at 16 weeks :( (Though I already listened in myself at work!)

I'm sure you'll start to feel movements soon. I think mine started around 13 weeks this time xx I feel like I'm being beaten up inside now! Getting proper little kicks now instead of flutters :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all - stalking here a little bit :haha:!
Hope you're all ok - I'm so so, would have been 20 weeks tomorrow and it's hard not to constantly think what it would've been like... AF is here at the minute so probably a bit hormonal too!
Obviously can't offer any thoughts on feeling movement, listening to heartbeats etc. but with 13 years under my belt as a physiotherapist thought I'd chip in on the whole SPD thing!
Noo - I really would recommend seeing an MSK / Women's health physio. I'm sure you do know a fair bit from your midwifery training but there's a reason we do separate training so you may be pleasantly surprised that they may be able to offer you more than you think! It's a miserable condition to cope with so get all the help you can! Have you tried a belt at all yet? I love those things so much I could wear one when not pregnant!!
Are you in a substantive post now? (You were bank I seem to remember a while back) And what's your trusts policy on mat leave? Ours you can stay off sick and they can't enforce mat leave until 36 weeks which is when most of us finish anyway... so try not to worry too much. Understand it'll be harder if you're not in a permanent job yet, hope it doesn't get too bad for you.
:hugs: to everyone - desperately hoping I'll be back here with you soon!


----------



## Noo

I'm still bank but I regularly do 30 hours a week on Delivery Suite so I'm on my feet and standing for hours on end and getting in really awkward positions to deliver babies. Im not really sure how appropriate it'd be to tell a woman that sorry, she can't deliver standing up or on all fours because I physically can't handle it :( . The other night I actually thought I was going to die as the Reg sent me not once but 8 times to the opposite end of the ward "QUICKLY" to get him different stuff whilst he was suturing a woman. I was getting really really pissed off. I'm not sure he even knows I'm pregnant though, let alone 19 weeks and got SPD.

I'll get maternity leave but not sure at what point to take it. I've got another 5/6 weeks before I get my MatB1 form and have to apply for it but I'll only get SMP so 6 weeks at 90% average salary then £135 a week there after. I don't know when to go on maternity leave. I was planning 34-35 week but I'm thinking 30-31 weeks is probably more realistic given my condition and having to drive 65 miles to work and back - It's times like this that having a MINI is a really bad thing. I couldn't even get out of it after work the other morning :( 

I am going to ask for a physio referral though usually you're near delivery by the time they get to you in the list so I'm not really sure what the point is. I've bought a book I'm going to read by a Cecil Rost or something and will request analgesia from my GP. I have a support belt already, I can't wear the velcro one as I can't breathe but can just about wear a tighter elasticated one which does help a little but not as much as rest or a bath - but very little chance of that when I work 3 12 hour night shifts in a row :( 

I always think of you as you'd be around the same gestation as me :(


----------



## Toms Mummy

Noo said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Noo. My midwife listened to it at my last app, at 12 weeks. It's pretty standard in the UK to listen at each appointment so I know she will at my next oe. I just can't wait! I feel so paranoid that there's something wrong! :/ I know it's crazy!
> 
> Actually it isn't (I'm a UK midwife). NICE Guidelines state not to listen in until 24/25 week appt. Some will oblige, especially if you've had a baby before when we used to listen in earlier but most won't offer. I was pretty disappointed mine didn't offer at 16 weeks :( (Though I already listened in myself at work!)
> 
> I'm sure you'll start to feel movements soon. I think mine started around 13 weeks this time xx I feel like I'm being beaten up inside now! Getting proper little kicks now instead of flutters :)Click to expand...

I've never had the impression that it's not a normal thing to do. Although I've read about the potential risks of ultrasounds (I've know nothing about NICE so not sure if it means because of potential risks) It's only for 30 seconds every 3 weeks so I'm not worried. would never go out and buy one, although maybe my mind would be a rest if I did have one?


----------



## Toms Mummy

more babies said:


> Toms I felt the same way. I think I may have even posted about it. However now I have my little bump and get kicked around on the inside 24/7 and get pinches and pains all over the place :haha:

Thanks More babies. I felt slight kicking/fluttering about a week ago and I think because I can't feel them anymore it's making me more paranoid! And when I lie on my stomach I can't feel anything!.... Roll on bump :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

That sucks noo. I suppose being in a bank means that you don't get hols? I'm freelance and don't either!...... I guess just see how it goes, would your colleagues be sympathetic to your spd as they know more about it than in most other professions?


----------



## annio84

Oh Noo! It's hard work isn't it!? I'm a stroke nurse and part of my job is to assess patients when they come into A+E but I also work on the ward and they're at opposite ends of the hospital! I find I feel better if i don't work all my shifts together but I know that's hard when you're on nights. I guess just try to rest when you can and I hope it gets better for you.

Tom's mummy, sorry you're feeling down but I think it's a stage most of us go through in between all the first tri symptoms and getting a bump and movement. I'm sure baby is doing just fine and 16 weeks is not far away!

Nice to hear from you baby1. Hope all is well with you and I hope you're back with us soon! Sending lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> That sucks noo. I suppose being in a bank means that you don't get hols? I'm freelance and don't either!...... I guess just see how it goes, would your colleagues be sympathetic to your spd as they know more about it than in most other professions?

No, I don't get holidays. I've not had any time off since my temp contract ran out at the beginning of October. I'm absolutely shattered and get really annoyed that the perm staff happily enjoy 7 or 8 weeks holiday so are easily off for a week every 5/6 weeks or so yet I can't afford to.

The SPD is only really a recent thing. It started on my last set of night shifts and to be honest I think I'm more likely to get less sympathy from midwives - You have to suck it up and get on with it.... Pregnancy isn't an illness and all that jazz!


----------



## Toms Mummy

:hugs: noo


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tom's during the first tri I too felt kind of indifferent about pregnancy. Honestly, (and obviously), I was estactic to be pregnant but it was difficult as we didn't tell a ton of people right away and I didn't look pregnant (towards the end of the first tri I looked more bloated than anything, I didn't get a bump until 14-15 weeks). I think I had a hard time believing that I was actually pregnant; it seemed surreal. Plus I spent a lot of first tri feeling like a zombie (and looking like one too :haha:). Honestly, the second tri has been so much better, I love having a bump and feeling my little girl move :cloud9: You will be there so soon; it won't be long before you're definitely feeling (and looking) pregant! 

Just to weigh in on the whole heartbeat listening conversation, my midwife has used a doppler with me since my first appointment (10 weeks). She did tell me the first time that we might not be able to detect it and not to freak out if we couldn't but she found it right away! Listening to my baby's heartbeat has been standard at every appointment since. Maybe this is just standard practice in Canada :shrug:

Annio, I can't believe you are already in third tri, that is crazy!

Baby, it is so great to hear from you Hun :hugs: I sometimes pop over to the old thread to see how you, Koj and Mummy are doing! I really hope that you are back on here soon too. Miss you lots! I hope all is going well with you. Please don't be a stranger and post here whenever you would like!

Today is my 24 week midwife appointment and GD testing. My midwife told me that I did not have to go through with the testing if I didn't want to as I didn't have any risk factors but I chose to go ahead anyway for peace of mind. I also had to weigh myself today and discovered that I have gained 17 lbs so far :shock:! I know that this weight gain is all for a good cause but I find that lately I am struggling a bit with it as I am very health and weight conscious. I am still working out regularly and trying to eat well (though I have been eating a lot worse than normal the past two weeks or so :blush:). Anyone else feel this way too re wreight gain/body image???


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Mrs Eddie. I don't know why I'm complaining really as my last pregnancy was exactly the same! I didn't show until 6 months gone and before then I had no symptoms at all! I suppose this time, because I had a chemical in Oct, then I am a bit more nervous! I felt it kicking yesterday though so feel good today :)

I've gained 6lb so far, I think this seems okay!


----------



## Noo

I wouldn't worry about weight gain. I've yet to gain anything as I lost a couple of kg in 1st trimester and now just about hit my booking weight again. HOWEVER, I can't afford to gain much. My BMI is already 33-34. However, if you're of a healthy weight then you'd be expected to healthily gain more weight in pregnancy. I'm hoping not to gain more than 10kg in total but we'll see!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Ladies for the comments re weight gain. I was in the normal range before so I was aiming to gain no more than 30-35 lbs. I know the past couple of weeks that I have been eating more junk than I normally would, which is why I am feeling a bit guilty I think. Moving forward, I will just try and concentrate on staying active, eating healthy food and sensible portions. I am obviously not looking to lose weight right now, just don't want to gain too much as I know that can lead to complications... 

Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

I'm not that good at determining what is a good weight during pregnancy, so not much help really but 17lb doesn't sound too bad at 24 weeks? x


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie as far as weight gain goes I gained 7 lbs just between weeks 20-24 without changing anything I ate. I was initially a little horrified to hear I had gained so much in such a little time but that's also when I finally popped and the baby is also growing more. It'll be another two weeks before I get my next weight. I know in the past I haven't been exactly standard when it comes to weight gain but I think it's normal to go through periods where you gain more faster. I'll also throw in there that I am far from a healthy eater. I don't eat junk food but I also don't eat my veggies. :dohh:

Had my ultrasound today.. west surprisingly well actually. I was expecting to see my cervix had gone down but it actually got longer! It measured right around 3 cms and 4 weeks ago it measured 2.51 cms. Clearly all this laying around is helping so that's what I'm going to keep doing! :thumbup: Also, going by measurements my little man is weighing in at 2 lbs 2 oz. I have to say it's so comforting knowing he weighs a couple pounds already! Anyways, I finally took a picture of my bump today so here's me and my bump at 26+3..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130506_131818_212.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies :hugs: As I said on the other thread, I am so glad to hear that all your resting is paying off. And that is one gorgeous bump!


----------



## more babies

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! I think I'm starting to look a little more pregnant and a little less like I've been eating too much :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Brilliant news morebabies! Lovely bump too x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, Morebabies it definitely looks like a proper bump!

Well tonight we start our prenatal classes! We have had to do them a bit early as I really wanted to do them through my midwife's office and they don't offer a summer course. I am really excited; I hope I don't forget everything before Isla get here though!

Also, my appointment with the midwife went well. Gestational Diabetes testing is done and we got to go through the results of my 20 week ultrasound (all looks great). Isla was rocking around (not surprising after the pure sugar drink I had to down :haha:) and her heartbeat measured at 156 bpm :cloud9: My next appointment is at the end of the month and then I move to every two weeks, I can't believe I am getting to that point already :wacko:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sounds good mrs Eddie. Is ur antenatal Class a small class? I really enjoyed mine last time and met some lovely people! Do u know the results to ur diabetes check? Btw u were the 1000th poster on here lol! X


----------



## annio84

woohoo! 1000 posts! 

And that is one good looking bump! Makes mine look huge!!

Hope you enjoyed your antenatal class Mrs Eddie. I'm off to my first one tonight but it's at the children's centre - our nhs ones start in june.

I went for my anti-d yesterday and mentioned to the midwife that every last inch of me is itchy so they took bloods for liver function and told me if I can't stand it then take some piriton. I'm dubious though as my regular midwife told me not to take piriton as it has a sedative effect and can pass the placenta. I'm trying just to cope for now but rapidly reaching the point where i can't stand it. Hubby told me I've even been scratching in my sleep!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie how did you class go last night? I've never taken any classes before.

Annio so sorry to hear about how itchy you are! I had a severe eczema outbreak when I was pregnant with DD2 and was covered neck to ankles with rashes all over my body. It was absolutely miserable and like you would be itching while sleeping and end up leaving blood stains on the sheets. I hope you find some sort of relief because its definitely not fun being that itchy! Massive :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, the 1,000 poster, amazing :happydance:

Tom's, yes it is a antental class, we have five more classes to go! 

Annio, sorry about the itchy skin, that sounds awful. Hope you get some relief soon! :hugs:

Last night's class was quite good. It is a small class, there are five couples in total and everyone seems really nice! We went over the various stages of labour last night and I think it was a really good learning experience for both DH and myself. I was also surprised as I thought that I would be the least pregnant person there but two of the girls were 22 weeks along, one had a due date the day before mine and the other is 30 weeks along. I actually felt bad for the girl who is 30 weeks as she is totally freaked out and panicked that she doesn't know enough yet. I told her she would be fine but by the end of the class I think she was even more freaked out, the poor thing. 

The instructor was also very nice, interesting but nice, (she's definitely very knowledgeable and passionate about childbirth and motherhood). She is also a doula and a strong advocate of home birth, unmedicated birth, etc. Interesting as I have thought about trying to avoid pain management drugs as I learn more about labour but then worry that I may be too much of wuss and won't be able to handle it. :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Rubbish about the itching Annio, I've had thrush twice this pregnancy and that's bad enough! :haha:.... Maybe try some coconut oil, it's a miracle worker :)

Glad the class went well Mrs E, I am still in 2 minds about whether to go to my classes when the time comes although there is a good local homebirth fb group which I might go to :).... It's nice to know all the options and I never even considered a home birth last time.

I went to a yoga class this morning, it was lovely :).... I''ve been doing a bit of yoga at home for the past 6 months but this is the 1st class I've been to. Thought I should get some pointers while pregnant! It's just a normal class but I'm on the waiting list for a pregnancy specific one, which I should start next month, so exciting! :)


----------



## more babies

Glad to hear the class went well!

I've been having a horrible time sleeping this week.. absolutely miserable :sleep:


----------



## Noo

Had a fantastic visit last night.... To the resus dept at work :( Was all scrubbed in theatre, gown and mask etc, and assisting at a section and fainted cracking my jaw on the table, then splitting the back of my head open with the instrument trolley. Now got lovely bruises down the side of my face, down my ribs and tummy and on both the back and forehead. Lush! Off sick tonight and got my consultant/scan appt Fri so may ask to be signed off for a couple of weeks. Oh and the doctor thinks I've broken my coccyx but won't x-ray me as I'm pregnant :(


----------



## more babies

Oh my Noo! :hugs: I'm not even sure what to say. That all sounds so awful!! Definitely get some time off to recover! Massive massive :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh no! Noo! That's awful!... I guess you were in the right place! I hope you recover quickly :hugs:.... Was a hell of a thing to do for a few days off though :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

OMG Noo, that is awful, you poor thing. I hope you recover soon :hugs:

Tom's yoga is awesome, I have been doing it throughout my whole pregnancy. I am starting a prenatal class too at the end of this month!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies,
Wow I have read a few pages I have been MIA for a long while But miss you all.
I am now 32 weeks and had a scan today as placenta was low but all clear now for my birth. I plan to have a home birth I have my pool from pool in a box which is amazing* Not sure if will have baby in the water or just use as pain relief*
Work has been crazy I am a family support worker and my cases have been getting more dramatic* winding down finally. Part time Doula and pregnancy yoga teacher was doing teaching 2 classes a week now just 1 until end may early June and start a class Sunday where I will be the student I can't wait. I practice a lot of yoga as my partner he teaches also as well as being a P.T.
We have antenatal class Saturday and they making into a day session or half day we doing the half day session more for my partner than me but I wanted to go through the process myself.
So exciting times I am on the countdown now.
Pregnancy yoga is great for spd my friend who 37 weeks has had it pretty bad at times she could not get out of bed she swears by pg yoga moves I helped her with in classes.
Ok enough on me how are you all??? Xxx


----------



## more babies

Lotus so great to hear from you!! I've wondered how you've been. Happy to hear things are going well for you! I can't believe you're getting so close to the end now.. so exciting!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Lotus, great to hear from you. Like Morebabies, I too was wondering about you. Glad to hear all is well and amazing that you are already at 32 weeks! 

I couldn't agree more with you re the benefits of yoga. I have been maintaining an active lifestyle throughout pregnancy and have been doing yoga at least once a week as part of my workout routine. If I have any lower back discomfort a yoga session or even practicing a few quick poses really helps me out :thumbup: Two of my friends just had babies, one practiced yoga to help alleviate back and other discomforts and felt much better (even in the last weeks of her pregnancy) then my other friend so I definitely think there are some benefits. It will be really nice for you to take a step back from the teaching side of things and just enjoy sessions. 

I can't remember if I told you this or not but I have been saying that I am going to do my yoga teacher training for the past year now but haven't gotten around to it. I will definitely do it in the next few years, first I have to do another post-graduate degree for some work related skills and work on getting a professional accreditation...


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks More Babies I know the time is flying by now baby shower work and home next week so looking forward to that*
How are you?

Does anyone have a good link for real nappies. I have got pampers as I will use when out and at night but would like to give real nappies a try in the daytime. Someone did post something a few months ago!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Lotus, glad you're well and that life is now settling down for the new arrival :) It's nice to hear of a few people on here doing yoga. I'm really enjoying it and actually taking my LO to his 1st kids yoga this evening, that should be fun :)

I used cloth with my 1st and will do again, I bought mine locally, their website is www.babykind.co.uk.... it has a bit of info about nappies but I think if you google twinkle twinkle and the real nappy lady, they have some good advice :)..... we don't have a tumble drier and live in a fairly wet country so I went for pocket nappies (Bum Genius mainly), and all in 2s (Itti bittis) as they're quick drying :)


----------



## more babies

I'm doing pretty good. Sleep hasn't been my friend this past week or so. I've been waking up to go the bathroom more often then usual and really hoping its not like this for the remainder of the pregnancy. Yoga sounds interesting. I've never done it before but reading all the things you ladies say about it, it sounds great and I get lots of back pain all the time so I may have to look into that! When exactly are you due Lotus? I'll be 37 weeks on July 19th so once I hit that I'll be more active and not worry about my cervix issues since I'll be full term and I'm fine with baby coming any time after that.

Mrs. Eddie that's great to hear you're working towards teaching!


----------



## more babies

Oh and I'm also hoping to stay off bed rest until mid June. May be wishing thinking on my part but you never know. All the kids sports and dance go until then and I'd really like to be able to attend them all. Although I will say sitting on the bleachers for 2 hours for softball games is tough already.


----------



## kraftykoala

Lotus Womb said:


> Does anyone have a good link for real nappies. I have got pampers as I will use when out and at night but would like to give real nappies a try in the daytime. Someone did post something a few months ago!

There are a few websites (I think the nappy lady is one of them) that will let you trial nappies.

This website might be useful if you're in London :)

https://www.realnappiesforlondon.org.uk


----------



## more babies

Ahh its amazing what a little sleep will do for a person! I didn't sleep great but got some sleep last night and that combined with the beautiful day we are having here really lifts your mood.

On an non pregnancy related note.. I've been looking into summer programs at zoo's in my state for DD2 and think I found a great one. I wouldn't sign her up until next year since the one for her age group now doesn't sound all that interesting and is only a half day. Next year would be a week long full day program and it sounds like the kids get to do a lot more. The only downfall is the drive is almost an hour but animals, specifically wild and exotic, are something she is so passionate about and I don't want her to lose that so the drive for a week would be worth it. There is a closer smaller zoo with programs but this other one is quite large and is also the only one in the area with tigers, which she has been in love with since she could speak. I know its a year away but I'm very excited to have found this for her!


----------



## Noo

Scan went well today. We are yet again :blue:


----------



## more babies

Congrats on the baby boy Noo!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies that program for your DD sounds awesome! We have a ton of really awesome summer programs for kids of all ages here, though that would definitely be a LONG commute for you :haha:

Noo, huge congrats on being team :blue: Is your son super excited?


----------



## Noo

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Noo, huge congrats on being team :blue: Is your son super excited?

No, he's devastated and cried. He wanted a sister :( :nope:


----------



## more babies

I was telling DD2 about the programs and she got so excited so I will definitely be finding a way to make it work next summer. I figure we could always find somewhere to go camping around there for the week and that'd cut out the drive and give us a little mini vacation.

Noo my girls were hoping and praying we weren't having another girl. They both said they wouldn't be happy at all had our he been a she. I was surprised at how much they cared one way or the other.


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> Noo my girls were hoping and praying we weren't having another girl. They both said they wouldn't be happy at all had our he been a she. I was surprised at how much they cared one way or the other.

He seems to be coming around a little bit now. Keeps rubbing my tummy saying "Hello Brother Squidge!" :haha:


----------



## more babies

Noo said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> Noo my girls were hoping and praying we weren't having another girl. They both said they wouldn't be happy at all had our he been a she. I was surprised at how much they cared one way or the other.
> 
> He seems to be coming around a little bit now. Keeps rubbing my tummy saying "Hello Brother Squidge!" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: too cute!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congratulations on your boy Noo, I'm sure your son will love him to bits x


----------



## annio84

Wow lots happening in the last couple of days. Noo, hope you're ok and glad the scan went well. Mrs E glad the antenatal class went well.

I've had a bit of a crap week this week - work has been stressing me out a bit. However I have the weekend off which is nice and i refuse to bring work home. I'm currently just sat here watching my belly go side to side!! Baby is stretched out under my ribs too!

Still very itchy and covered in a rash now. From googling it looks like PUPPP. It's spread in just the right way too.

In other news my sister has been having contractions for more than 60 hours now. She's been checked once and sent home and told not to go in until she's having 4 contractions in 10 minutes. That was on friday though and she's currently every 8 minutes and starting to struggle. Hopefully I'll be an aunty soon though!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hey Annio, rubbish about the rash. What has your midwife said about it? Hopefully you can get it sorted. Great news about your sister, I'm sure it won't be too long now :)

Well, I am officially in maternity trousers! I can get away with normal ones until I sit down but was so fed up of undoing my button then forgetting to do it back up again. So I just thought sod it! :)


----------



## Buttercup2

Tom's congrats on being in maternity clothes! I've just been walking around with my pants unbuttoned all the time :D I've found a wide belt or a long top covers it up fine. I did have someone ask me if i was expecting (already!!). Granted it was someone I see about once a month, so she saw me looking regular one month ago, and saw me again now looking belly-heavy (I used to be skinny). But still--exciting!

Noo, congrats on the baby boy!! 

Annio, sorry to hear about the rash :( But yay about the active baby! Does your mw have any suggestions for the itching? Good luck to your sister! How long will they make her wait until they give her something to speed things up? 

Also, I've been wanting to ask this. Last weekend I felt the baby move for the first time, and then again once earlier this week. Since then, I haven't felt anything. I checked on the baby briefly with the ultrasound at work, and it's still in there moving around a little, but not nearly as much as it was at the 12wk scan. Do you ladies think the decreased movement is something to be worried about?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just wanted to pop in quickly and wish you all a Happy Mother's Day! Hope you all had a great one! :flower:


----------



## annio84

Buttercup, when I first started feeling bump move it was sporadic at first. I'd feel something then nothing for a few days or a week or so. I think it's normal, but as always speak to your midwife, they're always on the other end of a phone.

As for me, last time I spoke to MW about itching (I didn't have a rash then) I asked about antihistamines and she basically told me no, not under any circumstances and I'll just have to manage. I then saw a different MW a couple of days later who said take it if I need it. I then spoke to a pharmacist at work. She said yes I can take piriton but it's not licensed in pregnancy so I can't buy it! Have to get a doctor to px it for me. Have an appointment today, although it's partly because the rash looks different now and I'm a little paranoid that it may not be what I thought but maybe something infectious.


----------



## more babies

Annio good luck at your appointment today! Hopefully they can tell you what exactly your rash is. Mine was miserable when I had it so I feel your pain :hugs:

Buttercup its great to hear from you and glad things are going well with your pregnancy. How far along are you now? Like annio said in the beginning the movements were more sporatic and now is an every day and most days all day thing for me.

Toms how exciting about being in maternity jeans!

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! Happy belated Mother's Day to all and hope everyone had a good weekend.

AFM little mans foot has made its way under my rib and its really not the best feeling. I spent my day yesterday trying to move it :haha: Also, found a deer tick on DD2 but am really hoping we caught it soon enough :shrug: A girl in her 1st grade class was just diagnosed with Lyme disease from a deer tick so its making me a little paranoid. :dohh:


----------



## Buttercup2

Thanks for the info, everyone. I'm 17 weeks, so is still early to be feeling things since this is my first. I have an appointment for a checkup on thurs, so I'll ask about it then, too. I ate a donut this morning and now i think i feel a little something. I guess i just have to give the bean sugar and he/she will move around ;)

More babies, that's scary about lymes disease. I read a study a while back that nearly 100% of ticks in MA and CT carry the lymes organism (this was back when i lived in MA)! But it does take 24-48 hours for the tick to transmit the organism, and even then not everyone actually gets sick with it. I bet you found the tick quickly enough. Ticks are the worst :(


----------



## more babies

Yeah its definitely scary and our backyard sits against the woods. The tick had bit her and was definitely stuck in there but was still flat so am hoping we will have nothing to worry about. I too read the 24-48 hour thing so that made me feel a little better.

Oh and I think I started feeling good consistent movement around 18-20 weeks and then of course it only gets stronger from then on.


----------



## more babies

Buttercup will you be finding out the gender when you have your scan?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo, glad that your DS is coming around to the idea of having a little brother!

Tom's, yay for maternity clothes, they really are the comfiest! :thumbup:

Buttercup, I did not feel movement consistently until after 18-19 weeks so no worries. It is pretty common to be sporadic at first. 

Annio, hope you get some answers re your rash at your appointment today, that must be so awful (and uncomfortable).

Morebabies, that is so scary re the tick, I'm sure all is fine. My SIL's sister actually has Lyme Disease, (it took forever for them to diagnose it), and she is the only person I know who has ever contracted it.


----------



## annio84

Hi Ladies, the verdict is it's urticaria, unknown cause. She's given me cetirizine and told me only to take it if I HAVE to and suuggested I check with the midwife if it's ok. So then I read the patient information leaflet which says pregnant women shouldn't take it and now I'm to scared to take it. She also gave me some aqueous cream with calamine but pharmacy don't have it til tomorrow.

MoreBabies, that sucks about the tick. Hopefully you caught it soon enough though and if she shows even the slightest sign (which i'm sure she won't) you'll be very alert to it.

Buttercup - you'll be feeling regular movement before you know it. I know I found it really frustrating when I could feel baby sometimes but then nothing for ages. The best time is when you're lying down calmly, it was a while later when I started to notice baby when I was active too.

Hope everyone else is ok!

Oooh, ETA, my sister is as I type being started on a pitocin drip to hurry things along and she's going to get an epidural. Poor thing has been contracting for over 90 hours now, went in this morning to be checked as she's not slept for 4 nights and she was 4-5cm and found to be dehydrated and has UTI so started on IV fluids. Not getting on very well so they're trying to speed her up and giving her the epi so she can get some rest before she needs to push.


----------



## Noo

You can take Cetrizine when pregnant just use it sparingly as it may make you more drowsy than usual. Ideally take before bed.

Squidge now has a name! How exciting!


----------



## annio84

Thanks Noo. How are you feeling after the other day?


----------



## Noo

annio84 said:


> Thanks Noo. How are you feeling after the other day?

Still got a thumping headache, dizzy and nauseous :( Signed off work till a week on Friday though so hoping I'll start feeling better soon :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi everyone :waves:

:hugs: annio, I'm glad they've managed to diagnose your rash. I would check with your midwife about the treatment, although I know that a lot of drug have not for pregnancy warnings on to protect their own back x

More Babies, a friend of mine had lymes disease from a tick, a bulls eye type swelling was the 1st sign. Fx'd it's not though. I hate ticks, my dog gets them all the time (sheep ticks in UK), my OH is scared of them so it's always me who has to take them off! :dohh:

Buttercup, I too am nearly 17 weeks and have felt slight random movements which come and go every few days and up to a week sometimes! In fact, I felt more movement in week 12 than I have so far :dohh:.... I see midwife tomorrow so looking forward to hearing heartbeat and checking all is okay ) I'm hoping for more movement soon though but it may just be the way they're lying or where the placenta is x

Noo, rubbish about the headache and dizzyness, glad you got some time off work though. :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Well I spoke to MW and have now started the cetirizine, with her ok. Am about to go out to collect the aqueous with calamine. 

In other new I am finally an aunty!! My little niece, Eve, arrived around 1am by C section weighing 9lb9. So excited to meet her later! She's just the image of my dad and my sister - like you couldn't pick between photos of them except my dad's are black and white.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw big congrats Annio on becoming an Auntie, very exciting!


----------



## annio84

Thanks!! Very exciting!

In other news (and possibly TMI) my boobs have started working!


----------



## more babies

Congrats annio!!! That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Buttercup2

Congrats annio!! Also, great about the meds. I hope your feel better soon!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congrats Aunty Annio :) I bet your sis is shattered bless her! Good new on the meds and your boobs too :haha: I remember never leaking in my last pregnancy that I worried that I thought I wasn't going to produce any :dohh:

I went to see my midwife today, she said I'm measuring well and we listened to the heartbeat so everything's good! She's also prescribed me with a thrush pessary! This is the 2nd time this month I've had it grrrr! It costs £12 from the pharmacy so glad I asked her :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay Annio, leaky boobs :haha: :happydance:

Tom's, glad all went well with the appointment, always so nice to hear that HB :cloud9:


----------



## Buttercup2

Is it good to be leaking milk? I did a little when i was preg before (miscarried), and i am a little this time, too. I know in cows it's a bad thing  i guess people are different!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies

Thanks MoreBabies and Mrs Eddie I am glad you are enjoying Pregnacy Yoga as much as me and I am having to addapt poses in my partners class his one can be quite a workout but I love it still.

Toms Mommy and KrafyKoala thanks for the info on real nappies, very helpful.
So 4 more weeks till maternity leave and I am very excited trying to wind down but I am very busy at the moment too. 
Baby is very active and so weird how I see the belly ripple with the movements but comforting at the same time. Movements only go real significant from 20 weeks on even then only time to time. I think My fist flutter was 17 weeks.
I have a work Baby shower this friday and my home one on Saturday. It is really close now and I am very excited.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Glad you're well Lotus. Thanks for the info n the movement, I've been feeling flutters on and off since around 12 weeks but I felt more earlier on than I have recently :wacko:.... I'm 17 weeks today and I am starting to feel more now! I even felt it on the outside last night.... very slightly! I can't wait for my OH and son to feel it x

Have fun at your baby showers, do you know if you're getting and gifts or what they are?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Buttercup, I've never heard of breast milk leakage being linked to anything bad before. A couple of my friends have had it happen to them but normally later in pregnancy (third tri). If nothing else, I would think that it means that you will have a decent milk supply since your body is already producing it :thumbup:

Lotus, have a great time at your showers this week, how exciting, you really are getting close!!! :happydance:

For the past week, I can now actually see my belly move when Isla really kicks me hard. It is so strange to see but amazing at the same time. :cloud9:


----------



## Toms Mummy

That's so cool Mrs Eddie, I can't wait for feelings!..... Isla is a lovely name. We haven't even considered names yet as we will be finding out what we're having at the beginning of June. Will dicuss then! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's, I've always loved the name Isla and its been our first choice for a girl for a long time. I'm sure you and your DH will pick something lovely as well for your LO.


----------



## Noo

It's such a relief to have your name chosen :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Does anyone else have any names they don't mind sharing? x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love the name Jensen Noo!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aah, just seen that. It is nice :)


----------



## annio84

We have hector for a boys name and sophia for a girl.

Ladies, if any of you are that way inclined please pray for my sisters little girl. She was taken to neonatal unit last night and had NG passed and they think she may have an infection. I'm sure she'll be fine but a little more positive energy never hurt anyone.


----------



## more babies

Lotus have a great time at your shower! I also love watching my belly moving around. DH and I usually lay in bed at night watching him. 

I leaked quite a bit in my first pregnancy starting fairly early on and with the second and this one it only comes out a little when pressure is put on them.

Love the names everyone has chosen! I think I said this before but our boys name will be Landon (although DD2 has informed us that she hates the name :haha: ). Our girls names are Alyssa and Kadence and had this one been a girl I liked the name Hannah but it wasn't something DH and I talked about.

Annio your sisters baby is in my thoughts and prayers!! BTW I always loved Sophia for a girls name!


----------



## Toms Mummy

:hugs: Annio, she's in the best place x

I love the name Hector, it's so old fashioned!

Alyssa is lovely too!

I have no idea how to broach the subject with OH. We had no girls name last time and our son is named after my OH's grandad. I really like Seb for a boy and Maggie for a girl but not sure OH will go for them.... Or I dunno, he might! :wacko:


----------



## Noo

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Love the name Jensen Noo!

Thank you :) It isn't common knowledge on FB etc but a few family and friends know our choice and seem to like it. Surprising really as I expected a few negative comments about racing drivers etc! Some people can be so rude with naming babies!


----------



## more babies

I've been hesitant to tell "real" people our name choice as well as I can't stand the faces people make if they don't like the name. I wanted to wait until we had him to tell people but DH has been telling people out of excitement so I can't be bothered by it. I don't think anyone we know would make a negative comment to our face but like I said some don't hold back on the faces they make when you first tell them.


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> I've been hesitant to tell "real" people our name choice as well as I can't stand the faces people make if they don't like the name. I wanted to wait until we had him to tell people but DH has been telling people out of excitement so I can't be bothered by it. I don't think anyone we know would make a negative comment to our face but like I said I some don't hold back on the faces they make when you first tell them.

We registered Coby's birth and got his birth certificate whilst still in the hospital - My auntie STILL pulled a face and replied with "OH so you've ACTUALLY gone through with that name, can you change your mind?!" Erm, how RUDE!


----------



## more babies

Wow that's terrible! We got a lot of interesting comments from strangers on Kadence's name. People either loved it or hated it. They'd be like "ohhh that's different" but it was more the tone and way that they said it was very clear they didn't like it. It's a little more heard of now especially Kaden/Caden for a boy has become pretty common so its been a while since anyone has commented negatively on it.


----------



## more babies

My mother is a big face maker so I haven't told her the name yet. I honestly don't think she knows she does it but it bothers me.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beautiful names too Annio and Tom's :thumbup: Annio, I will keep your little niece in my thoughts and prayers.

Morebabies, I love the name Kadence, very pretty. 

I don't understand why some people feel that it's necessary to comment on baby names but to be honest as long as my DH and I like it I could really care less what they think. As long as I am not naming my child something completely ridiculous, I don't think people need to comment at all. One of the names we also like for a girl is Harper and if I have another little girl that will be her name. When we discussed it with people we got some negative comments and my DH wondered if we should just drop it. We talked about it and realized that it is our child and our choice, people can feel free to comment if they want but really not our concern. And really it is in poor taste to make those types of comments :growlmad:. Plenty of friends have chosen names for their kids that I do not particularly love but I certainly have never said anything about it.


----------



## Noo

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Beautiful names too Annio and Tom's :thumbup: Annio, I will keep your little niece in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Morebabies, I love the name Kadence, very pretty.
> 
> I don't understand why some people feel that it's necessary to comment on baby names but to be honest as long as my DH and I like it I could really care less what they think. As long as I am not naming my child something completely ridiculous, I don't think people need to comment at all. One of the names we also like for a girl is Harper and if I have another little girl that will be her name. When we discussed it with people we got some negative comments and my DH wondered if we should just drop it. We talked about it and realized that it is our child and our choice, people can feel free to comment if they want but really not our concern. And really it is in poor taste to make those types of comments :growlmad:. Plenty of friends have chosen names for their kids that I do not particularly love but I certainly have never said anything about it.

Harper is one of my fave girls names :) Along with Willow, Autumn and Piper. Unfortunately we're having a boy and my DH isn't really into "airy fairy" names but I LOVE dreamy names hehehe


----------



## more babies

Thanks! I suppose I should be more confident like DH is in telling people names. I would never let someone else's opinion change mine I just don't like the judgement on something so personal. Personality flaw on my part. :shrug:

I too love the name Harper. I've never heard Isla but do think its a beautiful name!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Completely unrelated to pregnancy but my son got in to our 1st choice primary school today :happydance: :happydance:

It's not our local school and it's very small so was worried that there would be no spaces but yey! :)


----------



## more babies

That's great Toms!! :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup2

Congrats, Toms! :D 

It's always amazing to me how people feel free to express their negative opinions about names. It's just_ so _rude! There's always a way to say something polite, at least, even if you can't think of anything nice to say. You might not like the name "Strawberry", but doesn't it have a lovely ring to it with the mother's last name? Oh, "Brick" is such a nice, strong name for a boy. Maybe I should start telling people that Miss Manners would be embarrassed for them ;)

Afm, the baby has decided he/she is a karate master today. I told one of the women at work that the baby was moving, and she asked me if I just loved it. I have to admit, right now I sort of don't! It feels SO WEIRD!  But I am sooo glad to know the baby is ok, it's very reassuring.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I don't think it's a flaw on your part Morebabies, I think we all are protective of our LOs already and it is hard not to take offence when someone is criticizing something related to them like their name. If anything it's a personality flaw of the person who chose to make a rude comment.

And thanks for all the nice comments re the name Harper too, I knew we made a good choice :thumbup:

Congrats Tom's, exciting news :happydance:

Buttercup, apparently lots of women find first movements odd. My midwife asked if I liked it or not as a lot of their clients have not. I must admit that I did not enjoy Isla kicking my ribs the other night...


----------



## Toms Mummy

Mrs Eddie, that has reminded me of when I was pregnant with Tom and his foot was loded in my ribs for days! It was horrible!.... I'm still trying to distinguish between baby kicks and wind :haha: I can't wait to feel him properly! :)


----------



## Noo

Baby movements sometimes make me feel sick. I didn't like the fluttery stage, it felt like my stomach was turning over prior to ring sick! Feels much nicer now its distinct kicking but still don't like it when he flips/rolls! Ugh! Alien attack! Lol


----------



## more babies

This little guy is constantly moving so I'm a little afraid for the coming weeks as some of these jabs are going to start really hurting. Neither my other two moved quite as much as this one does.

DH is leaving for a couple days next week to go racing. :sad1: I wish I were able to go with him and am really bummed to be missing it.


----------



## Toms Mummy

More babies, do you have anything planned while your OH is away to keep you occupied? My OH works away and is currently halfway through his usual 2week stint. I take the opportunity to watch crap he doesn't like on the telly and go do stuff like shopping without him moaning :haha:


----------



## more babies

Well between 2 kids with school/sports/dance, 2 big dogs and 2 cats I think I'm pretty much covered in the keeping busy department :dohh: :haha: But oddly enough when he goes away I get really lazy with doing stuff around the house. However, since I haven't been the one doing much anyways lately it'll just be as usual except he won't be here at night.


----------



## Toms Mummy

:haha: I too am soo lazy with housework when OH is away. It's mainly the clean washing ends up in a massive pile which I sort 2 weeks later when he's on his way home! Also, my meals go rubbish when he's not here as I don't feel like cooking a nice meal for me and a toddler who's likely not to eat it :dohh:


----------



## Noo

My 21 week bump :) Any more bump photos?
 



Attached Files:







21 Weeks.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 2


----------



## more babies

Looking good Noo! :thumbup: Mine hasn't changed too much from the last one I took so maybe in the coming weeks I'll take another.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Nice bump Noo :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Here's my 17 week bump. Sorry for the size, I don't know how to change it!

[URL=https://s265.photobucket.com/user/tcu44a/media/IMG_0274_zps0b5acd86.jpg.html][IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0274_zps0b5acd86.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## more babies

One of these days you'll just end up popping Toms! That's what happened to me :winkwink:


----------



## more babies

Have my ultrasound today at 10:00 and then a regular appointment with my OB at 1:00. Really hoping to get good news re my cervix since DH is leaving on Wednesday. I also feel like I've been doing a bit too much lately so hopefully that hasn't affected anything.

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!! :flower:


----------



## Noo

Good luck! I get so jealous of all these ladies who have lots of ultrasounds! If I wasn't having to have a growth scan at 38 weeks - I'd not be having any more now :( I slept all morning today! I woke up early with really bad hayfever so got up and took an antihistamine and thought I'd just go close my eyes until it started to work... Just got up 20 minutes ago at 12.40pm! Oops!


----------



## more babies

I was thinking about that the other day actually. As much as I'd rather not have to sorry about my cervix I can't say I mind getting to see him every two weeks and would hate to go months without checking on him at some point.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Morebabies, I am just waiting to pop now! Although I can feel a definate bump when I lie down, esp if I need a wee :haha:

Goodluck with your scan today! :) It is great that you see your baby lots! I've been considering getting a doppler just to keep checks but now I am starting to feel him more and more I don't think I'm going to bother now.

Well done on the lie in Noo, that's a good effort :) Hayfever is horrible! Apparently regularly eating local honey can help as it helps your body become immune to the flowers in your area as that is what the bees are using!.... Don't know how much truth is in it though and how long you have to eat the honey for before it starts working :dohh:


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Well done on the lie in Noo, that's a good effort :) Hayfever is horrible! Apparently regularly eating local honey can help as it helps your body become immune to the flowers in your area as that is what the bees are using!.... Don't know how much truth is in it though and how long you have to eat the honey for before it starts working :dohh:

It's true but I'm allergic to bees and honey :dohh:


----------



## more babies

Well my scan went well. My cervix only shortened a very small amount from last time so since I've hit the 28 week mark they no longer do regular cervix checks if it hasn't shortened significantly. I know that's good news but it makes me nervous. I find so much comfort in these checks and knowing for a fact my cervix is holding strong. She had me schedule one last scan in three weeks to do a full growth check and check my cervix one last time so there's some comfort in that. But after that I think I'll be a nervous wreck about it. Luckily by then all sports and dance and whatnot will be done with the kids and school gets out shortly there after so it'll be easier to do lots of laying around.


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> Well my scan went well. My cervix only shortened a very small amount from last time so since I've hit the 28 week mark they no longer do regular cervix checks if it hasn't shortened significantly. I know that's good news but it makes me nervous. I find so much comfort in these checks and knowing for a fact my cervix is holding strong. She had me schedule one last scan in three weeks to do a full growth check and check my cervix one last time so there's some comfort in that. But after that I think I'll be a nervous wreck about it. Luckily by then all sports and dance and whatnot will be done with the kids and school gets out shortly there after so it'll be easier to do lots of laying around.

Yay! That's good news! 

Has anyone been getting braxton hicks? I've been getting a really tight tummy on and off the last few days and like a dull ache. I thought it was because the tights I wore on Fri night were tight but I'm beginning to think it may actually be braxton hicks but everything I've read during my training etc implies I shouldn't be getting them until 24 weeks plus.... It isn't painful, just dull aching.


----------



## annio84

One thing I've learned as a nurse noo is that you can learn all about something and still meet many patients who are exceptions to what you've learned. I swear I've been getting them sporadically from about 18 weeks. I do notice them a lot more in the last couple of weeks though.


----------



## more babies

I've definitely been getting them since really early on. I find I get them most often when I'm dehydrated and drinking helps a lot. But I also get them when I over do it.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Noo said:


> Toms Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Well done on the lie in Noo, that's a good effort :) Hayfever is horrible! Apparently regularly eating local honey can help as it helps your body become immune to the flowers in your area as that is what the bees are using!.... Don't know how much truth is in it though and how long you have to eat the honey for before it starts working :dohh:
> 
> It's true but I'm allergic to bees and honey :dohh:Click to expand...

:dohh:.... Vaseline rubbed thinly inside the nostrils works too as it catches the pollen before it can irritate you x

Great news about your checks morebabies :thumbup:

I read recently that braxton hick start from as early as 8 weeks but it's very unusual to feel them until much later on, so I guess they've always been there but you're just getting to the point of feeling them x


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, i heard that too about the braxton hicks- that you can start feeling them once your uterus gets big enough. 

More babies, great news about the scan! Now you need to rent a couple seasons of your favorite tv show and put your feet up! :)

Is it normal for my butt to get bigger, even though i haven't put on much weight??


----------



## Toms Mummy

:haha: buttercup, I think it's normals for all those places that you hope never get bigger to definately get bigger in pregnancy!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> :haha: buttercup, I think it's normals for all those places that you hope never get bigger to definately get bigger in pregnancy!

Haha, so true. The only exception to this would be my _ awesome_ new boobs!! :haha: i wish i could keep these forever!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I know what you mean! I've actually got a cleavage! :haha:.... Wait until your milk comes in and you look like pammy!


----------



## more babies

Glad you ladies are loving you're new boobs.. I however am not a fan and wish they would stop getting bigger! :haha:

So I found out today at my appointment that in the last 5 weeks I've gained another 9 lbs. :dohh: :dohh: The doctor didn't say anything about it until I brought it up but said I look great so not to worry about it. Just seems like a lot to me especially since I have now past my full term weight gains with both my other two :shrug:


----------



## Toms Mummy

If it makes you feel better more babies, I'm only pleased about my boobs as they've gone from an A cup to a B cup!... I look less like a 14yr old now :haha:

I've also put 6lb so far, so I reckon by the time I'm at your stage I'll have prob put on more than you. 9lb sounds good x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aah, sorry just re-read!.... Still sounds reasonable. How much have you put on all together x


----------



## more babies

I'm up 19 lbs now. DD1 was 14 lbs total and DD2 was 18 lbs total. I know those aren't normal totals but I think that's making me feel worse about my current amount even though its in the "normal" range. I'm also sure the fact that I've spent most of my time laying around all these months haven't helped anything either.


----------



## Noo

I'm waiting for a weight explosion... I've gained 1lb so far and was pretty peed off about that as I'm overweight as it is! I can feel it on my thighs!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I wouldn't beat yourself up morebabies, as you say you've had to do a lot more resting this time round. Put it down to taking extra care of your baby :thumpup:


----------



## more babies

Waking up at 4am every day is getting REALLY old... :sleep:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great bump pics Noo and Tom's! I will have to post a pic eventually. My husband does take one every week so I am debating whether to post one of those or take one where my face is hidden...

I have to LOL about the comments re boobs and bums. My boobs have definitely grown and my DH has really been enjoying them. :haha:

Morebabies, I hear you re the early wakeups, on weekdays I am typically up at 5:00 a.m. I actually moved my work hours, since I am up I go and work out and then get ready and head to work. Makes more sense then just laying in bed for an extra hour...I have been lucky though since I am still sleeping through the night!

Also, try not to worry about your weight gain. 19 lbs isn't a lot and it might be that your baby is a bit larger than your other two (boys typically are right)?

I still don't think I've had BH yet. I've experienced a few mild cramps randomly so maybe that's what they are :shrug: I figured that they were just round ligament pain???

Had a great long weekend here. Lots of gardening, socializing and working clearing out the soon to be nursery. We also got our paint for the nursery too and organized things a bit. Can't wait to officially get started.

We also have our third prenatal class tonight. The topic is pain relief methods and inductions. The more I learn about labour and giving birth, the more I am leaning towards an unmedicated birth. I am not sure if I will be able to go through with it or not (so am not going to put any major expectations on myself or be disappointed if I decide to get an epidural) but I really want to be able to move around as much as possible while labouring and use the whirlpool tub if possible. The more I learn about labour, the more appealing this sounds to me...but obviously I have never gone through labour before so I could be overally optimisitic :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sounds like a productive weekend MrsEddie :thumbup:

I had a completely unmedicated birth last-time. Wasn't expecting it though! Gas n air made me dizzy and out of control so I didn't use it. I actually have a higher pain threshold than I thought! I'm usually a woos and faint at the slightest bit of pain but I think the adreniline kicks in and your body just gets on with it! x


----------



## Buttercup2

Mrs. Eddie, I feel the same way you do. I'd love to be able to go unmedicated for the same reasons--want to move around, maybe stand in the shower, etc. It's hard for me to imagine what labor going to be like, tho... I keep reminding myself there is a reason like 90% of women choose epidurals! :haha: Tom's, it's encouraging to hear that you did it. Can you describe what it was like? Does it feel like period cramps? How long did it last? Were you induced or did you go into labor naturally? (stop me if I'm being too nosy!)


----------



## Toms Mummy

No, not being nosy haha! My last one happened naturally about 3 hours after my waters broke. It just started off as period pains at 1st around the front then sort of radiated around the back and got more intense. There was lots of tightenings aswell during a contraction. But they'd only last 30seconds at the most and then subside for a minute. That's the main thing. If the pain was constant then it would be unbarable but because it comes in waves you sort of have time to get over it before the next one comes. When you get to push it's such a relief as you feels a bit like a release when the pain comes..... My labour was short though, only 7 hours in total from contractions starting. I think I could cope with the 1st stage for a lot longer as it's just like a really bad period pain but as it progressed I'm glad the stages went quickly. I couldn't imagine being in the 2nd stage for longer than an hour!

It all depends on how your labour progresses I suppose!.... I did sit in a bath for most of the 2nd stage which helped. Walking around also helped with the progress but I've heard that it's more painful.

I hope I haven't scared you x


----------



## Noo

Buttercup2 said:


> Mrs. Eddie, I feel the same way you do. I'd love to be able to go unmedicated for the same reasons--want to move around, maybe stand in the shower, etc. It's hard for me to imagine what labor going to be like, tho... I keep reminding myself there is a reason like 90% of women choose epidurals! :haha: Tom's, it's encouraging to hear that you did it. Can you describe what it was like? Does it feel like period cramps? How long did it last? Were you induced or did you go into labor naturally? (stop me if I'm being too nosy!)

In the UK only around 25% of women choose epidurals.... They're seen as the absolute last resort once all other avenues have failed. I think that says an awful lot about the difference in attitude towards labour and birth between the professionals in each country! I also had a completely unmedicated birth with DS. I used water, heatpacks and mobilisation for pain management. Just as I felt I needed something a little more I was ready to have him and the Entonox made me sick so I had 3 puffs of that and threw it back at the midwife!


----------



## more babies

With DD1 I made it 26 hours without an epidural then I gave in and got one and it was amazing after such a long period of time being in pain. I got stuck at 4 cms for almost that entire time. With DD2 I got the epidural after a couple hours not because I couldn't take the pain but I was just hoping for a short labor and thought maybe the epidural would help my body to relax and do its thing. However, the epidural did not work at all so I still felt everything, I still got stuck at 4 cms again and it took 18 hours. With this one I don't know what I'll decide to do. Just going to play it by ear I guess. I won't jump into it like I did with DD2 but I'm not going to rule out possibly getting an epidural. Mostly I'm just hoping for a much short labor time because at 28 and 18 hours its just flat out exhausting so the relief from a working epidural can be very welcoming.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks for sharing your birth experiences Ladies! 

Noo, I think you are totally right regarding different countries and practitioners attitudes regarding epidurals. The majority of people that I know have had them; its almost considered odd not to have one. However, I also know a couple of people who have done unmedicated births and while their labour might have been more difficult, their recovery was much faster and easier. 

Last night in my prenatal class we actually went over all the pain medications available during labour, their benefits and possible side effects and it was honestly frightening. An epidural can have really awful effects on a mother and is now being linked to babies having troubles with breastfeeding as it can affect the sucking reflex. Two of my friends just had babies, one unmedicated, one with an epidural. My friend who had an epidural had a much more difficult time breastfeeding her son, which is interesting (though I know lots of people who have had epidurals and breastfeed with absolutely no problems).

I guess I really want to be an active participant in my labour and let my body do what it knows how to do. I am also hesitant to put unnecessary medications in my body given my past medical history. My Mom and best friend both had epidurals with their first babies and then had their subsequent children without pain meds and they both said that they liked the fact that without meds they were more in control and found it easier to ride out the contractions as they knew they were only temporary and could breathe through them (much like you described Tom's). Our teacher did recommend nitrous oxcide (i.e. laughing gas), as a good tool to use if you need something during the transistion phase of labour...

Anyway, I am not going to commit to anything 100% as I have never been in labour before and don't know how I will handle it. My Mom had extremely long labours with all of us so I have a feeling that I am in for a long haul when D Day comes, I may be begging for an epidural by the end of the whole thing :haha:


----------



## Buttercup2

These stories are soo interesting! Thanks for sharing everyone! In the us, as far as I've heard, epidurals are used much more as first line pain control. My Dr didn't even mention any other options when i asked her about it. 

My mom is gone now, but i remember her telling me the same thing you ladies are saying about contractions coming and going and getting a break. My sister was induced and she said there was no break in between contractions. She got to 7cm and then got the epidural because it had been 14 hrs and she was exhausted. Here in the us, they are pretty quick to induce if you're more than 10 days late.


----------



## more babies

Sounds like a great class Mrs. Eddie! :thumbup:

I will add in I was given pitocin with both my labors so that did made the contractions much more painful. With DD1 they gave it once I had been stuck at 4 cms for a while and with DD2 there was a possible pre eclampcia scare so they started me on it as soon as I got there to try and move things along. I'm hoping to not be put on it this time and would really like to see how well my body works on its own.

My mother never dilated at all with any pregnancy and ended up having to have all sections so I am thankful that I am at least about to deliver vaginally.


----------



## more babies

Buttercup2 said:


> These stories are soo interesting! Thanks for sharing everyone! In the us, as far as I've heard, epidurals are used much more as first line pain control. My Dr didn't even mention any other options when i asked her about it.
> 
> My mom is gone now, but i remember her telling me the same thing you ladies are saying about contractions coming and going and getting a break. My sister was induced and she said there was no break in between contractions. She got to 7cm and then got the epidural because it had been 14 hrs and she was exhausted. Here in the us, they are pretty quick to induce if you're more than 10 days late.

Same here. I've never been offered or told about anything aside from an epidural when it comes to pain meds.

The pitocin can be a real bitch!


----------



## Noo

I think if I was being induced or augmented with syntocinon (Pitocin) I'd be more tempted with an epidural as those contractions are far more intense and unforgiving than a natural labour where your body has had time to build up its own endorphines and you've got used to the build up of the pain. But again - Syntocinon is an absolute last resort for failure to progress during labour (unless induced at 42 weeks) and seems much more freely used in the US than in the UK. It's scary stuff and the increased risks of instrumental delivery and caesarean section with it actually would tempt me to refuse permission for it's use unless there was something wrong with my baby.


----------



## more babies

I think being older and more informed in general this time around I will be more inclined to speak up about my own personal preferences.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, most doctors simply assume that you will want the epidural and don't inform you of alternative measures. Because I have a midwife and the classes I am taking are through their office (taught by a certified instructor, who is also a doula) they tend to lean more towards an unmedicated birth. The only thing the instructor recommended was the nitrous oxcide again because it has only a temporary effect and quickly leaves your system (and as I mentioned she recommended only using it in the tranistion phase of labour as you need to remain in bed while on it so you don't fall over or anything). Again, the other methods were introduced and discussed so we were all aware of the options but it was clear that she really believed that if possible unmedicated was best (she had a hospital/epidural birth with her first and a home birth with her second and enjoyed her home birth experience much more than her hospital stay). 

What we also talked about last night was avoiding induction if possible and trying natural methods first to bring on labour. She told us that the reason the number of C-sections has risen so drastically is because doctors now push for inductions so often. Usually labour has not yet started because baby isn't ready to come, (or may not be ready yet as due dates really are just an estimate), which means labour may not begin after less invasive induction methods are used, leading to the use of pitocin, which as some of you mentioned causes strong contractions with no breaks. This often results in a Mom getting an epidural, which means she can no longer be active during labour (bed ridden), which can sometimes lead to a c-section as the mother's labour may not progress. So basically its a vicious cycle. Our midwives will not induce (unless medically necessary), until 42 weeks and as that time draws closer they will start mentioning other methods to try and help jump start labour (i.e. stretch and sweep, evening primrose oil, nipple stimulation, etc). 

It is all very interesting really. Our midwives and teacher have also suggested labouring at home for as long as possible as you are most comfortable there, can move around freely and will be more relaxed. Often women's labour slows when they first get to the hospital so the further along that they when they arrive at the hospital the better and will reduce the risk of requiring any medical interventions. In addition, they also suggest going home within hours of delivering your baby (as long as all went well with the birth and the baby is healthy), as again you will be much more comfortable at home, sleep better, etc. Also, as my DH can't stay in the hospital with us overnight, (I only qualify for a semi-private room through insurance), I would prefer to go home if possible.


----------



## more babies

Wow that is quite the bit of information they give you! Definitely all makes sense though! :thumbup: I especially like the part about going home right away. I can't stand staying over night in hospitals and with both kept going at them until they left me leave which still wasn't until the next day. That was really the only thing I was outspoken about. If baby and mother are healthy I see no reason to be there and I definitely feel more comfortable in my own home!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I know Morebabies, its a ton of information and that was only in 1 of our 2 hours classes, (there are six in total). At first I was actually nervous to go home right away but the more I think about it, the more it makes sense. Definitely more comfortable being at home and since I will have my Mom and sister around too, we'll still have a lot of help :thumbup:


----------



## Noo

To be fair - You can use Entonox (Nitrous Oxide & Oxygen) throughout established labour. You won't be falling around all over the place. You get used to it very quickly. The worst possible time to introduce it is during transition (exactly when they gave it to me!) as you're already panicky and adding something that initially makes you feel dizzy and unstable is more than likely to increase anxiety and make you sick and not want it. Entonox is generally fantastic as it helps you to control your breathing, gives you something to focus on and provides relief which is fairly quickly dispelled from your body (normally around 20 seconds), obviously the downside of that is that if you're not using it effectively - It won't do anything for you! I plan to try using it a little earlier to see if I can get on with it a little better this time as I think I'll have more of an idea what is going on so hopefully be more relaxed.


----------



## Buttercup2

Mrs. Eddie they gave you a ton of info! Sounds like an awesome class. I think that's true about the "vicious cycle"--the more intervention you get, the more you need. I did read some stuff online about how going >2wks after your due date can increase complications

https://pennstatehershey.adam.com/content.aspx?productId=14&pid=14&gid=000145

but they're quick to say that, unless you are in the unlucky 2%, you probably aren't actually past your due date, your due date was most likely miscalculated. I calculated my due date from ovulation to be Oct 23 (I was keeping track of my cycle when we were ttc). My Dr decided my due date would be Oct 20 based on LMP. So if the time comes to induce, I'm going to insist on 3 extra days :haha:

My sister did tell me that the nice thing about staying in the hospital was that the nurses helped her with the baby a ton. My sister said they showed her how to swaddle, how to change diapers (and changed lots of them!), and the breastfeeding consultant was helpful too. I'm going to be a first time mom with no family in the area, so I was thinking there might be some benefit to sticking for a little while. I think if I had to stay in a non-private room, tho, I'd want to leave even in spite of the help. Plus, I know I'd worry constantly about the antibiotic-resistant strains of bacteria that are in every hospital. For people who are already moms, do you think your time in the hospital was helpful at all?


----------



## more babies

I guess for me staying in hospitals is just not my "thing". My friend however was offered to stay an extra night and she was happy to take it so was there almost 3 full days. I just prefer to be home with or without the help. :shrug: I think its all personal preference.


----------



## Buttercup2

more babies said:


> I guess for me staying in hospitals is just not my "thing". My friend however was offered to stay an extra night and she was happy to take it so was there almost 3 full days. I just prefer to be home with or without the help. :shrug: I think its all personal preference.

I've actually never had to do it! Are you telling me it's not like a medical spa?? :D


----------



## more babies

Buttercup2 said:


> more babies said:
> 
> 
> I guess for me staying in hospitals is just not my "thing". My friend however was offered to stay an extra night and she was happy to take it so was there almost 3 full days. I just prefer to be home with or without the help. :shrug: I think its all personal preference.
> 
> I've actually never had to do it! Are you telling me it's not like a medical spa?? :DClick to expand...

:haha: very close!


----------



## Noo

If I have a vaginal delivery - I want a 6 hour discharge! I want to bond with my baby and sleep in my own environment though I know the chance of getting a private room is VERY slim unless I pay for it. I think I may be tempted to if I needed to stay more than overnight.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, there's some really interesting stuff here :)

Noo, the same thing happened to me, they didn't give me the Entinox until in transition which just made me so so dizzy I threw it away!

My labour progressed quite quickly, one point I was 4cm, and hr later I was 9cm! The midwife even asked my OH if I was a bit of a woos as I looked like I wasn't coping well for the stage they thought I was at! :haha: So they offered me diamorphine but before they gave it they checked me and then said I was too late for it! :dohh: That's when they tried to give me entinox!

My LO was alos 4 weeks early so I had to go in to the hospital as soon as my waters broke. I then had to hang around until the contractions started 6hrs later!!!! I hated being in the hospital, and what made it worse was that Tom was born at 10:20pm so half hr after the birth they told my OH to go home! He was in such shock and really didn't want to go, I didn't want him to go either as the visiting hours the next day were 1pm! It's stupid!..... Tom went in to special care for 10 days in the middle of the 1st night so it meant OH could come in at 4am but it also meant that I and Tom were stuck in hosp for 10 frickin days! Atleast Tom was okay :)

This next time, as long as baby isn't early then I will hopefully be having it at home :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Interesting feedback too re the nitrous oxcide as well. Might have to re-evaluate when (and if) I use it during labour. 

Tom's, it totally sucks that you had to stay in the hospital for such a long time following your LO's birth. I really hope you are able to have your home birth this time :flower:

Buttercup, I totally get wanting to stay at the hospital too. I am only comfortable going home because I will have quite a bit of support with three helpers and my midwife will be doing an at-home visit the day after baby is born so I can raise any concerns with her. Obviously if I have a really difficult labour or there are any problems with baby I will be staying at the hospital...


----------



## more babies

I wasn't aware that they don't let your DH's stay at the hospital. I couldn't imagine them making DH leave because visiting hours are over. Are the rooms just not big enough? With DD1 I ended up in a shared room the next day and even though I ended up leaving they still have a chair that pulls out to a little bed on each side. They now have only private rooms which does make it a little better being there.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Mrs Eddie, I hope I get a home birth too :)

Morebabies, it might vary from country to country or even hospital to hospital but our local say that the mother needs rest and time to establish feeding with baby. Plus you are generally on a ward with 5 other new mums. So there's not really any room x

My friend had her 2nd baby today, she was just under 2 weeks late and refusing an induction (which I think I will be doing depending on timings/circumstances) but she went iin to labour today. It was a long one despite being her 2nd and she ended up in hosp having a c-section :(.... It makes me sad as her 1st boy was a week early and a lovely home birth, and then this happens the 2nd time round! It's made me a bit nervous in fact, I'm now worried that my 2nd won't be a typical textbook 2nd birth where they fly out haha!


----------



## more babies

Oh wow hearing that makes me thankful for our private rooms the entire time. You start out in a delivery room then at some point after baby is born you are moved to a different smaller private room in another wing. Assuming its still the same as with DD2.. your DH, SO or whoever you would choose to stay with you can come as go as they please (they get a hospital band as well) but the only thing is their meals aren't covered.


----------



## Noo

Nope, men definitely can't stay overnight in most hospitals in the UK. You have 3-5 other women in the ward and I'd not be comfortable only being separated by a curtain from someone else's partner when I'm trying to establish BF or needing to get out of bed to change pads or being examined etc. I know where I'm booked to deliver - Partners are welcome 9am-9pm (as are your other children) though "normal" visitors are 1-3 then 6-8. Birth partners can stay for the duration of labour and normally 1-2 hours afterwards but have to go home if you're then transferred to postnatal and it isn't within visiting times.


----------



## more babies

I can understand now them not being able to stay where you are in a ward with multiple other women. I was unaware things were set up like that since its obviously very different here where its all private rooms.

Makes me complaining about not wanting to stay in the hospital for an extended period of time sound pretty bad :dohh: :haha:


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, may need a little catch up on the thread but just thought I'd stop in and see how you're all doing. I'm on nights for 4 weeks so may not post much.

I had my 31 week midwife appointment this week and my fundal height has gone from the 50th centile to above the 90th. I hope I'm not growing a giant baby! Also baby's gone head down and I'm having a lot of pain down there. MW thinks it's ligament pain. I also think I have a uti. she's sent my sample off to be tested so I'll ring on tuesday and see if the results are back.

What's new with everyone else?


----------



## Buttercup2

Hi annio! What does it mean that the baby is head down (besides being ready to be born)? I guess you can be expecting some kicks in the ribs! :)

I noticed last night that I've started getting that brown line on my stomach. I don't think i even look all that pregnant yet, so I'm surprised to see it already! I'll be 19 weeks this weekend. When did you guys notice the line? Baby is moving all the time now, which is really fun. I wasnt sure i liked it at first because it felt so weird, but it's growing on me :)


----------



## Noo

I'm doing my last night shift tonight of hopefully this entire pregnancy! Work have decided that I'm far too much of a liability to be on nights anymore so hopefully I'll be able to carry on with my plan to work until 31/32 weeks in line with DS' summer holidays.


----------



## annio84

Buttercup, my mw said that head down means that i'm likely to feel more uncomfortable down below. And yes been getting kicks in the ribs, baby likes to stick a foot under my ribs and keep it there. As for the line I haven't got one so can't answer.

Noo, Yay for no more nights!


----------



## Noo

annio84 said:


> Noo, Yay for no more nights!

Yay! Last night completed! Though I did get home and promptly throw over myself with utter exhaustion! I don't think it'd be too bad if a 12 hour shift was a 12 hour shift but it's really 15 hours with my traveling! (I work 65 miles away!)


----------



## justmeinlove

Ooh it's so nice reading about how you are all going :) Come and join us on our fb baby group once you've had the babies! :)

And yes ditto re the men not being able to stay over - as the midwife explained to me, they can't guarantee the man won't be weird and just generally as a girl who has just had a baby and is wandering round in a nightie, bleeding, breastfeeding, etc you don't want to run into the other women's husbands/partners - even if you want your own there.
And even though I adore my husband and he is my everything, it was tolerable when he went home (not awesome but tolerable) as I was so tired!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Annio! Sounds like there's lots going on! My friend's fundal height was on the 90th percentile too and it turned out just to be lots of water. She had a healthy 9lb baby x

Yay about not having to work nights anymore Noo. That's such a long drive to/from work! Roll on 32 weeks :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wonderful news Noo re no more nights!

Annio, glad to hear that you're well and that baby seems to be moving to head down. As Tom's said, try not to worry to much re measurements now. I'm sure your baby will be an average weight. 

Justme, great to hear from you too! I hope you are enjoying motherhood. Would love to join the FB group after Isla is born. Maybe when we are closer to our due dates you can post a link here?

And yes Morebabies, it stinks that DH has to leave, though as others have said it kind of make sense given that you are sharing the room with others and some people might want privacy. If you have a private room at my hospital, your DH can stay the night but my insurance only covers semi-private (two to a room as opposed to four) and since I am hoping for short stay, we didn't see the need to pay additional money for the private room. If I end up needing to be in the hospital for a prolonged period of time, we will upgrade to a private if one is available.


----------



## justmeinlove

Heh, it's got better but I Hated the first two months and even now it's mostly on Tolerable, so I'm more the go to person for anyone who doesn't find it a bag of roses either ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Justme, I think there are lots of people who struggle with motherhood at first. I have a lot of friends who are newer Moms and everyone's experience has been different. I think through watching them and hearing about their struggles, I have really benefited as I realize that being a Mom is going to be one of the most difficult (and hopefully most rewarding) things I have ever done. 

I'm really glad to hear that things are going better for you and I think its awesome that you are able to share your experience, (which I'm sure many people relate to). :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Justme, I think it is completely normal to feel like you can't cope sometimes! I know I do!..... Spending so much time with just one person and being that person they completely rely on is hard! But it is very rewarding. As long as you're having happy fun days together too x


----------



## Noo

Justme - When I had DS I remember plainly standing at the top of the stairs threatening to throw him down them if DH didn't go out and buy me some formula after around 5 weeks of him being on the breast for 3 hours and then off for 45 minutes then back on for 3 hours!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Did your OH go Noo?


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Did your OH go Noo?

Yes... and took the baby with him!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Result :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies! Well, I'm VERY cautiously back over here! Ended up testing very early as was so symptomatic and we had a wedding yesterday so needed to know. Lines are getting a little darker each day and I'm feeling truly terrible. Last time round I had no symptoms until 18dpo. This time I fainted at 8dpo, thought I had a water infection from 9dpo, sore bbs also started at 9dpo. Then sickness and tiredness have hit last 2-3 days (I'm now 14dpo) - I feel like a complete zombie. Anyone else get insomnia really early on? It's killing me!
Seriously though any sign that I'm definitely pregnant is good for me, just desperately hoping I won't miscarry again.
How are you all doing? Hope everyone's had a good weekend :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey baby1! :happydance: Brilliant news!.... FX'd crossed for a sticky bean x


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Hi ladies! Well, I'm VERY cautiously back over here! Ended up testing very early as was so symptomatic and we had a wedding yesterday so needed to know. Lines are getting a little darker each day and I'm feeling truly terrible. Last time round I had no symptoms until 18dpo. This time I fainted at 8dpo, thought I had a water infection from 9dpo, sore bbs also started at 9dpo. Then sickness and tiredness have hit last 2-3 days (I'm now 14dpo) - I feel like a complete zombie. Anyone else get insomnia really early on? It's killing me!
> Seriously though any sign that I'm definitely pregnant is good for me, just desperately hoping I won't miscarry again.
> How are you all doing? Hope everyone's had a good weekend :flower:

I'm so excited for you! I always think of you as you'd have been around the same gestation as me :( I'm glad things are looking up! Are you taking pics of your tests?


----------



## Noo

Eeekkk I've been looking at my 23 week bump pic and no wonder we get backache! How AWFUL is a pregnant woman's posture and spine curvature?!
 



Attached Files:







23 weeks.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Toms Mummy

My OH felt baby for the 1st time the other night :) He was so chuffed!

We also have my scan on thurs and thought you guys would like to guess gender? :)


[URL=https://s281.photobucket.com/user/ljb_home/media/IMG_0046-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/ljb_home/IMG_0046-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Toms Mummy

I know what you mean Noo! My spine looks terrible! I'm trying so so hard not to do it!


----------



## baby1wanted

Toms Mummy said:


> Yey baby1! :happydance: Brilliant news!.... FX'd crossed for a sticky bean x

Thanks Toms! Me too!!!



Noo said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well, I'm VERY cautiously back over here! Ended up testing very early as was so symptomatic and we had a wedding yesterday so needed to know. Lines are getting a little darker each day and I'm feeling truly terrible. Last time round I had no symptoms until 18dpo. This time I fainted at 8dpo, thought I had a water infection from 9dpo, sore bbs also started at 9dpo. Then sickness and tiredness have hit last 2-3 days (I'm now 14dpo) - I feel like a complete zombie. Anyone else get insomnia really early on? It's killing me!
> Seriously though any sign that I'm definitely pregnant is good for me, just desperately hoping I won't miscarry again.
> How are you all doing? Hope everyone's had a good weekend :flower:
> 
> I'm so excited for you! I always think of you as you'd have been around the same gestation as me :( I'm glad things are looking up! Are you taking pics of your tests?Click to expand...

Yep - I would have been 24 weeks today, lovely to have something to take my mind off it now! Will post my tests in a min



Noo said:


> Eeekkk I've been looking at my 23 week bump pic and no wonder we get backache! How AWFUL is a pregnant woman's posture and spine curvature?!

Ha ha the physiotherapist in me is cringing at this picture! But bump is beautiful!



Toms Mummy said:


> My OH felt baby for the 1st time the other night :) He was so chuffed!
> 
> We also have my scan on thurs and thought you guys would like to guess gender? :)
> 
> 
> [URL=https://s281.photobucket.com/user/ljb_home/media/IMG_0046-1.jpg.html][IMG]https://i281.photobucket.com/albums/kk227/ljb_home/IMG_0046-1.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Oooh I'm going to say girl.... do you have a preference?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Baby1 :) It'd be nice to have a girl as it's different but I love having a boy so another would be great :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Toms Mummy said:


> Thanks Baby1 :) It'd be nice to have a girl as it's different but I love having a boy so another would be great :)

Ah that's good - you can't be disappointed then!

Tests coming up below - oldest on top, newest on bottom. They're a mixture of tests that I had in so different sensitivities. Some are FMU, some weren't done till the afternoon. I now have in a load of the green ones at the bottom so I'll be doing those daily so I can make a proper comparison


----------



## baby1wanted

Here they are
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Buttercup2

Congrats baby 1!! :D


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Here they are

Eee! They're looking fab :) So exciting :) 

How can you avoid the crap posture? I feel like I'm going to topple over if I stand straight (I'm a 5ft 2 barrel!) :lol:


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Here they are
> 
> Eee! They're looking fab :) So exciting :)
> 
> How can you avoid the crap posture? I feel like I'm going to topple over if I stand straight (I'm a 5ft 2 barrel!) :lol:Click to expand...

Thanks!

Not easy as your centre of gravity is completely altered. My advice would be to try and keep your bottom tucked in (as if your trying to tuck the tail of your spine into your legs) - that keeps your pelvis in a better alignment. Then every time you bend or lift pull your tummy button in towards your spine and contract your pelvic floor - that'll help core stability. Don't think I need to tell a midwife but do your pelvic floor exs daily! :haha:


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Here they are
> 
> Eee! They're looking fab :) So exciting :)
> 
> How can you avoid the crap posture? I feel like I'm going to topple over if I stand straight (I'm a 5ft 2 barrel!) :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Not easy as your centre of gravity is completely altered. My advice would be to try and keep your bottom tucked in (as if your trying to tuck the tail of your spine into your legs) - that keeps your pelvis in a better alignment. Then every time you bend or lift pull your tummy button in towards your spine and contract your pelvic floor - that'll help core stability. Don't think I need to tell a midwife but do your pelvic floor exs daily! :haha:Click to expand...

Pelvic floors are a bit of an issue at the minute - I dislocated my coccyx when I passed out at work so it REALLY hurts :wacko:


----------



## annio84

Congrats Baby1 - so pleased to see you over here again. Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!

Noo, I know what you mean about posture. I know that i'm leaning back but I just can't help it!!

Toms - I vote girl. That was my gut feeling looking at the scan. Let us know!!

AFM, i'm not worried about the fundal height measurement and I don't think MW is either it was just a steep jump from 50th to above 90th. Also, it occurred to me this morning that it's now June meaning I'm due next month!!!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

That's a lot of tests baby1 :) They all look fab!


----------



## baby1wanted

Toms Mummy said:


> That's a lot of tests baby1 :) They all look fab!

Ha ha I know - was in complete disbelief! Didn't help that DH said he didn't see a line on the first 2 - he admitted yesterday that he did but hadn't wanted me to get my hopes up too early!


----------



## more babies

Congrats again baby1!!!!!!!!! So exited to have you back over here again!! I was reading your posts in the other thread about feeling sick if you don't constantly eat something. That's exactly how I was with this pregnancy throughout most of the first trimester. I would have a box of little mini bars to eat one before I even got out of bed and then had to constantly make sure I always had a little something in my stomach at all times which was difficult because even the thought of most food made me want to lose it! :sick: I did find that apples worked good and actually helped me to feel less sick.

Noo great bump picture! I was planning to take one Friday when I turned 30 weeks but have just been so busy lately I never did. I hear you re the back pain though! Mine hurts the worst when trying to sit up in a regular chair. We went out to dinner last night and I barely made it through because I was having so much back pain.

Annio so exciting that you're getting so close!! 

As of this past Friday I had 10 weeks until due date (which I would be shocked if I ever made it to august) and 7 weeks until I'm technically full term which is when I plan to do less laying around. Feels like it wasn't that long ago that I was counting down the weeks to get to 12 weeks and out of the first trimester! The middle really has flown by!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats Baby1, I am SO happy for you. It is wonderful to have you back :flower:

Noo, beautiful picture. I hear you re the posture. My biggest problem is making sure I am not hunching my shoulders up right now, (stupid ever expanding boobs :haha:)

Tom's, I am getting a :pink: for you for some reason. Are you finding out gender or staying team yellow?

Morebabies, amazing isn't it? I too feel like pregnancy is flying by. There were so many milestones that I had set for myself initially (short term goals to get to so I didn't go crazy during the 40 weeks) and I have already passed the majority. Now that I am in the final trimester I am having some mixed feelings. Part of me is excited to finally meet my LO, see her face, hold her and (selfishly) start working out and getting back in shape. The other part of me really wants to hold on to pregnancy as I have loved the experience so much and really enjoy this special bond with Isla. I just have a feeling that these next few months will fly by too...


----------



## more babies

Yeah I've been having a hard time now that's the weather is so nice. Its been hard not being able to do much or having to go in the house because I'm too hot while DH and the kids are outside playing and having fun. When I had all the issues with DD2 and was on bed rest it was winter and DD1 was only 3 and in daycare every day so I didn't feel as left out I guess. I really didn't want to wish this pregnancy away but at this point I want to be able to do things again without having to worry about my little man coming early if I over do it. I'm anxious to have him out already! I definitely feel as if I've been doing way too much lately so hopefully all goes well with my ultrasound next week. :dohh: I will, however, be sure to enjoy him every second once he gets here because they unfortunately grow up way too fast!! I still find it hard to believe some days that we will actually have a little boy in about two months.. never ever thought it would happen!


----------



## Noo

Ahh it's really dragging for me though I think it's more because I really struggle at work and can't wait to be finished!


----------



## more babies

Sorry Toms :dohh: meant to say awesome scan picture!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I am the crazy person who is actually going to miss work I think :haha:. I am actually planning on work until August 16. I have an office job, however, so it is not physically demanding. I can't imagine how tired you must be by the end of a shift Noo. 

What I am not looking forward to/hoping to avoid is the extreme tiredness that many women get in third tri. My midwife told me that a lot of women hit a wall at about about 34-35 weeks and start finding that their energy is zapped. As I have been feeling good, I really hope to avoid that as well. 

Morebabies, I totally understand your frustrations around physical limitations (and I don't have to be as cautious as you). I have noticed for the past week, especially as we went through a heat wave for a few days, that doing basic things such as chores, gardening, being out for extended periods of time was becoming more difficult and taxing. I have to take breaks, which bugs me as I like to be on the move but I know that its really important to listen to my body right now. Thankfully exercise is still working for me, (if anything I feel worse when I don't do it), but I do find that throughout my day to day life there are times when I have to take it easy.


----------



## Toms Mummy

I can't believe that some of you are nearing the end! My pregnancy seems to be going too quickly! It's my last ever pregnancy and I love being pregnant. I want to savour it :)

I'm hoping I'll be a bit more sedate this time round, I am an outdoor instructor and was sitting in a tree the day before I had LO last time :haha: Goodness nows what I'll be doing this yr! I was planning a month off last time before LO came but he came a day earlier so I didn't even get a day off :dohh:


----------



## more babies

These past 2 weeks or so I've felt a lot more tired then normal. I've have some good days in between but for the most part have been exhausted. We also had a heat wave so I don't think that has helped either.


----------



## more babies

So I had my regular doctors appointment today and found out my iron levels are dropping despite already being on an iron supplement so I now have to take two a day instead of just one as long as it doesn't make me too constipated. Also, could explain why I've been feeling more tired then usual lately. I had to take a supplement with both my other pregnancies but never had to take more then one per day.

Also, here's a bump picture I took today at 30+4. I got a compliment on how well I look for being 7 months pregnant today right after finding out I've gained another 4 lbs in just 2 weeks :dohh: so that made me feel a little better. I will say though that this is about how big I looked at 38 weeks with my first almost 11 years ago.. which is really hard to believe.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130604_130218.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Looking good Morebabies, my bump is definitely bigger than yours and I'm only 29 weeks if that makes you feel any better :haha:

Tom's, I was :rofl: at the thought of you up in a tree the day before your LO was born.


----------



## Toms Mummy

How's everyone doing?

I am 20 weeks today, and we had our scan this morning! :) Everything is well with baby and we are having a girl :)

Very excited! Was a bit shocked at 1st though haha!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha ha I KNEW it Tomsmummy!! Yay a boy and a girl, how perfect :happydance:
What does your little boy think about having a sister?

Morebabies - FAB bump, you lokk wonderful!

AFM I am tired, nauseous, unsteady on my feet, emotional and loving every minute of it! Tests are getting darker (I've promised myself I'll stop when I run out, only 2 more to go...) and I have my first scan on 24th June - wish me lots of luck that we'll see a bean and a heartbeat 

:flower:


----------



## more babies

Thanks Mrs. Eddie! I feel like the picture makes me look smaller then I really am.. I feel a lot bigger anyways :haha: I'm excited to find out how big he's measuring at my ultrasound on Monday but also sad that it'll most likely be my last one.

Congrats Toms on having a baby girl! That's so exciting!

AFM nothing exciting here. Just trying to get through all the last of the kids activities. This weekend will be the most challenging with the dance rehearsal and recital so I'm glad I'll have the ultrasound Monday to know things are still looking ok. But after that it's just finishing up school and relaxing until this baby gets here. DD2 is at her field trip today at the zoo and I was really bummed not to be able to go with her.


----------



## more babies

Thanks baby1! Great to hear from you and that things are going well! The 24th is DD1's birthday so definitely a good day! :winkwink: :thumbup: Can't wait to hear how it goes for you! So exciting to be getting your first scan and next thing you know you'll be hitting 2nd tri!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tom's, congrats on the little girl, I was right with my pink vibe for you :thumbup:

Baby, I have everything crossed for you. The fact that you are feeling so out of sorts is probably a really good sign that all is progressing well. Early on in my pregnancy I decided to just enjoy everything and tried to put any worries out of mind. I figured that I would enjoy every moment of pregnancy. I hope you can do the same. It sounds like everything is going great! :hugs:

Morebabies, glad things will be winding down after school is done. Hopefully you'll get lots of down time before your little guy makes his appearance!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks girls :) My boy has taken it okay so far, although he still wants to call her lightening mcqueen!

More babies, it is a cute bump :) I love pregnancy bumps and will really miss being pregnant after this one :(

Baby1, hopefully the 1st tri will go quickly and you'll have a nice smooth 2nd tri! 26th isn't that long to wait :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Ha Ha morebabies - from what I hear of how bad it can get if I could just skip through first tri that would be amazing!
Am I right in thinking some of you guys here do yoga (that makes me think of Lotus womb as well - anyone hear from her recently?)
I have never done it but there's a pregnancy yoga group nearby. The instructor says she normally advised women to wait until 12 weeks but because I'm fit (go to the gym regularly) I could start straight away? I'm just a little cautious of doing anything wrong....
Was thinking of waiting for my scan then if all is ok starting at 8 weeks...
Anyone got any thoughts? :flower:


----------



## more babies

That's right Lotus hasn't posted in a while.. hope all is well with her!! I haven't ever tried yoga but others have and loved it.

I was definitely glad to be done with first tri! It was stressful because I was so worried and then adding on not feeling well the whole time it was nice to get past it!

Oh I also forgot to mention I play with my little mans feet on a daily basis now. My other two didn't move around quite this much and was more just shifting but this one is constantly sliding his feet all around and I can just follow them. Its really amazing! :cloud9: I think the movement was always the thing I missed most about being pregnant. Even immediately after having them I just felt so empty not having them inside anymore but the movements are truly amazing!


----------



## Noo

Hmm... My nausea and vomiting appears to have returned :( On the plus side - 24 weeks today! Yay! Happy V-Day Squidge!


----------



## more babies

Congrats Noo!!!


----------



## kiki13

Hi, can I join? Just found out about this refugee group! I'm in France and 6 weeks along today :)


----------



## Jaynie82

Welcome! I'm off to France tomorro for the weekend! My hubby is out there was a week with work so I thought it would be a good opportunity to get out there. Plus it's our 2nd wedding anniversary on tues and he's not back until wed x


----------



## kiki13

Jaynie82 said:


> Welcome! I'm off to France tomorro for the weekend! My hubby is out there was a week with work so I thought it would be a good opportunity to get out there. Plus it's our 2nd wedding anniversary on tues and he's not back until wed x

Where in France are you going? Happy anniversary and have fun!


----------



## baby1wanted

Yay Noo! 

More babies I can't wait to feel movement, must be the most amazing thing 

Kiki and Jaynie enjoy France!


----------



## Jaynie82

A little or maybe not so little place called evreux normandie but will spend tomorro and sun in Paris. Have a fantastic weekend everyone x


----------



## kiki13

Jaynie82 said:


> A little or maybe not so little place called evreux normandie but will spend tomorro and sun in Paris. Have a fantastic weekend everyone x

You too!


----------



## more babies

Welcome kiki and congrats!!

Jaynie nice to hear from you! I hope your pregnancy has been going well so far!


----------



## more babies

In all the times I've said how many weeks I have left and whatnot it just all of a sudden hit me that I could possibly have this baby by next month! I know if it were to be next month it'd probably be at the very end but still!! :wacko: 6 weeks from today until I'm full term!


----------



## Noo

Just spent the morning at Mothercare having pram demos :) The one I really want fits in my car if I take one wheel off the chassi! Exciting! Though I'm being a bit mean and looking for a good second hand of ex-display model


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Welcome Kiki!

Jaynie, have a great time at on your trip. JEALOUS as I love Paris!!!

Baby1, I do yoga at least once a week. It is perfectly safe even in first tri as you will be taking a class geared towards pregnant women. When you attend your first class, let your instructor know about any discomfort, etc you might be experiencing, they may have you skip or modify certain poses because of it. As you were physically fit before you should be fine to continue exercising. I still do my treadclimber, (though am a little slower than I was before :haha:) and do a pregnancy exercise video (cardio and weights) and pregnancy yoga. The only thing I have cut out is running as I stopped before I got my BFP and didn't want to reintroduce while pregnant so I go for daily walks at work instead! :thumbup: Exercise actually made me feel much better in first tri, hope it does the same for you!

Tom's, Lightening McQueen, that is too cute! :haha:

Noo, congrats on reaching V day :happydance:

Morebabies, that is awesome re your little guy's feet. Isla loves to move, she is constantly kicking and punching me now and for like the past month my stomach moves around when she gives me a really good hit. Last night there was also something sticking out of the right side of my stomach, not quite sure what it was. Ah the joys of pregnancy :haha: Like you though, I think I will miss feeling her move around most of all; it is so amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Noo

YAY! Managed to bad THIS for £350!


----------



## kraftykoala

Noo said:


> YAY! Managed to bad THIS for £350!

Wow! That's gorgeous, what a bargain!


----------



## Noo

It's more beautiful in the flesh :)
 



Attached Files:







Pram Car Seat.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









Pram Carrycot.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lovely Noo! I'm having such trouble with choosing a pram grrr!


----------



## baby1wanted

So today has not been a good day. Woke up at 5 as normal for my early morning trip to the loo and there was pink when I wiped (sorry if TMI). It carried on until about 11am - nothing on a pad just the on the paper when I went to the loo. Then it went brown, stopped completely for a little bit and now just a tiny bit of brown. It's not like my miscarriage where I just started bleeding quite heavily from the very start. But I am cramping a little (as I have been all the was through - I cramp daily because of the endo normally and it's no different to that).
Needless to say I'm petrified. Off to the EPAU in the morning - don't want a scan as it's too early to see much but would like to get bloods to see if levels are going up or down. Not sure I can handle this again.


----------



## Buttercup2

Oh no, Baby1, how scary and stressful :( I hope everything is fine and your numbers are perfect tomorrow. I bet they will be--lots of women (myself included) spot in early pregnancy and their babies are fine. I hope that will be true for you as well! Good luck, I will be thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Toms Mummy

:hugs: baby1, I hope today goes well. Will be thinking of you x


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies it's stayed as just brown spotting when I wipe... guess we just have to wait and see. I feel rough this morning, boobs aching and still nauseous so hoping that's a good sign :flower:


----------



## kiki13

All the best! I hope there's nothing wrong!


----------



## Toms Mummy

When's your appoinment baby1?


----------



## more babies

Baby1 this is how my pregnancy started out. I spotted for a good solid 2-3 weeks. It was so stressful and I constantly had that feeling like my period was starting. I ended up getting an ultrasound at 5 weeks and we did see the sac and then they scheduled a few follow up ultrasounds and blood work to make sure things were progressing. This never happened with any of my other pregnancies. I also got a few random times of spotting after that in the first trimester. I have still checked the toilet paper every time I go to the bathroom throughout this entire pregnancy. Anyways, I hope this is all it is for you too and that you're pregnancy goes smoothly from here on out!! :hug:


----------



## more babies

I have what will most likely be my last ultrasound today.. I'm excited and nervous at the same time! As long as things are looking ok or at least no major changes this will be it. Luckily its a full growth scan and everything so we will get to see him for a bit and find out about how big he is. About 3 1/2 hours to go...


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Love it Noo, gorgeous :thumbup:

Baby1, I really hope all is OK. Lots of people have some spotting early on in pregnancy and it sounds like you're still having symptoms so that is positive. You and your LO are in my thoughts. :hugs:

Morebabies, good luck today with your scan!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Sorry for late reply - DH has taken me out for the day to take my mind off things, we went to some gardens, a walk in the sun and tea and cake :thumbup:
So went to my GP and she was lovely and spoke to EPAU. They won't see my until Weds as that's when I am 6 weeks by lmp (but I think I'll be 5+3). Anyway they'll be doing a scan and bloods then. Not expecting to see much on the scan, think they'll do another one a week later, but definitely wanting my bloods done Weds and Fri. 
Mixed feelings at the moment, one minute very positive the next very negative. But continue to have nothing more than brown spotting on the paper. 
Thanks for all your support, couldn't do without this place! Morebabies - really helped hearing that you had same. Hope the scan went well?
Noo - sorry forgot in the midst of everything to say that I also love the pram!!
:flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

PS Though I would amuse you all with pics of my 5 week bloat 'bump'. I don't have a particularly flat stomach but it's nothing like this!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 56.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Toms Mummy

Nice bloat baby1 :haha: Sorry you didn't get the answers you needed today, roll on weds x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm sure everything will be fine on Wednesday Hun, try not to worry too much :hugs: And loving the bloat pics as well :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Good luck with the blood work baby1!! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed everything is rising. Definitely does sound like how this pregnancy started out for me which made those first 12 weeks go by so slowly! :dohh: Also loving the pics! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

So I had my scan today. They didn't check my cervix even though it said cervix check on there. The doctor said the cervix normally begins to shorten anyways so no need to check. However, it would have made me feel better to know it hadn't shortened too much especially with how busy I've been lately. But we got a nice long ultrasound with all the measurements and little man is estimated to weigh 4lbs 3oz and is in the 76th percentile. They did book me for another growth scan in 4 weeks though so I'm happy to get to see him again then. I'll be doing lots of relaxing from now till then though since I have no idea where my cervix is at at this point. The tech did comment on how low his head is though. We got some good shots that I'll post. Would have made for a good 3D scan today but it was just a regular one.

Hope everyone else is doing well!! :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Glad it went well morebabies, try not to worry about your cervix if your doc isn't worried.... easier said than done though I suppose! x


----------



## Buttercup2

I had my anatomy ultrasound today! It was so much fun to see the little one again :cloud9: I was so happy because everything looks normal. :happydance: My husband is out of town for another few weeks, so I had the tech write down the gender and we will open it together when he gets back. I can hardly stand it! 

Baby1, it's really sweet of your dh to take you out. Sometimes men can be so thoughtful (...aaand sometimes not ;) )

morebabies, I can't believe you're so close to the end! You have been super mom keeping that little guy in there :) I'm a bit envious of how many u/s you are getting --what a treat to see your sweet baby so often!
 



Attached Files:







baby1a.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buttercup2

Here's another pic.

Tom's, how's your bump looking? :)
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Toms Mummy

Brilliant scan pic Buttercup! I love the 2nd one :) We got her to write the gender down too and then we went to the park to open it. We only had to wait and hour and that was killing me! Goodness knows how you're feeling :) When is he back?

I am a bit behind on taking a bump pic this week, I'll do it in a bit :) It's much bigfer than last time!


----------



## Noo

Hehe Bought this for DH for fathers day... well sort of for him! Bit of a crappy bump shot but loving the t shirt :)
 



Attached Files:







Cop1.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 0









cop2.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## more babies

Buttercup great scan pictures!!! I also had the tech write down the gender because DD2 was sick so DH couldn't go. I only had to wait maybe 20 minutes and that was tough! I don't know that I could stand to wait as long as you're going to! I hear you re the amount of scans I've gotten. As much as I hated to worry about my cervix it was so great getting a scan every two weeks for most of the pregnancy. I still can't believe I managed to stay off actual bed rest!

Love the shirt Noo!!! Looking good!! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Here's a couple pictures from my scan.. we got tons of face shots. They look kind of creepy because its 2D but def would have made for some perfect 3D shots. We had gotten a really good 3D of DD2 that the tech just decided to do for us because it was a newer thing but that's not going to happen this time. But we just sat there watching him moving all around and opening his mouth and we could see his tongue and everything. He also still always has his hand in his mouth. Can't wait to see how much bigger he's gotten 4 weeks from now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130611_085429_648.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20130611_085359_700.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Amazing scan pics Morebabies and Buttercup! Glad that everything is well with both of your bubs! Buttercup you do have a will of steel waiting that long to find out the sex, there is no way I could do it. 

Also love the shirt Noo :thumbup:


----------



## annio84

Wow ladies you've all been chatty on here the last few days!

Baby 1 - hope all goes well for you tomorrow.

Buttercup - wow, how clear are those scan pics! When do you get to open the paper with the gender on?

More babies - look at your baby's little face!!

Toms - congrats on your little girl! I thought the previous scan pic looked girly!!

Noo - love the pram, it's beautiful! And a bargain!! Lovely bump pic too.

So jealous of you ladies who've been in france - I love france, especially Paris.

Anyone I've forgotten to comment on, sorry but I did have a lot to catch up on!!

AFM, I'm getting so close now. I'm 34 weeks on thurs so in three weeks and 3 days I'll be full term!! It's so exciting but also a bit scary.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Brilliant pics More Babies, the face one is quite creepy in 2D :haha: 

Annio, I can't believe you're nearing the end! How are you feeling? x


----------



## baby1wanted

Well ladies - this is nowhere near as impressive as any of your scans but it means the world to me!
Gestational sac is measuring ahead of dates and good size yolk sac. As expected no baby / heartbeat to be seen as yet. But they've been very reassuring that so far everything is looking as it should do. 
Back for another scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll see the heartbeat....
:flower:
 



Attached Files:







Scan 1 .jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## more babies

That's great baby1!!!!! That's right where I started off with my first scan and look where I am now! :thumbup:

Annio so exciting to be getting so close!! Are you getting anxious? Hope you've been feeling well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Baby1, I am so happy for you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, how lovely baby1 :)


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Well ladies - this is nowhere near as impressive as any of your scans but it means the world to me!
> Gestational sac is measuring ahead of dates and good size yolk sac. As expected no baby / heartbeat to be seen as yet. But they've been very reassuring that so far everything is looking as it should do.
> Back for another scan in 2 weeks where hopefully we'll see the heartbeat....
> :flower:

Yay!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies, am much calmer this evening than I have been in a few days!!


----------



## annio84

Good news baby 1! Glad you're feeling a bit better.

I'm feeling ok ladies. My hips are killing me but i think it's probaby about time I was stopping work as they're always worst after a shift. I'm not really anxious, except a little niggly feeling that I should be! I'm so laid back it's ridiculous but I have this nagging thought that it's maybe not hit me yet that I could have a baby so soon.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Toms Mummy

You sound very relaxed Annio, prob the best way to be! I remember finishing work at 36 weeks last time. It's trying to find a balance between having enough time off but not getting too bored, and then thinking about how much time you will have when baby is here if you take mat too early! x


----------



## Toms Mummy

So here's my 21 week bump! Getting bigger :)

[URL=https://s265.photobucket.com/user/tcu44a/media/IMG_0605_zps4ea92355.jpg.html][IMG]https://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii206/tcu44a/IMG_0605_zps4ea92355.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, your bump is adorable!! Are strangers asking if you're preg??


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Lovely bump Tom's! 

Annio, I would listen to what your body is telling you. If you are feeling tired and achy it might be best to be off a bit earlier. I plan on working until almost right up to my due date but don't have a job that's physically strenuous and I really enjoy it. Plus, I have a feeling this LO is going to be late and I am the type of person that will go mad being at home waiting for her arrival. I also want to make sure that I spend as much of my mat leave as possible with her. 

Yesterday was my 30 week midwife appointment and everything looked great. Am measuring right on schedule and baby is still head down, though now on the opposite side of my tummy. I figured she must have moved as she was quieter than normal for a couple of days and it seemed as though one of her feet was under my ribs. It seems now that she is moving her arms and legs a lot more now, I am definitely getting some good kicks. 

We also finished our prenatal classes this Tuesday, can't believe that they're done already! :wacko:


----------



## baby1wanted

Annio - you're a nurse right? Are you on the wards? It's a heavy job so it may well be that you need to think of finishing soon. I'm in physio and I know most of us tend to finish between 34-36 weeks. Toms right though - I think I'll push it until as far as possible to get as much time off once the baby's arrived - it's a bit of a dilemma!

Toms - you look amazing! That's a fab bump! If all goes well I'll be 21 weeks when we go to America on our hols, would be very happy if I looked like that when we went :thumbup:

Mrs Eddie glad everything's going well, you'll be full term before you know it!

I've still got some spotting coming and going - trying to relax about it. I'm trying to be the most realistic and say that if I am going to miscarry then I can't stop it - all I can do is look after myself really well in the hope that the pregnancy continues. I've stopped googling everything as for every good story you read there's a bad one and it actually isn't that helpful (she says after 5 days of doing nothing but that!). 

:flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks girls! No one asking me yet! I was in work last weekend and none of the kids realised I was pregnant. The only person who did was a visiting parent who was a midwife :dohh: But if you they know me then they can tell. I must be at that stage were people are too afraid to ask :haha:

Sounds like everything's going really smoothly Mrs Eddie! Glad baby is still head down! Is there much change of them changing position that far in now? Noo??

How ow have your antenatal classes been? Well worth it?

Baby1, I am soo jealous! I would love to go to US and Canada! Where abouts are you going? It'd be great to meet up with one of the ladies on here but the chances of being close to them are prob very slim :haha:


----------



## kiki13

Great bump toms mummy! I had my first doctor's appointment today and he did a transvaginal ultrasound to check how far along I am - I'm about 5 weeks 4 days along, instead of 7 weeks like I thought but we were still able to see the little bean and a tiny heartbeat! Awwww :) I'm so happy!


----------



## baby1wanted

Great news Kiki! :happydance:
Toms - I've done the whole ask-someone-if-they're-pregnant-and-they're-not thing once - am now so terrified of repeating the same mistake I won't mention it until they do - even if they're 39 weeks and about to pop! :haha:
We're off to Florida, Pensacola and New Orleans for a couple of weeks with BIL, SIL and their 2 little ones. I've been to the states once before when I was a teenager. My dad took voluntary redundancy a few years before he was due to retire and splashed the payout on a 6 week tour - New York, Boston, Chicago, Grand Canyon, some of the national parks. It was amazing, can't wait to go back and see some new places. 
Wouldn't a meet up be fab?! I vote for Canada as I'd love to go there - Mrs Eddie can we all come stay?!?! :haha:


----------



## kiki13

baby1wanted said:


> Great news Kiki! :happydance:
> Toms - I've done the whole ask-someone-if-they're-pregnant-and-they're-not thing once - am now so terrified of repeating the same mistake I won't mention it until they do - even if they're 39 weeks and about to pop! :haha:
> We're off to Florida, Pensacola and New Orleans for a couple of weeks with BIL, SIL and their 2 little ones. I've been to the states once before when I was a teenager. My dad took voluntary redundancy a few years before he was due to retire and splashed the payout on a 6 week tour - New York, Boston, Chicago, Grand Canyon, some of the national parks. It was amazing, can't wait to go back and see some new places.
> Wouldn't a meet up be fab?! I vote for Canada as I'd love to go there - Mrs Eddie can we all come stay?!?! :haha:

Thanks! And your trip sounds like fun! :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

All sounds great kiki :) When do you get to see bean again?

Baby1, I'm jealous :haha: My uncle lives in Canada and he said we could go over and borrow his RV to tour! Just gotta find the cash for flights 1st!


----------



## more babies

I vote for Canada too! :thumbup: I've never been there. Also, Mrs. Eddie works at a zoo so we could all take our little ones there! :winkwink: :haha:

I've been meaning to post all day but am just in a funk and haven't been having the best day so will try to post more later. The weather here is terrible so I don't think that's helping but have just been extra exhausted lately and feeling sort of run down. Also have been having some pelvic pain when moving in certain ways which is getting really old. DH is gone till hopefully just Saturday night so that's not helping either.

Hope all is well with everyone else! :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Sending you big hugs morebabies :hugs: x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing/ I know it has been a while but my last day of work tommorow and I start maternity leave yaa. Only two more weeks to go and I can hardly believe how fast it has all gone. Got most thing we need just need to get some more things over the weekend. It has been busy busy with work and getting the house ready.
Just hope I get time to relax.


----------



## kiki13

Toms Mummy said:


> All sounds great kiki :) When do you get to see bean again?
> 
> Baby1, I'm jealous :haha: My uncle lives in Canada and he said we could go over and borrow his RV to tour! Just gotta find the cash for flights 1st!

I have another scan on July 4th so I'm hoping he'll DL another scan then. If not, I'll just have to wait till 12 weeks!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Lotus! You sound well! Can't believe how close you are to the end!

I am currently looking at prams! Eek! It's so confusing! What did/are you guys getting? x


----------



## more babies

Lotus its so great to hear from you!! I didn't realize you had so little time left! It'll be nice to have that little bit of time off from work before the baby comes. Its been a while since anyone in this thread actually delivered their baby so looks like you're the start of our bunch to go.. how exciting!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Great news Kiki, it is always amazing seeing your LO for the first time :cloud9:

Yes, you are more than welcome here in Canada, would love to have you!!! And you bet we would tour around the Zoo, I'll even take you all on the Golf Cart tour. :thumbup: Seriously, if any of you are ever in the Toronto area let me know (would love to tour your DD2 around the Zoo Morebabies as I know she's a huge animal lover).

Baby, glad you're not worrying so much anymore. Enjoy every second of this pregnancy as it does really go by too fast. 

Morebabies sorry to hear that you are not feeling great, DH will be back soon, hopefully that helps. :hugs:

Nice to hear from you Lotus, glad all is well. As Morebabies said, its very exciting that you are going to be next to have your LO, it seems like just yeterday that you were announcing your BFP! 

I am getting kicked quite a bit this morning and some of them are quite painful. This little girl can really pack a punch when she wants to :haha:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie if/when we make it up there I would definitely take you up on that offer and I know DD2 would love it! :thumbup:

I'm feeling a bit better today. The sun has been poking out and I've gotten out of the house so I think that's helping. Still painful if I move the wrong way and I think little mans head is getting awfully low which made me a little nervous while walking around the store as there was a good deal of pressure. I really have to get back to taking it easy and not doing much especially as I'm nearing the end and would really like to keep him in for another 5 weeks at least.

Oh and the kicks here too! The ones that really get me are the ones under the ribs!

Also DH sent me chocolate covered strawberries today while he's away! So sweet! <3


----------



## more babies

Oh and I forgot to say you're bump is looking fab Toms!! 

And baby1 glad to hear you're being more relaxed about everything. I know its hard and I too was googling nonstop (still do :blush: ). Its so hard not to! DH always gets on me because I google everything! :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, you're on! If you're ever in my "neck of the woods" let me know :thumbup:

I know, what is it with rib kicking? I wasn't feeling Isla as much at the beginning of the week and was starting to freak out and then I started to get all of these intense rib pains on my left side. My midwife confirmed that she had moved over to that side and based on her position had likely been kicking under my ribs, hence the pain and reduced movement elsewhere :wacko:

Also, really sweet that your DH sent you something, how thoughtful!


----------



## more babies

I got a nice swift kick to the ribs this morning while eating breakfast. Unfortunately he always stays curled up on my right side so the kicks are always in the same spot. :dohh:


----------



## baby1wanted

Really sweet of your DH morebabies!

Offer extends to anyone in the UK - we live in a pretty picturesque part of Wales 

Morebabies - google can be very dangerous. I seriously wonder how we would cope without the internet nowadays....
A couple of years ago I came home from work to find DH face down in our garden, covered in blood with garden shears sticking out of his arm. Ran towards him panicking and screaming until I realised the blood looked a bit odd and it was, in fact, tomato juice.... he had faked it all as a practical joke on me! As you can imagine I was not impressed. His only excuse was that he'd finished work and come home early but the internet connection was broken so he had nothing else to do. Men!


----------



## more babies

baby1wanted said:


> Really sweet of your DH morebabies!
> 
> Offer extends to anyone in the UK - we live in a pretty picturesque part of Wales
> 
> Morebabies - google can be very dangerous. I seriously wonder how we would cope without the internet nowadays....
> A couple of years ago I came home from work to find DH face down in our garden, covered in blood with garden shears sticking out of his arm. Ran towards him panicking and screaming until I realised the blood looked a bit odd and it was, in fact, tomato juice.... he had faked it all as a practical joke on me! As you can imagine I was not impressed. His only excuse was that he'd finished work and come home early but the internet connection was broken so he had nothing else to do. Men!

:rofl: I don't know what I would do if DH pulled something like that... but funny after the fact! Yes google can be terrible but I can't help myself. Its worse with smartphones nowadays because you have 24/7 access to it! :dohh:


----------



## Noo

Eurgh! Absolutely SHATTERED. I did an early Wed, Late yesterday and Early today. Though I didn't get away yesterday till almost 10.30pm, then had a 65 mile commute home with road closures so got into bed for midnight and had to get up at 5am for an early shift meaning leaving at 6am! Yawn! Ladies - Please don't deliver your babies at shift handover! :lol:

My back, hips and pelvis are KILLING! I don't cope very well with working 3 days in a row. Off the weekend though and plan to sleep! 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Buttercup2

Ugh, Noo, sounds miserable! I will do my best to deliver mid-shift, middle of the day :)

baby1, your DH reminds me of my own. He loves a practical joke! I don't know what I would have done if my DH pulled that one on me tho. Faint, probably. You're a stronger woman than I ;)

Morebabies, your DH is adorable! What a sweet, romantic gesture!

As for all the kicking, my little one is kicking up a storm. I still don't know if I like how the kicking feels from the inside (although it's great to know s/he's still in there), but I LOVE putting my hand on my belly and feeling the movement from the outside! Somehow it just makes it feel more like a baby and less like... an alien? It's been so interesting to me as I go along that I'm slowly feeling the kicks higher and higher on my body tho. So cool!

It sure would be fun to visit everyone! My mom's side of the family is Welsh, so it'd be a good excuse to visit, baby1! Morebabies, I'm actually going to be in MA at the end of this month. Decaf coffee or ice cream (since we can't go for a drink)?? ;)


----------



## more babies

Noo that sounds horrible! Definitely make sure to rest up on your time off!

Buttercup where about in MA are you heading to? It was you that said you used to live here right? How far along are you? I always forget where you are in our little group lineup :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby, I love the UK and might have to take you up on that offer sometime if we ever make it back there :thumbup: And OMG, I would kill my DH if he did that to me. I am not good with blood so like Buttercup I probably would have passed out :haha:

Noo, sounds like work has been crazy lately, I hope that you had a chance to rest this weekend. 

Morebabies, someone has to send these babies a memo, kicking Mommy in the ribs=not cool :haha:

Today I am actually letting my work know when I will be officially taking my leave. I plan on working until August 16 and because I have a few vacation days left this year, my leave won't actually start until August 22. I can't believe I am submitting this stuff already and that I have less than two months left of work :wacko:


----------



## Buttercup2

Morebabies, I got my BFP about 2 days before Tom's got hers! So I'm 22 weeks right now.

Mrs. Eddie, that SO exciting that you're preparing for your leave from work! What will you do with your time before baby comes? Do you have a lot of nursery decorating to do? Speaking of, what is everyone doing for nursery decorations?


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie isn't it almost unbelievable how close we are getting! That's so exciting that you now have an actual leave date!

Buttercup ours will just be in our bedroom for a while so not much decorating going on here. We technically have an extra bedroom downstairs but neither of the girls want to move their room down there and honestly I feel kind of bad making one of them do so right now. And we have only lived in this house for two years this July. They both actually started off in our bedroom for about the first year due to space issues at different houses so this is kind of normal for us to start it off this way. But basically just going to see how things go.

I have my regular two week check up at the doctors office today.


----------



## Noo

Eeek I've written my letter giving my manager notice of my intention to take maternity leave! Exciting! Less than 6 weeks to go now until I'm finished and my "baby box" has appeared! :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, great that some of you are gettnig maternity leave all sorted :)

We have the same issue More Babies, we only have a 2 bed house. Tom was in our bed for the 1st 3 years! But we also made him his own room when he was about 18 months old. This LO will be with us for as long as she wants, and then we'll prob swap ours and Tom's room round so Tom is in the bigger room and his sister can share with him x


----------



## Buttercup2

I think sharing a room with a sibling is great! I shared with my sister for a while and we both liked it.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Buttercup. I too shared with my sister when we were growing up, mainly in our teens as that's when our brother was born. I'm a bit worried that as I'll have a boy and a girl that it's only really acceptable until a certain age!.... I think I have a few years until I need to worry about that though :)


----------



## Lotus Womb

Toms Mummy said:


> Hi Lotus! You sound well! Can't believe how close you are to the end!
> 
> I am currently looking at prams! Eek! It's so confusing! What did/are you guys getting? x

Glad your well and the pram/stroller shopping was not easy so much out there. My partner was determined to get. 3 wheeler for good handing. Fine by me we ended up with the zoom from Mama's and Papa's which is a travel system with front and rear facing attachments car seat, carry cot and normal seat that I can use till baby is 3 years. Def have a good shop around and find what's best for you.

More Babies and Mrs Eddie glad your doing well. Yes baby can come anytime now I feel I have been nesting for a few weeks now but I am still going getting our home perfect for babies arrival. Very exciting.
Some times I have a lot of Nrg and other times I am very sleepy.
Stopped teaching pregnancy yoga classes 3 weeks ago but had 1 private client last session is on Friday She comes to my home so it is all good. 
Catch up soon ladies.


----------



## more babies

I grew up in the middle of two brothers so being the only girl I got my own room and loved it. So I guess my experience makes me feel bad to have the kids share a room. My girls did until we moved to this house and have both expressed they never want to share a room again :haha:

Lotus so glad to hear things are going well for you! I can't believe how close you are to the end but its so exciting!!! Are you anxious with it now being an any day thing? In feel like I am so ready to have my baby here and not be pregnant anymore. I think if I were able to be more active especially having two very active kids I wouldn't want it to be over as much. I want to be outside playing with them but its hard and on the really hot days I can't last long out there at all. 4 weeks from today I will be full term though! :thumbup:

I've had a bad week of sleep. It was going well for a little bit but this week I've hardly slept at all. On the up side I will hopefully be getting my new car in just a couple hours! I don't want to get fully excited about it until all the papers are signed and the keys are in my hand! :winkwink:

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## more babies

Well we got our new car!! So excited!!! Its such a relief too with the baby on the way because now we don't have to squish 3 kids, one in an infant car seat and one in a booster seat (until December), in one row. We now have seating for 7 :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup2

Really quick update: i got to open the envelope today! It's a GIRL!!! :happydance: We are just delighted!

More babies, that's awesome about the new car, congrats!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, I love a new car! We upgraded from a fiesta to a berlingo not long ago as we can have 3 carseats in the back with no squash. Plus we have a large dog who can sit comfortably in the boot with a pram/bike :).... It's like christmas!

Congratulations buttercup! Now the fun naming decision begins! We have narrowed it down to 3 so far.... Anna, Kate & Ella. What do you guys think?


----------



## more babies

Buttercup that's so exciting!! Congrats!!! :happydance:

Toms I like Anna the best! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I have been MIA lately. DH's Grandmother passed away unexpectedly last week so we were travelling and at family functions. Then DH also had some drama regarding his job which has since been worked out (thankfully). Needless to say, it was a bit of a stressful week and I am glad that it is all over. 

Lotus, I can imagine how ready you must be; I can't believe that you're already 39 weeks! My good friend's wedding is taking place on August 17 and I really want to be able to attend but starting on August 18 I will be doing anything I can to initiate Isla's arrival. 

Buttercup, huge congrats on a little girl, how exciting! :happydance:

Morebabies, I know, its really crazy that we're so close! Submitting my leave really solidified things for me. We also have a crazy July and early August so time is going to fly. Congrats on the new car too, very exciting!

Tom's, I really like Ella and Anna. Ella is actually on my short list of favourite girl names. 

Oh and on the subject of sharing rooms, I too had to share my room when I was quite young with my sister. I hated it as I am a bit of a neat freak and she was always a slob. I was quite happy when she moved into her own room, though I know lots of people who also enjoyed sharing rooms with their sibblings, (my DH and his brother voluntarily roomed together for quite a long time). 

Other than the stressful week, things with me are good. Isla's kicks are really getting strong and starting to hurt a bit, especially yesterday. That was also the first time in a long time that I felt a bit run-down. I think that was mainly due to a very busy second half of the week and then the extreme heat wave that we are currently experiencing. We also did some more work on the nursery. It is really starting to come together nicely :thumbup: Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## more babies

Glad to hear things are going well for you Mrs. Eddie and that your DHs job got situated. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for some nice weather for you for the wedding you're attending. Does it get humid up there? I find that's what really gets me. Right now we are having some really hot and very humid weather and I am so swollen.

AFM it was the kids last day of school today and also DD1s birthday. We had a nice little cookout yesterday to celebrate with family and friends. Nothing big because I didn't want to put too much pressure on myself. Other then that just trying to relax, stay cool and keep the swelling down as much as possible. I'm anxious for my last scan on the 10th (my birthday :winkwink: ) to see about where we are at size wise for this little guy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies it is so humid here right now its crazy! I too get some swelling, I find drinking lots of water and keeping my feet elevated at work helps. I have actually stopped wearing my engagement band as it gets tight when my hands/fingers swell in the heat. For the next week, I will basically be moving from different air conditioned spaces and won't be spending a ton of time outside.

And thanks for your well wishes re DH's job, I'm glad that its mostly sorted out. 

Wow, the 10th is coming up quickly. Do you feel like this guy is bigger than your other two?


----------



## more babies

I too have taken my rings off because my hands are swollen more often then not. I'm bigger then I was with my previous two pregnancies but I don't remember what DD2 was measuring at her scans and with DD1 I only had the couple scans that they give to people with "healthy" pregnancies. At the last scan he was measuring in the 76th percentile so we will see I guess. :shrug: I obviously don't want him to come too early but it'd be comforting to know he's measuring at a solid healthy weight should it happen. And by the 10th I'll be nearly 36 weeks.


----------



## Buttercup2

Mrs eddie, what does your nursery look like? I've been doing some planning, but i need more inspiration!

Is anyone thinking about doing cloth diapers?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, wow I didn't realize that you would already be 36 weeks at that point. Will be interesting to see what they say about his size. My midwives never really give me an estimate of weight, they only measure me. As of last night, I am still measuring right on track :thumbup: She did tell me that Isla seems like she is long already and that she likely won't be a 5 lb baby; I figured she likely wouldn't be small. She was also kicking the midwife again yesterday when they were trying to monitor her heartbeat, she's a fiesty one I think :haha:

Buttercup, our nursery is pink and purple with white furniture. Our glider is a dark tan colour. The theme is jungle, (fitting as I work at a Zoo). Once the nursery is finished, I will post pictures. The link for our nursery collection is below:

https://www.carters.com/carters/car...rsery-collections-jungle-jill,default,sc.html


----------



## annio84

Hi Ladies, I feel like it's been ages since I posted. I'm getting so close to the end now - 36 weeks on thursday and I finish for mat leave on friday for which I am very grateful! I scared myself at work yesterday. I was with a patient yesterday when he started having a seizure, hit me in the bump with all the flailing and I couldn't get to what I needed because I didn't fit round the bed properly. I ended up stood at the end of the bed telling the HCAs what to do! Fortunately I have great colleagues but it was lucky they were nearby because one of the things I couldn't reach was the emergency buzzer! And after all that the family came up to me and spent ages thanking me for being calm and helping him.

Anyway, hope you're all well. I will probably be on here a bit more from next week. I honestly have no energy to do anything at the moment, everything hurts, I have awful heartburn, feel nauseaous and can't sleep! It's like first tri all over again.


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie I know its unbelievable! Two days after the scan I will be 36 weeks. They only given me estimated weights when I have the growth ultrasounds, which is what this last one will be. I love the things you've pick out for Isla's nursery! When we moved to the house we are in now 2 years ago one of my friends painted DD2s room jungle themed. And she has a tiger striped comforter set.

Annio that sounds terrible. Glad you're ok but it'll definitely be good for you to be on maternity leave and getting some rest and not having to worry about being in situations like that. Do you have everything all set and ready for baby's arrival?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Buttercup congrates on the news your having a girl.:flower:
MoreBabies so glad you got car I was thinking I would be lost without mine right now.
Annio it is so good to see you I have only just starting posting agin myself the last few weeks. Not long for you now either.
Hope all other ladies are well.

I had some swelling on warm days but not very hot in London at the moment so bad swelling in my feet have gone for now. 
So I started to get some period like pains last night every 45 mins or so for about 3 hours then stopped, started again today some and seemed to have calmed down now. I know it can go on like this for days but I am pretty much ready now so waiting patiently lol :coffee::dishes::laundry: I have been super nesting last 3 to 4 days followed by :sleep: lmao


----------



## more babies

How exiting Lotus! Looks like things are getting going for you and hopefully won't be too much longer. Glad to hear its not as hot over there because this humidity is brutal!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Mrs Eddie, :hugs: on your stressful week :( Sorry to hear about your OHs grandma x

Annio, that sounded like a scary experience! I bet maternity leave is sounds great now!

I can't believe some of you are nearing the 36 week mark!... More Babies, I've forgotten, do you have a cervical stitch in? You've done so well for getting this far :)

Buttercup, we used cloth last time with Tom. We will do again :) The natural parenting forum page is good for info! I find that the individual sized ones work well for the 1st 4-5 months and then the birth to potty ones are good after that when their legs have filled in :).... We use bum genius pocket nappies and itti bitti snap in ones as they are quick drying :)


----------



## more babies

Nope no stitch. I just basically put myself on bed rest this entire pregnancy whenever possible, although since the warmer weather has been here its been harder. Also I was put on pelvic rest at 5 weeks so DH and I haven't had sex since then. I think that actually probably played a part in my cervix issues with DD2 considering we :sex: nonstop on a daily basis and sometimes multiple times per day :blush: :haha: I didn't take any chances this time around with anything though. But you better believe DH is counting down the days till I'm 37 weeks! :rofl:


----------



## Toms Mummy

:haha: Morebabies, you guys are strong! A big well done for getting this far x


----------



## annio84

Lovely to see you too lotus! Pains sound promising but you're a better woman than me if you really are patient!!

I'm so ready to be off now. We are pretty close to ready but there are things I want to do before baby arrives and I just don't have the energy for them at the moment what with work.

More babies - you've done so well to avoid having problems again this time. Won't be long now and you'll have your baby!

Toms and buttercup, I'm actually really interested in using cloth nappies but my DH is rather unsure. We've agreed to see how we go with disposables and getting used to being parents before possibly trying cloth later. Toms - have you ever tried disposables? Is it harder work with cloth? Do you think it's worth giving a go?

Anyway, I have cakes in the oven that need rescuing. Doing some mega baking for work! The fairy cakes are done, I'm just finishing off the nutella/ cherry butterfly cakes. Just hope I can hold off eating them before they make it to work on friday!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, Annio can I come to your house for cake :) Sounds yummy!

My DH has never been that keen on cloth nappies either so we mixed and matched. When I changed Tom I always put a reusable on him and then when my OH changed him he'd always put a sposie on him! It worked well for us as he was happy to take a reusable off as long as I dealt with it iykwim! He just didn't like the extra cleaning that was involved but it never bothered me!

We always used sposies at night though as I could never find a nappy which would stay dry all night without having to pack it loads to the point it just looked uncomfortable!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow Annio, you must be so excited for your leave to start! I can't believe that you are 36 weeks already! :wacko:

Lotus, glad that you're not having to experience this horrible heat; it is honestly awful right now, so humid. 

Speaking of leave, I just counted the days I have left to work and only 34 to go! They are really going to fly by...

Also, tomorrow I am very excited as I get to go with my sister for her final wedding dress fitting! I also got my new MOH gown a few weekends ago. It is maternity and WAY too big for me right now. I am going to talk to the woman who does alterations today and see when she wants me to come in. I am guessing it will likely be the last week of July as the wedding is August 4. I just don't want to get them done too early as I remember what happened to you Morebabies...


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!
Sorry I've been MIA - headed back to work last week after the spotting stopped and I'm exhausted. The nausea is getting worse on a daily basis and I'm generally good for nothing by the evening.
Lotus and Annio - can't believe how close you are now, can't wait to see pictures of your little ones!
Mrs Eddie - sorry you've had a bit of a rough time, hope things are going better now :hugs: Just look forward to little Isla's arrival soon. Did I tell you my great niece (yes at 31 I am a great aunt!!) is called Isla? A lovely name :flower:
Buttercup - a girl yay!!!! :happydance:
Morebabies - you really have done so so well, you've done an amazing thing keeping your little one in there!
Tomsmummy - I'm really keen on reusable nappies as well but everytime I have a quick look into it the information seems overwhelming. Think I might just go with what you've said!
AFM all going well here. As I said the nausea and fatigue are pretty bad but I genuinely don't mind at all.
Second scan today and we saw a heartbeat yay!! :happydance: Baby measures 7+5. Booking in appointment with midwife next week :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2730.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, brilliant scan baby1! So glad everything's going well with the pregnancy :) x

When I 1st looked in to cloth it was so overwhelming, I made a few mistakes! When Tom was a newborn I bought some prefolds, which are basically a flat bit of absorbant material which you fold in half and stick in a waterproof wrap... you can but special prefolds but I used muslins when LO was a newborn! You could even use a tea towel!

They were a bit of a faff so soon moved on to pocket nappies. These are a waterproof wrap with a pocket, which you stuff with an absorbant material.... again you can buy specific like fleece or bamboo but you could also use anything! Most pocket nappies have an own brand absorbant material which fits best to their wrap. I like pocket nappies as they're quick to dry!

You can also get all in ones which is basically put on and go! Easy peasy but take longer to dry.


----------



## Buttercup2

baby1, congrats!! When i first saw my baby's heartbeat, i cried (and i'm not a crier!) It's such a powerful moment!

i've been doing loads of research on reusables. i really want to give it a try! it looks to me like there are 4 kinds out there. This link was really helpful/informative! I haven't actually touched one yet tho, so I'm going to go to Babys R Us and see if they'll let me fiddle around with them. :haha:

Mrs Eddie, good luck with the dress fitting. You will be the cutest MOH :) And yay, you are down to the last month! I can't believe how fast it's gone by!

annio, your work is lucky to have you baking cakes. Where I am, it's way to hot to be baking!

morebabies, you and your DH deserve sainthood, I think ;) My hubby is out of town all summer, and I can't wait to get my hands on him when he comes back! :blush:


----------



## more babies

Lotus how are you feeling?? Anything moving along yet? 

Mrs. Eddie good luck with the dress alterations! I think getting that last fitting as close to the event as possible is best. My last one was only 2 weeks before the wedding and unfortunately I popped a little withing those two weeks and my boobs also decided it'd be a good time to get bigger. :dohh: Hopefully being further along in the pregnancy you won't run into those problems though!

That's great baby1!!!!! What's next for you? Are they going to check again any time soon?

We will be sticking to disposable diapers here. I think it may be a little less common to use cloth around here.. or at least I don't know anyone who has used them. I do like the idea of them though.

As for sex I think I may see how things go after my scan on the 10th and go from there. :haha: I mean it is my birthday and all.. :blush: Some days I swear it feels like this baby is just going to fall out of me. Yesterday being one of them. I'm trying to relax and not do too much but I keep getting this overwhelming feeling that there's so much left to do before this baby comes and even more so should he decide to make an early arrival.

I've also been getting a good number of BH lately and they are definitely getting stronger! 3 weeks from tomorrow I will be full term! Really hoping to make it until then.


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for the extra info on cloth nappies - really keen to try them so going to get lots of research done over the next few months!

Morebabies - The early pregnancy unit have discharged me as I've stopped bleeding and all was well on the scan. So under normal midwifery care now - have my booking in appointment on Monday then my next scan will be what should have been the first official scan at 12 weeks. So only another 3-4 weeks until we get to see our little bean again  Hope you have a great birthday :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## more babies

That's great news baby1! It'll be so nice to get past the first tri mark. Once I had that scan I think I almost fully relaxed and then it seems the pregnancy really flew by.

3 weeks from today I am officially full term! Just doesn't seem like it was that long ago that I got my BFP.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Baby, congrats on seeing the heartbeat, amazing! I didn't know that your great niece was named Isla; it is an amazing name :cloud9: Wow, I can't believe that you're a Great Aunt at 31! :wacko:

Aw thanks Buttercup, I hope I look cute and not like a swollen, sweaty mess :haha:

Morebabies, yeah I think the closer that I can get the fitting to the actual wedding the better. The dress is huge on top and too long so if nothing else I will definitely need to get it shortened. I also discovered that the shoes that I got for the wedding might now work now too. My feet were swollen when I tried them on and they were quite tight. I might think about getting some other ones to ensure that I'm comfortable all day. Oh the joys of being pregnant :dohh:

Oh a happy note, I got to see my sister try on her wedding dress (final fitting) and it looks amazing. She is going to be a beautiful bride!


----------



## more babies

I hope everyone had a great weekend! :flower:

Aside from not feeling very good over the weekend my awesome friends threw me a surprise baby shower! Nothing too big or anything just close family and friends but I thought DH, the kids and I were going to a cookout at my friends house and as we were pulling up I saw a bunch of my family's cars there. We got tons of clothes which makes me glad I haven't bought much for clothes and also the crib bedding that I wanted and a few other things. It was really great and I couldn't appreciate it more! :happydance:

How is everyone else doing?? Any baby news yet Lotus???


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh how lovely of your friends more babies! Glad you had a lovely time, I hope it made you feel a bit better :)

I won't be having a shower, it's not really the done thing here in the UK, although I think they're becoming more popular! I'd love to go to one though!.... The next best thiing for me is getting free 2nd hand stuff off friends who already have children :haha: Today I picked up 2 binbags full of girls clothes and I can't wait to go through them! :)

I hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Lotus Womb

Toms Mom I am in London and I had a baby shower and been to many. Your rioght they have become popular over last 5 years or so. 

Baby1 I remember 8 weeks and time has really flown by. 12 weeks scan a real comfort. Try to relax till then.

More Babies - Still waiting and have had little pains at night mainly more braxton hicks but nothing major to report. I will keep you all posted my due date by scan is today my date was the 4th so we shall see.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow! Lotus, so exciting :) I wish you all the best and hope your birth goes the way you planned xx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That's awesome that your friend's threw you a surprise baby shower Morebabies! Mine is actually this Saturday, and I am very excited :happydance:

I find it so odd that baby showers aren't common in the UK; they really are fun and so helpful in terms of getting some necessary items for the baby.

Lotus, so exciting; baby will be here any day now! 

It was a long weekend here, which was awesome. Went to my friend's Bachlorette party and had a great time, (thankfully was not the only sober person there). :haha: Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Noo

I think baby showers are seen in the UK as asking/begging for gifts a little like carol singing or trick or treating... I have a baby box at work though that the manager puts out for mummies going on maternity leave. Then colleagues can choose whether or not to add a gift/card/message to my box and I'll take it with me when I finish at the end of the month... I suppose it isn't much different really though that way people feel they have more of a choice whether to bring a gift or not and don't feel obliged to buy from a specified list.... I HATE wedding gift lists! They really boil my piss.... :lol:


----------



## more babies

I'm so excited for you Lotus! I can't wait for your post saying things are really getting going!

I do too find it odd that baby showers aren't more common over there. Here they are expected for your first and nowadays people have them for each child. I had a small one for DD1 (also a surprise) but I was very young then so also slightly uncomfortable. With DD2 I didnt have one (nor did I expect one) and we still had everything from DD1. Lots of people stopped by with small gifts after we had her though. With this one I didnt expect one either but my friends wanted to do one for me given the age gap and different sex. We had already bought all the big things ourselves anyways and like I said people got us mostly clothes which is fine because I wasn't expecting anyone to do anything as far as a shower anyways. It was definitely nice to be thought of though and to see and hang out with everyone! :thumbup:

Mrs. Eddie glad to hear you had fun at the party! When I went to my friends bachelorette party I only went to the house before and then dinner.

AFM I had my 2 week check up today and I somehow gained 6lbs in 2 weeks! :dohh: :dohh: Its weird too because I just said to DH two days ago that I hadn't noticed myself getting any bigger lately so the gain was quite a shock. I'm now extra anxious for my scan on the 10th and hopefully he's measuring a good size so I know where some of that weight went! :haha:


----------



## more babies

Noo its good to hear from you! How have you been lately?


----------



## more babies

Here's me and my bump at 34+4 and now 31lbs heavier :haha: Makes it hard to believe I only gained 14 & 18lbs with my other two.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130702_141840_512.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Noo

more babies said:


> Noo its good to hear from you! How have you been lately?

I'm doing okay thanks. Shattered and looking forward to finishing work now. I don't really have much time to get on here much anymore as work takes all my energy!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

A baby box is a nice idea too; I like the idea of people leaving you encouraging messages as well. 

I have always loved buying presents for Baby Showers so never even thought of it as a hassle. :shrug: I guess it would be kind of weird if someone organized one for themselves or something but as they are always put on by family or close friends I've never really thought of it as the person asking for anything, though I guess they do often make a registry... Funny how different traditions are viewed in various places. 

Morebabies, like you, I too have always also brought gifts after the baby is born as well, (first visit). With my friends and their kids (since there are so many now), we generally just do presents for baby shower, (so far only for first children), first visit and then first birthday but then that's it. Otherwise I would be broke buying things for like 12-14 kids every year :haha:

Also, there was quite a large age gap between my youngest brother and the rest of us and my Mom's friends also threw her a shower too. I think its pretty common as most people think you probably don't have any of your old baby stuff (or it may need to be replaced by that point anyway).


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And you're still looking good Morebabies, I can't believe you've gained 31 lbs, it doesn't look like it. Maybe a lot of it is boob weight, that's what I try to tell myself to make me feel better :haha:

Noo, sorry work has been so tough, hope that you're done soon! :hugs:


----------



## Noo

I wish we did have baby showers... with an 8 year old we're starting again for this baby! Eek!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo said:


> I wish we did have baby showers... with an 8 year old we're starting again for this baby! Eek!

I can only imagine how expensive it must be to prepare for a baby without one :wacko:


----------



## Noo

On the plus side... My blankie is coming along nicely :)
 



Attached Files:







Blankie 2.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby1wanted

Mmm I guess the baby shower thing must be variable in the UK. I've been to 3 so far this year, there's another 2 in the diary and friends/family are already talking about planning mine! 
Blankie looks lovely Noo. 
New issue here for me is hip pain. I have had bad hips for a while and was on crutches for a few months last year with my left one. I've had them nicely under control for a while but have always been worried how they would cope with a pregnancy. But I certainly didn't expect anything to start this soon :-( Stupid relaxin! Oh we'll it's going to be a case of Physio heal thyself... Exercises start this evening...
Have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh dear baby1! Could it be spd? Aggrivated due to your bad hip? I hope the physio helps! My friend was on crutches with both her pregnancies from early on, but as soon as babies were born she was back to normal :thumbup:

When's the wedding mrs eddie? This weekend?

I went to my 1st yoga birth class last night. It's about how to use yoga techniques and breathing in labour, the teacher is a midwife as well as a yoga tracher :) It was really good and I can't wait to go again next week!.... Not much more to report really, I hit 24 weeks tomorrow so will be viable yey! My next milestone is a midwife app in 4 weeks when I will hear heartbeat :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Beautiful blanket Noo, I wish I was that crafty. Thankfully my Nana has made me a beautiful blanket for Isla!

Sorry about your hip pain Baby1; I really hope you can find some way to manage it. 

Tom's, glad that you are loving prenatal yoga. It is very calming and does help use muscles that you will likely be using during birth. Our prenatal instructor told those of us who were doing it that it would likely be helpful during labour. Also, I can't believe that you are already 24 weeks; your pregnancy is really flying. 

No weddings this weekend; the two that I am supposed to attend are in August. One is on August 4 (my sister's, I am the MOH so need to be there), and then my good friend's is on August 17 :wacko: I am really hoping to be able to make it to both; hopefully I still feel well enough to attend the one on the 17th. We've had a ton of stuff going on this summer and my friend's wedding is the last thing on my "to attend" list before Isla is born...she can come anytime after that though :haha:


----------



## Noo

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Beautiful blanket Noo, I wish I was that crafty. Thankfully my Nana has made me a beautiful blanket for Isla!

You can be! I couldn't even do a line of stitches 2 weeks ago :) This is my first attempt!


----------



## Buttercup2

Everyone had been so chatty the last few days! It's nice to hear what you are all up to! :)

I'm in the US (where showers for everything are very popular) but it still always seems strange to me. I've never turned down someone who offered to throw me one though. Stuff is so expensive! I also enjoy buying gifts for people, but it can get crazy when everyone you know is having a baby!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I've been so lucky this time round! When I was pregnant with Tom I knew no one else who was pregnant,, or other new mums for that matter so had to buy everything!..... My MIL and mum helped us out with pram and cot which was great! I bought everything else either brand new or off ebay!

This time round however, I have everything I need and I haven't spent a penny :) There are sooo many people I know now who are willing to just get rid of everything! I think it's because I'm the last of my mummy friends to have a 2nd (although i was the 1st to have a 1st :haha:) so they're all done and want to de-clutter :)

I have bought 2 things though.... a lovely Ellaroo woven wrao, which I can't wait to use :) And some boden girly tights :)


----------



## more babies

Toms I too can't believe you're already 24 weeks. Time really does fly by!

Mrs. Eddie good luck at your weddings and your shower! Just be sure to stay hydrated, especially in this heat! Thanks re the weight gain and my boobs have been sore lately so I'll go with some of the weight going there :haha:

Baby how is your hip? Hopefully the exercises have been helping some! :hugs:

Buttercup how have you been doing/feeling?

Lotus I hope all is well with you and that your little one makes an appearance soon!!

Noo your blanket is looking great! :thumbup:

AFM I think this crazy nesting thing is kicked in. :dohh:
Never had it with my other two that I can remember but I have it now and hate it! I hate it mostly because I can't actually do the things I want to do so its just giving me anxiety. I have now talked DH and the kids into shuffling the kids bedrooms around so this one will get his own room and not share mine. Of course this is driving me nuts because I can't help get things done and DH works so much that its hard for him to get it done quickly. I have packed a hospital bag, which is very unlike me as I am normally way too laid back and never prepared early. I installed the car seat base in the car. I also went a little crazy ordering things because I feel very unprepared and feel like I need to have everything now. So that was pretty much my day yesterday and I'm pretty sure I ended up giving myself contractions by the end of it. They certainly weren't the normal BH I get but they seem to have stopped after laying down for a couple hours. Having that happen just adds to my anxiety because now I really feel like I can't do anything. I think I'm seriously losing it! :wacko: :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww Morebabies, I'm sure you've got everything you need! And if you don't the shops are always there when baby has been born :)..... Hope you're taking it easy now! It mus be exciting now you're getting closer to the end!

Yeah I can't believe I'm 24 weeks either! I'll have to take another bump pic later. She's kicking like crazy too!

Noo, I love the blanket. I have been able to knit for a few years now but I thought I'd try crochet the other day and I can't believe how much faster it is! I've recently made a hat and booties :) Might try a blanket next!


----------



## annio84

Hey girlies, just wanted to drop a quick note to say hi but will catch up later. I'm on mat leave now and despite having the worst last day at work I keep complaining that I want to go back to work til baby shows up!!

At risk of TMI my bowels have been having a serious clean out the last two days and had a lot of braxton hicks as well as the odd period type pain and some pains in my back on and off. Not getting too excited though. Anyhow, will have a good read through later, just off out for coffee.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo, good to know. I have absolutely no artistic skill at all but would love to try something like knitting as it seems quite relaxing, (if I could get myself to sit still for that long :haha:)

Morebabies, I definitely am not in nesting mode yet. I actually felt more inclined to do that sort of thing in second tri; lately I find that my energy is a bit lower, though that may be due to this stupid heat wave we are experiencing again. I am sure it will kick in during the next few weeks!

Tom's, we have had quite a few things given to us as well, which has been nice. My friend with twins has been trying to get rid of some things so we have gotten a number of things from her, (a Bumbo, vibrating chairs, Jolly Jumper). The best thing she has given me though is a breast pump, (saved us quite a bit of money). Our other friends also gave us a bassinet, which is awesome. 

Annio, all of what you're experiencing sounds very exciting. I bet you're going to go into labour soon :thumbup:

Tomorrow is my baby shower and I am so excited! Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie I'm with you on the heat! I can't take it at all! Today is in the upper 90s with tropical humidity and its been like that for a few days now. I think I could deal with the temps its just the humidity that's too much. I think that's what did me in the other day. I wasn't doing too bad until I put the case seat base in. Also, very exciting about your baby shower ttomorrow! Let us know how it goes!!

Annio sounds as if your body is getting prepared!! How exciting!!!

AFM still trying to take it easy. I find I am getting BH extremely easily lately and sometimes they're painful so I'm doing my best to not over do it. On the plus side I will be 37 weeks two weeks from today! :thumbup: Also have my scan coming up Wednesday!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, all sounds promising Annio! I remember with Tom, getting lots of braxton hicks and cramping (nothing painful) for a week before he was born and then when my waters broke it turned out was already 3cm :) So hopefully the signs you're having are helping you along!

Eddie, I learnt how to knit when Tom was a newborn as I was stuck on the sofa hours on end breastfeeding!

More babies, everything's sounding positive! Except for the heat maybe! Everyone's going crazy where I am as there's a big high pressure sitting over us for the next week :happydance: I bet you're looking forward to your scan :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Ah, then maybe there's hope for me re knitting Tom's :haha:

Yes the humidity here is awful. Yesterday I was onsite at work with some corporate donors and I was so sweaty and hot by the end it was brutal.

I will definitely let you all know how the shower goes. My sister has had bronchitis for the past week so she might not be able to come :cry: She has been feeling better lately and is now on meds so heopfully she can make it. I will feel really bad if she misses it as she has helped to organize it...


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, I hope your sis feels better for tomorrow. I hope you have a lovely time too and get lots of presents :).... Let us know how it goes, and what you get :)


----------



## more babies

Hope you have a wonderful shower today Mrs. Eddie and that your sister is feeling better and able to make it!

Also, Mrs. Eddie, if you don't mind me asking.. how has your Crohn's been throughout your pregnancy? I know the disease can differ a lot from person to person but I wonder about these types of things for DD2 down the road.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I had a wonderful Baby Shower on Saturday! There were about 30 people there and everyone was so generous; I was honestly touched. Also, my sister asked everyone to bring a book instead of a card, so we have a lot of lovely books with personalized messages to Isla, which is amazing. The most special present was from my DH's Grandma who recently passed. She made Isla a quilt and a beautiful white blanket and had bought her a book and wrote a special message in it. Its a lovely keepsake for Isla to have, especially since she won't get the chance to meet her Great Grandma:cry: I did get things from my registry but we got A LOT of clothes as well as other useful stuff so we are incredibly grateful. Oh, and my sister was well enough to come thankfully, I couldn't imagine her not being here. 

The only downside was that it was so hot on Saturday and my parent's don't have central air at their house. With all the people there I felt like I was roasting and my feet were badly swollen and sore for the first time. They seem better today so hoping that keeping them elevated as much as possible and staying in air conditioned spaces will help.

We went through our registry last night and figured out which things we really "needed" before Isla was born and which could wait. We are going to pick up a few things tonight as Babies R Us is having a big sale and we have some gift certificates and coupons we can use. We're also going to Pottery Barn to get a few things too this week. Exciting as I should be able to share some pics of our nursery later this week or early next week :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, I have felt wonderful in regards to Crohn's all throughout my entire pregnancy :thumbup:. I was in remission before I got pregnant so I believe that helps as well. I know a lot of doctor's recommend being in remission before getting pregnant so you are healthy and are able to deal with the strain that being pregnant can put on your body. 

When I was looking into the implications of being pregnant with Crohn's Disease I remember learning about the 1/3 rule: 1/3 of people with Crohn's go into remission when pregnant, 1/3 feel exactly the same and 1/3 get quite sick. I think that it really depends on your health before getting pregnant and the lifestyle that you live. I have had two major flares from Crohn's where I was sick for an extended period of time, the rest of the time I can mainly control my disease with healthy lifestyle choices. My SIL has Colitis and has been in remission since she became pregnant with my niece (and she is now 2.5 years old). 

So I wouldn't worry too much about DD2, when she gets to that stage in life she can seek advice from her doctor and figure out how to best proceed. As I mentioned, the only thing that might cause a delay is a flare, which is what happened to me. Truly at that time I couldn't have become pregnant as I needed all of my resources just to keep me going, (I didn't even have a period for a few months as I had lost so much weight).

Hope that's helpful :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Glad to hear you had such a wonderful shower Mrs. Eddie! I love the bit about Isla's great grandmother! That'll be so special for her. Its funny how people love to buy clothes over anything else. My friend who had a really large shower back in November ended up with a ridiculous amount of clothes for her daughter. She had too many and what she didn't need and also couldn't exchange she ended up donating to a shelter. Also, thanks for your response re your experience with Crohn's while pregnant as well as your sister with colitis. Glad to hear both of you had positive experiences while pregnant. I know obviously DD2 will be an adult and managing her Crohns herself by then but of course I still hate to think she will struggle with anything so do wonder about things like that from time to time. Who knows maybe by then they'll have more answers to the disease.. probably not.. but one can hope! :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

I had a busy weekend. We (DH) managed to move all the furniture around so everyone is in their new bedroom and the baby officially has his own bedroom now. I don't think either of my girls are thrilled about it but they'll get use to it and as we fully finished their rooms over time and make them their own I think they'll end up loving it. However all this shuffling around has left the rest of the house a bit of a disaster! :dohh: I definitely over did it because I can't just sit there and watch DH do everything and not help out in some way and I'm just anxious to have everything done so I don't have to think about it anymore. We also need to now get furniture for the baby's room since we had only bought a crib before due to him being in our room but I'm not in a huge rush for that. I am thankful DH loves to always be doing something so had no issue doing all this on top of working.

Hope everyone had a great weekend and is doing well!! :flower:

Two more days till my scan! :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, your shower sounded lovely mrs eddie! Besides the heat booo! I'm glad your sister was able to go, and the book idea is so lovely :)

Ooh, I hope you show us your scan pic more babies x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies and Tom's, the shower was lovely and it was great to celebrate Isla's upcoming arrival with everyone. 

Morebabies, sounds like you have been busy. We have been busy in the nursery too, organizing clothes and other items. Last night, we also went and grabbed some additional items off our registry so am starting to feel more prepared. Just need to get our car seat and stroller now and we'll be good to go I think :thumbup: 

And yes, we got a TON of clothes, especially onesies. I honestly must have like 50 now and all of them are brand name, (i.e. Calvin Klein, Roxy, etc).

I had my 34 week midwife appointment last night and Isla is still breech unfortunately (frank breech my midwife thinks). She has moved into an even more awkward position it seems, (her head is now by my ribs on the left side). I have an ultrasound next week to confirm her position; if she is breech then I will be going to see an OB with my midwives to do an ECV at 37 weeks, if the ECV doesn't work my midwife told me we will have to schedule a C-section :cry: I am really hoping that she will turn on her own but I have a feeling its not going to happen :nope: My midwife recommended lots of ball time (already doing) and forward leaning/hands and knees positions. I am also going to a chiropractor next week too. Hopefully one of these things helps turn her. I am really nervous about the ECV, especially as I would have to fast before it in case something goes wrong during the procedure and they have to do an emergency C-section...

Has anyone on here ever had an ECV done before or know more about them (Noo)?


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick update, I had my first Show last Thursday with some mild contractions that always seem to come come at night from 1a.m. So I get a break in the day and contract at night mainly. Saw midwife Yesterday was 1cm I was not surprised because the contractions were not very intense. She did a sweep, I did my usual walk and so on. 
11 pm contractions started and by 2a.m were 4 to 5mins apart lasting a minute. Wow very intence but kept on my breathing and the last few hours me my partner were ohming together while he rubbed my back thats seem to almost take the pain away.
Sadly all stopped about 8am. Was happy because my usual pattern 1am till 5 am so got some more wor domek on those cervix :happydance: I Did speak to midwives through the night and all well baby moving lots.
So really hope to have baby in the next two nights. Early phase of labour has been a long one but to be honest it has worked out well in these stages as I get to rest in the daytime.
I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Good luck Lotus, sounds like Baby will be making their appearance soon :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie so sorry to hear that Isla is breech! :hugs: Thankfully that's not something I have had to worry about so sorry I can't help with any info. I'll be keeping my fingers cross for you that she turns at some point and you won't have to worry about scheduling a section!

Lotus its so great to hear from you! I've been wondering how things have been going for you. Sounds like things are really getting moving and it won't be long now! I can't wait to hear an update! Good luck!!

AFM nothing exciting here. I relaxed more yesterday then I have been lately. I'd still like to make it to at least 37 weeks but feel a bit more relaxed with things being done and ready for the most part now. Tomorrow is my birthday and last ultrasound! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies! I did a ton of research yesterday, (while I was supposed to be working :haha:) about turning breech babies, C-sections, etc and totally stressed myself out. I have decided that I am going to continue to do exercises and go to see the chiropractor in the hopes that it helps her to turn on her own. If she doesn't and the ECV doesn't work, then I will advocate for a gentle C-section and make the most of it. I would be really disappointed not be able to have the birth experience that I have been envisioning but Isla's well-being is obviously my number one concern. As long as she arrives here healthy, that is all I care about. :cloud9:

Plus, we get to see her again next week, which is very exciting. 

Good luck on your scan today; I'm sure that all will be awesome. And you're so close to 37 weeks now, I bet you'll make it to that milestone!

Also, Happy Birthday! Hope you have a fabulous day! :cake:


----------



## more babies

Thanks! I hope Isla will turn but like you said if she doesn't and you have to get a section her health is most important. I'll still be keeping my fingers crossed she turns for you though! With her being breech I can't imagine the kicks feel too good down there! I get a few punches to the bladder here and there that stop me but I remember back a while ago one day getting a couple kicks to the cervix and they weren't fun! :haha:

Just got back from my ultrasound. Didn't get any good pictures because his head is so low it was hard to get a face shot. He's now up to the 78th percentile and weighing in at 6 1/2lbs so he's definitely a big boy! I doubt I'd ever make the full 40 weeks but I don't think he'd fit out if I did somehow make it that far. DD2 almost got stuck at the shoulders at 8lbs. But I at least know he's at a good weight should anything happen from here on out and we were able to see him practice breathing. Can't wait to meet my little man! :cloud9:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry about your baby being breech!...... There's a good website called spinningbabies.com and an exercise where your bend over off a sofa on to the floor which is supposed to help?

Would you consider a vag delivery in breech? I'm not sure of the ins and outs I'm afraid x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, no the kicks definitely do not feel good :wacko: She is basically headbutting my ribs on the left side and kicking my ribs on the right, which is not fun at all. She has always been a big kicker so as she gets bigger her movements are starting to get increasingly uncomfortable. 

Also, glad to hear all is well with your little guy and that he continues to grow well. 

Tom's, thanks for the info re the spinning babies website! Another lady on the August forum I am member of also gave me that info as she is also trying to turn a breech babay right now...

I have done a bit of research into vaginal breech deliveries. It can be done but it really does depend on the position that the baby is in and your caregiver's comfort level in performing this type of birth. While lots of babies are safely born this way, it seems that many women also end up with labours that stall when the baby is breech or baby gets stuck and then need a C-section anyway. If she is fact still breech after 37 weeks and the ECV fails, I will discuss it with my midwives. Honestly, though they didn't even offer vaginal delivery as an option at this point; it might be due to their inexperience delivering breech babies or hospital policies surrounding this. I also think this may also be due to her position. She is either frank breech (head up, bottom down, feet in front of her face) or transverse (lying across my uterus). Based on where I am feeling her kicks and movement, I think she may be transverse but we'll have to wait and see. Babies in the frank breech position can be delivered vaginally but I don't think transverse babies can. 

I would also have to go over everything with my DH as there are more risks associated with giving birth vaginally to a breech baby, though there are also a lot of risks to consider with a C-section too...

ARGH, a lot to think about...


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh, I hope it doesn't stress you out too much mrs eddie!..... Fingers crossed that th evc works, or even better that you manage to turn her on your own x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Louts, I hope the labour is going smoothly and you meet your LO soon xx


----------



## annio84

Hope all is going well for you ladies!

Lotus, so exciting that you're so close now! 

Mrs Eddie, sorry she's breech, fingers crossed you're able to get her turned and i'm sending you lots of turning vibes! If not though at least you can plan a c section which has to be better than an emergency one.

Toms - 25 weeks! crazy stuff.

More babies - glad all was well with scan and baby is a good size. it won't be long till you get to hold him i bet! Shame about no pictures but head down is what you want i suppose.

AFM, still having lots of niggling pains, braxton hicks etc. I even thought i had a real ocntraction yesterday but i'm guessing just a practice one because it was just 1. I thought my waters had gone on tuesday. Suddenly felt rather wet down below and on investigating it was water (def not urine or discharge) but with a rather distinctive smell. Midwife assures me it's not my waters because i've not noticeably lost any more and when she checked me with the speculum couldn't see anything pooling. I'm not perfectly convinced but haven't lost any since and don't want to be induced so i'm going with her opinion. Just waiting for something to happen really.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, exciting times for lotus and annio :)..... I hope they start properly for you soon annio! With my son my water's broke before contractions too but luckily the contractions started about 6 hrs later! I would hate to be induced! x


----------



## Noo

Ahh I seem to be doing nothing but sleep lately! I worked yesterday so was up at 4.45 and didn't get to bed till 11pm as I went out after work for tea. Slept 11pm-8am. Then went back to bed 10am-1pm! Oops! I've no doubt I'll sleep tonight too! :lol: 2 weeks left at work after this one... Got my last shift and party on 26th :


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Annio, I am really hoping that she turns too. But if she doesn't, as you said, an elective C-section is better than an emergency one...

I think Tom's is right, we're going to have two new babies on here soon, very exciting! :happydance: Good luck Annio and Lotus! Keep us posted...


----------



## Buttercup2

Good luck Annio and Lotus! I've been thinking about you ladies, I hope all is still well :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow Noo, you must need the sleep! Roll on 2 more weeks :)


----------



## annio84

Noo, I felt exactly like that while I was still working - patients are so inconsiderate!! Still, 2 weeks is nothing.

I keep checking in for news on lotus.

I'm hoping my little bump will be here soon too but I know these niggles could go on for a while. I don't mind when baby turns up so long as i don't need to be induced because I reallly want to labour at the birth centre. The only other frustrating thing is not knowing when something will happen.


----------



## Buttercup2

Any babies, yet??

I had a question for everyone. I'm nearly 26 weeks, and I've started having a lot of contractions. They're not painful; my Dr said they're Braxton-Hicks. My question is, how many am I "supposed" to have? Yesterday and today I've had a lot, but before yesterday I'd only had maybe one or two per day. No spotting or pain or anything else concerning. What is normal?? 

How is everyone else progressing? Any new developments?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Sorry, I have no idea buttercup!..... I bet Noo will be abe to answer?

I'm good thanks! I have a very wriggly baby :) 

Just trawling the internet for a pram! We have narrowed it down to the icandy peach jogger or the mountain buggy urban. Problem is there is no one near us who has them for us to test drive grr!


----------



## more babies

I never got BH with my other two but have been getting them since early on with this one. I find I get a lot if I'm dehydrated so maybe that could be it for you?


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> I'm good thanks! I have a very wriggly baby :)
> 
> Just trawling the internet for a pram! We have narrowed it down to the icandy peach jogger or the mountain buggy urban. Problem is there is no one near us who has them for us to test drive grr!

Yay for a wriggly baby :) It's so reassuring to feel them moving around all the time. Shopping is so fun! That's too bad you won't be able to test-drive one. Are you getting a girly new one for the girl baby? Tom's, are you having a glucose challenge test? I'm supposed to go for mine next week.

More babies, that's a good thought about being dehydrated. I know that dehydration is the number one cause of premature labor, so it would make sense it's related. I'll be extra-diligent about drinking enough water. Thanks!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I've not heard of a glucose test? I don't think I had one with Tom so prob not x

I love shopping! I'm not very girly though so will be buying a darker colour as it will prob get dirty very quickly haha!


----------



## Noo

Tom's you only get a GTT in the UK if you have a raised BMI which you don't :)

Yup - Dehydration increased BH. I didn't get any at all last time but seem to be getting loads lately! Especially after a day at work. Grr! 4 shifts to go :)


----------



## Buttercup2

Noo said:


> Tom's you only get a GTT in the UK if you have a raised BMI which you don't :)
> 
> Yup - Dehydration increased BH. I didn't get any at all last time but seem to be getting loads lately! Especially after a day at work. Grr! 4 shifts to go :)

That's so interesting about glucose tolerance testing. I'm skinny, but i guess in the states they do it as a matter of course. It's so strange how "standard of care" is different in various places. Doesn't it seem like the best treatment should be the same everywhere? Guess that's why it's called "practicing" medicine :haha:

Noo, you're almost done! So exciting!!

I feel so distended and enormous these days. I can't believe I still have months and months to go! How can I possibly stretch out more than this?? :wacko:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Noo!

Buttercup, from what I've read throughout this whole forum site, the US seem to do every test under the sun just to be on the safe side, rather than doing the one specific to the individual...... If I'm honest, I much prefer the UK way! Do you have a choice on what you can and can't opt out of?


----------



## Noo

4 more shifts at work :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Buttercup, I know that when I did my GD screening my midwife told me that I did not have to if I didn't want to as I didn't have any of the risk factors. However, for my own peace of mind I decided to do it and it was fine. The first test is really noninvasive and quick. If you "fail" the first test, I think the longer test kind of a pain though...

Did you end up finding anything online Tom's?

Congrats Noo, exciting that you are so close to being done work.

We had a very productive weekend; got most things that we were missing for Isla, the only thing we have left to purchase is our stroller, an extra car base (they were out at the store) and a white noise machine. I washed a bunch of baby stuff and our nursery is pretty much entirely set up, (we just have to organize the closet a bit better). Feeling more prepared now for Isla's arrival. 

Tonight we have our maternity photo shoot which I am very very excited about. Tomorrow morning we have our scan to confirm Isla's position. While I am not happy for my reason for having to get this done, I am very excited that we get to see our girl again :cloud9:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow mrs eddie, you sound pretty sorted! I've heard that those white noise machines are pretty good for new babys!

Hope you have lots of fun at your maternity shoot tonight! I would love to do something like that but I know my OH would not be interested in the slightest! He hates posing for pics :haha:..... I might have to go on my own, or with LO :)

Do you think LO has moved position at all? I hope she has, or atleast got out of transverse position!

I have just placed a bid for an icandy peach jogger on ebay! It doens't end for another 4hrs but it's a lot of money so pretty scared :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's; I'm sure it will be fun. DH wasn't really that keen on getting the photos done at first but we found a local photographer who was quite reasonable and whose work we liked so we decided to go for it. I also forced him to get engagement photos done as well so I don't think these things phases him anymore :haha:

I don't feel like she has turned yet, though I had some back pain yesterday and was wondering if it might be due to her changing position? :shrug: Guess we'll find out for sure tomorrow. 

And good luck with your stroller purchase, I hope you get it :thumbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Well I was outbid on the pram.... boo! On to find another! I might wait until closer to due date!


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Well I was outbid on the pram.... boo! On to find another! I might wait until closer to due date!

Sometimes its worth offering them your highest price to end early. It's how I got mine!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Buttercup, from what I've read throughout this whole forum site, the US seem to do every test under the sun just to be on the safe side, rather than doing the one specific to the individual...... If I'm honest, I much prefer the UK way!

ugh, so true. I think it's the "cover your butt, avoid a lawsuit" mentality. It definitely makes more sense to tailor testing to the individual. 

Sorry to hear about your pram, Toms. Ebay is great for things like that. Hopefully another one will come along soon!

Mrs. Eddie, it must feel good to have your nursery pretty much ready to go. As for Isla, are you trying any of kind of stretches or anything to get her to turn? I'd love to hear if you think anything worked. Good luck with the scan, and have fun posing for pictures :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Just got back from my scan and Isla has turned :cloud9: I am beyond relieved as I had been really worried about this for the past week. I did have some back pain on Sunday and I am wondering if that's maybe when she changed her position. :shrug: Anyway, I am just so happy that she is in the correct position and I can move forward and hopefully have the birth I originally envisioned :happydance:

Tom's, that sucks about the stroller but I'm sure something better will come along. 

Buttercup, to help get her to turn I did a number of exercises. A lot of time on hands and knees, forward leaning positions, sitting on an exercise ball, leaning forward on the exercise ball. I also am now making sure that I get up once an hour at work and so some quick exercises, including pelvic tilts and squats (I have an office so I can do these somewhat privately :haha:). My midwife told me that women who have office jobs run a greater risk of having a baby in the posterior position due to sitting for a large portion of the day so I figure this will help lower that risk as well. I also still work out regularly and try to walk 4x a week, (I used to be able to do this at work but sadly it is too hot for that now so my DH and I take quick 20 minute walks in the evening or if it is really hot, I use the tread mill in my basement). 

I'm not sure if these things helped turn her or not but I'm going to keep it up as I hope it keeps her turned!

And the photo session was a lot of fun, I think we got some great shots. I am supposed to get them back the first week of August so I will share a few once I get them.


----------



## more babies

I haven't posted in a while but have been staying caught up. I've had a really horrible couple of days feeling like crap. Have an appointment in an hour and I'm kind of hoping she will check me but I also know being a little dilated early doesn't really mean anything. I hate to say it but I'm so over being pregnant at this point especially after these last few days. :shrug:

Anyways, I'll try to comment more later but just wanted to say congrats to Mrs. Eddie on Isla turning!!! How exciting and what a relief for you!! Also can't wait to see some of those pictures.


----------



## more babies

Just got back from my appointment.. I am 2 cms dilated and 75% effaced and his head is ridiculously low (which I assumed already). Sooo I guess it's a waiting game now..


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies! So sorry that you are uncomfortable :hugs: Just think of how close to 37 weeks you are; you've almost reached your goal :thumbup: Hopefully this little guy doesn't keep you waiting for too much longer.


----------



## more babies

Well I've made it to 37 weeks! :happydance: Unfortunately, aside from being happy about making it to term I couldn't be more miserable. :nope: I never felt like this in either of my other pregnancies but at this point I'm just hurting all over and just want him out. I've already apologized to DH for being so miserable lately especially since I'm normally such a happy laid back type of person. He is just really taking a toll on me lately!! :sad1:

Sorry for the depressing post ladies! :dohh: I hope everything is going good for everyone else, though! :thumbup: Really hoping Lotus has had her baby and all is well! Also, Annio how are you? Any baby news yet??


----------



## Buttercup2

more babies said:


> Well I've made it to 37 weeks! :happydance: Unfortunately, aside from being happy about making it to term I couldn't be more miserable. :nope: I never felt like this in either of my other pregnancies but at this point I'm just hurting all over and just want him out. I've already apologized to DH for being so miserable lately especially since I'm normally such a happy laid back type of person. He is just really taking a toll on me lately!! :sad1:
> 
> Sorry for the depressing post ladies! :dohh: I hope everything is going good for everyone else, though! :thumbup: Really hoping Lotus has had her baby and all is well! Also, Annio how are you? Any baby news yet??

Congrats on making your goal!! :happydance:

It's really nice of you to apologize to your husband, but I'm sure he understands. Being huge and pregnant is hard on a body! You're allowed a moment of weakness I should think :) It's not going to be much longer and you'll have your sweet boy in your arms! It's so hard to be patient; I already feel impatient for the baby and I'm only 27 weeks! :dohh:


----------



## Noo

2 more shifts at work! I'm dying! It is far too hot on delivery suite.... I'd feel sorry for the women but they have all our fans from the office.... Literally feel like passing out ALL the time!


----------



## more babies

Thanks! DH says complain away but I just feel like that's all I've been doing lately. I just can't believe how hard its gotten especially after having two pregnancies that were nothing like this. Each day I think the pains can't get any worse and yet somehow they do. Just really down and sleep deprived right now :cry:

On the plus side today should be the last day of this miserable and what seemed like never ending heat wave! :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, I hope baby makes an appearance soon More babies :hugs: It must be horrible having to deal with pain on top of being pregnant! I whinge when I can't bend over :dohh:

Yey to 2 more shifts noo, boo to it being so hot in work!.... Soon enough you'll be chilling in your garden :)


----------



## Noo

... and no doubt it'll be raining by then!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Probably :(..... It can't rain every day though :)

I'm actually quite enjoying the heat!.... Although I have definately had to slow down a lot! A great excuse to sit and do nothing :) We are lucky that we have a huge lake just down the road from us with lots of little lagoons for sheltered swimming, we've spent most days there recently!


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi Ladies,

Sorry for the delay in posting been a busy time and I have forgotten to jump on when I had a moment*
Well I went into labour 11pm 9th July it was intense but a breathed through was in the bath when it got real intense. Waters went at 6.56am I was 4cm then I progressed quite quickly* I used Gas and air which does not take away the pain but I felt it did take the edge off the pain. Good stuff lol. My son was born at 9.58 10th July. I had a normal vaginal delivivery and he did a big pop on the way out but was fine as he only just done it and did not breath any in.
Weighed 6 pounds 7 ounces and is very long boy lol.
I had a little tear but did not need stitches thank goodness the midwives were amazing at protecting my perinium. Guided me though the last stages. Listen well to them at that point very important.
I am breast feeding first few days were tough waiting for milk to come in he was very hungry and the collostruim only so much you get though nutrient rich* Sore nipples were awful but better now still a little sore after milk came in. Key is to get a good latch. 
I use multi Mam balm natural product lanolin free. If you don't mind lanolin you can use Those types also. Don't have to wipe off safe for baby to feed with it on.
Nights can be hard but were getting there he so precious. His name is Makinde which means one who brings bravery and valour
I look fwd to hearing more birth stories. Do we have a page to move into to new Mama's


----------



## more babies

Congratulation Lotus!!!!!!! I was so excited to see you had posted! I've been so curious to know what's been going on. Sounds like you had a good labor and things are going well for you. I love his name and he was born on a great day! (My birthday as well :thumbup: ). I think breast feeding is what I'm most stressed about, although I've decided to take a very relaxed approach and if works out great and if not then formula is ok too. With my first I was young and not comfortable with really anything and with my second I had a severe full body eczema rash and was itchy and bleeding everywhere (nipples included). But this time no rash so am hoping to give it a good try although am a little worried about skin to skin contact causing a rash but we will see. Anyways, congratulations again on your little boy!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## more babies

Full moon tomorrow night.. I know it probably doesn't make a difference but I'm grasping at anything to get things going at this point to be in less pain! If not I have an appointment on Tuesday so will talk with my doctor about the amount of pain I'm in and see what she says.


----------



## Noo

Congratulations Lotus Womb! Nice to see you had a lovely quick and complication free labour and delivery 

Enjoying a slightly cooler weekend :) SPD is horrendous though after my shift at work on Friday. It's starting to feel slightly better today but then I'm at work tomorrow so no doubt will jigger it up again! Grr!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww, cogratulations lotus, sounds like a lovely birth :) I hope you post a pic of your little man :)

You're next more babies :thumbup: x


----------



## more babies

Thanks Toms! Hopefully it'll happen sooner than later. Annio is nearing the end too so it could be her as well.. that's if she hasn't had the baby already! :winkwink: Hope all is well!


----------



## flamingpanda

Lotus Wombs - Congratulations! :) Lovely and unusual name!

more babies - Not long now. Also great attitude re: breast/formula. I tortured myself for weeks for things not working out and I wish so much I could go back and tell myself not to worry and just make sure she is getting enough to eat full stop.


----------



## justmeinlove

We have a fb group?!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

First, huge congrats Lotus on the birth of your son! I love the birth story, very nice to hear a positive natural birth experience!

Morebabies, sorry you are still so uncomfortable. I know it is horrible but likely a sign that you are nearing the end now!

Noo, congrats to almost being done work, you must be excited.

Tom's I am very jealous of your close proximity to water, must be heaven :cloud9:

I was away all weekend at my sister's Shower and Bachlorette Parties at our cottage. I am SO happy that these are over with and that the horrible heat wave broke before. I have my 36 week midwife appointment tonight so hoping to hear that Isla is still facing the right way (maybe she's even engaged slightly so she won't move). :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

justmeinlove said:


> We have a fb group?!

Can one of you maybe post a link to that group so we can all join after our LO's arrive?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Busy weekend mrs eddie!.... Hope you can relax now :)


----------



## iow_bird

Hey
I think I've got the FB group set to secret. If you want to join, search for Katie Adams, I'm based in Auckland NZ, and my profile pic is a smiley blonde 2 year old, banner pic is my wee Noah Bean in a zebra hat in the snow. https://www.facebook.com/katieadams81?ref=tn_tnmn not sure if that link will work? Send me a friend request & message saying where you're from and I'll add you to the group (feel free to unfriend me afterwards, I won't be offended if thats what you want to do)! 
Good luck with the impending labours!! 
I'm TTC again at the moment, and have a feeling we may have caught the wee eggy this month, just waiting a few more days to test. Got a lot of things going on that make me think I might be UTD, but as this is my first proper cycle since having Noah, it could just be my cycle regulating! 
Hugs to everyone! xxx


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Iow, and good luck with testing, keep us posted!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie happy to hear you had a great weekend! Hopefully your appointment went well yesterday and Isla is still head down.

I have my regular weekly appointment today so will see what my doctor says. I also have a sore/stiff neck all up and down the back so I don't know if maybe its more tension/lack of sleep sort of thing :shrug: Hopefully my little man decides to make an appearance soon because I don't want him to get too big. DD2 was tough to get out at 8 lbs..


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies! Thankfully she is still head down, though I had a bit of a scare as the student couldn't tell if she was or not at first. My midwife was able to confirm that she is head down. Based on pressure and some pain/stretching I am feeling between my legs for the past couple of days, I am guessing she is moving down into my pelvis now. 

I hope your appointment goes well today too! Hopefully you get some encouraging news about your little guy's progression!


----------



## more babies

That's great Mrs. Eddie! Glad to hear Isla is still head down! I would imagine at this point she would stay that way.

Not much happened at my appointment. She didn't check me so I don't know if I've dilated or effaced anymore. My next appointment is scheduled for next Tuesday but am hoping not to make it till then. :dohh:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!
Sorry it's been a while.... I've been stalking but never got round to updating :blush:

First of all huge congrats to Lotus Womb - so happy for you and can't wait to see a piccie :happydance:
Morebabies - sorry things are so tough at the moment, hoping the end is in sight. 
Mrs Eddies - yay for head down! Not long for you now either
Hope Annio is ok, looking forward to more baby news :flower:
And hope everyone else is doing ok - iowbird got Fx'd you get your BFP this cycle!

I am ok, have found first tri hard work. Been vomiting sometimes 8/9 times a day and have struggled with low blood pressure, dizziness etc. My job is quite physically demanding and I've struggled with my shifts, had to ring in sick a few times or have come in and only lasted a couple of hours before being ordered home... The nurses I work with are being ridiculously protective of me, I could easily get used to it! But this week things seem to be settling a bit, stopped vomiting although the nausea persists and a bit more energy than I have had. So hoping the bad bits are on their way out, either way it's more than worth it!

Get my 12 week scan on Friday. By my previous scans I'm a few days ahead of my tickers but thought I'd get my official EDD at this scan before I update them. I bought a second-hand doppler off eBay which arrived last week and little one's heart is going nice and strong, about 170 whenever I listen :happydance:

Hopefully I'll manage to stay in touch more now I'm feeling better! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Its so great to hear from you baby1!! Sorry to hear work has been tough for you but at least there are people there watching out for you. Also, hopefully the sickness will ease up in 2nd tri. I never got as sick as you but still felt better at some point after getting out of 1st tri. Good luck at your scan tomorrow!! Post pictures! I can't wait to hear how it goes and to see some pictures of your little one! So happy for you!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, the majority of first tri was not great for me either; second tri was A LOT better for me. 

And I agree, definitely post pictures soon!

How are you doing Morebabies? Any indication that your little guy is going to make an appearance soon?


----------



## more babies

I don't know :shrug: I had lots of irregular but painful BH or contractions last night and loads of back pain but it seems to have gone away over night. I actually had a little bit of a freak out last night right before bed. I realized I hadn't felt him move in a while so was laying there trying to wake him up for a good solid 20 minutes (felt like forever) or more and nothing. I've never seen DH look so worried before. So I figured I'd give it another 5 minutes and then I was going to head to the hospital because he's always moving and always so easy to wake up. I decided to stop poking around and just lay on my side and read and sure enough once I relaxed a little off he went and didn't stop for a long time which even though I was tired was fine by me! Little man gave me a good scare! Really hoping he decides its time to come out soon! I honestly though never thought I would have managed to stay off bed rest and make it to 38 weeks so although I've been pretty miserable from pain lately I'm definitely thankful!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Good to hear from you baby1. Rubbish about the sickness though!..... Atleast it's a surefire way of knowing there's a baby growing inside! I never got sickness or any real signs of pregnancy until I got a little bump appearing at around 17 weeks, I kept wondering whether there was anything in there :dohh: Now there's no mistaking it with the amount she wriggles about! She's a lot wrigglier than her brother was!

It's a shame they didn't do more of a check on you more babies, I guess it's just a waiting game now! :hugs: 

I bought a pram off ebay the other day, it should be here tomorrow! :happydance: It's this one:

https://www.simplybaby.co.uk/media/catalog/product/cache/7/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/c/icandy-peach-jogger-loganberry.jpg

I'm so excited for it to arrive, it was a present off MIL, so she knows about it but I've yet to tell OH that we've bought one :dohh:.... He's not really in to it much though, all the baby stuff! I hope he likes the colour though!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies! Actually felt pretty ok the last 2 days or so so hoping second tri is on her way!!
ooh Toms I like the pram, colour is lovely! Do you mind me asking how much you ended up paying? Was it second hand on eBay - we're looking to do that too when the time comes to buy.
Morebabies - hope this is the start for you, really amazed you've made it this far - cannot wait to see pics of the little man!!
Am very excited about scan tomorrow, will post pics tomorrow eve once I get online :thumbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, scan baby1! Very exciting! Hope to see a pic :)

I paid £550 for the pram on ebay, on the high end but it's only a week old and comes with open warrinty and reciept that I can put in my name.... it's still £100 off the rrp price :) There are others on there for around the £400-£600 range which inc the carrycot too. The stroller version is also a lot cheaper (around £300-£500) as they're older x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Can't wait to see the pics, good luck today Baby!

Tom's, absolutely love the pram, very nice!

Morebabies, I hope things pick up for you soon. Its terrible that you feel so uncomfortable :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Toms I love the pram! Really cute!

Baby1 good luck today!

I woke up this morning right after having a dream that id just delivered my little boy. Crazy how real dreams can feel. Just makes me want him here even more!! He has decided to move from his spot that he's been in for months.. not sure if that's a good thing or not :shrug:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Toms, hope you didn't mind me asking, just starting to get my head around prices and a budget for this one!

Well here he/she is!! Measuring 12+4 so time to update my tickers :haha: Very laid back little one, the sonographer had to give them a right poke to get any movement then he/she stretched out and literally put his/her feet up onto the edge of my womb - and that's the shot we've! :flower:
Am over-the-moon happy, even with all the vomiting and hearing heartbeat on doppler it hasn't felt truly real until now :happydance::happydance:

Can't for the life of me get a photo on here straight :blush: Sorry ladies, you'll have to turn your heads!:haha:

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







photo-7.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Toms Mummy

Very sweet baby1, congrats x


----------



## more babies

What a great scan picture baby1! So happy for you!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Baby, what a beautiful photo :cloud9:


----------



## Noo

Finished for maternity leave today! Woohoo! The girls at work were so lovely and generous. Lots of pressies to open :) and a gift card to NEXT which will pretty much pay for 90% of my 0-3 month clothes :)
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 3









2.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 3









3.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## more babies

Wow Noo! How nice of them!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey Noo, what a relief! Aren't your colleagues so thoughtful x

So what do you have planned now you're not in work?


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> So what do you have planned now you're not in work?

We are going to the Lake District on Monday for a week... Then I think I'll be home for a week then off to my mum's down in Banbury for a few days.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, I love the lakes :)..... I hope the sun shines for you x


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Ooh, I love the lakes :)..... I hope the sun shines for you x

It'll rain... a lot... It always does when we go! :lol: I don't think we've been yet where it hasn't poured down or thunderstorms. It simply wouldn't be the same in sunshine!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha i know what you mean! But when the sun does come out its extra special! X


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo, so glad that your co-workers gave you such a nice send off. Also, enjoy your week at the lake, that will be so lovely. 

Jealous that you are done work, today being here seems like a huge pain. Keep telling myself that I only have 13 days left, which honestly isn't very long at all. I also know it will be worth it in the end to have more time off with Isla and it is also making time go much more quickly for me. I will be off for almost a year as well so I shouldn't complain. Just feeling very tired today. :sleep:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Not long Mrs Eddie until you can have a few lie ins before baby comes :)

On the flip side, I have been a sahm for a few yrs now but with the odd freelance job thrown in and I am finding time is going sooooo slowly. I feel like I've got no small milestones to count down to, like finishing work :dohh: I have a midwife app tomorrow which I've been counting down to since my 20 week scan! I'm hoping the next one won't be so far away!


----------



## baby1wanted

Bet you're looking forward to a good rest Mrs Eddie! It'll be here soon :hugs:
Hope the mw appointment goes well Toms and that times starts to fly for you soon!

I made it to second tri!! :happydance:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey bab y1!!.... Hows the sickness holing up?


----------



## baby1wanted

MUCH better! Still nauseous on and off but have stopped being sick. Getting more energy back as well - did a 24 hour on call at the hospital Sat day / night, there's absolutely no way I could have done that a couple of weeks ago. 
And it is so wonderful to be able to eat properly again! :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey! Go 2nd tri!.... :)


----------



## annio84

hi ladies, will do proper post/catch up when i can but just wanted to let you know, my yellow bump turned out to be... pink! Grace Elizabeth arrived at 21:21 on friday, 9lbs 12 and perfectly healthy. She's just amazing!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Congratulations Annio :hugs: x Can't wait to hear more and see pics :)


----------



## more babies

Congrats Annio!!

AFM I'm at the hospital.. my water broke at 2:00am. Hopefully this labor will be shorter then my other two.


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Not long Mrs Eddie until you can have a few lie ins before baby comes :)
> 
> On the flip side, I have been a sahm for a few yrs now but with the odd freelance job thrown in and I am finding time is going sooooo slowly. I feel like I've got no small milestones to count down to, like finishing work :dohh: I have a midwife app tomorrow which I've been counting down to since my 20 week scan! I'm hoping the next one won't be so far away!

If you're low risk then your next appt won't be until 34 weeks in the UK unless you have a midwife who does primip apps for multips. I got a 31 week appt but I'm high risk.


----------



## Noo

Oooh exciting! 

Has anyone got any tips for backache? I'm in bloody agony. Staying in a caravan isn't helping much but already using heat packs, pillows and last night resorted to co-codamol (15/500 - only took one!) which took the edge off it but I don't like the effect on my bowels of codeine when I'm also taking iron tablets :-( its utterly miserable. I'm wearing a bump support brace but I just cannot get comfortable whether sitting, standing, laying... :-(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Tom's, it does help the time pass much quicker. 

Congrats Baby, second trimester is an awesome milestone to hit!

Congrats Annio on the birth of your little girl. Can't wait to hear more about her.

Go Morebabies! I hope that you have a quick labour and can't wait to hear about your little guy's arrival!

Not much new here, 37 week midwife appointment this evening.


----------



## more babies

Well just about 10 hours since my water broke and I'm 6 cms. This is about how I expected it to go. I ended up getting an epidural a little while ago because the back labor got to be too much. Although I am and have been having regular contractions they started pitocin to hopefully make them stronger to get my cervix dilating faster since I've only gone 3cms since I've been here. Time to hurry up and wait! :dohh:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey morebabies! I hope its smooth sailing now youve had the epi x 

Thanks noo, i am low risk but was sent to hosp after my app today as i mentioned less movement and there was a dip in the heartrate so went in to be monitered for a bit. Luckily everythings okay but midwife had booked an app for 32 weeks instead of 24 just to check up x


----------



## Toms Mummy

I cant think of anything for back pain except maybe atretching the hamstrings for sciatica?


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah massive congrats Annio!! Can't wait to see a piccie. 

And yay morebabies!! Hope all is going ok and can't wait to hear news!

Ooh these babies being born is getting me very excited! :happydance:


----------



## Buttercup2

annio84 said:


> hi ladies, will do proper post/catch up when i can but just wanted to let you know, my yellow bump turned out to be... pink! Grace Elizabeth arrived at 21:21 on friday, 9lbs 12 and perfectly healthy. She's just amazing!

Congrats Annio!! I'm looking forward to hearing your birth story and more about your little girl.

Go MoreBabies! I hope the pitocin gets things moving. Can't wait to hear about your little man!

Tom's, I'm really glad everything is ok with your little girl.

I've been doing a lot of reading about labor. I just can't get enough! I definitely want to hear everyone's birth stories as they happen!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Buttercup, how are you feeling?.... I really like reading the other birth stories on this site :) x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tom's and Buttercup, I love reading birth stories too, can't get enough of them at the moment. I also feel like I'm almost "training" for labour in a sense, with my exercising, walking, time on the exercise ball, RLT and now EPO. I've also printed off some positive affirmations that I have been reading to try and hype myself up. :thumbup:

Had my 37 week midwife appointment last night. Went well, Isla looks good and is still in good position. I am measuring on track and when we listened to her heartbeat we could also hear her hiccuping on the dopler, it was too cute. :cloud9:

I can't believe that I am full-term as of today and by tomorrow I am going to be able to say that I will have a baby this month. :wacko:

I hope Morebabies has had her LO by now. Can't wait to hear all about it and see pics of the little guy!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Mrs Eddie, my yoga teacher said that if you circle your hips in labour it will knock an hr off your labour! :haha:.... worth a shot!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Toms Mummy said:


> Mrs Eddie, my yoga teacher said that if you circle your hips in labour it will knock an hr off your labour! :haha:.... worth a shot!

Couldn't agree with you more, I'll be using a hula hoop during labour now :rofl:


----------



## Toms Mummy

:haha: thatd be a sight!.... She also said that in late pregnancy when babys head is down that its okay to do squats as it opens th. Pelvis more and aids baby to move down, meaning that theres leas likelihood of them flipping x


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

That makes sense, am already doing squats on a daily basis :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Sorry for the late update.. and this will be quick but our baby boy arrived July 30th at 5:23pm and weighed 7lb 8oz. It was a long 15 hour labor with 2 hours of pushing. It was the most difficult pushing I have ever done even though DD2 was bigger and I was pushed almost as long with her. Starting to feel slightly less sore today but its still hard moving around. Our baby boy is doing great and we will be going home today and I'll post a picture in the next few days! I haven't caught up on the thread but I hope everyone else is doing good and I'll catch up later! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

As I said on the other thread Morebabies, I am so happy for you. :hugs: It doesn't sound like the pushing aspect of your labour was ideal but you must be beyond thrilled that he is here now. Can't wait to see pics! :cloud9:


----------



## Toms Mummy

So pleased for you more babies, so lovely to have your boy here! I hope you can take it easy over the next couple of weeks to give yourself time to recover x


----------



## iow_bird

congratulations morebabies!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Yay morebabies!!! Massive congrats and welcome to the world little boy. Can't wait to see a pic and hope you're doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup2

Congrats morebabies!! Welcome to the world baby boy :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Grr I am struggling to sleep atm!.... I toss and for ages, finally get to sleep and then our little boy comes in to our bed taking up all the room :dohh: I moved in to his room last night. If I don't sleep I'm so grumpy the next day!

I am enjoying my pregnancy besides there lack of sleep! I'm also trying to savour it as it will be my last :(

How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Tom's do you have a pregnancy/body pillow? One of the best investments that I made for this pregnancy and I am still sleeping well because of it. :thumbup:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah mrs eddie, my friend gave me this long sausage shape pillow, its fab and i cant sleep without it! But add me, my oh, tom, sometimes the dog :haha:, and the pillow! It gets pretty crowded in our bed!..... I might just swap places with tom for the next 3 months!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yes, I definitely think I would be hopping in Tom's bed, sounds like a full house :haha:

I am going to be offline for a couple of days, fulfilling my duties as an MOH for my sister's wedding. I don't think I will be able to check back here until August 6. Hope everyone keeps doing well; looking forward to catching up once I get back :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hope the wedding goes well Mrs Eddie! 
And hope you get some sleep soon Toms... Is it a bad thing that I am already claiming the bed as mine and mine alone quite regularly?! :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow your sisters wedding has come rnd so quickly mrs eddie! Have fun x

baby1, that is completely fine to claim the bed :haha:


----------



## more babies

Here's two pictures from the day after I had him. The black and white one is a picture the hospital took and the other is me awkwardly trying to take a picture of him while holding him :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130802_125156.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_20130731_182800_927-1.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Toms Mummy

Very sweet more babies!.... That's really nice of your hospital to take such a lovely pic. What is his name? x


----------



## Noo

How gorgeous! Does he have a name yet? I still can't quite get my head around the fact I'm going to have another little person in te house even though we have spent half the day starting on painting the base colour for the nursery!


----------



## Buttercup2

more babies said:


> Here's two pictures from the day after I had him. The black and white one is a picture the hospital took and the other is me awkwardly trying to take a picture of him while holding him :haha:

Congrats!! Such a smushy little guy! I just want to cuddle him :D


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah he really is beautiful morebabies!! Absolutely lovely photos :flower:


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies! Sorry for the delay in getting on again. I was readmitted to hospital over the weekend with heavy bleeding and I passed a clot the size of my fist! Luckily all is well and I'm home again with antibiotics and iron tablets, but I'm severly anaemic so everything is an effort.

Anyway, DH has taken Grace for a walk so thought I'd tell you all a bit about my labour and birth. 

So I woke up at 1am on 26th with contractions every 15 minutes or so and managed to dose off between them. It was only after the third one I realised what kept waking me! So I got up and pottered around trying to keep myself busy. I had some light snacks and at some point got in the shower to try to relax (we don't have a bath). Anyway, I didn't really notice it happen but by 6 am I woke my hubby so he could time my contractions for me and I had 4 in 10 minutes so I rang the birth unit. The midwife on the phone asked me some questions and then asked how I was coping and advised me to try to manage at home for as long as possible as I was coping well. So DH made me some tea and toast which I guzzled down and then wanted more. Sadly a few bites into the second round it all came back so I gave it up as a bad do. By 9am I had been pacing the floor for a couple of hours because sitting still hurt too much, hubby timed some more contractions and they were two minutes apart so I decided to take some paracetamol and head off to the unit. Unfortunately the paracetamol made me sick again all over the kitchen floor! So then had to wait for hubby to clean it up. The midwife checked me at 20 past 9 and I was 5-6cm but baby was back to back. So I got in the birth pool and managed to cope well with my contractions by breathing through them. I loved the birth pool! I was checked again at half one and midwife and I were sure I'd be nearly there but still only 5-6. So I tried getting out of the pool and walking around for a couple of hours. It worked cos 2 hours later I was 8cm. I got back in the pool then because I was getting a bit worm out from pacing and the pains were getting stronger. I started getting the urge to push which was really overwhelming and odd. Sadly around 5pm it all started to go wrong. I got a temp so had to get out of the pool and then after about and hour out again my waters broke and they were meconium stained so I had to be blue lighted to the main hospital. I was beyond caring but there was no room for hubby and I could tell he didn't want to leave us. They gave me gas and air in the ambulance because I didn't cope as well without DH and they were hoping it would distract me from pushing!

At the main hospital they finally checked me again at 10 past 8 and said I could start pushing. The midwife then ran out of the room as the emergency buzzer was going! So I'm lying there wondering if I'm still allowed to push or not! I pushed for just over an hour and finally her head was crowning. I was so not prepared for that and completely freaked out and started yelling at the midwife! She shouted at me and then after a couple of breaths baby's head was out and I had this awful feeling of needing to poo. Fortunately she was out in 1 more push.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I am back from my sister's wedding, everything went wonderfully well and though I am tired today was so happy to be a part of it; though I must admit I was a tad emotional (pregnancy hormones) and did get a bit sick of people asking how I was feeling, was I sure that the baby wouldn't be born during the ceremony/reception, etc. 

This week is going to be insanely busy at work so will do my best to pop in when I can. I have my 38 week midwife appointment tomorrow and have a feeling that she might want me to stop working a bit earlier than the 16th so I am trying to get as much done as I can before that time. 

Morebabies, what an absolutely gorgeous boy. You must be so thrilled that he is here :cloud9:

Annio, thanks for sharing your birth experience. I'm sorry that you had some problems at the end and that you've had to be re-admitted to the hospital. Hope that you're feeling better and enjoying your time with your little girl. 

Hope the rest of you are doing well too!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Annio, that sounds like a nice birth :) Obviously besides being rushed to the hospital but I'm glad it all went naturally. Hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Mrs Eddie, glad the wedding went well, I can imagine it being tiring, hope you get some time to relax soon! Bet you can't wait to finish work!

I'm feeling good atm, I have discovered a bump support band which a friend has given me, it is fab and has taken some of the weight of the bump off! At my midwife app she said that because I am slim I will probably measure slightly smaller than what I am but I measured right on 28 weeks... I said I wasn't expecting a small baby after my son was born at 6lb 8oz but 4 weeks early!.... if it's true that they put on half a lb each week in the last 4 weeks then he should have been 8lb 8oz at 40 weeks. So I am guessing this girly will be atleast 9lb! Eek!


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks for sharing Annio! And hope you're feeling better soon :hugs: 
Glad the wedding went well Mrs Eddie, not long to go now :flower:
Toms pregnancy bands are amazing!! I cover the obstetric wards at work sometimes and often give these out to the prenatal patients. I'll be getting myself one as soon as I'm any half decent size! :haha: 
All ok here, having some issues with blood pressure bit otherwise fine :flower:


----------



## more babies

Thanks for all the wonderful comments ladies! :flower: His name is Landon and its hard to believe it was a week ago yesterday that I had him. He ended up getting quite jaundice but its steadily going down. I hate to have to keep getting him poked to have his levels checked though. I have been finding breastfeeding difficult at times especially with the lack of sleep. I also feel very guilty about the amount of time it takes away from my girls and they hate that they can't help feed him and be a part of it. They also only have a few weeks left of summer vacation before heading back to school so I feel bad we can't do much and also wonder how breastfeeding is going to work out with the amount of driving around I do on a daily basis with the girls school and sports. Just taking it day by day for now but just find it so stressful at times. I am also still very sore from labor and pushing so hard and long so really have to keep my walking to a minimum. DH had to go back to work yesterday which sucks but it was nice having him around especially since he has to work so much. I still find it hard to believe we actually have our baby boy. Really amazing! :cloud9:

Mrs. Eddie happy to hear you made it through your sisters wedding without any problems! Also good luck with your busy work week and try to relax whenever possible! Soon you little Isla will be here!!

Annio thanks for sharing your birth story! I hope all is going well with you and your little one!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Great to hear from you more babies! I hope the BF sorts itself out soon, sometimes it can take a few weeks to really settle in to it and maybe start introducing expressed milk?..... I BF my son but it was only my son I had to worry about, so I'm a bit more nervous this 2nd time round, like as you say, it can take away a lot of your time!.... Beats making up bottles 10 times a day though, and all that money you save on formula maybe you could put it away for a special treat for your girls?


----------



## more babies

I just ordered all the things I need to start hopefully getting a freezer stash going. I didn't want to order anything before hand just in case it didn't work out. I don't like not having a schedule and not knowing how much he's eating each time especially since a lot of times he falls asleep shortly after starting. The nonstop feedings at night are really hard too. Still just taking it day by day and will see how things are going at the end of august to see what will be doable once school and sports start up for the girls. I will say though having started breastfeeding it makes me feel so guilty and bad if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Toms Mummy

:hugs: more babies, I hope it doesn't take too long for him to settle in to a nice feeding routine x


----------



## justmeinlove

Annio, more, remember you're welcome to join the fb group?


----------



## Buttercup2

More babies, don't give in to the mommy guilt! It's too easy to beat yourself up about everything. You are an awesome mom who is doing everything right by your family, whether breastfeeding works out for you or not. Enjoy it and don't let guilt sneak in!


----------



## more babies

Thanks ladies! We had a pretty good night last night so it was good to get a little bit of sleep. I think part of my problem also is that I don't feel 100% comfortable breastfeeding, especially with other people around. :shrug:


----------



## more babies

It's been quiet here.. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yeah I noticed that too!.... I'm well, not much going on. My OH is away for 2 weeks with work which is pretty normal but this time I have no car :dohh: so staying at my mum's this week!.... Have a midwife app tomorrow so looking forward to that :)

How's everyone else?.... How's baby and breastfeeding going More Babies x


----------



## Noo

Not great :( The fainting has got beyond ridiculous now. Sometimes 2-3 times a day. So debilitating :( Seeing the MW on Thursday so hoping she has some suggestions other than increasing my sodium intake. Only thing that makes me feel slightly normal is orange lucozade.... I'm thinking of requesting a GTT too!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh dear noo, that must be horrible! I'm a frequent fainter which is triggered due to low blood pressure and an over active imagination when it comes to gory stuff :blush:... I hope your mw can figure something out for you x


----------



## Noo

Yup, my booking BP was 85/50... It was 70/40 the other day but that was immediately following a faint. Its hideous though. I get all hot/cold sweats, get glittery flashing lights and start to feel slightly deaf then have some panicky claustrophobic urge to get out and sit down. I can't stay in an non-air conditioned shop for more than 4-5 minutes without needing to sit down and of course none of them have chairs!


----------



## annio84

Noo, sorry to hear you're feeling poorly. Hope you can figure something out.

More, I really hope the BF gets better soon and baby settles into a routine. I'm BF Grace and it can be really stressful with the lack of routine and constant night feeding. I felt much better when the MW weighed her and she'd gained some. The health visitor is coming tomorrow so hoping for a good gain so I know I'm definitely feeding her enough.

I'm feeling a lot better now in myself. The antibiotics are finished, bleeding has settled down and I think the iron tablets are tarting to have some effect because I can do stuff without feeling breathless. It all seems so starnge now that she's nearly three weeks old though, I'm actually missing being pregnant.

Hope all is well with everyone else. Who's due next? Is it MrsEddie?


----------



## more babies

No the fainting sounds terrible to have to deal with. I fainted once while pregnant with DD2 but was fine after I started taking an iron supplement. I couldn't imagine having to worry about it all the time.

Toms glad to hear all is well with you. I hope your appointment goes well!

Annie happy to hear your feeling better and that you're done with the meds. I find myself missing being pregnant just to have some time back, otherwise this pregnancy had been so hard and painful at the end that there isn't much to miss about it.

Mrs. Eddie I hope everything is going good with you!! Not too much longer before little Isla will be here!!

Breastfeeding is going. I have to use nipple shields or else he won't latch so that's annoying but it works for us right now. I have my down days but I'm thinking its more to do with sleep then anything else because I find I've been getting depressed easily but now noticing its on the days when we've had a rough night. Landon has also been gassy lately. But he's having more and more periods of time when he's awake so that's been nice as I really look forward to the point when you can interact with them a bit more. I'm still dreading the start of school and sports for the girls though. It's definitely going to be hard in the beginning having to get right up and go and do so much in and out and driving around with a newborn.


----------



## Noo

I'm dreading the start of school being heavily pregnant - I've NO idea how I'll cope with a newborn. He starts school at 9am and we normally get up at 8-8.15. I've a feeling with a baby I'll have to get up at 7 to get the baby fed, bathed and dressed and THEN do the normal school stuff?! Ack! Though that'll be from day one of having baby as he's not due till they're already back :(


----------



## Toms Mummy

I was thinking of the school run today too!.... We have to drive Tom to school, he's only in for 2hrs each morning so can see me spending most of my time outside the school in the car feeding baby :dohh:

Midwife app went well today, there has been 2 different trainee midwives there the last 2 times I've been. The 1st one a couple of weeks ago took some blood and I thought she was fantastic! (I usually go really dizzy or faint!) Until an hr later when I looked at the area and it was sooo bruised with blood under the skin, it was like that for a week:dohh:..... This week a different trainee palpatated my bump and said she reckoned baby was bottom down as she couldn't feel head but I know she is head down :) She also measured me and I'm measuring 28weeks instead of 30weeks, again I think she was wrong as I was sitting up a bit as my midwife didn't want me to lay down due to heartbeat dipping last time..... My midwife didn't double check the trainee today but that doesn't bother me as it's still early and they're got to have a go otherwise they'd never learn anything! 

I went to yoga class this evening too which was lovely :) Baby is kicking about all over the place now!


----------



## more babies

Luckily DD1 wakes up to her alarm then showers and gets herself ready for school with no issues so I usually just bring her to the bus stop at 7:30 but if needed she can go herself which I have a feeling she will be doing a lot in the beginning. DD2 on the other hand is not a morning person and needs a lot of coaxing to get up and get ready on time to leave shortly after 8:00. Then I'll be home alone till 3 when I pick DD2 up from school. DD1 takes the bus and walks home so I don't need to worry about her. It's after school that's the real nightmare. They both do dance on two different days and also sports practices and games during the week and weekends. So it should be interesting and this is where I don't know if breastfeeding will be doable given how time consuming it is. I spend hours driving around from 3:00 on and then also have to make dinner and all that. :dohh:


----------



## Noo

You have all day to make dinner and then you can reheat it when its time to eat :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies

Not much happening this end... 16 week check with midwife next week and we're just on countdown to our anomaly scan. 
Feel better than I did in first tri but not exactly glowing! Still nauseous on and off, can only eat small meals or I get bad indigestion and dizzy a lot of the time... bump is growing nicely now and I'm noticeably pregnant which I love :flower: Listen to the heartbeat on my doppler every few days and so far so good!

Noo - that doesn't sound great at all, hope it settles soon! 

Morebabies - really great that you're persisting with BF even it it does mean nipple shields. I think BF is my biggest fear at the moment - I want to do it SO much I'm petrified in case I'm not able to.... I think I could cope with everything going wrong at the birth and ending up with a section or something (although I really want a natural birth) but if I couldn't BF I think I'd struggle with that. Need to give myself a bit of a talking to on that one I think. Hope it keeps going ok for you and your little man.

Toms - time is ticking away for you now now, you're getting there!! Am I right in thinking you used cloth nappies with Tom? If so I think I'll need to pick your brains at some point... keep looking into the details and it's a minefield!!:haha: Really really could like to try it though.

Hope Mrs Eddie is ok.... have it in the back of my head that she was going to be offline for a few days

And Annio - glad you're feeling a bit better! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh and you're all making my laugh with your talk of the school run etc with a newborn. I'm having genuine freak outs at ever making it out of the house again with just me and the baby!! :blush:


----------



## Toms Mummy

I think the thought of breastfeeding puts a lot of pressure on mothers, which in turn can make it worse if it's not going as smoothly as you'd hope!..... I have heard that the 1st 6 weeks is the hardest and getting past then is a massive milestone :hugs:

Yeah baby1, I used cloth with tom, also using cloth again this time. The natural parenting section is brilliant for advice but if you want to as me anything I'll try to answer :)


----------



## Buttercup2

baby1, I'm also interested in cloth diapering! I'm a ftm, but I've done a ton of research and purchased a bunch of diapers. I sure hope cloth diapers work out for us! I also found the amount of info out there to be overwhelming, but I went to a store that had several different types for sale and fiddled around with them. That helped me get an idea of what type of cloth diaper might work best for us.

morebabies, good for you for sticking to your commitment to BF! It sounds like you are very busy with your two other LOs. Good luck, we're all rooting for you and we support you, however you end up feeding your sweet boy. :hugs:

Tom's, that's funny about the trainee midwife. It's always a bit fun to be "in the know". I like to tell people we don't know what we're having (even thought we know it's a girl), just so I can hear all the different opinions about what the baby might be. I had two people get into a fairly heated discussion about whether I was carrying high or low, and whether that meant it was a boy or girl. It was pretty funny :haha:

I had a 3d scan last week--it's so cool! My little girl already looks like her daddy. I can't believe I'm less than 10 weeks away! :D I've been a little concerned because she recently flipped over and is now head-up, after being head-down for practically the entire pregnancy up until this point. Any suggestions on how to get her to flip back over? I checked out the "spinning babies" website, but i found it very clunky and hard to use. I have a very active job and am on my feet all day long every day--would more sitting help? stretches? cartwheels? :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







bebe 3d scan.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## more babies

Noo that's very true. It's something I would have to work on because I'm one of those people who just loves to eat the food right when it's done while its nice and hot and also hate reheated food.

Baby1 happy to hear things are going well for you aside from not feeling so great. I remember being so excited once I was noticeably pregnant. Im obviously so happy LO is here now but I miss just laying in bed at night rubbing my pregnant belly.

Buttercup your scan picture came out great!! :cloud9: i don't remember at what point but my LO had also been head down the entire time then for a day or two went heads up (I could tell from the kicks to the cervix :haha: ) but then flipped himself back down. Hopefully this is will be the case for you too!

Toms there much more pressure to breatfeed now then there was when I had my girls 11 and almost 8 years ago. I don't even remember it being talked about. But this time everyone everywhere was very pro breastfeeding and there were posters and information at every corner.


----------



## more babies

So I'm running into some BF problems. For the past two days LO has seemed extra hungry and has been cranky and crying a lot. From the start I've had one breast that produces more and comes out faster then the other but I'm pretty sure the slow one isn't producing much at all anymore. I've been pumping once a day and DH has been giving him one bottle a day after he gets home from work so that he can have his time with him and share a little in the feedings. I've noticed I've been getting slightly less out of that side but today it dropped down to only being able to get 1 oz out of that side. Which probably explains why LO has been feeding extra long on that side and been really unhappy these past two days. The other side produces a lot of milk but I don't think it's enough to make up for what the other isn't producing. So I don't know what I'm suppose to do now.. :shrug: I went into the whole breastfeeding thing with a laid back attitude that if it worked it worked and if it didn't that was ok too. But now that it worked the thought of it not working really gets me down. I've also unfortunately been breaking out in eczema rashes. I think it's more stress related but still it makes me unable to have skin to skin contact with LO for more then just a couple minutes. :sad1:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lovely scan pic Buttercup! :) I laughed about you not telling someone the gender! :haha:.... I am going to try that!

More babies, I know what you mean about everyone talking about breastfeeding now!.... It's very common to breastfeed near me, to the point where my friend used to feel ashamed to get a bottle out for her LO! It's such a shame :(.... Did you breastfeed you other 2 children?

I've heard that it's all about supply and demand, maybe try putting Landon on to the boob that's not supplying much 1st? Or maybe try expressing from that one whilse he is feeding on the other as him feeding will produce more of a let down?..... These are just personal suggestions so may not be the perfect solution x


----------



## more babies

No I formula fed my girls. With DD1 I was very young and uncomfortable doing it and with DD2 I was having a massive severe eczema problem over my entire body that it was impossible to even try.


----------



## Noo

Stop pumping from that breast. It doesn't provide as much stimulation as the baby. Try and time your pumping so you use the other breast and offer the slower breast to the baby as often as you can and then offer the other one after it. You can feed from both breasts for a feed though you need to alternate which breast you offer first as they tend to empty that one. 

AFM: I had an emergency growth and doppler scan today as I'm measuring 40cm at 34 weeks. Baby is 6lb 6oz and on the 97th centile for all of his measurements (head and tummy is actually off the scale). Got a GTT booked for Tue, Consultant review Fri and then will need to consider mode of delivery. Looking very much like I'll be having a planned section considering if he continues to follow that growth line he'll be heading to 10lb 8oz at 40 weeks which isn't really unrealistic given the weight of my first baby. Problem is that his shoulders got stuck and I'm only 5ft 2 so it would probably be really irresponsible to decline a section when I had a 4th degree tear and 3L haemorrhage following the last shoulder dystocia :(


----------



## annio84

Noo, sorry to hear that, but at least you know about it and can plan for baby's safe arrival.

More, I know what you mean about all the pressure to BF, but don't let it get in the way of doing what's best for you and baby. If you want to carry on with it are there any local groups or services you can contact for support? I have a group called little angels and one of the girls calls me regularly to ask how I'm getting on and give me advice about any problems. Something like that could be useful for you or perhaps a breastfeeding group? When I'm ready to start expressing I'll definitely be asking them for support and advice.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I haven't been on here lately. Began mat leave last week and was very busy doing some work stuff from home and getting some baby stuff done around the house. One of my very good friends also got married this weekend so was away for that.

Still no baby here. At my midwife appointment last week they didn't even check me as Isla is still not engaged. Since then I've been doing lots of squatting, stairs and ball bouncing and I think she may have moved down a little, will find out at my appointment tomorrow. 

I am going to try and get caught up with this thread tomorrow and see what has been going on with everyone. 

Sorry to be MIA for so long and hope you're all doing well!


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek hope it's not too long a wait for you now Mrs Eddie!
Today I am mostly feeling happy :thumbup: This time 2 days ago I was having really bad issues with indigestion / heartburn and (I'm ashamed to say after all this time waiting) was getting a bit fed up with the whole pregnancy thing. But today I feel like my normal self for the first time in a long time :happydance: Also I got an unexpected day off work as I had a bad 24 hours on-call yesterday (I ended up at the hospital most of the night last night) so after a lie in to catch up on sleep I took myself for a lunch out then some window shopping for baby things (no buying until the 20 weeks scan :haha:). My bump is definitely baby not bloat now and I can tell that people can tell I'm pregnant when I walk down the street which I LOVE! 
Although I've obviously been over the moon since we found out I think today is the first day I've actually enjoyed being pregnant yay! :flower:
Hope everyone else is ok? How is the BF going morebabies? And Noo how is your BP? :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, can't believe how far along you are now Mrs Eddie!.... I hope she makes an appearance soon!

Baby, I'm glad you're feeling good :).... I hope this is the end of heartburn and sickness for you x

I'm doing well, but convinced baby is back to back so spending as much time as I can on my hands and knees!.... Any other tips?


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, I've heard that standing on your head helps (seriously)! It helps make more room for baby to move around because it relaxes the uterine ligaments. I've been kneeling on the edge of the couch and putting my elbows on the floor to get a pretty-much inverted posture. I'm trying to get this girl to go head down though. She's been moving lots, but mostly just left to right. Still head up for now.


----------



## more babies

It's great to hear from you Mrs. Eddie! I've been wondering how you've been doing. I can't believe in two days you'll be full term. Hopefully little Isla will make her appearance soon!!!

Toms all three of mine were back to back and only turned once it came time to push :dohh: I had horrible back labor with all them but this one was definitely the worst and is what made me give in to the epidural when I did.

Buttercup hopefully she decides to slip herself around soon!

Baby1 glad to hear you're feeling better and finally getting to the point where you can enjoy your pregnancy a little bit! Hopefully it sticks around!

AFM I think pumping hurts my supply big time. I've only been doing it once a day but I feel like it takes a good number of feedings from LO to get it back and I just don't get much out from it. Problem is I can't avoid pumping once school starts for the kids due to the amount of time ill be out. Sports have already started for them so I don't know, we'll see what happens. I'm not going to stress myself out about it too much and will just take it as it comes.


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> And Noo how is your BP? :flower:

Still low! Sits around 80/50. Dreading going for my GTT tomorrow as I have a feeling I'll pass out after fasting from tonight then downing lucozade! Blah!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks Buttercup, I'll give it a try!.... I'm more nervous about back to back than I am about breech :dohh:..... I've heard it hurts more like you say more babies but I can't cope with having an epi!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie how are you doing?? Anxiously awaiting baby news from you soon! :winkwink: I hope all is well!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Ooh, yes Mrs Eddie! You're officially overdue!.... Assuming baby hasn't arrived yet!


----------



## Noo

Section booked for 19th September! Eeek... Now just stay inside till then, Mr!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow Noo! How exciting!.... Must be crazy knowing the date!.... My friend had a planned c section and said it was so surreal as the women next to her was doing her hair and nails for the post birth pics :dohh:


----------



## Buttercup2

Noo how exciting! :D

Mrs Eddie, how are things going? How are you feeling??

Good news for me: passed the glucose tolerance test. Phew.


----------



## more babies

I hope everyone is doing good! :flower:

Mrs. Eddie still thinking about you and hopefully you're doing ok!

Hard to believe my little man is already 4 weeks old. I'm beyond exhausted but remembering despite some long days it all really goes by way too fast!! Anyways, just wanted to quickly share some pictures of him at 4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## more babies

It's not letting me post more than one in a post for some reason so here's one more..
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Toms Mummy

He's really sweet more babies, I'm glad you're doing well :)

AFM I am still enjoying being pregnant :) trying to make to most of it as it'll be the last ever time. Feeling tired though, not sleeping too well at night as I can't get comfortable and my nose is always congested. My OH is away at work atm, he's done one week and has another left so I'm on my own with Tom. I have been taking my tiredness out on him, shouting at him over stupid things. Can't wait until OH is back! Also, this baby has become a really strong kicker, it's very overwhelming at times when she jabs me in my ribs!

How's everyone else getting on?


----------



## more babies

Toms you're getting so close and before you know it you'll have your baby girl here! Glad to hear you're still enjoying your pregnancy despite being tired. I too have unintentionally taken out some of my stress from being so exhausted on my girls. Its hard not to be more irritable when you're so tired.


----------



## baby1wanted

More babies he is GORGEOUS!!! Can't believe it's been 4 weeks already!

Great news on the GTT Buttercup :thumbup:

And exciting news for you Noo, hope little one stays put until your date, are you feeling any better yet?

Toms I can't believe how close you are getting now too, getting very excited for you :happydance:

Mrs Eddie, we're very patiently waiting for news of Isla's arrival here! :haha: Hope all is well :hugs:

All good here, feeling much more like my normal self again. This weekend we threw a 15th Anniversary party / mini-festival for DHs brother and his wife. 100 people, marquees, a bouncy castle, barbecue, candyfloss machine, band playing and camping in the field next to our house. Loads of games for the little ones and once they were asleep dancing and a late night film with popcorn for the adults :thumbup: Great fun though I didn't get to bed until 3am and still recovering now :wacko: Got out of all the heavy preparation and clean up work though, going to miss having this excuse once the pregnancy is over :haha: Little bump seems to be growing almost daily (will post a pic when I get a chance) and everyone days I'm looking well. Less than 3 weeks until we find out the sex if bump is compliant and we can't wait. I've held to my promise not to buy anything until I pass the 20 week scan mark but it's getting increasingly difficult! I still suspect team pink, DH is team blue so we'll see who's right!
:flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Mmm just realised that in 10 or so weeks you'll all have had your little ones and there doesn't seem to be much news coming from the testing thread..... you better all stick around to see me through my last trimester ladies!!! :haha::blush::haha::blush:


----------



## Buttercup2

Morebabies, he's so adorable! I love that first picture. Such chubby little cheeks! 

Tom's, I'm glad to hear you are enjoying being pregnant! I am too, although like you, I'm starting to get into the "too big to sleep well" phase I think. It's fun to have people offer to do things for you though ;) Have you guys started thinking about names? Is your OH getting excited to meet his new LO?

Baby1, that's great that you're starting to feel better! 2nd trimester is supposed to be the easy one, since you're looking adorable and pregnant, but not yet huge and starting to feel tired. Will you share the gender with us once you know what you are having??

AFM, the girls at work started a poll guessing when they think this little one will make an appearance. My Dr said they generally don't like to let people go more than 7 days past due date, so she will be born by Oct 28th (most likely). That actually works out really well for us, because my DH has to go out of the country Nov 1-6 (yikes!), and he wants some time with the baby before he has to leave! Also, baby seems to have turned herself head-down now. The part of her at the top feels pretty wide and squishy--more like a butt than a head! :D Before, her hard little baseball head was right up under my ribs.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow baby1, busy weekend! Sounds like fun though :)..... Yeah I hope you'll share with us what you're having? :) Of course we'll be in here seeing how you're getting on!.... Shame there hasn't been any newcomers recently :(

Buttercup, how far along are you now? I think we're very similar. I'll have to show a pic of my bump too!..... I think we have settled on the name Kate. She won't have a middle name. OH and LO are very excited, LO keeps kissing my bump, it's so sweet :)


----------



## Noo

Christ... 36 weeks and measuring 43cm.... I'm glad I'm having a section! :lol:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow Noo!.... Is it possible there's a lot of water in there? That's what happened to my friend x


----------



## Buttercup2

Noo, big baby! I'm glad you opted for the section too. 

Toms, I'm 32+3. I feel enormous, but i think i look about right for 8mo pregnant. I'm measuring a little but ahead according to my Dr. i hope that means my sweet girl doesn't come late. I just can't wait to see her!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I hope she's not late too buttercup :).... I hope mine's not overdue either, I'm thinking the 38-39 mark would be good :)...... Not sure how I'm measuring as I don't have an appointment for another couple of weeks and I can't find my tape measure :dohh:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Here's my 31 week bump :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1193.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buttercup2

Tom's look at you; such a great bump!! You started out slow and didn't look very pregnant right away, but you sure do now! :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

I know, it's crazy! It seems to have appeared from knowhere!.... Be great to see yours :)


----------



## annio84

Hi Ladies! Just wanted to pop in and show you a little picture of Grace (hopefully, assuming it works!) and to see how you're all getting on. Was hoping to hear some news from Mrs Eddie! 

Toms, lovely cute bump!

Noo, so exciting that you know exactly when your little one is going to put in an appearance. I wonder how big he'll be?!


----------



## Noo

I think fluid volume is slightly above "normal" but the baby is supposedly well above 97th centile so would need more fluid. Bump is rock solid and if you poke around all you feel is baby so think he's going to be a decent size like his big brother! Not sure he'll hit the same weight as Coby though as he was born at 41 weeks and this one is being evicted at 39 weeks. My guess is around 9lb2 ish which is still big for me given I'm only 5ft 2! I had a really bad shoulder dystocia with Coby (8 minutes with crap apgars of 3, 6 and 9) then 4th degree tear and a 3.3L PPH so I'd rather have a section this time I think!

Though scarily my iron levels are really low and I can't seem to tolerate oral iron and Spa Tone isn't doing a whole lot. I've been on 6 sachets of Spa Tone a day for the last 12 weeks and my iron levels are still 101 (10.1) and my ferritin (iron stores) are only 5!! (normal ferritin is above 40!)


----------



## Buttercup2

Here's a pic of my bump. :) My bellybutton is still in so far! I wonder if it might stay in, because I had laproscopic surgery when I was a teenager and they put a little camera in through my bellybutton. Maybe it will stay stuck down because of the scarring from that surgery. Time will tell!

Annio! Adorable! How are things going? :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8427.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aww Annio, she is so cute!.... I hope it's going well :)

Noo, I have low iron levels and turned down the spa tone that my midwife offered as I thought I'd just try and eat more greens :dohh: I ended up going to boots and having a look at the iron supplements and there's actually more iron in the pregnancy vits than there is in spa tone with regards to recommended daily allowance... they have ones with ginger in too which are easier to take :)


----------



## Noo

Toms Mummy said:


> Noo, I have low iron levels and turned down the spa tone that my midwife offered as I thought I'd just try and eat more greens :dohh: I ended up going to boots and having a look at the iron supplements and there's actually more iron in the pregnancy vits than there is in spa tone with regards to recommended daily allowance... they have ones with ginger in too which are easier to take :)


I can't take pregnancy vitamins as they contain a type of iron that I can't tolerate. I end up with severe diarrhoea and vomiting for 4 hours after taking it which left me ketotic and needing IV fluids! I can't take Ferrous Sulphate or Ferrous Fumerate. I can seem to sort of tolerate this one (apparently VERY expensive Ferrous Gluconate!) but not at the ridiculous dosage they prescribed at the hospital (2 three times a day!). My GP has reviewed the prescription though and re-prescribed it at 1 three times a day... I can get away with 3 a day.. JUST but do need antiemetics for the nausea (but I don't physically vomit so that's a plus!!!) 

I figured I'd keep on with my spa tone as it also has a bit of vitamin C so hopefully it'll have risen in time for my section as low Hb increases the risk of bleeding and I have no iron stores and previously haemorrhaged... I think if they're still really low at my pre-op I'll be given either an iron infusion prior to section or blood transfusion following. I'm not sure which I prefer! The iron in Spa Tone is actually far easier to absorb than the iron found in synthetic sources such as vitamins and iron tablets so technically you're actually better off with the natural sources of iron (red meat, green leafy veg, dried apricots, dark chocolate and cereals fortified with iron) and Spa Tone than you are iron tablets/vitamins. It's why you need such high dosages of iron tablets - you absorb barely anything from them :(


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, sounds horrendous Noo. I'm glad you've managed to finally find something that sort of works then!

Thanks for the info on the vits and spa tone, I may have to have a change :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies, 

Sorry I have not been online forever. Isla is here! She was born on her due date (August 21)via home birth and we're both doing well. My Mom is still here with me and we've been really busy with visitors and adjusting to life with baby. So far I am loving being a Mom, its been an amazing experience. 

Looking forward to catching up with everyone. I'll try to get online tomorrow to post a few pics of our little lady! 

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie it's so great to hear from you! I've been wondering how you're doing and if/when you had Isla. So happy to hear things are going good for you!! Can't wait to see pictures!

Annio she is adorable!!! :could9:

Toms and buttercup you both are looking great!!

Baby1 glad to hear your pregnancy is going good now. So exciting you will be finding out the sex soon!


----------



## more babies

First day back to school for my girls. They were so excited. Getting them off to school went far more smoothly then I expected, although I'm sure every day won't be like that. I can't believe summer is over.. I feel like I missed it :shrug: Landon is starting to smile at things so now when he's awake I look like a fool trying to do ridiculous things to get him to smile. Sleeping is getting better most nights, although I have trouble falling back to sleep at times which is annoying because I need it so bad! He also hates his car seat with a passion! So I've gone to baby wearing when out and about, which is fine and also nice because then people in the stores done try to touch him! :haha: Otherwise things are going good over here.

Hope everyone else is doing good!!! :flower:


----------



## Noo

Congratulations Mrs Eddie :) Ooh a due date baby!


----------



## Toms Mummy

:happydance: congrats Mrs Eddie!.... Can't wait to see pics :)

Glad you had a smooth school run More Babies!... It was Tom's 1st day in school yesterday! Bit clingy but loved it!... Wasn't as traumatic as I expected :)


----------



## more babies

Toms happy your boy had a great first day! DD1 is very social and loved it from the very beginning. DD2 not so much :haha: took her a good year before she looked forward to going and now gets really sad when the last day of school comes.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Glad she's finally settled though :).... She sounds like Tom!

OH came home from work the other evening and we dtd for the 1st time in about a month, but about half and hr later I started getting some pretty painful BH contractions which were coming every 2 mins for about 20 seconds! It was a bit worrying but when I got out of bed they subsided :).... Ever since though I've been having more regular BH with slight cramping. Today has been better though :) I wonder what this means?


----------



## Noo

Hmm... Sex... What is this deed you talk of... LMAO


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha noo! I know what u mean!... We havent done it in so long as ive had recurring thrush and then when we finally get to I end up feeling like im going in to early labour :dohh: its safe to say we wont be doing it again until term!


----------



## annio84

well done mrs eddie! can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies, some lovely bump pictures going on! 
And Annio she really is beautiful! 
Massive congrats to Mrs Eddie on Isla's safe arrival, can't wait to see some piccies :happydance:
AFM after a week of 'blooming' things went downhill very quickly last week, suddenly vomiting again, passing out and horrific pain from right upper abdomen spreading up my back. Cut a long story short ended up in hospital over the weekend and turns out my gallbladder is to blame and now on a shed load of medication. 
Extremely reluctantly have had to go on codeine to control the pain, after 3 nights literally pacing the room in pain I was at my wits end. Hate taking them in that they make me very woozy and so I worry about the effect on baby (though the doctors assure me they're safe). So am coping off them in the day and just using at night. 
On the upside several different people have told me that gallbladder pain can be as bad as labour and I did manage it for 3 days and nights on just paracetemol so hoping labour will be a breeze now?!?!?! :haha: 
Hope you're all well :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Boo baby1, that sounds rubbish :)..... I hope you're feeling better now :hugs:

How's everyiine doing?.... We've lost quite a few member recently! Not long for you Noo either!

I went to see my midwife yesterday, she said baby is well engaged! I've been getting very frequent regular BH and painful ones at night too, so she asked me to pack a hosp ag as she doesn't reckon I'll go full term! Eek!..... I'm now frantically trying to make sure we have everything in order :dohh:


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Boo baby1, that sounds rubbish :)..... I hope you're feeling better now :hugs:
> 
> How's everyiine doing?.... We've lost quite a few member recently! Not long for you Noo either!
> 
> I went to see my midwife yesterday, she said baby is well engaged! I've been getting very frequent regular BH and painful ones at night too, so she asked me to pack a hosp ag as she doesn't reckon I'll go full term! Eek!..... I'm now frantically trying to make sure we have everything in order :dohh:

Wow, Toms, that's crazy! Good luck, keep us posted! It sure would be fun to see her early, but I hope she stays in there and bakes long enough.


----------



## Noo

Last midwife appt today! Eeek! BP slightly raised (not always a bad thing since I normally suffer with it being too low!), Urine fine, Fundus "well over 95th centile", baby head down and 4/5ths engaged and pre-op bloods being done tomorrow. Eeek!
 



Attached Files:







38 Week Bump.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## more babies

Just a quick update from us...

Just had Landon's appointment today. He will be 7 weeks tomorrow and is 13lbs 5oz and 23.5 inches long. I think he's going to be a big boy!

Will try to post more later.. we've been so busy here between school, sports and obviously having a newborn!

Hope everyone else is doing good!! :flower:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow morebabies! Growing lad :)

I am constantly getting cramping and braxton hicks but I've got to the point were I ignore them now rather than worry as they've been going on for 2 weeks now :dohh:

My son's 4th birthday was the other day and we held a party. I had to sleep for most of the next day as the BH had got pretty intense and I was feeling sick! Feel better now though, plus LO had a lovely time :)

Autumn is upon us, I love this time of year but I think I'm getting a cold boo!

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## more babies

Here's a couple pictures of my little man from today! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2









photo-1.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Noo

Jenson arrived today  8lb9oz. Mummy and baby doing well x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## more babies

Congratulations Noo!!!! :happydance: Hope the delivery went well!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow, he's growing so much more babies. Very cute!

Congratulations Noo! Not the big baby you were expecting? :) Very sweet x


----------



## annio84

Well done Noo. Beautiful.

I keep popping in to see how all you ladies are doing. Not many left now.

Grace is lovely. 8 weeks tomorrow and she's 12lb9. obviously mummy's milk is good stuff! We've both had colds this week but better now. 

Hope all is well ladies.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Good to hear from you Annio! Glad everything is going well, sounds like baby is thriving :).... We have colds atm too! I'm hoping baby doesn't come early like my son did as I feel like shit and don't think I'd be able to cope :dohh:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sorry I've not been around a lot. Busy settling into life with lil Miss Isla and lots of visitors. I plan on checking in a few times a week from now on. Things here are good, we are trying to settle into somewhat of a routine, definitely tough with a little one but we're working on it. I'm also starting a few groups next week which I am pretty excited about (baby massage and stroller fit). Can't wait to catch up with you all!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo huge congrats, he's gorgeous!

Morebabies, what a lil sweetie! Hope all is going well with you!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi Mrs Eddie, nice to hear from you :).... Glad all is going well! Enjoy those baby groups, they kept me sane :)


----------



## Noo

What do you do at baby groups? I've not really looked into any but may need to do something once Rich has gone back to work next month. Just spending my time chilling at the minute. Feeds and cuddles!


----------



## Toms Mummy

I remember going to a baby club in our local village, there was a health visitor there each week so it saved her having to come to the house :).... We also got a free cup of tea/biscuits and just met/chatted with other mums. I've made a few friends through it :).... The babies could go until they were 1 so there was toys x

Other ones I went to were baby massage, singing, signing and yoga... I mainly went to meet people and get out of the house :)


----------



## more babies

Glad to hear all is going will Mrs. Eddie with you and Isla!!

I think I ended up with a little but of PND. Since having Landon I had been trying to figure out why I've been having such a hard time (especially since this is my 3rd baby) and I knew it couldn't just be from lack of sleep. I had it with DD1 but forgot since it was so long ago. Anyways I've gotten back into taking my vitamins and iron pills and also opened up to DH about it and I'm feeling better now. Not back to normal but definitely better. I also try to make sure I get outside every day. I had a night out with my friends the other night and DH and I went to a football game Sunday so I think getting out without having kids with me has helped. Now all I need is more sleep! :sleep: Unfortunately DH is leaving Monday for a week. It'll be a long busy week without him here! We also just found out that DD1 is severely allergic to poison ivy and her whole face is swollen to the point where she can't open her eyes at times and also has a rash all over it. I feel bad for her and even more so being an 11 year old girl. She is dreading having to go back to school.

Anyways I do keep up reading on here I just don't always have time to post. Hope everyone is doing well and Toms you're getting so close to the end!! So exciting!!!


----------



## more babies

Ugh LO caught DD2s cold :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi More babies, sorry to hear about the PND, glad you're getting on top of it :hugs:

AFM, I woke up yesterday morn with pinkish spotting in my pants, there was some everytime I went to bathroom so called L&D and went in to see them in the afternoon. They did an internal check and scan but couldn't figure out the bleeding :shrug:

I woke up with still the very very slightest today and I think some of my mucus plug, I'm also getting achy back and crampy bump but not really and tightenings so not sure what's going on :dohh: My OH is away until sat so my sis is here just incase :)


----------



## more babies

Hopefully baby holds off till your DH gets home!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

me too :dohh: :)


----------



## Buttercup2

Stay in there Baby Toms!! You need to bake for a little bit longer! (but only about 7 more days until full term, right Toms?) I hope she waits for your OH!

Morebabies, I'm sorry to hear about the PND. I'm glad you're able to open up to your DH--it always helps to talk to someone about how you feel. Is he being supportive? How are your girls doing back in school? Your little man is pretty darned adorable!

Noo, congrats on the birth!! 8lbs is a great size--not too big or too small. Super cute pic, too :)

I'm having Braxton Hicks all the time, and I think the baby has started to drop (i'm feeling less breathless these days). I have a little bit of cramping/aching here and there, but nothing dramatic. I'm 24 days from my due date, and I'm feeling really nervous about everything. I'm nesting like a person gone mad and the house is in shambles. :wacko: Hopefully I can finish all the projects I keep starting (Make a pillow! Paint this chair for the nursery! Organize all the cloth diapers!). This is when I wish my family lived closer so I could bring them over to help out :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Good to hear from you Buttercup :)..... I have given myself lots of tasks too :dohh: I'm halfway through painting Tom's room so it's more neutral for when baby sleeps in there.... it probably didn't need doing for another year :dohh: I also have baby's chest of drawers to paint, and I've just started to crochet a blanket!.... I do have the cloth nappies nearly sorted though. My friends have given me some new ones to top up my stash so I have washed them and just seeing how long they take to dry on the airer in the house. So far I'm on day 3 with some of them so don't think I'll be using those ones :dohh:

I am 36 weeks today, my son was born at this gestation. I remember my waters going at 9:30 in the morning so I'm on edge this morning! Although I know not every pregnancy is the same :wacko:.... It'll just be nice to get past today :)


----------



## EMA811

It's so amazing to see all the familiar names for the TTC side. Lots of gorgeous bundles of joy too. Congratulations to all the new mommies!!!


----------



## EMA811

EMA811 said:


> It's so amazing to see all the familiar names for the TTC side. Lots of gorgeous bundles of joy too. Congratulations to all the new mommies!!!

from* not for.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi EMA, hope all is good! It's nice to see a new person in here! :) This thread has become pretty quiet since lots of babies have been born recently, which is great :), but it's nice that more people come in :)..... I keep stalking the ttc thread and hope to see people in here soon x


----------



## more babies

Buttercup2 said:


> Morebabies, I'm sorry to hear about the PND. I'm glad you're able to open up to your DH--it always helps to talk to someone about how you feel. Is he being supportive? How are your girls doing back in school? Your little man is pretty darned adorable!

Thanks! I actually felt a lot better just with him knowing where I was at. Like a weight had been lifted knowing I wasn't dealing with it on my own anymore. He's been great about it and although he knew something was wrong he didn't realize what it was and how bad. I'm doing a lot better but wish he didn't have to leave for a week. My girls are doing good! Thanks for asking! They're enjoying school so far.

Can't believe you're already so close to the end! The time really goes by so fast. Just like I can't believe on Monday Landon will already be 2 months old. :dohh: I could tell when he dropped because suddenly I could eat more at a time and I swear I was up going pee every 2 minutes! :haha:

I'm excited for the next round of babies to start coming out!!


----------



## Buttercup2

more babies said:


> Thanks! I actually felt a lot better just with him knowing where I was at. Like a weight had been lifted knowing I wasn't dealing with it on my own anymore. He's been great about it and although he knew something was wrong he didn't realize what it was and how bad. I'm doing a lot better but wish he didn't have to leave for a week. My girls are doing good! Thanks for asking! They're enjoying school so far.

Can you have your mom or someone come over to help you while he's gone? My hubby has to be gone, too, and he's leaving Nov 1--my due date is Oct 20!! Luckily, my sister will be able to stay with me while he's away.



more babies said:


> Can't believe you're already so close to the end! The time really goes by so fast.

I can't believe it either... I'm feeling pretty nervous about being a first-time mom. My husband is beside himself with excitement, he has been hoping for children since we got married (6 years ago!) I just can't help but have all these reservations about whether or not I'll be "good" at being a mom. I'm sure it's the same jitters every first time mom feels!




more babies said:


> Just like I can't believe on Monday Landon will already be 2 months old. :dohh: I could tell when he dropped because suddenly I could eat more at a time and I swear I was up going pee every 2 minutes! :haha:

Woah! I can't believe that either!! Has it really been that long?? I feel like he was just born!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> I have given myself lots of tasks too :dohh: I'm halfway through painting Tom's room so it's more neutral for when baby sleeps in there.... it probably didn't need doing for another year :dohh: I also have baby's chest of drawers to paint, and I've just started to crochet a blanket!.... I do have the cloth nappies nearly sorted though. My friends have given me some new ones to top up my stash so I have washed them and just seeing how long they take to dry on the airer in the house. So far I'm on day 3 with some of them so don't think I'll be using those ones :dohh:

I'm glad I'm not the only one! I was starting to feel a little crazy :haha: 3 days to dry is way too long! Do you have a place you might be able to hang them outside to see if they'd dry faster? Maybe that's too much hassle tho--with two kids, things need to be convenient!



Toms Mummy said:


> I am 36 weeks today, my son was born at this gestation. I remember my waters going at 9:30 in the morning so I'm on edge this morning! Although I know not every pregnancy is the same :wacko:.... It'll just be nice to get past today :)

Tom's, did baby girl make it to today? Any sign of waters or anything? Not a thing for me. 37 weeks on Monday!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, so many of you are so close to meeting your LOs now, very exciting! I have my fx for all of you! 

Welcome EMA and congrats!

Morebabies sorry to hear about the PND, one of my friends had to deal with it too and struggled for awhile until she asked for help from her DH too. I think exhaustion associated wit having a newborn doesn't help either. Isla's sleeping is getting much better but I think we are currently going through a growth spurt and I am sadly re-living her first weeks at home :dohh:

Noo hope all is well with you and baby!


----------



## Noo

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Noo hope all is well with you and baby!

We are good, thanks :) He is now 13 days old! Scary! This was a pic taken this morning.
 



Attached Files:







13 days old.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annio84

Oh Noo, what a beautiful baby! Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is or if there's any more baby news. Grace is 10 weeks tomorrow and weighs a whopping 13lb8! I can't believe she ever fitted in my belly!!

Congrats EMA, nice to see some new blood for the thread. 

Hope everyone's doing well. Toms, any news? Buttercup how are you feeling? I hated the last couple of weeks, I was so uncomfortable, it was so hot and I just wanted baby out!! Good luck to you both.


----------



## annio84

Also, Baby1, how are you doing now? As I recall you weren't so good last time you checked in.


----------



## Toms Mummy

Very cute Noo :)

I'm good thanks Annio, it's nice to be past the 36 week mark, which was the date I had my son. But at the same time I already know this baby is bigger than what my son was as I am soooo much more uncomfortable!.... I have this constant stretching stitch in my ribs which is just horrid! I am looking forward to meeting baby now, although I know I'll miss being pregnant!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

He is adorable Noo!

I hope that you don't have to wait too much longer Tom's; the last few weeks of pregnancy are always the worst...


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi everyone, it's very quiet on here! Shame no one has joined from TTC :(..... I hope there's lots of baby making going on there though!

I had my daughter on Sun morn! She's gorgeous! It was a short, 2hr labour so we werea bit shocked but we're doing well!.... Her name is Kate and she weighed 8lb3oz, not bad for 12 days early! X


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!!

Sorry not posted for ages - been a busy time... so have been mainly stalking on here :haha: 

Will try and update properly this eve but in the meantime will just say that all is good with the baby - he (yes we're team blue! :blue:) is growing rapidly and likes to spend his evening kicking the entirety of my stomach :flower::cloud9::flower:

Noo and Toms - CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance: So happy for you both on the safe arrival of your little ones :baby:
Noo - did you get a section anyway in the end? Looks like you delivered before the date for you planned one... and size wasn't so bad after all :thumbup:
Toms - love the name and wow that's a short labour!! Hope you're doing ok, I was hopeful tht you had gone into labour when you hadn't posted for a couple of days! :haha:

Hope our other lovely mummies are doing well?

And hi EMA :hugs: Great to have you here, so happy you got your :bfp:

Buttercup you're up next! :haha:

Have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Eeek just saw my tickers and only 11 days until I'm in single figures, woo hoo!


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Noo - did you get a section anyway in the end? Looks like you delivered before the date for you planned one... and size wasn't so bad after all :thumbup:

Hiya - I had my baby a few days earlier than planned section as I started contracting. His weight wasn't too bad but he was born at 38 weeks compared to Coby being born at 42 weeks. He would have been bigger than Coby if he'd been left to 42 weeks to come himself :) As it was, he still got stuck and ended up with an extended CS wound and forceps delivery. Pah! Ah well! He is 4 weeks old today and a reflux baby so things a tough! Hope all is well x


----------



## Toms Mummy

Lovely to hear from u baby1..... I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going! Congratulations on your boy! Do u have any names picked out? 

Aww noo I hope the reflux settles soon! X


----------



## Toms Mummy

I wonder how buttercup is, it is close for her now! X


----------



## Buttercup2

Tom's CONGRATS!!! Pictures! She's a nice sized baby, too :) Good job! I can't believe you beat me to the punch ;)

Baby1, so awesome that you know what you're having now! I'm glad everything is going well for you. Are you feeling lots of movement?

I'm still pregnant. The baby is getting very low, and I'm feeling a few "real" contractions here and there, but nothing consistent. Fingers crossed that I don't end up induced! My official due date is on Sunday. I've been doing stairs, walking, eating pineapple and spicy foods. Any other old wives tales for me to try?? :D


----------



## Toms Mummy

Haha, sorry for queue jumping buttercup! I hope your lo doesn't take too long to make an appearance!..... I'm not sure it did much but I bounced on my ball lots! X


----------



## annio84

Not an old wives tale buttercup but this is what I think got grace going!


----------



## annio84

And well done Toms! Hope you're settling well


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thanks annio!..... fab pic :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

https://s265.photobucket.com/user/tcu44a/library/Mobile%20Uploads

Baby Kate x


----------



## baby1wanted

Love the pic Annio ha ha!! Toms can't see the latest pic of Kate for some reason... :nope: Hope you're both doing ok though :flower:
So a bit of a better update from me now....
I'm 25 weeks tomorrow and though I'm loving being pregnant I can't say it's the easiest thing in the world :haha: My blood pressure's still running low so am keeping work on their toes with regular faints, indigestion is my current enemy and my old hip / back problem is flaring up now my bump is growing. I drop hours at work in a couple of weeks which I'm looking forward to. Due to finish properly at 36 weeks but in all honestly I doubt I'll get that far (I work on Intensive Care and it's a really physical job, I already can't do about half of my duties and have a ridiculous risk assessment in place!)
Still 15 weeks to go and I'm growing rather inpatient to meet my little man already :blush: Everyone said that this part would fly by but it's dragging a bit to be honest. I think it's because 3 of my friends have given birth in the last couple of weeks and I'm a bit jealous of them :blush:Though 2 of those have had theirs prematurely, one is still in SCBU so I've also had words with my little man telling him to cook properly before he arrives :haha: He's a very active little boy, especially in the evenings where he goes a bit mental. It's funny but I can see his daddy's personality in him already. He doesn't like being constrained at all - hates me leaning forward, anything resting on my bump and detests seatbelts! Every time I'm in the car he punches away at the seatbelt, not sure how I can explain to an unborn baby that they're non-negotiable! :haha: 
We had a big disappointment at the start of the month as we had to cancel our 3 week trip to Florida literally the day before we were due to fly, suitcases were all packed and everything :cry: My nephew got some kind of viral illness, he wasn't well enough to fly and I wasn't allowed to be near him as no one could figure what it was. And we were all staying in same accommodation so it was either we all went or none of us. Fortunately we're fully covered by travel insurance so at least we've made some unexpected savings towards next year. We still got away for a week, stayed in some lovely hotels in England and got a good rest. And the holidays that I saved are what are enabling me to drop hours at work so maybe it was all for the best.
Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend :flower:


----------



## Noo

Jenson at 1 month :)
 



Attached Files:







One Month.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo said:


> Jenson at 1 month :)

Gorgeous!! Can't believe he's a month already!!


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Noo said:
> 
> 
> Jenson at 1 month :)
> 
> Gorgeous!! Can't believe he's a month already!!Click to expand...

Scary, isn't it! Before I know it I will be preparing for going back to work!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Wow baby1, can't believe how far along you are already!.... The last few weeks really dragged for me! Sorry!

Noo, he is soo cute! :)

I didn't realise my pic wasn't working. Here it is again, her 1st pic :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1546.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Toms Mummy

And another! At 1 week old :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh my goodness Toms she is beautiful!!


----------



## Noo

Gorgeous, Toms :)


----------



## Noo

whats your edd, baby1? My Bday and Coby's is Feb :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Thank you! We're completely in love!

Sorry you didn't get to go to Florida baby1.... I hope youre enjoying your time off though x


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks Toms
Noo my edd is 3rd Feb :flower:


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> Thanks Toms
> Noo my edd is 3rd Feb :flower:

I hope for your sake you don't reach either of our birthdays then :) (16th and 23rd!)


----------



## baby1wanted

Noo said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Toms
> Noo my edd is 3rd Feb :flower:
> 
> I hope for your sake you don't reach either of our birthdays then :) (16th and 23rd!)Click to expand...

Ha ha no offence but I hope so too!!


----------



## more babies

Hey ladies! Congrats Toms on your little girl!!! She's beautiful! :happydance: 

Noo he's too cute! Time definitely goes by way too fast!

Baby1 I felt like the middle part of my pregnancy went by fast then it just got to be painful and I couldn't do much so really was wishing the rest of it away.

AFM I've been really busy with my girls school and sports and all their stuff and then add the baby on top of that and I don't have much free time at all. Landon is sleeping through the night but very noisy from 4-5am on so I don't get enough sleep still. We just had a check up for him on Friday and at 11 weeks 3 days old he's a big boy at 16lbs and 25 1/2 inches long. He has very little room left to grow in his 6 month clothes. Hard to believe he will be 3 months old on the 30th!! Anyways here's a picture of him from this past weekend! Don't mind DHs dirty hands he just came from work... :dohh:

I'm going to try to be better about posting here. I've been doing more reading then posting lately :dohh: I need to go back and reread this thread a bit.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Toms Mummy

He's gorgeous more babies! I love chunky babas :) x


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms, Kate is just beautiful! Congrats again :) It's so great to hear from everyone. So many adorable LOs!!

Early this morning I started having pretty convincing, painful contractions. They were coming about every 8-10 minutes and lasting 30 seconds or so. This went on for 5 hours when I finally woke up DH. We went for a walk to try and keep things moving, but the contractions have slowed down a lot! :( I did have "bloody show" earlier and I'm still having contractions about every 15-20 minutes, but really no progress. I'm so disappointed! I'm dying to meet my baby girl! Did this happen to anyone else?? I'm practically running up and down the stairs in our house and bouncing on the ball like crazy person


----------



## more babies

Thanks Toms! He's more tall then chubby but he definitely has those chubby cheeks that I love and a nice double chin but that's about it. I do love me a chubby baby though! :haha:

Buttercup I unfortunately got real contractions a lot towards the end. None ever lasted 5 hours but would get them for an hour or two and get excited and then nothing. In the end my water ended up breaking over night when I got up to go the bathroom at 2am. It is definitely frustrating though! Hopefully the end is near for you!!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup2

Caitlyn Lily is finally here! 7lbs 6oz, 21 inches. I'm exhausted, but totally in love! I'll post some pictures later.


----------



## baby1wanted

Buttercup2 said:


> Caitlyn Lily is finally here! 7lbs 6oz, 21 inches. I'm exhausted, but totally in love! I'll post some pictures later.

Woohoo :happydance: big congrats and well done Buttercup :hugs:


----------



## more babies

Congrats Buttercup!!!! So happy for you! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yet huge congratulations buttercup! X


----------



## Noo

Buttercup2 said:


> Caitlyn Lily is finally here! 7lbs 6oz, 21 inches. I'm exhausted, but totally in love! I'll post some pictures later.

Congratulations :) That would have been my firstborn's name if he had been a girl :) Great choice! :flower:


----------



## Buttercup2

Here are some pictures of Caitlyn--one on her birthday and one from today (going home!)
 



Attached Files:







Caitlyn brand new.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3









Caitlyn going home.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Toms Mummy

She is gorgeous buttercup! Huge congratulations. X


----------



## baby1wanted

She's absolutely beautiful Buttercup! 
My pain / sickness has kicked off again, been admitted and on a drip etc :-( Got an extra scan though today. Little man was curled up asleep on his tummy just like his daddy does


----------



## more babies

Buttercup she's perfect! :cloud9: So beautiful!!! Congrats again!!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh dear baby1, I hope you're not in for too long! Glad baby's okay x


----------



## Noo

baby1wanted said:


> She's absolutely beautiful Buttercup!
> My pain / sickness has kicked off again, been admitted and on a drip etc :-( Got an extra scan though today. Little man was curled up asleep on his tummy just like his daddy does

Hope you feel better soon :)


----------



## more babies

Baby1 :hug:


----------



## Buttercup2

Baby1, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well! How are you doing today? It's always awesome to get an extra look at your baby!!

Thanks for the well-wishes everyone. It's definitely a little overwhelming being a first-time mom, but I just love Caitlyn so much already. I can hardly believe she's really here... :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks ladies, still in and have made best friends with pethidine in the last few days :haha: I'm trying to view this all as preparation for labour... hope everyone had a lovely weekend with their little ones, think I'm the only one left still pregnant!! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on here much lately, the other group I belonged to started an FB group so I've been keeping up with them through that and rarely logging into BNB. I haven't has a chance to properly catch up yet but I wanted to quickly post and say congrats to Tom's Mum and Buttercup on the birth of your LO's. Also, sorry to hear that you've been sick Baby1, I can't believe your already 26 weeks! The last part of my pregnancy flew by, I hope yours does too.

Things here are good. Isla is growing like crazy, she's already almost 11 lbs and did really well with her two month immunizations. She is cooing and smiling and trying to roll over one way. She is also starting to grab objects and loves her playmat. Since she was about 6 weeks old she has been sleeping much better as well (goes to bed later but sleeps for 5-6 hours before waking up for a feed). We are keeping busy with Mom and Baby Yoga, Strollerfit and play dates with a few of my friends and neighbours who are also on leave, (there are four baby girls on our block right now, it will be really fun to watch them all grow up together). 

Other than that just working on losing the last of the baby weight; I just started working out about 3 weeks ago and feel much better since I started again!

Hope you're all doing well!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Hope everyone's doing ok. I am finally home and resting up, hoping to head back to work towards the end of next week. They're keeping a close eye on me from now on, turned out I also had a nasty urine infection but had absolutely none of the usual symptoms... no burning or frequency or anything. So they're going to start checking my urine even more often than they normally do in pregnancy! :haha:
Great to hear that all the babies are doing well - more pics please!!! :happydance:
:flower:


----------



## baby1wanted

Third tri for me today woo hop! Thirteen weeks to go and a lot to get done :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Yey baby1!.... I guarantee that it will go very slowly now :haha:


----------



## Noo

Third trimester DRAGGED for me!


----------



## more babies

Noo said:


> Third trimester DRAGGED for me!

Did for me too unfortunately :dohh: Happy to hear you're back at home though Baby1!


----------



## more babies

Baby1 how's everything going? How are you feeling?


----------



## Toms Mummy

Was thinking about this thread today! Hope you're well too baby1?

How are you more babies? X


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi girls! All good here thanks, am coming up for 30 weeks soon and starting my countdown to maternity leave, yay!! Feeling fairly well at the moment but am very big already (measuring 3 weeks ahead). There have been 3 babies born to DH's brothers / sisters in last few months, 9.11, 10.11 and 9.14 so I'm preparing myself for a decent sized little man :haha: Placenta is still low so 50:50 for a section but will have another scan at 36 weeks. 
How are you? Are Landon and Kate doing well? And how are their big bros/sis coping?! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Those are some big babies! It'll be nice to have so many little ones in the family all around the same age! Glad to hear you're feeling good for the most part though :thumbup:

We are doing good here. My girls have been way too busy and it's been hard some days (like today :dohh: ) having to do it all with a baby. Landon is very laid back and loves people and people watching so that helps. Poor thing was so over tired for my daughters game, yet happily watched the whole thing but with lots of eye rubbing. Still hates his car seat which is unfortunate considering the amount of driving I do but is happy once he's out of it so I just deal with the crying. I am thankful everywhere I have to go is fairly close to home. He really is a great baby and he laughs all the time now which is the best sound in the world. My girls love him so much!! Even more now that he is a little more interactive.

How are things going with you Toms? Also, buttercup, annio, Noo & Mrs. Eddie? Don't know who's still around :shrug: I hope everyone is doing well though! :flower:


----------



## Noo

Things are alright here :) Jenson has been diagnosed with CMPI which is a huge learning curve for me as we're still BFing so my diet is all over the shop trying to figure out what I can and can't eat! 

Can we have some updated baby pics please :)

10 weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







Jenson Hat.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 2









two months.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi, sorry I didn't reply sooner! Wow they are big babies in your family baby1.... Lets hope your lo is born a couple weeks early :) fingers crossed for a vaginal birth too x

Were well thanks. Kates giving lots of smiles :).... Tom is so in love with her and is so great around her! She is starting to show signs of a routine, so I can pre empt when she wants food now which is good! 

Glad all is well with you more babies and noo. Jenson is so cute noo x


----------



## more babies

Noo Jenson is a very handsome little man!! His hat is adorable! Good luck with his CMPI and hopefully you can get your diet figured out soon so things get going smoother for the two of you.

Toms glad to hear things are going well for you and that Kate is settling into a routine!

My girls are loving that they can make Landon laugh so are having a good time with that now. I will post some pictures in the next few days when I get a chance to upload some more. So hard to believe my little man will be 4 months old already on Saturday! It just goes by way too fast!!


----------



## more babies

Here's a quick picture of my little man I just took with my phone. I still haven't uploaded any pictures from my camera. 4 months 5 days old!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131204_143210_569.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Toms Mummy

Very cute morebabies :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

https:// https://instagram.com/p/heDTWjM3ei/


----------



## Toms Mummy

Phone won't let me upload :(


----------



## baby1wanted

Beautiful morebabies!! Hopefully you'll get a pic of Kate up soon Toms 
This was my 7 month bump pic. On the home stretch now :flower:
https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/null_zps30be0980.jpg


----------



## more babies

Looking good baby1!!! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Toms the link didn't work for me. Maybe because I'm on my phone :shrug:


----------



## Toms Mummy

Brilliant bump baby1, youcan really see the outline of baby :)... 

More babies I think the link is broken at my end!


----------



## Buttercup2

Such cute babies! Looking good baby1!

Sorry I've been MIA, this whole new baby thing has throw me for a loop, haha! She's just wonderful though. We're so happy :D

Here's one of the pictures we had taken by a pro photographer (happens to be a friend of ours).
 



Attached Files:







caitlyn bucket small.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Buttercup2

Tom's link doesn't work because it has https in it twice. Try this one (i just took the extra https out):

https://instagram.com/p/heDTWjM3ei/

Kate has some pretty adorable cheeks!! :)


----------



## Toms Mummy

Aah, thankyou buttercup :)

Your lo looks adorable!... I wish id done newborn pics. I feel like iv missed thee boat now!


----------



## more babies

Buttercup she is adorable and I LOVE that picture!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

AW lovely pics toms and buttercup  Getting very excited to see what our little man looks like :flower:


----------



## more babies

Yes the link works now. Kate is so cute!


----------



## Buttercup2

Toms Mummy said:


> Aah, thankyou buttercup :)
> 
> Your lo looks adorable!... I wish id done newborn pics. I feel like iv missed thee boat now!

You should definitely have some pictures taken by a pro! It was really fun and the pictures are way better than I could ever take (obviously). I think 6 weeks still counts as newborn enough. You could also take 2 months pics as long as Kate doesn't have that annoying baby acne. Caitlyn has a little and I can't wait until she's grown out of it!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Oh we're definately going through the acne stage! Once I think it's gone more appears! :dohh:


----------



## more babies

My DD2 had baby acne really bad. My inlaws took her to get pictures done while she had it.. definitely weren't the best pictures! :dohh:


----------



## annio84

hi ladies! i can't believe how long it's been since i popped in here. we're doing well, although grace is having a bit of a difficult phase and has forgotten how to sleep 7-8 hours overnight. nevermind though.

those are some good looking babies you ladies have. and a fantastic bump baby 1. not long for you now!

Here's my little chunk at her christening


----------



## more babies

So great to hear from you Annio! You're little one is beautiful! My little man has had a rough couple nights lately and I'm exhausted. Really hoping it doesn't last too much longer :sleep:


----------



## more babies

We had Landon's 4 month appointment on Monday. Turns out he's in the 99th percentile for height! :dohh: Both DH and I have a couple of very random tall people in each of our families so it'll be interesting to see if Landon keeps his height or slows down at some point. Both of my girls have always hovered around 90th and I believe I did too but was done growing around age 13 so we may just be a family of early growers :haha:


----------



## Toms Mummy

You and look lovely anio. I hope the christening went well x

Is there a 4 month growth spurt more babies?.... Also, both of mine are long. I blame my 6'2 oh :haha:


----------



## Noo

My boys :)
 



Attached Files:







boys.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## more babies

Toms I think he had just finished a little growth spurt right at the time of the appointment judging by the amount he had been sleeping for the week prior. At his 2 month appointment he was 95th percentile so was already up there and was the same height or a little longer then all the then 6 month babies I know. I just think it'll be interesting to see what ends up happening down the road. Same with my girls. My 11 year old is looking like she will be passing me in height very soon. :haha:

Noo what a great picture of your boys!!


----------



## annio84

Just wanted to pop in and wish you ladies and all your beautiful babies a very merry christmas! I can't believe it's nearly here! Hope Father Christmas brings you all everything you want - I think we all deserve a bit of spoiling this year!!

More babies - I have a tall family too (My Dad is 6'10!) and Grace seems to be taking after them. She's such a little chunk. She weighed 16lb 4 the other week (20 weeks) but she's long so it's ok. I was comparing with my sister and her DD was 16lb 9 at 12 weeks! Makes me feel a bit better that my baby isn't too much of a giant!


----------



## more babies

Wow Annio you have some big babies in your family! I hope you had a wonderful Christmas!

Baby1 how are you doing? You're getting so close to the end now!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all! Hope you had a lovely holiday time?
We don't celebrate Xmas so I normally do a shift at the hospital so that those that do can stay at home but this year I had the day off so we went up to see DH's family. Turned into a bit of a disaster though as one by one we all came down with a vomiting bug... Obviously not good at this stage of pregnancy. Tried my best but couldn't keep down fluids and started getting contractions so by boxing day was admitted for IV fluids for 2 days! Drama over and back home now though! Apart from that have been doing pretty well, just the usual hip and back pain and tiredness to be expected. Definitely getting ready to meet the little man! I have a scan on 8th Jan to see what has happened to my low lying placenta, we'll get a decision that day as to whether I can go for natural delivery or if it has to be a section. Really hoping I can go natural but whatever is safest for us is obviously more important. Not too long to go now!!! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Happy to hear you're feeling better now baby1!! I was terrified of getting sick while pregnant. Good luck with your scan this week! Fingers crossed you will get to have a natural delivery!


----------



## more babies

My little mans bottom two teeth just popped through today! I can't believe he already has teeth. Make me sad how fast this is all going by. I look at my girls and I just wish I could slow time down just a little bit!


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow teeth?! Time does go fast!
Good news at my 36 week scan, placenta has moved so no need for an elective section which I'm over the moon about. Now not to get too worried about labour!! :haha:


----------



## more babies

That's great news baby1!! So happy for you! And don't worry about labor. Coming from someone who has really really long painful labors just remember it can only go on for so long and it's really true what they say that as soon as baby is out the pain is gone and you forget all about it. Hopefully you'll have a quick easy labor though! Either way you'll get to meet your little man soon!


----------



## Toms Mummy

Hi everyone :)

Time does definatwly go fast more babies!... You'll be feeding solids soon! I can't believe how big Kate has got. Although I love the little baby stage I'm actually looking forward to the crawling/walking stage as my ds is a bit boisterous with her sometimes so it'll be nice when shes a bit tougher haha!

Baby1 Im glad you don't have to have a section :)... Not long now eek!


----------



## Noo

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi everyone, how are you all? I'm well and truly on the home stretch here&#8230; Have been having lots of cramping and tightenings and back pain for the last few days. Nothing regular yet, but the midwife today seems hopeful that things might happen very soon. I see her again next week at 40+1 when will starts sweeps. So may not post again until my little man is here, wish me luck everyone! :haha:


----------



## more babies

I was thinking about you today but I've had such a busy day so no time to post till now. It's so great to hear things are going well and it definitely sounds like things are gearing up for your little mans arrival. I can't wait for your updates and I will keep my fingers crossed for a nice quick labor! Good luck!!!! :dust:


----------



## more babies

My little man will be 6 months old tomorrow! DH and I were just laying in bed talking about how fast it's all gone by. It's such a bittersweet thing! He is one amazing little boy though :cloud9:

I hope everyone else is doing well!! :flower:


----------



## justmeinlove

**waves**


----------



## more babies

justmeinlove said:


> **waves**

Hey justme! How are you and your little girl doing??


----------



## justmeinlove

nnnngh. it depends whether I have slept or not! If I haven't - OMG BADLY!
If I have, yeah she's v cute. I'm never doing it again though! :o She's just learnt to clap which is super cute! :D Next time though, I'm getting a pet :D


----------



## Noo

Hope all is well x


----------



## baby1wanted

Well I'm in the overdue club :haha: :coffee:
Had some bloodstained discharge on sun night which got me all excited and then have lost my plug over the last few days...
Had a sweep on Tuesday where cervix was favourable and 1cm dilated, loads of pains afterwards so got excited again but again nothing! 
Then he keeps giving me a little sign that he's coming, I'll start having contractions 10-15 mins apart for an hour or so but then they always stop... Last lot was 3am and I wasn't happy with him! :wacko:
I tend to wake up in the morning with a chilled out 'he'll come when he wants' attitude but by the evenings I'm fed up! 
Next sweep is Friday and they'll book my induction then too as consultant only wants me to go 10 days over. 
Hopefully have more news soon! :flower:


----------



## more babies

Aww I saw you had updated and got exited that your little man had arrived. Aside from losing the plug, all the mini periods of contractions sounds like my week or two leading up to my labor. I went two weeks early but the pregnancy was so painful toward the end I had been ready for it to be over for a while. Anyways, hopefully he decides to make an appearance soon!! Looking forward to hearing all about it! Good luck!


----------



## Noo

Noooo I thought there would be a baby post! :lol:


----------



## annio84

I've just popped on hoping for baby news. Fingers crossed that lack of posting is in fact news and if not then hope he comes soon. Good luck!

Hope everyone else is doing ok too.


----------



## baby1wanted

Good guess Annio! Rufus Samuel arrived at 41+2 at 05:17 this morning, weighing 8 pounds 2 ounces. Feeling battered and bruised and glorious all in one go haha! Will post pics and birth story when I can :flower:


----------



## more babies

Congrats baby1!!!!!! I hope labor wasn't too hard on you! I came on to see if there had been any update and was so excited to see you posted then even more so to hear he finally decided to make an appearance! That's a good weight too! Can't wait to see pictures and hear more!!


----------



## Noo

Eeeee! Congratulations :)


----------



## more babies

Annio how have you been? How is Grace doing?


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all. Sorry this has taken so long but here's a few photos of our little man and link to birth story :flower: Hope you're all well :flower:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/4adf8f4d1880edf1b51fd2bb05fb3ce8_zpsfeda6622.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/635e4e3e198075111755ceefbbb8b828_zps9c139ba0.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/100c06eaaad08682e7855410327447cf_zps95e85d17.jpg[/QUOTE]

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...5705-happy-hospital-birth-our-little-man.html


----------



## more babies

He's gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hello all! Still around I promise just not posting very often, Isla keeps me busy! All is good here. Looking forward to being around more and hearing all about your little ones, they are all so cute! 

Hope you're all doing well! :hugs:


----------



## annio84

Congratulations Baby1, such a cutie and I love the name. Hope all is going well for you.

I'm fine thanks morebabies and Grace is doing well, she's a bit of a monster though! We've started baby led weaning and still breastfeeding. Sadly it's nearly time for me to go back to work which is awful but I'm running out of money now so...

How are all you ladies getting on? I see Noo around the boards quite a bit but how is everyone else?


----------



## annio84

Just wanted to share too, I made this for Grace.quite proud of myself!


----------



## Noo

Wow that's ace :) I've still not finished the blanket i started when preg! Oops! Any updated bubba pics?
 



Attached Files:







1004512_10151991697921009_932920194_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annio84

I only seem to take weaning pictures these days! And I try to get pictures of her little teeth but they never show up as much as I hope!


----------



## baby1wanted

Ah lovely pics! This is Rufus this morning 6am, he's just learning how to smile. I had just taken off his nappy to change it and he promptly weed and pooed all over the changing mat. Then as I was cleaning the mess he was sick everywhere!! He seemed to find it funny though....

1 month already it's going too fast 

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/Mobile%20Uploads/882C5081-0917-42F3-9241-8B05DFF0F3CA_zpsjmr1kjpm.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Aw, what a bunch of gorgeous babes! 

Baby it goes by way too quickly, I can't believe Isla is 7 months old now.


----------



## baby1wanted

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Aw, what a bunch of gorgeous babes!
> 
> Baby it goes by way too quickly, I can't believe Isla is 7 months old now.

7 months?!?! It doesn't seem that long ago that we were all in the other thread obsessed with cycles and signs of ovulation!!!


----------



## annio84

So true! I can clearly remember all the stress of waiting every month and being disappointed. It seems so obvious now that the universe was just waiting to give me Grace.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all how is everyone? Rufus is now 15 weeks and we are in the middle if a teething / growth spurt /sleep regression nightmare haha! But still loving it :flower:

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/f8833d391219d0f9dca77c583c83bc1b_zps67b8ed38.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/5ae543ec20d384fc62e94103e76ef73b_zps3f34b042.jpg

https://i1293.photobucket.com/albums/b585/hmn81/6d302c91d63b07e8de9db35f54756a71_zps854f4355.jpg


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

We're doing well here, time is going by too quickly, I'm starting to get sad about going back to work, (even though I still have over two months off before that happens) :haha:

Glad to hear all is well there Baby! The first few months are crazy with a new baby but amazing :cloud9: Isla is a little character now, close to walking and never sits still. It's amazing how quickly they change!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And Rufus is a very handsome boy! For some reason I couldn't see the photos the first time I read your message...


----------



## more babies

Baby1 he's absolutely adorable!! 

Mrs. Eddie happy to hear things are going well with you and Isla. I was at a wedding this past weekend and there was a little girl there names Isla and it made me think of you guys.

Things around here have been so busy! My girls just have so much going on with school finishing up this month and also all their sports and other activities. Putting a baby in the mix of it all has been interesting but luckily Landon is such a happy little guy he makes it pretty easy for me. His only downfall would really be the amount of nap time he needs during the day. I'll try to post some recent pictures soon!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Nice to hear from you too Morebabies! Glad to hear all is well. :flower: I'm not on here as much as I used to be, especially since Isla, the groups/play dates I do with her and life in general keep me pretty busy. Aldo, the August thread moved to the FB group so I keep in contact with those ladies there. I am logging on to BnB more often as I am starting to think about TTC #2, probably not until next year but thinking about it more... 

I did miss chatting with you ladies so glad this thread is starting up again!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie that's great that you are thinking about trying for #2. So happy for you! While I think its great that my girls are able to help me out so much with Landon and they love him so much and there's no jealousy at all I do wish I could have had him sooner. I'm 99% sure I won't be having anymore but it makes me sad to think he will never have that sibling relationship that my girls had/have. I've been doing this for 12 years now since I was 17 and I want/need my time with DH since we never got it all those years ago. Although I hate to think about the kids being grown up and on their own. I think about it most during holidays because its always been so amazing to watch my girls sharing them and the excitement together over the years. I wish I could give that to him. He's such an amazing little man though and I couldn't be happier that we made the decision to give it another go because having our little boy has really made me feel complete and so far has been absolutely wonderful! :cloud9: DH of course loves having his little boy too! Its hard to believe next month we will be celebrating his first birthday! Here's pictures of him from today.
 



Attached Files:







_20140607_113140.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 3









_20140607_140652.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## iow_bird

Lovely to see how you are all getting on! Noah is now 16 months, we've been ttc no 3 for 14cycles! Just about to start fostering too, so busy!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

He is so gorgeous Morebabies! There is a big gap between my youngest brother and the rest of us and we're all still close. I am 12 years older than him and while our relationship is different, (almost more parental than sibling), it is still very good. He was also spoiled rotten by all of us and was always a very "cool" kid as he copied our behaviour, listened to a lot of the same music as us and just acted older in a way. I think my relationship with him has actually helped me be a better Mom to Isla, I bet your daughters will feel the same when they have kids of their own! 

The need to start TTC #2 for me is also being driven by my age. I am 33 and font want to be trying to TTC after 35 if possible...Plus, Isla's an amazing little girl. If I could have 10 more like her I would :cloud9:

Iow, nice to hear from you too! Fostering is incredible, good for you!


----------



## more babies

I thought I has posted a while back but i guess maybe I didn't actually hit the post button... :shrug:

Anyways, Mrs. Eddie it's great to hear positive things about the big age gap because I do feel bad for it in a way.

I hope everyone and their LOs are doing great! We went on a week long camping trip, well we stayed in a cabin at a campground, but Landon did great. He was a little restless but still slept pretty good each night. We took him to the beach and he absolutely loved it and cried when we took him out of the water. Its crazy that a full year has already passed since having him and he is a year old today! :cake: He is such an amazing little man :cloud9:


----------



## Lotus Womb

Hi ladies I did not know if you guys were still around. I could not find the original not test early thread or this one lol. So glad you posted. Well DS was a year a few weeks ago and we are on our first cycle NTNP. But I am using OPK but no temping. So currently 2dpo can't belive the time has flown and I am on this path again. I am also 34 and not wanting to hang around so I hope it happens soon.


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi ladies!!! Wow happy birthday to Landon and to your ds lotus and eeeek good luck with the NTNP! We are all good. Rufus is nearly 6 months and is a wonderful little man, so happy. Only issue is sleep or lack of it at the moment. The four month regression hit us hard and we haven't recovered so in a zombie... The newborn days were easy in comparison!! I'm letting him get to end of August then we'll start gentle sleep training and also weaning off the boob. It gives me 2 months to try and get things sorted before I go back to work. So lovely to hear from you, how is everyone else?


----------



## baby1wanted

Oh my goodness iow I just saw your post so sorry I missed it. How are things going with fostering? And any joy TTC? Mrs Eddie do you think you'll be TTC again soon?
DH is fixed on only having ine child for various reasons. I won't ever push him on it but should he change his mind I would go for it again!


----------



## more babies

Lotus it's so great to hear from you. Happy belated birthday to your DS! Also good luck on TTC and hopefully it doesn't take too long.

Baby1 my LO never slept great but it definitely got worse around 5 months. We ended up taking away his pacifier which helped a ton, but I'd still say he didn't sleep good or completely through the night until around 9 months. I let him cry it out to a point. Picking him and trying to calm him would only make things horribly worse. If it did get to a point where I needed to pick him up (I've always gone by how he was crying not the length of time crying) I would bring him out into the living room for 15-20 minutes then try again. He also has a little music player that lights up that hangs on the side of his crib. For the past couple months now he knows how to turn it off and on so now he uses that on his own which is great. If he's not ready to go to sleep he messes around with it and he also turns it on every morning when he wake up. Around 8 months for a couple week he was up in the middle of the night for 1-3 hours every night just wide awake and that was just exhausting but once he got past that he's been sleeping good for the most part. Good luck with your LO and getting him to start sleeping a better.

Hearing about people starting to TTC again makes me a little sad that it's not something I will ever do again but we can't afford another and honestly I'm not sure I would want to go through having an infant again. I've had kids for basically half my entire life right now and at some point I would like time with DH and also for myself. We got the boy we always wanted and never thought we would have. So even though there are parts of it that make me sad and I'm only 29 we are done having anymore.


----------



## more babies

Also I wanted to add about sleeping that I think all kids are different and the same approach doesn't work for all. DD1 slept through the night every single night 12 hours from 6 weeks on. Even if she had a cold she would sleep right through it. DD2 didn't sleep through until 18 months and also took maybe one 30 min nap a day until she started sleeping through and then wouldn't nap at all. She was a nightmare and would be up from 12-5 wide awake every single night. It was horrible and nothing worked, I just had to wait it out. Then once she started sleeping through she slept for 14-16 hours straight all of sudden. DS seems to be a mix of the two. With DD2 though I could be in the room to finally get her to go back to sleep at 5 and with DS if I am anywhere in sight or sound he won't sleep. I basically put him down and run out of the room :haha:


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks morebabies that does help. I'm totally with you on each baby needing their own approach. If I wasn't heading back to work I'd just ride with it and let him do things in his own time. But I work on intensive care and slightly nervous about how I'll cope with the pressure if I'm still only getting 2 hours at a time... 
I guess I don't know how he'll respond until I try something. And it's be silly if I didn't and it turns out all he needs is a couple of nights of something! I'm not for crying it out but have to be realistic and accept there'll be some tears :-( I like what you say about responding to types of cry rather than set times, may pinch that off you


----------



## more babies

Funny all this talk about sleep and Landon was very anti going to sleep tonight. :dohh: Talking about types of cries, 2 minutes after putting him down I knew by the way he was crying I needed to get him. He ended up being up an hour and a half later then normal (full of energy) but after he went to sleep with about 30 seconds of tired crying. Maybe he just didn't want his birthday to end :winkwink:


----------



## more babies

I also wanted to quickly add.. We always put him to sleep awake. In the beginning maybe he was half asleep but he quickly learned to self settle within a couple days and really not much crying at all, more like frustration and missing his pacifier. Also in the beginning, I made sure that he never got over tired. The days he was over tired even a little bit, it took a long time to get him to fall asleep even just for naps. Even still if he's over tired he is up and down and restless for a good amount of time.


----------



## baby1wanted

more babies said:


> I also wanted to quickly add.. We always put him to sleep awake. In the beginning maybe he was half asleep but he quickly learned to self settle within a couple days and really not much crying at all, more like frustration and missing his pacifier. Also in the beginning, I made sure that he never got over tired. The days he was over tired even a little bit, it took a long time to get him to fall asleep even just for naps. Even still if he's over tired he is up and down and restless for a good amount of time.

Yes this is one of the big issues.... He used to self settle. Wherever he was when he was tired he'd just suck his thumb and go off. At night he would often fall asleep nursing but because he could also self settle I didn't worry about it! Then literally overnight - I can even tell you the date!! - he stopped sucking his thumb and from then on is completely dependent on boob to go to sleep (except he will go off in car or pram). DH is genuinely upset that he never sleeps on him anymore :-( 
I have tried a dummy / paci but it gets spat across the room which I'm kind of glad about as neither DH nor I were keen on him having one...


----------



## Noo

*WAVES!* 10.5 months here. Still not sleeping through the night (won't be for the foreseeable as he wakes 5-8 times a night to eat and still BF and co-sleeping full-time). He took his first steps at 8 months and within 2 weeks was fully walking and very very rarely crawls now he has learnt to stand from sitting! Eek! Went back to work in May! Hope you're all doing well x
 



Attached Files:







Jules.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi Noo!! He's looking good! How've you found going back to work? Just read your response on another thread - unless we make big progress I'll be in the same situation - water whilst I'm at work and bf all evening!!


----------



## more babies

It's great to hear from you Noo and you have a very handsome boy there! I can't imagine having a baby that was waking at 8 months. My LO actually just took his first step tonight. My girls both start walking between 13-14 months but my little guy has just been so content with crawling until this past week or so. Hopefully he will be walking soon though.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Ladies! 

So nice to hear from you all again! I've been mostly online as we've been at the cottage for the past couple of weeks so haven't caught up on th thread yet but was so happy to see that people were posting again :happydance:

Things here are good! Isla is walking very well (started walking about two months ago) and saying lots of new words and making us laugh with her antics. She's very busy and sassy and we love her to bits!

I start work on Tuesday :cry: Thankfully my DH is off with her for another three weeks before we start day care. We've been working on moving her gradually to the day care's schedule and so far it is going well. 

I'm still bfing and plan to continue until she's at least 18 months. For the first few months I'm going to pump so she can have one cup of breast milk during the day and will feed her in the am before work and at night. Then eventually we'll take away the day cup of bm and just have day and night feedings. This week we're going to start replacing her afternoon bm feed with homo milk. She really doesn't bf much during the day anymore so hopefully the transition won't be too hard for her.

Anyway, sorry to ramble on. It's great to hear that you ladies and your little ones are doing so well. Anyone starting to think about having another one yet, I've been broody for months :haha:


----------



## more babies

Wow a lot of babies walk early. Landon is still going strong crawling and is quite fast at it when he wants to be. Hopefully he will decide to start walking soon though. That stinks about having to go back to work. It's great that you get to have a full year of maternity leave. Around here we get 6 weeks, which is terrible. If I didn't have two older kids already I would definitely be ready to start trying for another one now. Good luck to all those who start trying soon!

Landon has be very clingy this past week or so. I don't mind it much but he's making it impossible to get anything done while he is awake. Having the girls helps because they can entertain him for brief periods. I've definitely gotten use to them being home and it was be an adjustment once they go back to school next month. I'm sure Landon will be missing them as well.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, I wonder if it's normal for them to go through a clingy phase around this age as Isla has been clingy too. It might also be due to the fact that we've been visiting family for the past two weeks so she's been the centre of attention and constantly entertained by multiple people. She's also teething right now too, so not a happy camper.

And Happy First Birthday Landon, I can't believe he's already a year old! 

It does suck to be going back to work as I'm going to miss her so much but I also really like my job so am happy to go back in some ways. I am so grateful that we get a year off here; I'm astounded at how little leave you get in the States. 

We're planning on starting full blown TTC late next winter/spring. Right now we're NTNP but still no AF here so playing the waiting game....


----------



## Lotus Womb

Thanks More Babies. I am glad you achieved your goal. It is quite a journey in itself. Mother hood has been one of the most best and rewarding experincongruous of my life. 
I give tha nks for everyday with my family.


----------



## more babies

I think Landon is teething as well. His first molars bother him every couple weeks and get red and puffy but haven't come through yet. The best part about clingy phases are I get some cuddles from him. He's not a touchy snugly kid by any means but I've been getting a few here and there lately. He even sat laid back on me, which sounds silly to be excited about but he's always go go go or pushing away so its been nice. My girls were so different, especially DD2, I couldn't get her off of me ever and still can't sometimes :haha:

I wish I had the mindset I have now when I had my other two. I think I was a good mother but being so young I don't think I appreciated things the way I do now. Also with Landon I know he will be my last so am trying to get the absolute most out of it.

My current problem is since we went camping for a week and he was up later then normal each night I can't seem to get him to go to sleep earlier then 9:30-10pm. I've tried each night to put him down earlier and he ends up screaming and getting himself all worked up, so I take him out and sure enough around 9:30 he starts getting tired. I think it's having a snowball effect and making him more tired during the day but I even made his nap earlier and that didn't make a difference. Everything is going to have to adjust in a couple weeks anyways when my girls are back at school and sports, so I should probably just go with it. No use in making him upset every night.


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies, I haven't been back on here in ages because the thread was pretty much dead, so it's lovely to hear from you all. Happy birthday to the now 1 year olds. Grace just turned 1 last week. I can't believe how big she's getting. She's crawling, although we weren't sure she would as she started pulling to standing and was cruising at 9 months but didn't crawl until 10 and a half. She says quite a few words now. My favorite was the other day she was holding out a ball for my MILs dog saying 'dog! ta!' trying to get her to take it. The dog has far more sense than that though.

I've been back at work since april sadly when grace was 8 months. It hasn't been too bad. I do hate leaving her but the thought of it was far worse than actually doing it if you see what I mean.

Lovely to hear of plans for TTC, although I will admit to being a little jealous. We'll be at least 2016 and it's more that that's the earliest it could happen than a real plan. We'll get there though. I WTT 4 years for Grace and it didn't kill me!


----------



## justmeinlove

It's nice to hear of people with tiny ones who don't sleep either, i thought it must just be me! Though i am from an earlier stage of this thread so probably none of you know who i am? :-\


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, it is so funny that you are going through that right now, Isla is exactly the same. We were away at the cottage for the past two weeks and now Isla's schedule is super messed up, she won't go down until 10:30 and before she was going to sleep at 8:00. Frustrating but what can you do?

Lotus, good luck with NTNP, I hope you get your BFP soon.

Annio, good to hear from you! You're totally right, going back was much better than I anticipated. On Day 2 now and it is already easier...

Justme, I remember you! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## more babies

Annio it's great to hear from you and that all is going well. Unfortunately time goes by way too fast and you will be back to TTC before you know it!

Justme it's also great to hear from you. How are you doing now with motherhood? I know you were having a tough go at it in the beginning. Of course I remember you as well! We were on the TTC thread together for quite a while and also on this one for a while as my boy is only a few months younger then your little girl.

Right there doesn't seem to be much to do about it Mrs. Eddie. Right now he sleep until about 8 but in a few weeks I will have to start waking him up earlier due to the girls going back to school so it may end up sorting itself out then. It's more time DH gets to spend with him though since he works until about 6:30 every day. Also glad to hear going back to work has been good for you. My DD1 went to daycare from 2 months on and once she was around 1.5-2 years old she absolutely loved it. She's very much a people person and was genuinely upset once she had to stop going.


----------



## more babies

We are having Landon's 1st birthday party this weekend. Nothing crazy, just a cookout at our house and I got him a personalized shirt to wear. Luckily the weather is looking good so it should be a great day and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## justmeinlove

It's getting a lot better now that tiny is becoming interactive and fun.and tends to sleep a bit longer than two hour bursts and doesn't have reflux. Hurrah! She's adorable, so hopefully getting there. Finally! Next aim, find babysitters so we can have a night out!

more, obviously i remember you :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, glad to hear that your DD did so well at day care, makes me feel better. Isla is a very happy, social and easy going kid. She loves being around other kids and really couldn't care less about DH or I if there are other kids to entertain her. I actually think she will do well in day care too, it's just tough to think about sending her. And wow, it must have been tough to send your DD when she was so young but I guess it would make the transition easier. Also, Isla went to sleep at 9:00 last night, hopefully Landon had a good night too. I also hope his party goes well and you have great weather for it. 

Justme, it is tough sometimes when they are little and you are tired and getting no sleep. Did your daughter have colic? My neighbour's daughter did and they had a really tough time until she was about 6 months. Glad things are going better now!


----------



## justmeinlove

She had silent reflux, it was just a complete nightmare as she Never stopped screaming :-\ couldn't enjoy having a baby at all.
lovely now :)


----------



## more babies

Justme you definitely need some nights out here and there with your DH or friends but I, glad to hear things are getting better for you!

Mrs. Eddie that's great that Isla went to sleep earlier last night. It was the opposite here. :dohh: Landon wouldn't go to sleep until almost 11:00 but then slept until 9:30. I'm definitely going to have to work on altering this some how because he will be miserable once school starts for the girls in a few weeks and I'm waking him up at 7. He also definitely has some teeth coming and woke up with a little rash on his cheek like he use to get every time a tooth came in, so that May have had something to do with it last night.

Luckily when we started daycare we had a found a home daycare that was right down the street and was a family member of people we had known forever. After a year she had to start going to a regular one and it was a hard transition at first and I think we both cried the first couple days although I held it back till I got to the car. I just hated to drop her off and her not want to be there. It quickly changed though and like I said she hated when she had to stop going because she loved it so much. She actually now at 12 still talks fondly of it when we drive by it sometimes.


----------



## more babies

Landon was asleep by 9:30 tonight. We honestly probably could have made it 9:00 but we were so busy that I thought it was earlier then it was and wasn't paying attention to the time. I also gave him some Tylenol earlier because he was just crying while chewing on things. Teeth are so much fun! :dohh: Interestingly enough, though, teething was never an issue for either of my girls and they were never bothered by it at all.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Morebabies, that's awesome that you were able to find a home day care with people you knew. Isla is gong to a centre, we really like it but OMG is it ever expensive! I'm glad that Landon is sleeping a bit better. Isla went down at 9:00 last night, which was good. We've stopped trying to put her on the day care schedule for now as she seems to be doing better with two naps. My DH went to visit yesterday and they told him if she still needs two naps it's no big deal. They will follow her schedule until she is ready to move to one. 

Justme, no wonder the poor little thing was so fussy, reflux is not fun. One of my friends babies had it as well and he was very cranky too, she jokes that had he not been one of twins, they probably wouldn't have had any other kids. :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh and teething always sucks for us too, am jealous of people with babies who don't seem phased by it :haha:


----------



## more babies

Landon is still on two naps a day too. We tried cutting back but he's just not ready for it, although when school starts his second nap will have to be adjusted because currently it's when I would be getting DD2 from school.

Landon had silent reflux as well but not as bad as your little girl justme. Landon was pretty good as long as he wasn't laying down on his back which is why we ended up sleeping him on his stomach at 7 weeks. That and one night his reflux was horrible and he started choking on it while laying on his back. We just had to make sure diaper changes were quick and we always waited about 30 minutes after eating before putting him to sleep. There was also constant spitting up even though it usually wasn't much but it was definitely a pain. My girls never had it though.


----------



## justmeinlove

I can understand the not having any more comment ;-)

hurrah to everyone dealing with sleep and teething issues, you are all heroes :)


----------



## baby1wanted

Rufus fell off the bed I feel terrible :-(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Oh no Baby, don't feel bad, accidents happen. I hope poor Rufus is OK. 

When we were at the cottage, Isla fell out of a bed too. I felt awful but thankfully we were in a carpeted room and she was totally fine. :hugs:


----------



## justmeinlove

Is ge ok? If so, don't feel terrible, babies do these things!

(more practically, big hugs, but really, these things do happen)


----------



## baby1wanted

Thanks guys he's fine, got him checked over to be sure but he's his normal self if a little confused as to why his mum has been crying so much today!!


----------



## more babies

Aww so sorry to hear that baby1! :hugs: Glad to hear he is ok. These things do happen more often then you would think. Although Landon has never fallen off anything he has sure banged his head quite a few times tipping over. Don't beat yourself up over it!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah, I often think we take their accidents worse than they do! 

I've been pretty lucky with Isla but other than the aforementioned bed incident she did fall down one stair. We didn't realize that she could climb up them yet and she toddled over while I was distracted managed to climb up one stair and fell just as I ran to catch her. I felt so awful, and I too was a crying mess but she was fine, no mark or anything. Needless to say we've been practicing going up and down stairs while she is supervised and there is now a gate at the bottom of the stairs :haha:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

And I hope Landon had a great birthday party this weekend Morebabies :flower:


----------



## more babies

Landon's party yesterday turned out great! The weather was beautiful, sunny and 83 degrees. We set up a big canopy and had a cookout. There were about 30 friends and family here. He older kids swam in the regular pool and we had a little pool for the couple kids that were under 2. Landon of course decided to wake up early and take a short nap so I ended up putting him down for another one right at party time and woke him up once we were done eating so it worked out alright and he was as happy as could be after getting some sleep. Before the party I walked him around all the decorations we had set up and he was clapping for all of them, it was really cute. We were all exhausted after and Landon was in bed and asleep at 8:30. He was up at 8 this morning and already ready for another nap at 9:30. I still can't believe how fast it all has gone by!!

Hope everyone else is doing good! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Glad that it went well! That's so cute re him clapping at the decorations. 

I'm good. Work is still going well and Isla has been doing great at home with DH. Her birthday party is this weekend so we're excited about that. We have about 50 people coming so it should be a good time, also really hoping for good weather.


----------



## more babies

Hopefully you get great weather for Isla's party this weekend! It's always great to be able to be outside especially with so many people.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yeah I have my FX that it's nice out, otherwise we will all be quite cozy inside :haha:


----------



## more babies

How was Isla's party? Hopefully you ended up with nice weather!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Isla's party was really good, unfortunately it rained but everyone squeezed into our house and we had a lot of fun! I need to download the pics but I will try and post a few here tomorrow. 

Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## more babies

Glad to hear Isla's party went well despite the rain! Definitely doesn't feel like it was that long ago we were all in the TTC thread!

Landon is finally starting to walk.. Well when he feels like it of course. :dohh: He definitely doesn't have any trouble doing it but is clearly choosing not to.


----------



## annio84

Hi Ladies,

Once again it's been a while but just wondering how everyone is doing. Grace can walk!!! She's 16months now and I'm thinking it's nearly time to stop BF. How are things with all of you? Baby1 it'll be your LOs first christmas won't it? So exciting!

Hope you're all well


----------



## justmeinlove

Ah don't stop :) it's the easiest comfort method ever! :) hurrah for 16 months though :)


----------



## justmeinlove

(still going here)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

I'm still bfing too, I'm thinking of stopping around 18 months.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Also wanted to quickly post here that I tested last night and got a very definite BFP! I am going to test again this weekend as I am still a bit early to be testing. We're both very excited. That would make this baby and Isla almost exactly 2 years apart. :thumbup:


----------



## more babies

Wow mrs Eddie that's so exciting!! Congratulations!!! Did you guys starts trying or were you still NTNP? I'm so happy for you and definitely keep us updated!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Morebabies!

We were still NTNP but were trying a bit harder than usual; I was late last month and it made DH want another baby really badly.

Am very excited and still in a bit of shock. Can't really believe this is happening. Will definitely keep you all posted!


----------



## annio84

Amazing bf achievements both of you. And huge congrats Mrs Eddie. Amazing news! Could they end up with the same birthday?

From what I've read she may stop herself. Something about the taste of the milk changing but I think that may be later into pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Annio! I guess they could, this baby's due date is two days before Isla's bday. Isla was a due date baby, will be interesting to see if her sibling follows suit...


----------



## Noo

Waves! 15 months old now here. Still not sleeping through. Prob waking 4-5 times a night. Still breastfeeding and have NO idea how I'd get him back to sleep if we weren't nursing! Hope you're all well and looking forward to our second Christmases :D


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Noo said:


> Waves! 15 months old now here. Still not sleeping through. Prob waking 4-5 times a night. Still breastfeeding and have NO idea how I'd get him back to sleep if we weren't nursing! Hope you're all well and looking forward to our second Christmases :D

We still get up once a night with Isla, (more if she's sick or teething obviously). We're planning on night weaning in February and hopefully completing weaning by March (I need a few months break before Baby 2 makes their appearance). I think my milk supply is going down though already so it might happen earlier than that. I'm also afraid of how it's going to go but we're going to be gradual about it and hope that she responds well.


----------



## justmeinlove

Noo, I have total empathy!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow ladies, I'm sorry, that must be tough. I know when Isla has a bad week and we are up a lot I'm a wreck, I can't imagine getting up that often every night. You both are amazing!


----------



## justmeinlove

It's much of the reason I am trying to ignore my occasional urges for another ;-)
Boo, if it helps, tiny did start to improve a bit around...16 months? Sometimes...


----------



## justmeinlove

Noo. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## more babies

I agree you both are amazing that you're still getting up so many times per night. DD2 didn't sleep through until 18 months but hers wasn't feeding she just refused to sleep between the hours of 12-5am then one day it just happened and she never looked back. It was miserable though. DS sleeps great now however I'm the one with the sleep problems. I actually think I might have to go to the doctors soon for it because it's getting worse.

We've been very busy around here getting everything ready for Christmas. I still have lots of gifts to wrap :dohh: usually I'm done with all this weeks ago but I've been so busy that I never got it done. DS keeps me very busy. He's not like the girls were. They at least took a break and DD2 was so simple (aside from not sleeping) because she just wanted to be around me and just did whatever I did. DS is go go go all the time. I missed DD2s holiday show and spent the whole thing in the lobby because he wouldn't sit for even two minutes. Both of my girls are playing basketball and I guess we will see how that goes because there isn't room for DS to run around. It's a little frustrating because I like to be able to watch my kids do these things and it'd be nice if he would just sit for a little but he gets out somewhere and just wants to explore everything. Oh well :shrug:

Anyways, Mrs. Eddie how have you been feeling so far? I know it's still very early.

I hope everyone else is doing well too!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Feeling OK Morebabies, thanks, very tired and pretty nauseous but other than that can't complain. Isla is very high energy too so I think that's part of the reason I am beat most of the time :haha:

I'm going to be travelling for the next little while but wanted to make sure that I said Merry Christmas to all of you lovely ladies. Hope you have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## annio84

Oh Noo. Are you back at work as well? Grace has her moments hence it's 25 past 5 and I've been up for 2 hours already, but she does sleep through maybe 4 nights a week and the others normally just wakes once.

Have a lovely time travelling Mrs Eddie. Can't wait to see your scan picture in 5 weeks or so!

Merry christmas (belatedly) and a Happy New Year to everyone. Hope your babies all loved their second (or first in some cases) christmas. Grace was delighted although she obviously didn't understand quite what was happening she did love that she got to rip paper up and then got presents as a reward!


----------



## more babies

Landon got really overwhelmed while presents were being opened. I think he would have been fine if it was just him but with the chaos of the girls opening things and the clutter that happened so quickly he wanted no part of it until things had calmed down and been cleaned up a little. Same thing happened when visiting the grandparents which was much more chaotic since there were more kids. He's also been teething so that hasn't been helping. We just have the bottom two canines left. Funny teething never effected either of my girls. 

I hope everyone had a wonder holiday and New Year! :flower:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Happy New Year Ladies!

We had a great Christmas as well; Isla did like opening presents and did really well with all of the travelling we did. She was also amazing as a flower girl in my brother's wedding, was super proud of her :cloud9:

She now seems to be on some type of sleep strike, I think it might be teething. She was fine the entire time we were away. Hopefully it's short-lived...


----------



## annio84

Hi ladies!

I know this thread is pretty much long dead but I just wanted to pop in and say hi. Grace will be 2 on sunday so I know several of your babies will be about to turn 2 as well. I hope you all have lovely things planned.

Mrs Eddie, you must be getting near to the end of your second pregnancy now. Hope you'll pop in and show off your new baby when he arrives.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## more babies

Hi Annio :wave: it's great to hear from you! My LO turns 2 on the 30th and will be having a party for him in August due to us just being so busy this summer. This will be a quick post as I'm leaving shortly to take DD2 to her first concert. Will check back in later and hopefully others will post as well. Would love to know how every one is doing.

Also, Mrs. Eddie I hope you're feeling well!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Nice to hear from you Ladies!

Isla's second birthday is fast approaching as well. We've already had her second birthday party as we didn't want to wait too long in case I went into labour early or something :haha: We had a Minnie Mouse themed party with about 40 people, it was a great time!

Pregnancy is still going well, its gone by so quickly this time. I on,y have three days of work left; am excited to have some time home by myself while Isla is still in day care full time.

Glad to hear that you're doing well, hope to hear from everyone else too! :flower:


----------



## annio84

Wow our babies are growing up so fast! I keep thinking it must be time to have another one! I hope you'll pop back in and let us know after baby is born Mrs Eddie. Nice to hear from you morebabies.


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks, still no baby! I will update once he makes his arrival!


----------



## more babies

Yes please do update us once you have your baby Mrs. Eddie! I hope you have a nice smooth labor and delivery!

This summer has been so busy for us. Lots of going away but it's finally winding down and we are less busy, besides back to school shopping for my girls. We just had Landon's birthday party last weekend and it turned out great. The weather kept changing daily but ended up just raining a little in the morning then cleared up by the party so we were able to be outside and we also rented a bouncy house and all the kids had a blast! We've gone to the beach the last few days which is always a good time. Basically just trying to enjoy what's left of summer before the cold weather returns, and after the winter we had here I am so not ready for it to come back!! Landon also loves loves loves to be outside and it can be a challenge keeping him entertained all day when we are stuck in the house. That's when it's great having the girls home. They help me keep him busy and also allows me to get things around the house done. They go back to school September 1st and then it's back to crazy schedules and lots of driving around. This summer has been great though!


----------



## more babies

Mrs. Eddie I just wanted to say congrats on your little boy! I hope everything is going well. How is Isla doing with him?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Thanks Lady! I keep meaning to post here but things have been busy!

Isla is doing really well with him now, it did take awhile though. Lots of acting out with her at first but we expected that. Ethan's an awesome little guy and is very laid back for the most part, which has made the transition to two kids easier! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## more babies

That's great to hear Mrs. Eddie! Do you get another long maternity leave? I think it was a year with Isla? Are you keeping her in daycare while you're home with Ethan?

My oldest was in daycare till I had my other daughter and she was not happy when she stopped going! She was 3 1/2 and had been going since two months old. She very much a people person and LOVED going to daycare and being around a bunch of kids and people every day. Luckily for her she started preschool about 9 months later so she was back in her element.

In other news, DD2 just had a crohns flare :dohh: we almost made it to the 2 year mark with her being healthy and of course it happened while I was away so I spent the entire day driving home yesterday to get back to her as quickly as possible. But I got back in time to get some testing done and got her started on meds last night. Fingers crossed she's feeling better soon! It was a good 20 months though.. Her longest ever!

Hope everyone is doing good!! :flower:


----------

